#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-17
<superm1_> well dont change it in mcc -
<superm1_> that will change the driver too
<superm1_> but there is only one conf file to include
<rhpot1991> ya
<superm1_> for mceusb to be a possible rmoet
<rhpot1991> thats what I did
<rhpot1991> let me reboot and make sure its not loading the old by accident even though I reloaded and restarted lirc
<rhpot1991> superm1_: I know what lircd command is run, how do I run that not as a daemon?
<superm1_> lircd --help
<superm1_> i dont know off hand
<rhpot1991> ok, it goes ready, and nothing else
<rhpot1991> bad lirc hardware config?
<superm1_> well that's normal
<superm1_> you know
<superm1_> you can always irrecord a remote
<superm1_> and call it a day
<jed> I am having trouble downloading 8.04alpha4 is anyone else having this trouble?
<tgm4883> jed, what is the trouble
<jed> When i click on the link to download the I386 iso or the md5sum it goes to a blank page without any link to a file or any download starting
<jed> the link goes to this page: http://mythbuntu.org/download/?file=mythbuntu-8.04-alpha4-alternate-i386.iso
<tgm4883> where do you live?
<tgm4883> also, try refreshing that page?
<tgm4883> and what browser do you use
<tgm4883> jed, still there?
<linnix> yeah sorry about that i had some wireless trouble but i am back now
<tgm4883> linnix = jed?
<tgm4883> where do you live? what browser do you use?  and have you tried refreshing the page?
<linnix> yes sorry mirc closed on me but didn't kill the jed session so linnix is my alt name
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> those above questions are for you
<linnix> United states - Colorado, i was using firefox (i will try ie and safri in a second) and i did try a refresh
<tgm4883> hmm, interesting
<tgm4883> do you have javascript enabled?
<linnix> yeah i sure do
<linnix> I see a javascrip error with IE let me copy it down for you, just a moment
<linnix> Line 7, char: 1, Error: Object Expected, Code: 0 URL http://mythbuntu.org/download/?file=mythbuntu-8.04-alpha4-alternate-i386.iso
<linnix> error in firefox is: urchinTracker is not defined http://mythbuntu.org/download/?file=mythbuntu-8.04-alpha4-alternate-i386.iso
<linnix> I am not sure if this helps or not
<tgm4883> I will pass that along to the guy who wrote the script
<tgm4883> you are looking for the alt i386 iso?
<tgm4883> linnix, might I be able to help you with this
<tgm4883> http://mirror.foxmediasystems.com/mythbuntu-8.04-alpha4-desktop-i386.iso
<linnix> yes i am but i tried all of the links and none of them worked (8.04a i386 desktop/alt or amd desktop/alt nor did the md5 sums)
<linnix> thanks
<tgm4883> afaik, there is a problem with the alt disks, and they need to be pulled
<superm1_> tgm4883, yeah they do need to be pulled.  i dont know why they are broke yet
<superm1_> but they are
<tgm4883> k
<tgm4883> pulled
<linnix> is there a direct link that i can use?
<superm1_> linnix, what version of FF are you running?
<superm1_> and are you using adblock plus?
<superm1_> or noscript
<superm1_> or anything similar?
<tgm4883> linnix, i gave you a direct link
<linnix> FF 2.0.0.1
<linnix> and no popup blocker were used
<linnix> where is the direct link?
<superm1_> well that's rather odd that you were getting that
<superm1_> my suspicion would be that higher up something is filtering our click tracking
<superm1_> http://mirror.foxmediasystems.com/mythbuntu-8.04-alpha4-desktop-i386.iso
<superm1_> thats the URL tgm4883 gave you
<asmythe> what is the best card for mythtv
<linnix> asmythe, i have had a lot of luck with my hauppauge pvr350
<tritium> asmythe: for HD, I like my DViCo Fusion, and the HDHomeRun (external)
<asmythe> I want to add another tuner to my mythtv box same quality as my tv wonder pro
<superm1_> asmythe, the hauppauge pvr series cards are the way to go then i say
<superm1_> pvr 150,250,350, 500
<asmythe> thanks I will look for 1 of those
<sslashes> i'm so dumbfounded: i cannot - regardless of what i do - install mythbuntu 8.04 a4. the desktop version won't let me select any items on the bootmenu - it doesn't respond to any keyboard input - i tried the ubuntu 8.04 a6 desktop cd, and that worked fined - additionally, the ubuntu alternative cd doesn't exhibit this issue - any ideas?
<sslashes> by "ubuntu alternative" cd, i mean both the ubuntu and mythbuntu alternative cds
<sslashes> so this issue is *only* with the mythbuntu desktop cd
<superm1_> sslashes, usb keyboard?
<sslashes> superm1_: usb, ps2, and usb using a usb to ps2 converted =)
<superm1_> hm interesting
<sslashes> i cannot think of any reason why that would occur...
<superm1_> if [$user = "sslashes" ]; then act_bad(); else act_normal() fi
<superm1_> :)
<sslashes> hehe
<superm1_> sslashes, fwiw, i found the bug on the alt disks
<superm1_> it should be resolved with tonight's build
<superm1_> as long as i got these changes in in time
<superm1_> which i think i di
<superm1_> did
<superm1_> i'll verify once the build finishes (at ~1:30 cst)
<rhpot1991> superm1_: does a user created with mythbuntu automagically get added to the mythtv group?
<superm1_> rhpot1991, only in the desktop installer
<superm1_> not the alternate
<rhpot1991> ok good, lets see if thats the problem
<sslashes> superm1_: great, i'm bitting at the bit to get this alpha installed =)
<superm1_> rhpot1991, how'd you install?
<rhpot1991> latest alpha desktop cd
<rhpot1991> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rhpot1991> superm1_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59894/
<rhpot1991> made mythtv own that even
<rhpot1991> drwxr-xr-x are the perms on it, should work
<superm1_> how are you starting mythbackend?
<rhpot1991> init.d
<superm1_> okay
<superm1_> can you do ls -alh on / then?
<rhpot1991> frontend is run as john, which doesn't seem to have perms to write to that
<superm1_> let me just see what it says on it
<superm1_> and then ls -alh on /mythtv too
<superm1_> see now if you stuck with the default directories odds are this wouldn'ta happened.... ;)
<rhpot1991> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59896/
<rhpot1991> heh
<rhpot1991> I like my /mythtv scheme
<rhpot1991> actually I'll go check against those
<superm1_> hm well those look sane
<rhpot1991> different perms
<superm1_> probably rwxrwxr-x
<rhpot1991> drwxrwsr-x
<rhpot1991> know what that is in digits off the top of your head?
<superm1_> i'm not sure what the sticky bit does on it?
<superm1_> it shouldn't matter
<sslashes> superm1_: where are the daily builds available?
<superm1_> sslashes, cdimages.ubuntu.com
<superm1_> only alternates are built daily
<superm1_> the desktop cds are much more preferable to use though, because they do a lot of magic during install that cant be done on the alternate yet
<superm1_> rhpot1991, but i mean if you ignore sticky bit, it should just be 775 should it not?
<rhpot1991> I got the sticky bit on, still no go
<rhpot1991> my user can do things in there now
<superm1_> your user doesnt need to do things in there
<superm1_> its only the 'mythtv' user
<superm1_> you can try this
<superm1_> sudo su mythtv
<superm1_> and become the user
<superm1_> and see what he can and can't do
<rhpot1991> he can touch files
<superm1_> is that log current then?
<rhpot1991> no, but its still doing the same, so its current enough
<rhpot1991> let me verify my fstab isn't funky
<rhpot1991> and this kids, is why you don't touch working hardware...
<superm1_> i do it all the time
<superm1_> i'm just careful
<rhpot1991> well the problem is I went all new hardware, and I'm used to configuring the old stuff
<superm1_> so are you amd64 this time installed?
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> I have an idea of what it might be, checking now
<superm1_> something silly i hope
<rhpot1991> ah darn, looks like nx doesn't work here
<rhpot1991> it is silly
<rhpot1991> complained about something gnome related
<rhpot1991> thats a shame
<superm1_> that's what is was?
<rhpot1991> no, thats nx not working
<superm1_> oh
<superm1_> so what was it then?'
<rhpot1991> I don't know if I should tell you
<rhpot1991> I have to have some pride after all :)
<superm1_> oh come on
<superm1_> what was it
<rhpot1991> I did /mythtv/drive1/ in my file system, and /mythtv/disk1/ in the mythtv-setup
<superm1_> haha
<superm1_> yeah so you did
<rhpot1991> btw this display works good on here
<rhpot1991> lcdproc
<superm1_> easy to make work?
<rhpot1991> installed lcdproc and went to the config and told it to use the imon driver
<rhpot1991> then turned it on in mythtv
<superm1_> want to add a page to mcc to prettify that?
<superm1_> or is it worth it?
<rhpot1991> not sure its that hard to do that it requires something on MCC
<rhpot1991> if I ever get lirc working I was planning on doing a wiki page on the fusion
<rhpot1991> easy enough to just toss it in there
<rhpot1991> I have to be doing something stupid, cause I don't seem to see any talk about lirc problems and I'm sure there are lots of people using the fusion
<rhpot1991> thats semi annoying, power button on this remote turns my xbox on
<superm1_> haha
<superm1_> that's really annoying
<superm1_> electrical tape to the rescue
<superm1_> again
<rhpot1991> seriously
<superm1_> do you use it for anything else?
<superm1_> i mean that you need the ir
<rhpot1991> the 360?
<superm1_> the mceusb remote + 360
<rhpot1991> mceremote is just for the mythbox for now
<rhpot1991> 360 is just for games
<superm1_> yeah then electrical tape on the 360
<rhpot1991> if irrecord can see button presses then the remote should be compatable with the receiver right?
<tgm4883_laptop> you can disable the remote on the 360
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: I'll just do that then
<tgm4883_laptop> although for some reason mine was still turning on for some reason
<tgm4883_laptop> so try disabling it first
<tgm4883_laptop> and if that doesn't work, then get some white tape
<rhpot1991> anyone know a command line cpu temp sensor?
<superm1_> sensors
<superm1_> you may need to run sensors-detect first though
<superm1_> and hit yes to everything, cept at the end you need to type yes
<tgm4883_laptop> lmsensors
<rhpot1991> Core1 Temp:  +24.0°C
<rhpot1991> suppose thats good enogh
<rhpot1991> I had a hard time getting the fan on, so I am kinda worried about the heat
<rhpot1991> though one core is hotter than the other
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, getting the fan on?
<tgm4883_laptop> oh you mean mounted
<rhpot1991> heatsink
<rhpot1991> not fan, just the whole sink
<rhpot1991> was contemplating redoing it, but I was tired so I didn't
<tgm4883_laptop> when i mounted mine on my C2D, i thought it was broke cause when i turned the system on it didn't move
<superm1_> good enough, that's pretty good
<rhpot1991> my buddy did that, and it apparently has some strange plug on the bottom
<rhpot1991> that he missed
<superm1_> supermario's CPU temp is 35.5 C
<rhpot1991> spam warning
<rhpot1991> Core0 Temp:  +17.0°C
<rhpot1991> Core0 Temp:   +6.0°C
<rhpot1991> Core1 Temp:  +24.0°C
<rhpot1991> Core1 Temp:   +9.0°C
<superm1_> out but my core temp is 12 C
<superm1_> the CPU fan temp is 35
<rhpot1991> hmmm, mine is only saying core temps
<superm1_> yeah you need to run sensors-detecft
<superm1_> to get the other sensors added
<rhpot1991> I did
<superm1_> and at the end it lists some modules
<superm1_> modprobe those
<tgm4883_laptop> mine actually only spins up when it needs cooled
<rhpot1991> Sys Temp:    +28.0°C CPU Temp:    +25.0°C
<superm1_> that's how my old P4 was too
<rhpot1991> superm1_: you should look at this fan for your microatx
<superm1_> not my pentium d though :(
<superm1_> rhpot1991, i got a thermaltake 15 dollar deally
<superm1_> it works fine
<rhpot1991> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185046&Tpk=Scythe%2bNinja%2bmini
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm using my stock heatsink and it doesn't get to hot
<rhpot1991> well hold on to that for when you upgrade
<superm1_> god that looks excessive
 * rhpot1991 had a heck of a time finding a fan for the antec fusion
<superm1_> wouldn't fit in my microatx i fear
<superm1_> very little room by the power supply and CPU
<superm1_> they are like neck to neck
<rhpot1991> ah
<rhpot1991> need a new case then too :)
<superm1_> no not at all
<rhpot1991> may I suggest an antec fusion
<superm1_> let me go get camera and show
<superm1_> brb
<rhpot1991> then you can fix lirc and tell me how
<tgm4883> bah, i think i screwed up encoding this file
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: what are you encoding for?
<rhpot1991> is that no password bug still in MCC apparently?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, was thinking about encoding all my dvd rips into xvid or h264
<tgm4883> so i can play them back on my 360
<tgm4883> but i'm getting some horizontal tearing
<rhpot1991> don't you do iso?
<rhpot1991> or didn't you
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, the 360 doesn't play iso
<rhpot1991> ya I know
<rhpot1991> really need it to play them?>
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, didn't you see the wiki about the VFD and knob on the Fusion?
<tgm4883> If i'm going to use the 360 as a frontend, then yess
<rhpot1991> you should transcode on the fly, that would be slick
<superm1_> http://picasaweb.google.com/superm1/MythTVFrontend/photo#5178567331313266578
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: the one on wiki.mythtv?
<rhpot1991> superm1_: ouch, that would not fit at all
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, yea
<tgm4883> eh, transcoding on the fly may be a waste of some good processing power
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: how so
<rhpot1991> you planning on watching them that many times each?
<tgm4883> i could put that processor to better uses
<superm1_> rhpot1991, yeah that case is really really tight, but it makes it look nice at least
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: that only tells you how to do the wheel though, I am trying to just get the remote working right now
<foxbuntu> oh didn't know it had a remote
<rhpot1991> ya it has a built in IR sensor
<rhpot1991> imon of some sort, that is supposed to be compatable with mce remotes
<rhpot1991> what desktop manager does mythbuntu use by default?
<foxbuntu> imon or mce?
<foxbuntu> xfce4
<rhpot1991> its an imon sensor according to what I have read
<rhpot1991> I tried the mce ones hoping, no go, imon ones aren't being very helpful either
<superm1_> woah the new gphoto library is rather nice
<superm1_> my camera operates in PTP mode normally
<superm1_> but this obfuscates that
<superm1_> and makes it look like its acting in USB mode
<superm1_> rhpot1991, refresh that web album
<superm1_> you can see the front view of it
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, you tried an hal-device query to find the ir receiver and find out whaqt it shows up as?
<rhpot1991> nice
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: I looked at it via lsusb
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, hal-device provides more details
<rhpot1991> SoundGraph Inc. iMON PAD Remote Controller
<rhpot1991> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59900/
<rhpot1991> I wonder if its bad that the first has lirc_imon as the driver and the 2nd has usb
<foxbuntu_laptop> rhpot1991, I have an idea
<rhpot1991> lets hear it
<foxbuntu_laptop> sudo cp /usr/share/lirc/remotes/imon/lircd.conf.imon-pad /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<foxbuntu_laptop> sudo mythbuntu-lircrc-generator
<rhpot1991> is there anything I should import from my old db other than my recording schedule if I am not bringing any recordings with me?
<foxbuntu_laptop> then restart lirc and mythfrontend
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu_laptop: give me a second
<foxbuntu_laptop> k
<rhpot1991> gonna need to disable the mce usb
<foxbuntu_laptop> k
<rhpot1991> you want me to do that with the imon enabled right?
<foxbuntu_laptop> rhpot1991, what do you mean enabled?
<rhpot1991> selected via MCC
<foxbuntu_laptop> ignore MCC
<foxbuntu_laptop> close it
<rhpot1991> actually imon is already loaded
<foxbuntu_laptop> oh also...
<foxbuntu_laptop> sudo depmod imon_pad
<foxbuntu_laptop> er
<foxbuntu_laptop> modprobe i mean
<rhpot1991> s/imon_pad/lirc_imon
<foxbuntu_laptop> lol
<foxbuntu_laptop> yea
 * foxbuntu_laptop is getting tired
<rhpot1991> irw isn't gonna like this, its a mce remote not the imon pad :(
<foxbuntu_laptop> well you might need to do some crazy stuff to make it all work
<rhpot1991> ya
<foxbuntu_laptop> did you enable the lirc_imon in the hardware.conf
<rhpot1991> I can cat /dev/lirc0 and see crap
<rhpot1991> it was before, now its mce (thats what I was talking about disabling before)
<sslashes> superm1_: the desktop cd bootmenu acts normally on my setup with mythbuntu 8.04 alpha 2, alpha 3 exhibits the same problem as the latest alpha (an unresponsive bootmenu)
<superm1_> sslashes, that's really bzr
<sslashes> heh, yeah - idk ho to explain it
<sslashes> *how
<foxbuntu_laptop> rhpot1991, so if you have the lirc_imon enabled in the hardware.conf and load it with depmod/modprobe and then use the MCE lircd.conf
<foxbuntu_laptop> rhpot1991, don't try to do it with MCC
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu_laptop: I tried that with no luck
<rhpot1991> coulda messed something up though
<rhpot1991> let me try it agian
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu_laptop: did that, I don't see a thing with irw then
<foxbuntu_laptop> rhpot1991, right...but irw doesn't do anything for my MCE either
<rhpot1991> does it matter that hardware.conf still has this REMOTE_LIRCD_CONF="imon/lircd.conf.imon-pad"
<foxbuntu_laptop> try it on the frontend
<rhpot1991> ah
<rhpot1991> whats the easiest way to restart the frontend, I'm use to killing gdm on my old box
<foxbuntu_laptop> rhpot1991, yes it matters
<foxbuntu_laptop> rhpot1991, clear that out so it uses the default config
<foxbuntu_laptop> which if you copied the MCE file over it should be your MCE remote
<rhpot1991> ya I did that then reran the lircgenerator
<foxbuntu_laptop> k
<foxbuntu_laptop> so make REMOTE_LIRCD_CONF="imon/lircd.conf.imon-pad" to REMOTE_LIRCD_CONF=""
<rhpot1991> yep
<foxbuntu_laptop> and you restarted lirc after that?
<rhpot1991> yep, just rebooted the box actually
<foxbuntu_laptop> k
<rhpot1991> cause I don't have a keyboard hooked up to restart the frontend
<foxbuntu_laptop> oh
<foxbuntu_laptop> well ssh
<rhpot1991> wasn't sure how to spawn it there
<foxbuntu_laptop> you using vnc?
<rhpot1991> like I said, I used to restart gdm, but I don't have that now
<rhpot1991> ssh
<rhpot1991> and nx
<foxbuntu_laptop> oh
<rhpot1991> though nx with xfce4 sucks
<rhpot1991> so I might have to go back to vnc
<rhpot1991> no go on the frontend
<foxbuntu_laptop> rhpot1991, gdm should still be there
<superm1_> hm anyone ever notice that in xfce none of the screensavers show up in the list?
<rhpot1991> I did get stuff in irw with this remote and the dongle that belongs with it
<superm1_> this is rather odd
<foxbuntu_laptop> xfce is just over the top of gdm
<superm1_> but they do when x forwarding...
<superm1_> wtf?
<foxbuntu_laptop> rhpot1991, any remote functionality?
<rhpot1991> none in mythtv
<rhpot1991> bastard still turns my xbox on though :P
<foxbuntu_laptop> lol
<foxbuntu_laptop> yeah that drove me nutz while I had my 360
<superm1_> interesting... it's the XDG_CONFIG_DIRS env variable making it not work right
<superm1_> i think i know how to fix it
<superm1_> stupid xdg stuff
<superm1_> wonder why no one ever complained about it?
<foxbuntu_laptop> brb
<superm1_> does no one use screensavers these days?
<rhpot1991> not I
<rhpot1991> also I prefer gnome
<rhpot1991> so I will complain after I use this for a while
<foxbuntu_laptop> superm1_, I use screen blanking
<foxbuntu_laptop> :)
<superm1_> lazy
<rhpot1991> whats up with this database access denied mythweb stuff when you setup a username now?
<rhpot1991> also the installer username and password didn't work on my install, left it wide open
<superm1_> rhpot1991, talk to laga
<superm1_> make sure he gets that stuff resolved
<superm1_> on both ends
<superm1_> see why don't people report these things :)
<rhpot1991> I saw a report somewhere
<rhpot1991> though I could be making it up
<superm1_> rhpot1991, btw i got your firewire tester included in this next upcoming build
<rhpot1991> I saw that
<rhpot1991> any bright ideas on the port/node problem?
<superm1_> for mythprime?
<rhpot1991> ya
<superm1_> yeah - it just needs some short source changes to let those be arguments
<superm1_> i didnt go through and "do" that yet, but it doesnt look like it should be very involved
<rhpot1991> hmmmm, thats not good
<superm1_> why?
<rhpot1991> no not that, mythweb still opened up
<MUS4SHIII> hi all
<superm1_> okay fixed that screensaver bug
<superm1_> still can't believe no one caught that
<rhpot1991> screensavers are a thing of the past
<MUS4SHIII> I'm having some lirc trouble, can anyone help?
<rhpot1991> depends on the troubles
<rhpot1991> ask away
 * foxbuntu_laptop wants to stab lirc tonight
 * rhpot1991 does as well
 * tgm4883_laptop stabs rhpot1991 instead
<MUS4SHIII> I have it up and running, irw spits out codes, it works in mythtv, but I can't seem to add buttons to the lircrc. as soon as I add even one button, the config stops working
 * superm1_ prohibits all stabbing
<rhpot1991> you missed me, but got this poor tree instead
 * foxbuntu_laptop stabs RNDIS devices instead
<rhpot1991> MUS4SHIII: where are you adding buttons?
<superm1_> MUS4SHIII, how are you adding those lines?
<superm1_> by a windows editor by chance?
<tgm4883_laptop> MUS4SHIII, are you restarting the frontend after you restart lirc?
<MUS4SHIII> /etc/.lircrc and /home/user/.mythtv/lircrc
<MUS4SHIII> yes i'm restarting the front end
<rhpot1991> restarting lirc?
<MUS4SHIII> begin
<MUS4SHIII>     remote = mceusb
<MUS4SHIII>     prog = mythtv
<MUS4SHIII>     button = Back
<MUS4SHIII>     config = Esc
<MUS4SHIII>     repeat = 0
<MUS4SHIII>     delay = 0
<MUS4SHIII> end
<superm1_> !pastebin | MUS4SHIII
<ubotu> MUS4SHIII: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rhpot1991> !pastebin |MUS4SHIII
<MUS4SHIII> ok, sorry
<tgm4883_laptop> !flood | rhpot1991 superm1_
<MUS4SHIII> new to IRC
<ubotu> rhpot1991 superm1_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<superm1_> MUS4SHIII, so what are you using to edit the files?
<MUS4SHIII> text editor
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: did you ever work out that mythweb database access denied problem?
<MUS4SHIII> gedit
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, no
<superm1_> MUS4SHIII, okay so then that wouldn't be the cause
<tgm4883_laptop> haven't really looked into it that much
<MUS4SHIII> what wouldn't be the cause? gedit?
<superm1_> MUS4SHIII, gedit won't munge up line endings
<superm1_> that's what my worry was
<superm1_> MUS4SHIII, have you tried ircat?
<superm1_> it will help you debug yoru file
<MUS4SHIII> ircat? ok
<KillerKiwi2005> I have a web cam that works on a standard gutsy PC, on my mythbuntu box /dev/video0 and /dev/video1 are already in use.. the webcam does not seem to show up
<KillerKiwi2005> any ideas?
<superm1_> what app are you trying to use with it?
<KillerKiwi2005> skype2..
<KillerKiwi2005> works with the laptop fine.. plu and play
<KillerKiwi2005> tried cheese as well... reports no webcam
<superm1_> KillerKiwi2005, well so skype doesn't show devices above video0 and video1 then?
<superm1_> does a video2 device get made?
<KillerKiwi2005> no
<superm1_> well do you get hotplug events in dmesg when it's plugged in?
<superm1_> or what happens
<KillerKiwi2005> yes.. usb event
<superm1_> and the module gets loaded?
<KillerKiwi2005> [1938185.201201] usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7
<superm1_> supported by what, uvcvideo?
<KillerKiwi2005> hmmm not sure.... its a logitech
<superm1_> most cameras are
<superm1_> can you plug it into your laptop
<superm1_> and see what module gets loaded?
<KillerKiwi2005> yeah just a sec
<KillerKiwi2005> dmesg output?
<superm1_> well either that or lsmod to see what changes
<superm1_> !pastebin though
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin though - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<superm1_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<superm1_> that is
<KillerKiwi2005> its only 3 lines
<KillerKiwi2005> [  881.740000] usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<KillerKiwi2005> [  881.932000] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<KillerKiwi2005> [  882.060000] Linux video capture interface: v2.00
<superm1_> lsmod | grep video
<superm1_> then
<KillerKiwi2005> videodev               29312  2 gspca
<KillerKiwi2005> v4l2_common            18432  1 videodev
<KillerKiwi2005> v4l1_compat            15364  1 videodev
<KillerKiwi2005> video                  18060  0
<superm1_> so gspca probably?
<KillerKiwi2005> yeah theres nothing else on here
<superm1_> so go back to the mythbuntu box
<superm1_> and see if that gets loaded
<MUS4SHIII> Ok, I did the ircat and came up with this " in /home/mus4shiii/.lircrc:1 ignored .lircrc: bad file format, /home/mus4shiii/.lircrc:2
<KillerKiwi2005> http://rafb.net/p/tLoxQN23.html
<KillerKiwi2005> no... it doesnt
<MUS4SHIII> when I let mythbuntu do the config ircat never finishes, but the mythbuntu config always works.
<KillerKiwi2005> got ivtv,saa7134 only
 * foxbuntu_laptop stabs M$ violently for product validation downloads
<superm1_> KillerKiwi2005, are you running hardy on your lpatop?
<KillerKiwi2005> no gutsy
<superm1_> MUS4SHIII, ircat isn't supposed to "finish"
<MUS4SHIII> ah
<superm1_> it's supposed to let you press buttons
<superm1_> and see stuff happen
<superm1_> so MUS4SHIII look at line 2 then
<superm1_> and see what's up
<superm1_> check for trailing spaces
<superm1_> or tabs when there should be spaces
<superm1_> etc
<superm1_> KillerKiwi2005, hm.
<superm1_> KillerKiwi2005, well as an experiment, try to stop myth
<superm1_> and unload ivtv
<superm1_> and friends
<superm1_> then plug it back in
<superm1_> and see what happens
<KillerKiwi2005> ... clash maybe... should modprobe gspca work?
<superm1_> well not necessarily
<superm1_> not on devices that detect on hotplug usually
<KillerKiwi2005> i get FATAL: Module gspca not found.
<KillerKiwi2005> i can modprobe on the laptop....
<KillerKiwi2005> missing package?
<superm1_> KillerKiwi2005, okay well that's probably the cause..
<superm1_> so go on the laptop
<KillerKiwi2005> lol...
<superm1_> and find where that module lives
<superm1_> somewhere in /lib/modules/
<superm1_> etc
<superm1_> is the mythbuntu box running hardy?
<KillerKiwi2005> no
<superm1_> okay
<superm1_> well make sure that you have the linux-ubuntu-modules package installed
<KillerKiwi2005> no hardy yet.. im being strong and resisting to at least an rc
<superm1_> that's usually where such things are
<superm1_> that's where it is on hardy at least...
<KillerKiwi2005> how do you do a search for files in packages...
<superm1_> apt-file search file
<superm1_> after you do apt-file update
<superm1_> supermario@mlimonciello:/lib/modules/2.6.24-12-generic$ find ./ -name gspca*ko
<superm1_> ./ubuntu/media/gspcav1/gspca.ko
<KillerKiwi2005> ok im trying that...
<superm1_> that's where it is for me
<KillerKiwi2005> linux-ubuntu-modules
<KillerKiwi2005> wierd
<KillerKiwi2005> thats installed....
<KillerKiwi2005> there is an upgrade on it... ill try that
<MUS4SHIII> ok, I think I found the problem. Apparently gedit was saving the files in DOS format. I opened the file with nano and added a #Note to force a save on exit. The save says I need to press menu+d to get rid of the DOS format. My menu key just keeps bringing up a context menu. Now this is just getting silly :)
<superm1_> okay so it was my original suspicion then !
<superm1_> i'm surprised gedit was doing that to you
<KillerKiwi2005> stupid budget mythbuntu machine with only 2 usb ports....
<MUS4SHIII> looks like your were right, you're the man. Can I change that in the gedit properties somewhere?
<superm1_> MUS4SHIII, i'm not sure.  I stay away from gedit
<superm1_> i use geany personally
<MUS4SHIII> ok, i've got geany installed and up. is there somewhere that tells me the file format in geany?
<MUS4SHIII> nvm, think i found it.
<MUS4SHIII> way more complete editor than gedit
<superm1_> oh yeah
<superm1_> after you play with the settings a bit, you'll see a lot of really cool features in it
<superm1_> and its actually more lightweight than gedit
<MUS4SHIII> still a bit confused on ircat. I push buttons on the remote but nothing happens, even with the known good file.
<KillerKiwi2005> i always do a cat /dev/lirc0 first
<superm1_> well as long as it doesnt spit out errors when loading the file don't worry i say
<KillerKiwi2005> make sure im getting raw input
<superm1_> irw tests lircd.conf for errors, and ircat tests lircrc for errors, and /cat /dev/lirc0 tests the module for errors :)
<KillerKiwi2005> mythbuntu should have a wizard for all those
<superm1_> well we don't have much in terms of a debugging suite, but that is a good idea for intrepid
<KillerKiwi2005> or just driver error/ lirc error/ lircd error detected
<superm1_> something with shiny buttons to test all those possibilities
<MUS4SHIII> sounds good. While I"m here, got any ideas about speeding up response time in X. I just setup three monitors today with 2 nVidia cards. 2 LCDs are on Twinview and one 32" CRT TV is running a separate X session. Since I did it, things just aren't quite as snappy.
<superm1_> and a green bulb when it works and a red skull and cross bones when it doesnt
<KillerKiwi2005> 1 window... press buttons.... then do some fancy code to elimate them 1 by 1
<superm1_> KillerKiwi2005, sounds like you are volunteering to write said application? :)
<KillerKiwi2005> lol... i did a bit of python to pipe in /dev/lirc0 so i can see if I've got raw input
<KillerKiwi2005> gnome-lirc-properies look intresting too
<superm1_> yeah but i'm not confident that's making it into hardy
<superm1_> we'll see
<superm1_> its going in the right direction though
<superm1_> that's for sure
<MUS4SHIII> OMFG it worked. I can't believe it was something so stupid as format. I've been messing with this for a couple of hours. New configs work great. Thank you very much.
<MUS4SHIII> Geany rules
<MUS4SHIII> bye all. best of luck
<KillerKiwi2005> i upgraded no module stil....
<superm1_> KillerKiwi2005, okay well so then might want to use apt-file on the gutsy box
<superm1_> and find what package is providing the module
<superm1_> once you do, come back over and install it
<KillerKiwi2005> its at /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/media/gspcav1/gspca.ko
<KillerKiwi2005> on the myth box
<KillerKiwi2005> but modprobe still fails... will i need a restart?
<superm1_> depmod -a
<superm1_> as sudo depmod -a that is
<KillerKiwi2005> laptop is generic kernel... mytbox is 386... make adif?
<superm1_> wait the mythbox is running a 386 kernel?
<superm1_> yes it does
<KillerKiwi2005> lol
<superm1_> switch to the generic kernel
<KillerKiwi2005> i just though of that....
<superm1_> how did that happen I wonder though?
<superm1_> you're not the first to report that issue...
<KillerKiwi2005> ... it used to be an edgy box?
<superm1_> well different circumstances then
<superm1_> nvm
<KillerKiwi2005> sudo modprobe gspcav
<KillerKiwi2005> worked!!
<KillerKiwi2005> no etra /dev/viedo devices though.....
<KillerKiwi2005> ill switch to generic kernel
<KillerKiwi2005> lets hope this dosnt do bad things to my setup....
<superm1_> if anything it should do "good" things
<KillerKiwi2005> will it become dfault in grub by default?
<superm1_> i'm not sure if it will become "default"
<superm1_> but once you remove the 386 kernel it will
<KillerKiwi2005> ok
<KillerKiwi2005> whats the differance these days between 386 and generic?
<superm1_> sslashes, it looks like the new disk is done...
<superm1_> KillerKiwi2005, optimization
<superm1_> sslashes, and it appears to work for me
<superm1_> sslashes, it doesnt bale out mounting ext3 anymore
<KillerKiwi2005> ahh.. is nvida going to have a cow.....
<superm1_> install linux-restricted-modules
<superm1_> for generic too
<KillerKiwi2005> .... this could be intresting ....
<superm1_> y?
<KillerKiwi2005> rebooting....
<KillerKiwi2005> x fail DAM IT
<KillerKiwi2005> i shouda left it alone....
<superm1_> well why is x failing now?
<superm1_> lrm should be available on both
<KillerKiwi2005> ... wait it cam up after x failsafe...
<KillerKiwi2005> an i have a /dev/video2 :)
<KillerKiwi2005> cheers superm1_ you were great help
<superm1_> np
<KillerKiwi2005> lol cheese is capturing capture card
<KillerKiwi2005> uh oh its /dev/video1
<KillerKiwi2005> lol
<KillerKiwi2005> i can fix that
<superm1_> in /etc/modules, you can explicitly list the order to have them loaded
<superm1_> to make sure its always the same
<KillerKiwi2005> the module order?
<superm1_> yeah
<superm1_> explicitly list them there
<KillerKiwi2005> superm1_: how can i tell what the correct order is now....
<superm1_> KillerKiwi2005, well so your ivtv
<superm1_> it provides video0 and video1 right?
<superm1_> that's how you want it to always be?
<KillerKiwi2005> yes
<superm1_> then put ivtv in /etc/modules
<superm1_> and then the module for this camera right after that
<superm1_> on the next line
<KillerKiwi2005> ok
<KillerKiwi2005> what about saa7134 ?
<KillerKiwi2005> ill put that second
<KillerKiwi2005> where are the mythbackend logs?
<superm1_> /var/log/mythtv
<KillerKiwi2005> got it....
<KillerKiwi2005> 2008-03-17 20:43:39.911 Reschedule requested for id -1.
<KillerKiwi2005> Unable to open lockfile!
<KillerKiwi2005> Be sure that '/media/drived/video' exists and that both
<KillerKiwi2005> hmmm
<superm1_> permissions probably
<superm1_> i've gotta get to bed though
<superm1_> have a good $TIMEOFDAY :)
<KillerKiwi2005> i did a chod o+rw /media/drived
<KillerKiwi2005> chmod
<superm1_> chmod 775 the directory
<superm1_> and chown it to mythtv:mythtv
<KillerKiwi2005> hmm its the files there readonly
<MUS4SHIII> Hi everyone. I'm doing a MythTV install and having some trouble with my tuner cards. I'm getting the error "mythtv failed to open card" when I try to scan for channels in the backend setup. I also saw "no device tree for cardid". In the frontend it was saying that all the tuners were in use. Here is the pastebin of my ivtv grep if that helps. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59904/
<MUS4SHIII> Wow, this is frustrating. I really don't want to go back to MCE 2005. I'm finally trying to go all Linux, but I need TV to work. Any help would be appreciated.
<MUS4SHIII> Everyone go to be already?
<KillerKiwi2005> is there a way to auto create udev rules to give my dvices meaningful names instead of /dev/video0 etc
<KillerKiwi2005> not to be picky but the keep switching...
<directhex|work> KillerKiwi2005, yes, there is
<KillerKiwi2005> how? besides working it all out by hand?
<directhex|work> are all your cards of the same type, i.e. they use the same kernel module?
<directhex|work> if not, then simply put drivers into /etc/modules in the order you want them. if so, read http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Device_Filenames_and_udev
<weiser> Mythvideo, how does it work, I have seprated frontend and backend, but does it play the files centralzed from the backend or local at the frontend?
<Jediah> Anybody have any tips for troubleshooting wireless on 8.04a4
<rhpot1991_laptop> weiser: mythvideo files are read from the frontend in that instance
<directhex|work> weiser, it plays files which are accessible on frontends, from a "central" location
<rhpot1991_laptop> so store them there, or store them on the backend and share them out to the frontend
<Jediah> weiser, i had to share the folder from my backend to get them all to work
<directhex|work> i.e. if they're in /media/myvideos on the backend, and you add them to mythvideo with that location, all frontends must also use /media/myvideos
<weiser> oki, I will set up a share for it, thanks for all the answer
<[_Snarf_]> 2008-03-17 11:34:27.524 Unable to initialize plugin 'mythvideo'.
<[_Snarf_]> How exactly do I initialize mythvideo?
<directhex|work> got any actual error output?
<TehSnarf> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5776/
<directhex|work> what are the version number of your mythvideo and libmyth\* packages?
<rhpot1991_laptop> TehSnarf: have you by chance upgraded from 0.20.2 to 0.21 recently?
<TehSnarf> not that I'm aware of
<TehSnarf> I thought I started out at .21
<rhpot1991_laptop> dpkg -l |grep myth
<directhex|work> rhpot1991, dpkg -l myth\* | grep ^ii
<TehSnarf> ii  libmyth-0.20                       0.20.2-0ubuntu10.1        Common library code for MythTV and add-on mo
<TehSnarf> ii  libmyth-0.21-0                     0.21.0-0ubuntu2~gutsy1    Common library code for MythTV and add-on mo
<TehSnarf> ii  mythvideo                          0.20.2-0ubuntu2           A generic video player frontend module for M
<rhpot1991_laptop> directhex|work: whats grep ^ii do?
<rhpot1991_laptop> TehSnarf: sudo apt-get install mythvideo
<directhex|work> TehSnarf, spot the problem
<rhpot1991_laptop> it will ask to remove mythdvd, which is ok, its in mythvideo now
<TehSnarf> makes sense
<TehSnarf> guess that's what I get for using the mythbuntu-control-centre
<rhpot1991_laptop> TehSnarf: actually its apt being protective and not removing things unless you give it the ok
<rhpot1991_laptop> generally a good thing
<weiser> Just to get it rigth, Mythvideo stores the "links" to the files in the central DB? But the files must be accessible local front the frontend?
<rhpot1991_laptop> yep
<TehSnarf> fantastic
<Koffa> anyone experiencing constant hangs while watching livetv with 0.21?
<jduggan_> newp
<Koffa> NVP: prebuffering pause (abt 10 times), WriteAudio: buffer underrun (once), NVP: Prebuffer wait timed out 10 times. (until you exit the channel, picture and sound halts here)... tried googling those, all I get is some problems with a version from svn back in 2006 ...
<Koffa> also some talk about nvidia-glx-legacy, but doesn't apply here
<rhpot1991_laptop> Koffa: is your cpu usage maxing out or something?
<Koffa> nope
<TehSnarf> Is nuvexport already built in to mythtranscode in .21?
<Koffa> haven't looked at top/uptime at the time of timeouts, but it's totally responsive
<rhpot1991_laptop> TehSnarf: I don't believe so
<rhpot1991_laptop> Koffa: backend and frontend on the same box?
<TehSnarf> alright, so I'm in the clear with setting up my own jobs then... I'm just making sure that I'm not being redudant
<rhpot1991_laptop> and you are using the correct video drivers?
<rhpot1991_laptop> TehSnarf: it appears to be in apt in hardy
<TehSnarf> yeah, I installed it with apt in 7.10, I just wasn't sure it was something built in to myth already... like I didn't want myth to do it, then me to come in on top of that and manually do it
<Koffa> rhpot1991_laptop: yes... gutsy with mythtv-stuff from backports
<rhpot1991_laptop> Koffa: you are using nvidia or fglrx drivers though, and not a generic set?
<Koffa> 'Installation of the fglrx-kernel-src source failed.' when I tried module-assistant... some naming-error somewhere
<Koffa> since it seems to be in -source, not -src :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> restricted manager
<rhpot1991_laptop> restricted driver manager
<Koffa> shows NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards) as 'In use'
<rhpot1991_laptop> why are you trying to install fglrx on your nvidia card then?
<javatexan> hey...ubuntu wont install at 800x600 either, is that a bug, or a setting that I am missing.  The dialogs for installation go off the screen and I can't get to them.
<Koffa> also (unrelated?) channel change takes some 3-4 seconds since the upgrade... used to be 1-2
<Koffa> rhpot1991_laptop: I was thinking about testing it with another card too since some forum posts suggested it might be nvidia-specific problem...
<rhpot1991_laptop> ah ok
<rhpot1991_laptop> might want to check your xorg.conf and make sure that its using the nvidia drivers and you didn't throw ati stuff in there in the process of that
<Koffa> it says nvidia... glxinfo says direct rendering: yes and all seems peachy except for mythtv :)
<Koffa> the commercials have always lost the last second or so (sound is lost, image flickers once or twice), but it has never hanged before 0.21
<TehSnarf> Anyone have a link or something that I can read on how to convert from .21 to .22 svn?
<rhpot1991_laptop> .22 will be in the weelky trunk builds for hardy at some point
<rhpot1991_laptop> why do you want to do that though?
<tgm4883_laptop> TehSnarf, do you run 8.10?
<iulius> Does anyone know whether mythbuntu runs the mythfilldatabase periodically by default? I didn't see it in the cron* directories.
<iulius> The installation is a frontend and backend
<Koffa> wonder what's the difference between 0.21.0-0ubuntu2~gutsy1 and 0.21.0-0ubuntu3 :)
<Koffa> should I go to hardy already...
<Koffa> iulius: I didn't find it anywhere, added it myself
<rhpot1991_laptop> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rhpot1991_laptop> Koffa: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59957/
<rhpot1991_laptop> it runs it daily, but I can't find where for the life of me
<rhpot1991_laptop> mythfilldatabase that is
<Koffa> rhpot1991_laptop: thx
<rhpot1991_laptop> Koffa: np
<Koffa> dunno if that helps though :)
<iulius> Cool, thanks
<rhpot1991_laptop> Koffa: depends on what you are looking to do with the system I guess
<rhpot1991_laptop> for instance weekly fixes build will be hardy only
<rhpot1991_laptop> the same with the 0.22 trunk whenever that happens
<Koffa> well I'm looking to get livetv working again (:
<rhpot1991_laptop> have you searched the forums and mythtv users mailing list?
<TehSnarf> For some reason my covers for videos in mythweb aren't showing up... the link is correct, anywhere else I should check?
<rhpot1991_laptop> check the perms on the directory
<rhpot1991_laptop> are they actually being created and so on
<rhpot1991_laptop> I think your frontend user runs that script, not mythtv
<TehSnarf> hrmm
<TehSnarf> it's pointed to /media/Storage/videos/covers, which is an NTFS drive
<Koffa> rhpot1991_laptop: only found some old postings from '06 and newer ones regarding legacy nvidia-drivers
<TehSnarf> should it be video_cover or video_covers?
<rhpot1991_laptop> TehSnarf: go check in the setup menu, you can define it there
<TehSnarf> groovy, thansk
<rhpot1991_laptop> to check that it works go into that dir with the user who runs your frontend and try to make a file
<Koffa> dpkg-reconfigure killed backend while recording <3
<Koffa> *nuke*
<rhpot1991_laptop> reconfiguring what?
<Koffa> all myth stuff, one forum posting suggested even desperate measures like that :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> well, nothing real bad can come from that, but of course it is going to reconfigure your backend
<Koffa> not real bad?-D
<TehSnarf> Strange...
<TehSnarf> wonder why it's not taking...
<rhpot1991_laptop> might lose some settings and all, what you are doing is reconfiguring them from scratch
<rhpot1991_laptop> I think your mysql stuff remains
<Koffa> well killing the backend without asking was quite bda
<Koffa> bad
<rhpot1991_laptop> TehSnarf: did you try making a file by hand, and double check that the directories match?
<TehSnarf> yep
<TehSnarf> even sudo -u mythtv touch /media/Storage/videos/covers/test
<TehSnarf> worked fine
<rhpot1991_laptop> Koffa: not really, reconfiguring isn't exactly an every day task
<rhpot1991_laptop> TehSnarf: check /var/log/mythtv/mythtvfrontend.log
<rhpot1991_laptop> mine was throwing errors in there when it wasn't working
<KillerKiwi2005> superm1: thats for the help yesterday
<TehSnarf> hmm
<TehSnarf> looks like it's a mythweb issue
<rhpot1991_laptop> TehSnarf: check the symlink for mythweb, make sure it points to your directory
<rhpot1991_laptop>  /var/www/mythweb/data/covers IIRC
<TehSnarf> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 2008-03-17 16:36 video -> /var/lib/mythtv/videos/
<TehSnarf> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 2008-03-17 16:37 video_covers -> /media/Storage/videos/covers/
<TehSnarf> I think it just needs a hug
<rhpot1991_laptop> is that working?
<TehSnarf> nope, mythweb still popping up with "missing cover"
<TehSnarf> I'm not too worried about it right now, though
<rhpot1991_laptop> TehSnarf: try to cd with the symlink and see if it works
<TehSnarf> yep
<TehSnarf> There's probably something I'm missing that's really obvious
<rhpot1991_laptop> I can think of a few shots in the dark
<rhpot1991_laptop> clear out your browser cache, restart apache, verify the files are readable by mythweb
<rhpot1991_laptop> I think wwwdata will try to access them
<TehSnarf> yeah, www-data
<TehSnarf> probably something to do with mythvideo scripts somewhere not firing like they should
<TehSnarf> because if I put in the IMDB info and hit the IMDB to grab everything automagically, it doesn't seem to do anything
<rhpot1991_laptop> are you grabbing them via mythweb?
<rhpot1991_laptop> or with your frontend?
<TehSnarf> attempting mythweb
<TehSnarf> frontend doesn't seem too pleased either
<Nikas> Yo! What's wrong when "Remote" in MythWeb tells me "XXXXX is not responding."?
<TehSnarf> weird... frontend won't allow me to put in the IMDB#
<rhpot1991_laptop> iulius: I might be wrong about that mythfilldatabase, you might need to activate it in your setup menu, been a while since I did a new install :)
<iulius> Thanks, I'll take a look
<jepeltw> good afternoon all, I just apt-get dist-upgraded MythBuntu and got updated to 0.21, but the backend now refuses to start, pausing for a bit then saying "Illegal instruction (core dumped)"
<Sartschent> hi
<Sartschent> my mythbuntu crashes when I try to use Vesa drivers. :(
<Sartschent> mythbuntu ver 7.10 and gpu is a old ati rage 128
<asmythe> will mythweb stream my videos to a remote location?
<rhpot1991> recordings yes, videos no
<asmythe> recordings "what I record off television"
<asmythe> transcode failed with status:247
<pdragon> my LiveTV just stopped working. was working fine yesterday and haven't done anything different. getting this in the frontend log
<pdragon> http://pastebin.com/dd6a67c3
<pdragon> gives a different missing file name every time i try. any ideas?
<foxbuntu> pdragon, have you tried restarting the BE?
<pdragon> restarting now
<pdragon> nope. same thing
<directhex> is this a remote frontend?
<pdragon> no, front and back on same system
<pdragon> haven't run any remote frontends for quite a while
<pdragon> not since i've upgraded to .21
<directhex> anything shown in the backend log when you switch to livetv?
<Nikas> check the permissions for you recordings-folder
<pdragon> http://pastebin.com/d700336e3
<pdragon> i turned off the glx module in xorg.conf last week to try and fix another LiveTV problem I'd been having. Hasn't been working perfectly, but it was working
<pdragon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=725428
<directhex> pdragon, so ivtv isn't working
<pdragon> posted that but got no responses
<directhex> which would explain the lack of recording files to watch
<pdragon> any idea why
<lime4x4> any ideas why  avi file will play perfect on my pc running hardy but when transfered to my mthtv box the audio is off?
<foxbuntu> lime4x4, could be a number of issues, the player, the file endocing, the bit rate of the encoding, the deinterlacer module you are using if any, the video display method (OpenGL, XvMC)...
<pdragon> ok. rebooting fixed it. this is the second time since upgrading that I've had to reboot because LiveTV keeps causing failures
<lime4x4> i tried totem,vlc,myplayer and xine on hardy and they all play the file just fine. Anyone know what the default player in mythtv is for avi?
<pdragon> mplayer i believe
<pdragon> Utilities Setup -> Setup -> Media Settings -> Videos Settings -> Player Settings
<pdragon> There's also a File Types section where you can give a specific command. Default for AVI is your default mediaplayer defined in Player Settings
<lime4x4> ok thanks i'll have to look into that some more then
<pdragon> try just playing the file from the command line with mplayer and see what output it gives
<lime4x4> ok
<pdragon> if you have a windows machine, there's a program called GSpot I like to use. Tells all video/audio codecs that a file uses
<lime4x4> no windows here...lol
<lime4x4> i'm sure thou there is a linux app out there
<pdragon> yeah, mplayer may even be able to do it
<pdragon> i just haven't looked into it much since i found GSpot and have a windows machine for my gamer to use it on :)
<pdragon> *sigh* was hoping i wouldn't have to reload my machine when 8.04 came out. really looking that way now, though
<pdragon> LiveTV still isn't working right when things start and stop recording in the background
<Alowishus> I have a Feisty system running 0.20.2 from the official updates... are things going to go well if I just wholesale dist-upgrade to Gutsy and let it pull in 0.21 in the process?
<Alowishus> this is a single machine, backend + frontend
<pdragon> no telling really. i did an upgrade to .21 in gutsy and having livetv issues now
<Alowishus> ok so there may just be latent 0.21 issues anyhow then
<Alowishus> I'm just trying to figure out how well supported Feisty -> Gutsy is, or whether it'd be better to just backup MySQL and my recordings and install from a fresh Mythbuntu CD
<directhex> pdragon, ivtv dying should not be related to the 0.21 change - it's a kernel issue
<directhex> Alowishus, feisty -> gutsy ought to work. usual recommendations apply - take backups if you care, etc
<Alowishus> directhex: hehe ok... well I'll take the backups and try the dist-upgrade... if it all goes to crap, then I can still do the fresh install :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-18
<pdragon> well, i had a kernel update to do the same time i did the .21 upgrade
<jepeltw> I just had 21 refuse to start at all so I had to downgrade
<ahave> anyone care to review my HTPC build?  https://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/Wishlist/PublicWishDetail.asp?WishListNumber=5891325&WishListTitle=AMD%2DMediaPC
<ahave> this HTPC build will be in worst case decoding bluray, using dualboot of xp and mythtv
<rhpot1991> ah man, I just got a fusion steel on sale last week, wish I knew black would be on sale this week
<rhpot1991> btw lirc with that case is proving to be a pain
<rhpot1991> ahave: get this fan for that: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185046&Tpk=Scythe%2bNinja%2bminio
<rhpot1991> your build is very similar to mine
<ahave> yea, i was reading bad reviews with the IR and display
<ahave> any other tips you could suggest? do you think it would have the power for bluray decoding?
<rhpot1991> I have the display working with the silver
<rhpot1991> but its supposed to be compatable with mce remotes and I can't get mine to work well with it
<ahave> any random characters?
<rhpot1991> had that happen once
<rhpot1991> pulled the power and it was ok
<ahave> yea, that was what people were saying the fix was
<rhpot1991> unfortunately I don't have any bluray experience
<rhpot1991> I thought you couldn't play back with linux
<ahave> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<rhpot1991> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813127036 thats my board
<rhpot1991> this ram is cheaper: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034
<rhpot1991> err wait, 2gb compared to 4gb
<ahave> yea
<ahave> 4GB just bc of XP on dual boot
<rhpot1991> I think 2gb is more than enough for xp
<rhpot1991> vista is a different story
<rhpot1991> but if you have the cash why not
<rhpot1991> the power supply in that case only has 2 sata plugs
<rhpot1991> not sure if its an issue for you or not
<ahave> also check out this inntel build http://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/wishlist/PublicWishDetail.asp?WishListNumber=8417086
<ahave> nah, dont plan on running too many hard drives on the front
<ahave> how is that PS? any issues?
<ahave> loud?
<rhpot1991> nope
<rhpot1991> I like antec ps's
<rhpot1991> I've heard you can get quieter, but they are nice IMO
<ahave> yea. i was looking at other cases that did not come with one, and i had a nice 80+ eff PS
<ahave> but i liked this case, mostly the VFD and dual 120s
<rhpot1991> ahave: did you check and see if any of that stuff comes in combos?
<rhpot1991> I knocked $25 off of mine by comboing
<ahave> rhpot1991, no actually...
<ahave> hmm
<rhpot1991> and another $10 with a email coupon code
<ahave> would that be under 'combo deals'
<rhpot1991> plus $50 in rebates
<rhpot1991> ya on the laft side you can click view all by combos
<rhpot1991> and see whats available
<rhpot1991> do that for all parts, as they all combo differently
<rhpot1991> mix and match and see how low you can get it
<ahave> sweet. thanks
<ahave> so were you able to get mythtv running nicely?
<ahave> other than lirc
<rhpot1991> seems to be, I just built it
<rhpot1991> I have some firewire headaches as well, but I had those before building it
<ahave> can you think of anything else i might need? this is my first build... i need to add thermal paste
<rhpot1991> that fan I pasted is real good, and fits in there
<rhpot1991> some thermal paste, I got artic silver 5
<ahave> how is the noise for the whole system?
<ahave> what about wire mess inside the case? do the orginal PS wires create a mess? is it worth getting ties
<rhpot1991> seems good, I'm running it with the fans on quiet, and the fan on the heat sink, my cpu temp is +28.5°C while recording
<rhpot1991> normally around 25 while idle
<rhpot1991> it has 2 ties in it that you can hook the wires by where the hard drives are at
<rhpot1991> the rest you can just push into the cpu bay
<rhpot1991> s/cpu/cdrom/
<ahave> 28.5C is quite low, right?
<ahave> past 30 is getting warm?
<rhpot1991> thats what I hear
<rhpot1991> one of the other devs here has an amd64 thats up near 40
<ahave> so there is nothing with your build that you would change if you could go back
<rhpot1991> I'm annoyed by the IR, but that should work itself out
<rhpot1991> sata cdrom might be a little noisy, but I haven't tried playing a dvd in it yet
<rhpot1991> I think the black has a LCD in it where the silver has a VFD
<ahave> oh yea?
<ahave> hmm
<rhpot1991> I saw a posting back in mid 07 saying the LCD wasn't functional in linux yet, that is quite some time ago though
<ahave> your right, it is an LCD
<rhpot1991> google seems to indicate it should work now
<rhpot1991> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=710727
<ahave> hmm. i just assumed it was the same as the silver
<rhpot1991> looks like you need to do what I did, install lirc_imon with MCC
<rhpot1991> install lcdproc with apt, then change the config to use the imon driver
<rhpot1991> pretty easy
<ahave> nice
<ahave> what remote are you using?
<rhpot1991> I got a mce remote that is supposed to work with it, but I only have it working with the usb adapter that came with the remote now
<rhpot1991> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16880100851
<rhpot1991> came with a bundle with my mobo, thats the only reason I got it
<ahave> would you recomend it? (have you been able to use it?)
<rhpot1991> it works if you chose mce from MCC and plug in the IR adapter
<rhpot1991> my hauppauge remote worked previously though as well, so if it wasn't for the case supposedly working with that remote I wouldn't have bought it
<rhpot1991> are you putting a tuner in that?
<ahave> maybe...
<ahave> maybe 1
<rhpot1991> most of the hauppauge tuners come with remotes
<ahave> ah
<rhpot1991> so it depends what you are putting into it
<ahave> are you using a tuner?
<rhpot1991> the mce ones work well though with the usb dongle
<rhpot1991> I have a pvr-350 in one box, and a pvr-150 in another, as well as firewire to a STB
<rhpot1991> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=570204
<rhpot1991> read that over if you haven't
<ahave> so you are using 2 tuners? or do you have a backend system?
<rhpot1991> 2 backends, one with 2 tuners (counting firewire) and one with 1 tuner
<ahave> nice
<zo0o0ot_> hello
<ahave> so are backends difficult to setup?
<zo0o0ot_> does anyone use a pchdtv hd-3000 in here?
<zo0o0ot_> or know how to get one working?
<rhpot1991> ahave: its a bit daunting you first install, lots to configure
<rhpot1991> but once you know what you are doing its easy
<ahave> what if i do a front end?
<ahave> or is it both front and back on the same sys?
<rhpot1991> you can mix and match, but you really need a frontend somewhere and a backend somewhere to get the most out of it
<rhpot1991> you can have multiples of each, they can be on the same system, or split
<rhpot1991> I have 2 boxes each with a FE and BE
<ahave> hm
<rhpot1991> if you have one system and its powerful enough it makes sense to do both on it
<ahave> how extensive does the backend need to be?
<rhpot1991> thats what I am doing with that fusion
<ahave> ah, ok
<rhpot1991> which is almost the same as your, minus the 2x ram
<rhpot1991> same exact cpu
<ahave> yea, ram is abit over kill.  but for the price... 80$ for 4GB
<ahave> might as well, lol
<rhpot1991> my old master backend/frontend was an athlon 1900+, only reason I swapped it out was cause it couldn't play back HD well enough if it was doing anything else
<ahave> what HD sources did you have/
<rhpot1991> HD playback is a cpu killer, and I'd imagine bluray is as well
<rhpot1991> firewire to a STB
<ahave> ah
<ahave> SitTobBox?
<ahave> top*
<rhpot1991> set top box
<rhpot1991> motorola 3200 from comcast
<ahave> and that allows PC interaction? or just access to the stream?
<rhpot1991> just got my HD tv so I'm still messing with it, not really reliably recording all the channels right now
<rhpot1991> it can change the channels and grab the stream over the firewire
<ahave> nice
<rhpot1991> it all depends on your cable company though, a lot of them encrypt the streams
<ahave> comcast
<rhpot1991> they are required to give you firewire access to the OTA locals, thats about it
<rhpot1991> and even then sometimes they don't
<ahave> i can plug in my cable to my HDTV and the sharp tuner can decode
<rhpot1991> its hit or miss depending on your area
<rhpot1991> ya I can do that too, with a few channels
<rhpot1991> those channels you can get a HD tuner card to pick up
<rhpot1991> a lot of people like the HDHR for that
<rhpot1991> $150 if you shop around, and it has 2 HD/digital tuners
<ahave> and that is external?
<rhpot1991> yep, ethernet
<ahave> so my board would need a second NIC?
<directhex> needing more than one NIC for home use is exceedingly rare
<rhpot1992> I think you can just attach it to your network
<ahave> oh
<rhpot1992> I don't have one though, so google
<ahave> ok
<rhpot1992> or find someone on here or in #mythtv-users who has one
<ahave> for just a normal HD tv tuner.. does it only decode HD or can it do both?
<rhpot1992> depends on the tuner, I think most only do HD (well) and some can do SD but don't have hardware encoding
<rhpot1992> if you want SD get a hauppauge 150 or 500 if you want dual tuners
<rhpot1992> they work out of the box, and normally come with remotes
<ahave> not many seem to have remotes on newegg... only a certain few  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815116628
<ahave> nvm
<ahave> and do you think my system would be powerfull enough to run mythtv back and front with TV tuners?
<ahave> i prob just wont be able to decode HD at the same time..
<rhpot1992> I haven't tested HD out much yet, but I've been told a high end amd64x2 can handle recording and playing back HD at the same time
<rhpot1992> and with the hauppauge cards they have hardware encoding, so recording from them does practically nothing on the system
<ahave> and you are using the onboard graphics?
<rhpot1991> yep, seems to playback ok, but once again I just built it so I haven't gotten to mess with tweaking it much yet
<ahave> yea
<ahave> i am getting excited :)
<rhpot1991> I wanted to reuse my old agp cared, but no one makes agp boards anymore
<ahave> yea
<a1fa_> woot
<a1fa_> i am install mythbuntu on a 233mhz system
<a1fa_> :P
<a1fa_> touchscreen pos terminal
<ahave> a1fa_, what will the function be?
<a1fa_> playback only
<rhpot1991> a1fa_: good luck playing back video on that
<ahave> is it possible to configure a front end on a nintendo ds.. just to select media content?
<a1fa_> why is that?
<rhpot1991> ahave: not that I know of, 360 kinda does upnp
<rhpot1991> you can run a frontend on a xbox 1
<rhpot1991> a little slow if you run actual mythtv, but you can access the recordings though xbmc with upnp or some scripts that are similiar to the frontend
<ahave> i was looking at the DS as an advanced remote..
<ahave> what is upnp?
<a1fa_> how many mhz is xbox?
<rhpot1991> ~450 I think
<rhpot1991> real low on ram though
<a1fa_> so 233 mhz cant play video?
<rhpot1991> I didn't say it can't just said good luck
<rhpot1991> decent video card?
<a1fa_> i got an xbox running xbmc.. i'd love to do mythtv so i can move that box inside my "server room"
<rhpot1991> ahave: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/UPnP
<rhpot1991> a1fa_: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Xbox_Frontend
<ahave> ah,ok
<a1fa_> lol
<ahave> so is my DS remote idea too far off?
<a1fa_> i'd love to stick with xbmc
<rhpot1991> a1fa_: scroll down on that
<rhpot1991> Install XBMC MythTV
<a1fa_> it doesnt work
<rhpot1991> how not?
<a1fa_> well it didnt work with my svn
<a1fa_> i am sure someone fixed it to work with 0.21
<rhpot1991> I think that might be an issue
<rhpot1991> have you tried doing upnp with xbmc?
<a1fa_> why?
<rhpot1991> might give you almost the same functionality as a frontend
<a1fa_> not live tv
<a1fa_> guide etc
<mythwoo_> hello
<mythwoo_> anyone using pchdtv hd-3000 tuner card?
<mythwoo_> anyone here?
<rhpot1991> a1fa_: you can install linux on it, but its a bit underpowered for that
<rhpot1991> it runs, but its got a little bit of a delay
<a1fa_> i'll just wait for someone to fix mythtv for xb,c
<Aquahallic> evenin' folks
<Aquahallic> I just took the mythtv update and now all my people are blue
<Aquahallic> :/
<Aquahallic> anyone else seen this problem??
<ahave> rhpot1991, would it be wise to down size my hard drive used for the OS?
<ahave> currently have a 320GB drive, would a 80GB cavalier work better?
<ahave> caviar*
<rhpot1991> your call, I don't go with smaller hard drives for speed, but I have some friends who do
<rhpot1991> check out segate, they offer 5 year warranty's
<rhpot1991> no additional cost, most WD's are 1 year or 3 anymore
<ahave> i suppose i could always partition the 320
<ahave> and you said the PS only has 2 SATA power cables?
<rhpot1991> ya, there are only 2 HD slots in that case as well
<ahave> ah,ok
<rhpot1991> unless you are gonna throw one on top of the cdrom
<rhpot1991> I got a sata dvd burner though, so I had to dig out an adapter
<ahave> how many hard drives and of what size are you using?
<rhpot1991> 400gb and 300gb sata, and a 1TB mybook in my master backend, I like to horde up BF deals though
<ahave> BF?
<rhpot1991> black friday
<ahave> ah
<ahave> do you backup 100% to the mybook?
<rhpot1991> Hard Drive: This depends on what you want to record, and how much you want to keep at a time. I've seen around 1.7-2GB per 30 minutes of Standard Definition from a PVR-150. 6.4-7GB per hour of High-Def.
<rhpot1991> thats for mythvideo and whatever I need it for
<rhpot1991> no where near filled, but nice to have around
<rhpot1991> I think 750gb is the best per gb price right now
<rhpot1991> newegg has a segate for 150 after rebate
<ahave> i was planning on holding out on storage purchases until i build the backend
<rhpot1991> so thats gonna be a frontend only?
<ahave> front and back until i build the backend
<ahave> then it will be frontend only
<ahave> then i will move all the tuners and HDs to a backend
<rhpot1991> that machine is powerful enough to do both, so you can try that and see how it goes
<rhpot1991> do you have any old boxes around now?
<ahave> yea
<ahave> amd K2 as a win2000 mp3 server
<rhpot1991> what speed is that?
<ahave> slow...
<ahave> like 500 Mhz?
<ahave> maybe less than that
<ahave> the plan was just to build a backend
<ahave> are mythtv backends needing anything specific?
<rhpot1991> I was gonna say you could get a SD tuner and use that to play around with for now, but thats kinda weak for it
<ahave> i was just thinking, pic slots, raid, and room for HDs
<ahave> PCI*
<rhpot1991> depends what you want to do with it, recording doesn't take much cpu, but things like transcoding your recordings does
<ahave> yes. the pc is just too slow
<tgm4883_laptop> 500mhz should be fine for a backend only with a hardware encoder
<Aquahallic> does anyone know if the update for mythtv has new firmware for the pvr-150???
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: might be borderline for playback depending on the video
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: did I ever get you that mythweb config?
 * rhpot1991 is forgetful today
<tgm4883_laptop> well playback isn't going to be fun on that
<tgm4883_laptop> no you didn't
<ahave> is worthwhile to use data for DVD burner?
<ahave> is there any gain in performance?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: struck out some info since thats available via the interweb, let me know if you need to verify anything in that
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<rhpot1991> ahave: you can backup recordings, or make dvd's that will play in dvd players with it
<rhpot1991> plus sata burners are like $20 some now
<ahave> but comparing to IDE, any gain?
<ahave> other than the wire managment
<rhpot1991> I'd say don't worry about it if you don't need one
<tgm4883_laptop> if you already have ide, go ahead and keep it.  If you are going to buy new, get sata
<rhpot1991> my one sticks so I replaced it
<rhpot1991> was jamming dvd's in it
<ahave> ick
<ahave> well i think i will just buy an IDE, that way i free up a SATA power line
<ahave> price diff is only 2$
<rhpot1991> ahave: check and see if a retail box comes with a converter
<rhpot1991> I had one laying around so it wasn't a big deal
<rhpot1991> also you can prob get one for $2 on newegg
<tgm4883_laptop> ahave, they usually come with a converter
<ahave> i read a few reviews that mentioned needing a converter
<rhpot1991> mine was OEM so thats why I didn't get one
<ahave> but ill get the converter when i get the second HD
<tgm4883_laptop> also, some drives have both connections
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: was your volume real low on a fresh install?
<ahave> mine is OEM also
<rhpot1991> a few of my HD's have both, some don't
<rhpot1991> hit or miss depending on how new they are it seems
<tgm4883_laptop> nope
<tgm4883_laptop> it was the standard 70%
<tgm4883_laptop> very important that if they have both, you do not hook up both
<ahave> ok, i cant seem to think of anything else:   http://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/wishlist/PublicWishDetail.asp?WishListNumber=5891325
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: thats how my old was, but this one seems quiet, so I'm not sure what to adjust without distorting things, guess I'll play around
<tgm4883_laptop> did you adjust any hardware?
<tgm4883_laptop> check your audio cables
<tgm4883_laptop> make sure they are all the way in
<rhpot1991> ahave: I got a liteon lightscribe burner for slightly less than that, depends if you like samsung or not
<tgm4883_laptop> i've heard/read/experienced bad things with the seagate 7200.10 drives
<rhpot1991> actually I made that up
<ahave> tgm4883_laptop, oh really?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<ahave> WD caviar be better?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> i only buy seagate
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: explain
<ahave> 5400?
<rhpot1991> the perpindicular ones?
<tgm4883_laptop> i had a couple of the 500gb sata 7200.10 drives
<tgm4883_laptop> the one in my backend was loud, sounded like crap (constant clicking) and seemed to be going out
<tgm4883_laptop> so i pulled it
<tgm4883_laptop> the other one is new
<tgm4883_laptop> So my recommendation is to either
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: odd, I have a segate 500gb, not sure its a perpendicular though
<tgm4883_laptop> A) spend a little more and get a 7200.11 drive (i haven't heard anything about these)
<tgm4883_laptop> B) get the drive anyway, cause seagate support is pretty good
<rhpot1991> whats the difference between .10 and .11?
<tgm4883_laptop> .01
<ahave> cache size?
<rhpot1991> whats that translate to though?
<tgm4883_laptop> ohhh, 32mb cache
<tgm4883_laptop> yum
<tgm4883_laptop> i'd go with the drive you have
<tgm4883_laptop> it will work
<tgm4883_laptop> when it starts to go out, buy a new one and RMA the old one
<ahave> yea
<rhpot1991> 5 year on it
<rhpot1991> also hard drives are hit or miss
 * tgm4883_laptop loves seagate
<rhpot1991> they all go bad eventually
 * tgm4883_laptop makes a dog leg humping motion
<rhpot1991> unless its a steal I go seagate anymore as well
<rhpot1991> I used to like WD but they are getting cheap with their warranty now
<ahave> ok, thanks rhpot1991, tgm4883_laptop. going to sleep now
<Aquahallic> superm1 I see you posted on the "mythtv blue skin" problem with ATI... That looks like it's only if you're running the restricted driver... am I correct??
<tuvook> cool, mythtv-status now shows the channel the shows will record from
<tuvook> superm1, I fixed the issue with my missing /dev/video0
<superm1> o?
<superm1> what was it
<tuvook> it was a hardware issue, where I borked my front usb connections to my mobo
<superm1> nice
<tuvook> :)
<tuvook> I figured out how to tunnel mythweb via ssh, but my connection si too slow to stream the videos from my myth box though:(
<tuvook> but its nice to know I can
<superm1> tunneling stuff via ssh is a great thing
<superm1> i end up having to do it on a daily basis
<tuvook> totally
<superm1> the -D switch is the best thing since peanut butter
<tuvook> -D?
<tuvook> I used -L
<toorima> dynamic foreward
<superm1> read about -D
<superm1> it creates a socks proxy
<toorima> great thing
<toorima> .ssh/config is a great file
<superm1> you cleraly haven't lived yet tuvook :)
<tuvook> reading the manpage now
<toorima> i have almost a 100 lines in .ssh/config hehe
<tuvook> seems like -L and -D do the same thing, -L just allows the remote machine to forward a port to a port binding on the local machine?
<toorima> -
<tuvook> which allows me to see mythweb on my local host @ port 8080
<toorima> yes
<tuvook> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MythWeb_ssh_tunnel_howto
<tuvook> just making sure I understand, thx
<toorima> but -D will do dynamic forward, so if you don't know where the packet is going, say you want to tunnel torrent traffic
<toorima> make your own proxy via ssh or something
<tuvook> hmmm
<toorima> sample   LocalForward 127.0.0.1:3000 127.0.0.1:3000
<toorima>   DynamicForward 127.0.0.1:7777
<superm1> or if you just want to send "general" web traffic over it you can
<superm1> it's also possible to send the dns look ups
<superm1> so that you can't be snooped on say an open wifi
<toorima> local tells where the tunnel is and where to go after the tunnel, while dynamic only are told whre the tunnel is and then go where ever after the tunnel
<toorima> or you have webfilter at work...
<tuvook> ssh -L 8080:localhost:80 cflynn@mydomain.com
<tuvook> so how would that line work with -D?
<toorima> ssh -D 8080:localhost
<tuvook> Bad dynamic port '8080:localhost'
<tuvook> and you still need to login to the remote server?
<toorima> well i never put the switches on the command line, i have my settings in .ssh/config but try ssh -D localhost:8080
<tuvook> that does not work
<tuvook> wait
<tuvook> bad syntax
<toorima> i just tried it
<tuvook> that string brings up ssh help
<superm1> isn't it just ssh -D 8080 $HOST?
<toorima> ssh -D localhost:8080 -p 2222 host
<superm1> it's implied that it's localhost i thought
<toorima> but u can skip -p 2222 if u run on regular port
<toorima> oh yeah u dont have to specify localhost
<toorima> i just do it of old habbit
<tuvook> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MythWeb_ssh_tunnel_howto
<tuvook> qhy didn't the author use -D?
<tuvook> and if he had, I'm trying to understand what the string would look like?
<toorima> because he is specifying exactly where all the traffic should go
<cbrunner> hey anyone here?
<toorima> maybe
<cbrunner> hey
<cbrunner> ever since I upgrade to .21 tonight
<cbrunner> I got it all working
<cbrunner> but I cant select videos anymore
<cbrunner> in myth front end
<cbrunner> I cant select video settings, video manager, anything related to videos
<superm1> cbrunner, sudo apt-get install mythvideo
<superm1> that'll take care of it
<superm1> mythdvd is now integrated with mythvideo and that's why
<cbrunner> ok installing that
<cbrunner> what does it have to do with mythdvd?
<cbrunner> ah
<cbrunner> works perfect now
<cbrunner> sweet
<superm1> see :)
<cbrunner> how do I make it save the screen res
<cbrunner> like
<cbrunner> when I press W
<cbrunner> I want it to be full
<cbrunner> and do that every time
<cbrunner> man the new mythweb is nice
<superm1> i really have to wonder why all these people are hitting this mythdvd thing
<superm1> mythvideo is marked as conflicts/replaces
<directhex|work> superm1, apt-get upgrade, i suspect
<directhex|work> superm1, upgrade won't obey conflicts/replaces, since it won't remove or add packages, just modify existing ones
<Aquahallic> superm1: you around??
<Aquahallic> anyone know if the videos directory changed with .21 update??
<directhex|work> shouldn't do. that stuff's set in the DB, which shouldn't be changed in that way by the update
<toorima> Aquahallic: after u done the update do sudo apt-get install mythvideo
<toorima> if u cant access videos
<Aquahallic> when I go to mythweb and click on videos it says "Could not create a symlink to var/lib/mythtv/videos create a symlink to your videos directory in data/video"
<Aquahallic> I don't see a directory called data/videos though
<directhex|work> look in /var/www/mythweb
<Aquahallic> kewl... thanx... found it
<Aquahallic> now all I have to fix is my "Blue People" on my frontend running on this laptop.....
<Aquahallic> I used to like the smurfs when I was little but this it NUTS....LOL
<directhex|work> ati?
<Aquahallic> yeah
<directhex|work> figures
<Aquahallic> I found that hack out there... but I'm using the free driver
<Aquahallic> looks like that hack is only for those using the restricted driver
<Aquahallic> and I use Compiz on this laptop so soon as I put the restricted driver on everything goes haywire
<directhex|work> ati do not support mythtv or compiz. there's problem number 1 with the restricted driver
<Aquahallic> yeah I know
<Aquahallic> sorry bastids
<Aquahallic> only ATI card I have is on this laptop
<Aquahallic> and it'll be the LAST one
<Aquahallic> I was hoping that when AMD picked up ATI they would do something good with it
<Aquahallic> .21 supports the flash streaming doesn't it??
<directhex|work> Aquahallic, off by default for a few reasons, but yes
<Aquahallic> kewl... I guess I can just stream to vlc or something on this laptop since the internal player on the frontend doesn't like my ATI... :(
<Aquahallic> I wonder if there's a workaround for the free ATI driver????
<directhex|work> tinker with the playback profiles
<Aquahallic> directhex|work: I have 2 mythbuntu boxes that were 7.10... I just took the .21 update on them... would I be better off to just do the Hardy upgrade on them??
<directhex|work> that's your choice. i upgraded to hardy on my laptop, but i think i'll wait on my other machines
<directhex|work> the broken libc upgrade has me nervous
<Aquahallic> ahh... good point
<rhpot1991_laptop> libc6 got fixed the next day I think
<rhpot1991_laptop> all is clear now
<Aquahallic> one of mine have the nvidia-legacy drivers and my frontend bombs on it
<rhpot1991_laptop> Aquahallic: as long as its 0.21 it doesn't matter what OS it is running on, they can see each other
<Aquahallic> I saw that the legacy driver issue is fixed in Hardy
<directhex|work> rhpot1991_laptop, i know it was fixed, that doesn't mean i don't have the right to be nervous though
<directhex|work> rhpot1991_laptop, i know how mad the kernel guys go just before release
<Aquahallic> anyone else using the nvidia legacy drivers?
<rhpot1991_laptop> directhex|work: I completely agree, but thats never stopped me from breaking things before :)
<directhex|work> rhpot1991_laptop, there's breaking things and there's breaking things
<directhex|work> anyway, currently i'm pondering modifying Envy to build beta version drivers
<Aquahallic> hrm... where did .20 house the video_covers??
<Aquahallic> seems like that's a broken link too
<Aquahallic> in mythweb
<rhpot1991_laptop> just go fix it yourself
<rhpot1991_laptop> if you aren't using the default dirs I think it breaks
<Aquahallic> I was using /var/lib/mythtv
<Aquahallic> that dir is mounted to my 500 gig drive
<Aquahallic> but I don't see where it was keeping my covers before....:/
<rhpot1991_laptop> check ~/.mythtv
<Aquahallic> I see lots of .png files in my recordings dir
<Aquahallic> hmmm.. k
<rhpot1991_laptop> there is a subdir in there that it uses for them by default now
<rhpot1991_laptop> those .png files are just previews of the recordings
<rhpot1991_laptop> also you can set where it keeps the covers in the setup menu
<Aquahallic> ok... WTF... I just opened a term and sudo -s and then ran Thunar
<Aquahallic> when I go into my home dir and find my user... there's NUTTIN' in that dir but desktop
<directhex|work> Aquahallic, you used sudo. the user is root
<rhpot1991_laptop> also its .mythtv, hidden dir
<Aquahallic> right... but if you path to the user's that logs into mythtv you should see it as root
<Aquahallic> must be a filter in thunar that doesn't show hidden files
<Aquahallic> I found it by cli with ls -a
<Aquahallic> :)
<Aquahallic> still no cover art though...
<Aquahallic> actually... now that I think about it.. I may not have even used it before...LOL
<Aquahallic> so the dir may not even be there... The video folder is all the kid's movies and stuff so I was never in there really... have to ask the g'friend if they were there before
<Aquahallic> I guess I could just make a dir called video_covers and then link it.. couldn't I?? then then just start popping my covers in there
<rhpot1991_laptop> yep
<rhpot1991_laptop> the search will get covers for you automagically if they are found
<rhpot1991_laptop> I prefer not to put my covers in the actual video directory, as the video manager will start to slurp them up
<Aquahallic> there's already a symlink in my data dir.. how can see what the symlink is to now??
<rhpot1991_laptop> ls -la will show you
<rhpot1991_laptop> just make a new one to the new directory
<Aquahallic> can I edit that symlink or do I need to delete it and create a new one?
<rhpot1991_laptop> I've always deleted and made a new
<Aquahallic> yeah
<Aquahallic> I just did that
<Aquahallic> good idea about a different dir too...;)
<Aquahallic> no need for it to parse those files when scanning for new videos
<Aquahallic> I guess myth creates a pointer in the db between the video file and the cover art.. .right?
<rhpot1991_laptop> you can tell it not to include unknown files, but I think the image files are on by default and I'm not sure if that effects things like slideshows if you disable it
<rhpot1991_laptop> there is a covers column in the videos database, it will put the name in there
<directhex|work> Aquahallic, right
<Riddell> is mythbuntu ready for beta candidate CDs?
<MythbuntuGuest07> hello, where can i download mythubuntu ? all links on http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads doesn,t work.
<rhpot1991_laptop> MythbuntuGuest07: do you have javascript disabled?
<MythbuntuGuest07> no
<MythbuntuGuest07> at the torret i got: Can't find torrent file!
<MythbuntuGuest07> at the other files onely en empty page
<MythbuntuGuest07> firefox errorlog shows:Fehler: urchinTracker is not defined
<rhpot1991_laptop> MythbuntuGuest07: just get a direct download, I think the torrent is broken
<rhpot1991_laptop> MythbuntuGuest07: http://mythbuntu.org/download/?file=mythbuntu-7.10-i386.iso
<rhpot1991_laptop> use that
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest07, did you have this issue a few days ago?
<rhpot1991_laptop> or this if you are amd64:
<rhpot1991_laptop> http://mythbuntu.org/download/?file=mythbuntu-7.10-amd64.iso
<MythbuntuGuest07> all files i think the java script is not working
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest07, can you test one thing for me?
<tgm4883_laptop> http://www.mythbuntu.org/download/?file=mythbuntu-7.10-amd64.iso
<MythbuntuGuest07> i have now manually copied the link in the java script http://us-ut.cdimages.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-7.10-i386.iso an this link is working
<tgm4883_laptop> can you test the link i posted?
<MythbuntuGuest07> i only got en empty page at your link
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> is that the same you get with the links on the page?
<MythbuntuGuest07> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, thanks for verifying that for me
<MythbuntuGuest07> its just the javascript forwarding to the real download who doesent work
<MythbuntuGuest07> i have that problem on two WinXP PCs with firefox 2 and 3 beta
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest07, yea, i've seen that problem 2 times in the last week.  It's very strange
<tgm4883_laptop> for 99.9% of the people it works fine
<MythbuntuGuest07> the firefox web developer tools shows an java script error with a uruchin script
<MythbuntuGuest07> oh i  have found the problem
<MythbuntuGuest07> when addblock plus is running it doesnt work to download
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883_laptop: I'd lean towards an extension
<rhpot1991_laptop> MythbuntuGuest07: what is your ABP source?
<rhpot1991_laptop> I run it as well and don't have a problem
<MythbuntuGuest07> i use this filter: http://maltekraus.de/Firefox/adblock_site-specific-elemhiding.txt
<rhpot1991_laptop> I use easy list and easy element
<rhpot1991_laptop> MythbuntuGuest07: can you identify the rule that is causing that?
<rhpot1991_laptop> that or make an exception rule for @@|http://www.mythbuntu.org/
<MythbuntuGuest04> I cannot access Video Directory / Video Manager after a fresh install of Mythbuntu 7.10.  Is this a known issue and what would the fix be?
<pdragon> do an apt-get install mythvideo
<pdragon> that doesn't get upgraded if you do a regular update to .21
<MythbuntuGuest07> its a rule witch blocks http://www.google-analytics.com/urchin.js
<rhpot1991_laptop> MythbuntuGuest07: thats not for the downloads though, thats the just the google analytics stats
<rhpot1991_laptop> keeps track of hits and so on
<MythbuntuGuest07> yes but it couse a java script error
<MythbuntuGuest07> becouse of that the forward script is never executed
<MythbuntuGuest04> Thanks pdragon...  Must be a new issue as I havent had to do this in the past.
<MythbuntuGuest07> a html redirect could sole this
<rhpot1991_laptop> MythbuntuGuest04: you have to do that cause it removes mythdvd which is now included in mythvideo
<MythbuntuGuest04> Ok, so installing a fresh copy of 7.10 is installing .21 of MythTV now...  Was not aware.
<MythbuntuGuest04> And I was reading there is a problem with IMDB; has that been repaired yet?
<MythbuntuGuest07> cu
<rhpot1991_laptop> MythbuntuGuest04: well the initial install will do 0.20.2, but if you upgrade it will grab 0.21 from backports, so you can disable them in /etc/apt/sources.list if you don't want them
<MythbuntuGuest04> Already installed :)...  I didnt think they were giving it to everyone.  Figured one would need to change the sources.list to GET it.  Any input on IMDB not pulling movie information?
<MythbuntuGuest04> LOADING... continues to hang on Video Manger..
<MythbuntuGuest04> Unable to pull IMDB title information
<rhpot1991_laptop> verify your versions all match
<rhpot1991_laptop> dpkg -l myth* |grep ^ii
<directhex> and make sure you aren't using 0.20.2, iirc imdb.pl broke
<rhpot1991_laptop> imdb lookup worked fine for my 0.21 box last night via the frontend
<MythbuntuGuest04> what is the check for imdb.pl
<MythbuntuGuest04> MythStream is 18.1...   All others are pertinant to this are at 21.0
<MythbuntuGuest04> Did you reboot after *mythvideo?
<rhpot1991_laptop> you should restart your frontend at least, backend wouldn't hurt either
<MythbuntuGuest04> I did...  Here is the strange thing, maybe new... I have a remote connection which is loading the movie database.  In the past, it would work in the background.  Maybe, since the movies are not ALL copied "loading" appears at the top.  Just a guess.  I am able to pull movie information using the "search" command.  However, unable to use the "manual" feature will not.  Have the black box to enter IMDB #, but will not display/allow type.  BU
<MythbuntuGuest04> Must mention, the "search" is working MUCH better than it did in the past...
<rhpot1991_laptop> I haven't tried typing the number in manually, can't tell you if that works or not
<rhpot1991_laptop> why copy them, why not just use an nfs or samba share?
<MythbuntuGuest04> Its an idea, just dont want to host using my work machine.  Use extra space for backup.
<rhpot1991_laptop> well using a share would only have one copy of them instead of 2 if you are copying them around
<rhpot1991_laptop> so that should give you move space
<MythbuntuGuest04> You think...  Just one of my fail-safe methods, prob doesnt make much sence to most.  But, do think I will migrate to NAS eventually...
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest04, mythstream is not an official plugin
<MythbuntuGuest04> Can someone check Video manager and see if they can use the MANUAL feature (looking up movies).  Also, curious if option to edit movie title NAME is an option.
<MythbuntuGuest04> rhpot1991: I have been thinking about what you said, NFS or Samba...  Say I used that, would it save the movie poster/information on the network drive or remain on the Backend server.  Also, could I set this up to ONLY host movies, but record to the Backend machine?  Reason being, is I dont have enough space to do everything on my Work PC.  Additionlly, dont want recordings going on in the background.
<nwahmaet> does anyone know why mythbuntu is compiled without opengl?
<rhpot1991_laptop> MythbuntuGuest04: you can do whatever you want with it pretty much, what you do with an nfs share is mount it to a directory
<rhpot1991_laptop> for instance, I record recordings to both backends locally, and then have videos on one that are shared out to the other backend
<rhpot1991_laptop> and a separate share for the covers
<rhpot1991_laptop> since they are in separate directories
<MythbuntuGuest04> Nice....  That WOULD work for my setup.  Is there a walk-through guide on this?  Have not setup an NFS or Samba before (old roomate was the Linux guru).
<rhpot1991_laptop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<rhpot1991_laptop> that is pretty good IIRC
<MythbuntuGuest04> looks like a little work, but I think I will set this up... THANKS rhpot1991; good information.
<rhpot1991_laptop> MythbuntuGuest04: its not too bad, just gotta create the shares on your local box, and then throw them in /etc/fstab
<rhpot1991_laptop>  /etc/fstab on the remote box that is
<Bittarman> Is mythbuntu usefull without a tv-card, or is it really only any good as a pvr?
<rhpot1991_laptop> Bittarman: you can add recordings by hand, or use mythvideo
<rhpot1991_laptop> but it isn't as useful then
<rhpot1991_laptop> might want to look at something like xbmc in that case as the functionality is almost the same
<Bittarman> Cheers.
<tgm4883_laptop> unless you plan on adding a tv card later
<rhpot1991_laptop> good point tgm4883_laptop
<Bittarman> not really. i mostly want it for music, and the occasional film maybe.
<tgm4883_laptop> elisa would also be a good option for a non pvr media center
<Bittarman> cool. Thanks
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883_laptop: is elisa in apt?
<rhpot1991_laptop> yep, it is
<Riddell> so no mythbuntu developers about?
<directhex> they're all hiding
<tgm4883_laptop> Riddell, the answer to your question is no.  it' wont be in that state until at least Thursday
<Riddell> tgm4883_laptop: in what state?
<tgm4883_laptop> beta state
<tgm4883_laptop> i assume thats what your wanting to know
<tgm4883_laptop> <Riddell> is mythbuntu ready for beta candidate CDs?
<Riddell> tgm4883_laptop: ok, we'll leave it out of the beta process then
<tgm4883_laptop> Riddell, what beta process?
<Riddell> the one we're doing now to release beta on thursday
<tgm4883_laptop> oh sec, i thought you were just a regular user asking if we had beta iso's yet
<Riddell> no, I'm a release manager asking if someone is managing the mythbuntu beta release
<tgm4883_laptop> ah, let me grab someone
 * laga waves
<laga> so, what's up with the beta?
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, <Riddell> is mythbuntu ready for beta candidate CDs?
 * tgm4883_laptop goes back to work
<Riddell> laga: looks like there are CDs to be tested, is somone testing them?
<laga> Riddell: cdimage.ubuntu.com currently only builds our alternate disks which haven't received much love yet.. i'm testing one as we speak
<laga> Riddell: i assume you're referring to those disks.
<laga> we build the live disks ourselves
<Riddell> laga: ok, are the alternates going to be releaed by us with beta?
<Riddell> or do we just ignore them and let you get on with it?
<laga> Riddell: no, we basically have our own release cycle
<Riddell> ok, easier for us then :)
<laga> great :)
<Riddell> let me know if you need packages approved or new CDs built or whatever
<laga> Riddell: you don't happen to have some tipps for udeb debugging? ;)
<laga> Riddell: cool, thanks.
<Riddell> not really, udebs scare me, possibly evand the installer maintainer would
<directhex> udebs scare me too
<laga> heh
<laga> well, i never got to the point where i could try the udeb. virtualbox usually hung earlier, but now it's looking good..
<Daviey> Riddell: If of course the ubuntu-testing team doesn't have enough work <grin>, then we would appreciate some extra love - i'm sure!
<laga> why did i have to mention it.. vbox is hanging now
<Daviey> Riddell: something else... currently we maintain our own mirrors for livecd (this will be our first alt' release, and first one of either on cdimages .. so i guess mirrored around on ubuntu mirrors ..).  I'm trying to think what direction our mirroring should go in.
<Riddell> Daviey: I should think since we host alternate daily's we can host alternate releases on cdimage (but I'm not the expert there, slangasek and #canonical-sysadmin are)
<Daviey> slangasek is UK timezone?
<Daviey> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> Daviey: he's US
<Riddell> I'm UK
<Daviey> UK++
<Daviey> Riddell: thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-19
<r0dzilla> hello
<r0dzilla> using a mythbuntu backend and a frontend on kubuntu installed via the mythbuntu control center
<r0dzilla> just got through updating the mythbuntu backend server
<r0dzilla> now frontend won't connect saying protocol version mismatch (frontend=31,backend=40)
<r0dzilla> but there seems to be no updates for kubuntu
<rhpot1991> r0dzilla: your frontend and backend version don't match
<rhpot1991> dpkg -l myth* |grep ^ii
<rhpot1991> see which one is different then apt-get install it and it should get fixed
<rhpot1991> you will need to do the same for mythvideo if you had it installed previously as well
<r0dzilla> thanks for the tip!
<MUS4SHIII> Hi all
<MUS4SHIII> Anyone here know how to make MythTV stop filling up the TV directory with junk? I've only recorded 1 show and I've got 33 GB worth of other misc junk in there.
<MUS4SHIII> hello?
<MUS4SHIII> Anyone here? Even if you can't help, say something so I know Pidgin isn't broken or something.
<MUS4SHIII> Hey Superm1, thanks for the help the other night.
<superm1> no prob
<superm1> got all working?
<MUS4SHIII> Yep
<superm1> great :)
<superm1> MUS4SHIII, so for your part, if you see some folks you can help now, please do so :)
<MUS4SHIII> Now that it is working though, I'm getting extra stuff in my TV folder. I've only recorded 1 show, but I've got like 30 GB of misc junk in there. I know it is supposed to do that, but is there any way to make the livetv files expire quicker than 1 day.
<MUS4SHIII> I will help with anything I can help with :)
<MUS4SHIII> gotta pay it forward
<superm1> yeah exactly.
<superm1> i'm not sure about making it expire that much faster than a day though
<superm1> if the space ends up being needed, it will expire it imm
<MUS4SHIII> That drive is not dedicated to Myth though. I just don't want to have any problems with not being able to download things without cleaning up myth files.
<MUS4SHIII> Other than that I'm happy so far with MythTV. I would like a couple more features, but overall pretty good for a non commercial app.
<superm1> then just make sure you set the "free space" for it to keep on that drive fairly high
<MUS4SHIII> ahh. Is that set in the backend setup?
<superm1> i forget, sorry.  it's been ages since i had to change that option
<MUS4SHIII> I'll find it.
<superm1> like literally 2 years :)
<MUS4SHIII> I'm brand new to MythTV. My MCE2k5 was rebooting randomly and I got tired of messing with it. No probs since going to Ubuntu
<MUS4SHIII> I'm over windows now
<superm1> once you get used to finding things and working with it a little bit, you'll wonder why u didnt switch sooner
<MUS4SHIII> Now I've got to get the frontend on my Xbox. Until then I'll play from XBMC, but I need to get the app that renames the mythtv files with the name of the show to make them easier to find across the network.
<superm1> already exists... :)
<superm1> mythtvfs
<superm1> will do it for you
<superm1> it makes a fuse filesystem
<MUS4SHIII> thanks, that was what I was looking for
<MUS4SHIII> Hi again
<MUS4SHIII> having mythtvfs issues in the fstab. works well with sudo mythtvfs -0 host=127.0.0.1 /media/Storage/Media/RecordedTV /mnt/mythtvfs but not working with the following fstab entry: mythtvfs#/media/Storage/Media/RecordedTV /mnt/mythtvfs fuse user,host=127.0.0.1 0 0
<MUS4SHIII> hi all
<Erik_> Anyone know which remote type to choose in Mythbuntu's setup for a PVT-150 remote?
<Erik_> Err, Mythbuntu 7.10, fwiw.
<tuvook> Error at /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/modules/settings/tmpl/lite/welcome.phError at /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/modules/settings/tmpl/lite/welcome.phError at /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/modules/settings/tmpl/lite/welcome.php, line 29:
<tuvook> Invalid argument supplied for foreach()p, line 29:
<tuvook> Invalid argument supplied for foreach()p, line 29:
<tuvook> Invalid argument supplied for foreach()
<tuvook> sotty
<tuvook> sorry
<MUS4SHIII> Hi everyone. Does anyone have any experience with mythtvfs?
<MUS4SHIII> hello?
<Erik_> You may have to wait a while to get an intelligent response...  :/
<MUS4SHIII> looks that way
<MythbuntuGuest40> Can someone point me to a guide to setting up Samba on my Backend...  I am a newbie so need a good walkthrough
<MUS4SHIII> at least I know I'm not the only one here now.
<Erik_> You are not alone.  I just didn't see the point in cluttering things up with my ignorance...  :/
<MUS4SHIII> fair nuff
<Erik_> ;)
<r0dzilla> rhpot1991, you had me do a dpkg -l myth* | grep ^ii to see what packages were different between my mythbuntu backend system and the frontend on my kubuntu system, it seems the backend is .21 and frontend is .20
<r0dzilla> but when I try to upgrade the ones on kubuntu that are old, apt says they are newest available
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: if you enable samba sharing via MCC it shares out the default locations automagically
<rhpot1991> r0dzilla: did you do a sudo apt-get update?
<r0dzilla> yes, in fact adept just finished doing upgrades for kereboes
<Erik_> r0dzilla: you have to enable unsupported, newer *something or another updates in synaptic to get 0.21.
<MythbuntuGuest40> Hey rhpot, you got me into this mess... I talked to a friend of mine and he suggested Samba over NFS.  You make it sound SOOO easy... A guide or walkthtough would be helpful.
<MUS4SHIII> can anyone help me with mythtvfs fstab issue?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: smaba != NFS, they are 2 differen't things
<rhpot1991> let me show you the nfs guide I showed him
<rhpot1991> Erik_: he got the 0.21 backend from backports, so he should have them enabled and the frontend should be there
<rhpot1991> r0dzilla: I'm assuming you didn't add any of the mythbuntu sources to your apt, and this is just the plain kubuntu sources right?
<Erik_> Ah.  I suspected he might have them on different machines.  :o
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<r0dzilla> right
<rhpot1991> r0dzilla: are they on the same box or different?
<MythbuntuGuest40> So, you suggest I use NFS over Samba?  I truly just need the easiest way to get it done.  Will follow your lead here.
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba?highlight=(samba)
<r0dzilla> different
<MUS4SHIII> anyone have any fstab experience with mythtvfs?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: depends on the situation, samba can share out to windows hosts if you need that
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: nfs only shares to other unix boxes
<rhpot1991> r0dzilla: check the box with 0.21 for your /etc/apt/sources.lists
<rhpot1991> find the lines (2 of them) that say backports
<r0dzilla> ok I got it to come up by turning on unsupported
<rhpot1991> and make sure those are on the other box
<rhpot1991> then upgrade away
<MythbuntuGuest40> rhpot: that is what I will be needing... So Samba is the correct application here.  Thank you for the link!
<Erik_> rodzille: in order to get 0.21 on my Kubuntu 7.10 box, I had to go into "Adept Manager", click "Adept", "Mange Repositories", "Updates" tab, "Unsupported updates" check box.
<Erik_> For what little it's worth...  :/
<r0dzilla> did just that now I'm waiting for updates to finish
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: like I said if you enable samba via MCC, then it shares out the default locations automagically and you an modify them easily
<Erik_> So, anyone here have a PVR-150 card and know which remote to select in Mythbuntu 7.10's setup utility?  I've screwed around with it so much now, I'm not sure what the heck I killed...  :(
 * r0dzilla is getting ready to buy a pair of hd-5500's
<MUS4SHIII> can anyone help with my fstab? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60120/
 * Erik_ needs to show the wife that he can keep this thing running reliably before he'll get to spend any more money...
<rhpot1991> MUS4SHIII: if you don't get help here tonight try to forums, that is something that not everyone uses so you might have better luck there
<r0dzilla> looks like the downloads are gonna take a while, gonna get some sleep in the meantime
<r0dzilla> good night everyone
<r0dzilla> and thanks for the help
<Erik_> Night.  :)
<rhpot1991> Erik_: let me look it up, that should work easily
<Erik_> Yes, it should.  And, it was until I screwed around with my lircrc files.  I switched them back, but in all the screwing around, I'm not sure if I'm fighting with having the right remote selected, or if I have more problems with my lircrc file...  :(
<Erik_> There was also an update in the middle of all my screwing around that might have something to do with it.  I'm just wanting to make sure I have the right remote selected before I bother people with anything more in depth...  :/
<Erik_> FWIW, this is the remote: http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/hauppauge/PVR-350.jpg
<rhpot1991> same one I have/had
<rhpot1991> "hauppauge TV card"
<MUS4SHIII> can anyone help with mythtvfs
<Erik_> Roger.  AFK for a sec...
<Erik_> Remote now set to "Hauppauge TV card" and still no joy.  I believe the fact that the only "lirc" device I have in /dev is /dev/lircd.  No /dev/lirc0, etc.  Any thoughts on what I could have screwed up?
<rhpot1991> Erik_: do this
<Erik_> Standing by.
<rhpot1991> sudo /etc/init.d/lirc reload
<rhpot1991> sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<Erik_> "ls /dev/lir*" still returns only "/dev/lircd".  :(
<Erik_> (As root.)
<rhpot1991> ok hmmm
<rhpot1991> can you restart the box?
<Erik_> Of course.  And, I have, several times.  However, I would be happy to do so, again.
<rhpot1991> I've seen that clear up some module problems, its worth a shot that way we are working with some freshness
<Erik_> I haven't made any changes to the config, since I changed the remote type to "Hauppauge TV card" and rebooted...
<Erik_> Well, it certainly can't hurt anything...  Rebooting the box.
<rhpot1991> alright do that then check for lirc devices again
<rhpot1991> after that I can have you pastebin some configs if its still not working
<Erik_> Roger.
<Erik_> It's coming back up, now.  The box is pathetically underpowered and slow...  :(
<Erik_> Celeron 1.1GHz.  :o
<rhpot1991> thats fine for SD with a hauppauge card
<rhpot1991> get ready to cry when you try to do HD though
<Erik_> Indeed.  So long as a commercial flagging job isn't running...  ;)
<Erik_> Oh, I am well aware daddy's going to have to crack open the wallet to go to HD...
<rhpot1991> commercial flagging while playing back a problem, or just in general?
<MUS4SHIII> anyone know anything about mythtvfs?
<Erik_> Still only the /dev/lircd .  :(
<rhpot1991> !pastebing | Erik_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rhpot1991> !pastebin | Erik_
<ubotu> Erik_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Erik_> Commercial flagging while watching live tv doesn't do well.
<rhpot1991> use that and paste in your /etc/lirc/hardware.conf file
<rhpot1991> Erik_: if you have an nvidia card you can enable XvMC which should help some with that
<rhpot1991> you lose color OSD's but playback is pretty good
<Erik_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60123/
<Erik_> This box is currently using an onboard video card...
<Erik_> More than anything, this is a proof of concept to get my wife to buy in to putting together a real box.
<Erik_> She's actually really happy with MythTV, at this point.  She just wants to remote to work.  I don't blame her.  :)
<tuvook> Erik_, what kind of remote?
<Erik_> The remote included with my Hauppauge PVR-150.
<tuvook> I have the same
<tuvook> you need to add a file to the firmware folder
<Erik_> FWIW, I've also reseated the plug in the back of the card several times...
<tuvook> then it will work
<rhpot1991> Erik_: clarify which version of the OS and mythtv you are suing
<tuvook> its simple
<rhpot1991> using
<rhpot1991> tuvook: he used MCC to load it, that should work right away
<tuvook> no it wont
<Erik_> rhpot1991: Mythbuntu 7.10, fresh install off their CD as of a few days ago.
<tuvook> MCC will not add the file he needs
<tuvook> because its propietary
<tuvook> this is a know issue
<tuvook> Erik_, follow my instructions if you want it to work
<Erik_> Standing by.
<tuvook> whether you use the blaster or not, you will need to add the blaster file to your kernel firmware directory
<tuvook> I'll provide you with the name of the file
<Erik_> Where do I get the file, and where do I place it?
<tuvook> one sec
<tuvook> from haupagges site
<tuvook> one sec
<Erik_> Phew.  I was afriad you were going to tell me I needed the CD.  :)
<rhpot1991> Erik_: do a dmesg| grep lirc and see if it complains about the firmware in there
<tuvook> no
<tuvook> don't bother
<tuvook> it won't
<Erik_> [  201.700070] lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61
<Erik_> That's the only line returned.
<rhpot1991> alright go ahead with tuvook's instructions and see if that helps, I haven't done a fresh install on my box with that remote in ages so I didn't use MCC to set it up originally
<Erik_> I seem to recall, many moons ago, having to copy a Win32 binary of some sort from the driver CD to get this thing to work, WAY back when..
<Erik_> Well, even if the thing explodes in a ball of fire, I'm not out much.  Just some Scrubs episodes and my time...  :)
<tuvook> haup-ir-blaster.bin
<tuvook> put that file in /lib/firmware/whatever_kernel_you_use
<tuvook> you'll find your remote will work
<tuvook> also make sure you have the ubuntu-modules package as well
<tuvook> let me know how that goes
<tuvook> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/181871
<tuvook> I filed this "bug" a while ago
<tuvook> thats why I'm very familiar with the matter
<MUS4SHIII> anyone know anything about mythtvfs
<Erik_> Any hints on an easy way to lay hands on the .bin file?  I downloaded their driver CD, and I'm rummaging through it...
<rhpot1991> tuvook: I'm fairly certain you don't need that bin to setup the remote (not sure about the blaster)
<rhpot1991> what with 2 of my boxes working with it and not having that
<rhpot1991> let me fire up this one and see if it is in here
<tuvook> Erik_, looking for that file for you
<tuvook> I have it, on a remote box, not this one
<rhpot1991> that or the way you configure the hauppauge remotes has changed since I last did it
<MUS4SHIII> Can anyone help me with mythtvfs fstab problem? it mounts with "sudo mount -a" but won't auto mount on boot.
<rhpot1991> Erik_: do a lsmod |grep lirc and verify lirc_i2c and lirc_dev are loaded
<Erik_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60126/
<rhpot1991> that looks good
<tuvook> Erik_, I have it for you
<tuvook> can't remember where I originally downloaded it from
<Erik_> I Googled it.
<Erik_> Rebooting the box, again.
<tuvook> you have the file?
<Erik_> Aye.  Got it off blushingpenguin.com.
<tuvook> very good!
<Erik_> Let's hope whoever Mark is didn't do something nasty to the file.  :/
<tuvook> doubt it
<tuvook> the file should be 302355 bytes
<Erik_> Hehe.  I can't imagine the time he'd have to have on his hands to modify that thing in such a way as to cause problems.
<Erik_> 302,355 bytes.  :)
<Erik_> Looks like we have the same file.  :D
<tuvook> L)
<tuvook> :)
<Erik_> Ugh.
<tuvook> no way
<tuvook> did you eun irw?
<Erik_> Believe me, I wish I had good news...  :(
<tuvook> run
<tuvook> run irw and see what happens?
<Erik_> I get "connect: Connection refused" when I run irw.
<tuvook> ok
<rhpot1991> no lirc0 in your /dev?
<Erik_> I want to say that's an improvement.  If I recall correctly, it had just been dumping me back to the command prompt with NO output.
<rhpot1991> Erik_: double check that the IR cord is plugged in, mine has a weird little cut out of it that has to be turned near the top to go all the way in
<Erik_> "ls /dev/lir*" returns only "/dev/lircd".
<tuvook> it is an improvement, I go tthat too
<Erik_> Alright.  Lemme see if I can find the cutout...
<tuvook> mine is weird like that as well
<tuvook> push it all the way in
<tuvook> is the file in the correct location?
<tuvook> and make sure the ubuntu-modules I forget the correct name for the package
<tuvook> is installed
<Erik_> /lib/firmware/2.6.22-14-generic/haup-ir-blaster.bin
<tuvook> also, rerun the mcc ir tool
<tuvook> that tool should work properly now
<Erik_> Aptitude reports that I have "linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic" version 2.6.22-14.
<Erik_> How do I go about rerunning the mcc ir tool?
<rhpot1991> uname -a will tell you the kernel you are running
<Erik_> Is that something within the Mythbuntu config GUI tool?
<Erik_> Linux mythtv 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<MythbuntuGuest40> rhpot: need a little help here.
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: go on
<Erik_> mythbuntu-control-center, got it.  What would you have me do in it?
<tuvook> the ir setup portion Erik_
<tuvook> just chose your remote again
<tuvook> choose
<MythbuntuGuest40> smbmount //myserver/myshare ~/.mnt --> get error: 5730: Connection to myserver failed SMB connection failed
<Erik_> I'm in the "Remote Control" section.  I still have the correct remote selected.  I do not have any other check boxes ticked, or anything else changed from default.
<MythbuntuGuest40> Have WORKGROUP set for Network Setup and Shared Folders - Domain the Vista machine is on
<Erik_> Does "Generate Dynamic Button Mappings" need to be checked?
<tuvook> sure go for it
<tuvook> once thats all set, hit confirm or whatnot then exit
<MythbuntuGuest40> Samba is enabled in MCC
<Erik_> Ok.  Save, exit out and reboot?
<Erik_> Ok.
<tuvook> a reboot may not be required
<tuvook> try irw
<tuvook> you could also try restarting the lircd daemon with /etc/init.d/lircd restart
<Erik_> Nothing changed in irw.
<tuvook> and or relod the lirc modules with modprobe
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: should be able to \\x.x.x.x\sharename
<Erik_> lsmod leads me to believe the modules are still loaded.
<rhpot1991> where the x's are your IP address of the box with the shares
<Erik_> /etc/init.d/lirc restart didn't change much.
<MythbuntuGuest40> so, no need to setup a MNT directory?
<Erik_> More to the point, it didn't change anything.
<rhpot1991> provided I read your question correctly
<rhpot1991> clarify where the shares exist, and where they are being mounted
<tuvook> Erik_, lirc-modules-source
<tuvook> install that package if you have not already?
<MUS4SHIII> anyone know about mythtvfs?
<MythbuntuGuest40> All I wish to do is take the folders shared on the VISTA box (192.168.1.100) and "push" them to the MUSIC VIDEO POSTER directorys
<Erik_> Was not installed.  Installing now.
<tuvook> Erik_, linux-ubuntu-modules
<tuvook> that one as well
<Erik_> Roger.
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: ah ok, do you have the shares created in vista already?
<MythbuntuGuest40> Yes, they are ready to go...
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: you don't need samba enabled on the mythtv box then, thats for sharing out
<Erik_> linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic is already installed.  (That's the one appropriate for my kernel.)
<tuvook> good
<Erik_> The lirc-modules-source package was not previously installed.
<tuvook> that should help
<tuvook> it will ask to be setup
<Erik_> I seem to recall something mystical about that guy, but I don't remember what needed to be done.
<MythbuntuGuest40> I did see a file: /etc/samba/smg.conf  --> could I create the path there?
<tuvook> it will ask to check the remote that you have
<tuvook> then go about making the appropriate modules for the remote
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: I have a link for you,just need to find it first
<tuvook> Erik_, I went through hell with this remote
<tuvook> hoping my work makes it easier for you
<foxbuntu> tuvook, which remote?
<Erik_> I'm remembering part of this.  I'm trying to automatically build the kernel module...
<tuvook> Erik's the pvr150
<foxbuntu> STD silver MCE remote?
<tuvook> Erik_, good, I believe we are almost there
<tuvook> not the mce one
<tuvook> well silver yes
<tuvook> no tthe grey
<rhpot1991> hauppauge grey
<tuvook> I may be color blind :P
<tuvook> grey
<Erik_> That image I linked earlier is a photo of the remote.
<foxbuntu> Erik_, the remote shown here
<foxbuntu> ?
<foxbuntu> http://www.hauppauge.com/pages/products/data_pvr150mcekit.html
<rhpot1991> no not that
<tuvook> not that one
<tuvook> I have the other
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/PVR-350_Remote_Quick_Guide
<tuvook> http://www.hauppauge.com/pages/products/data_pvr150.html
<tuvook> that one
<foxbuntu> which receiver?
<tuvook> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/PVR150_Remote
<Erik_> foxbuntu, not that remote.
<foxbuntu> Erik_, the one they sent me?
<tuvook> Erik_, reboot?
<Erik_> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Image:Pvr350_grey_remote_generic.gif
<Erik_> I'm installing the source for fricking everything, so I can get this kernel module to build...
<rhpot1991> you don't need to rebuild the module
<rhpot1991> its already there
<foxbuntu> Erik_, are you using Mythbuntu?
<Erik_> foxbuntu, yes I am using Mythbuntu 7.10.
<MythbuntuGuest40> rhpot: you still digging for the link?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: thats what I was doing thanks
<foxbuntu> Erik_, are you using a non-standard irreceiver? I don't understand the reasoning for rebuilfing everything
<foxbuntu> rebuilding*
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: its on my laptop I think, let me go get it
<Erik_> I am using the standard receiver that can with the PVR-150.
<Erik_> I'm grasping at straws, basically.
<tuvook> Erik_, you only needed to check the pvr150 module
<Erik_> tuvook, roger.  That part is done.  Rebooting.
<Erik_> Crossing fingers...  And toes.  :)
<foxbuntu> tuvook, you mind if I step in for a minute? I am the maintainer behind mythbuntu-lircrc-generator
<tuvook> sure no problem
<foxbuntu> Erik_, let me know when its booted back up
<MythbuntuGuest40> ah, no problem
<Erik_> foxbuntu, will do.  And, thank you.  :)
<tuvook> this is a great channel
<Erik_> Celeron 1.1GHz, 512M, not real fast...  :/
<tuvook> thats what I use for a remote frontend
<Erik_> Indeed.  Always nice to see the actual maintainers hanging around.  :D
<tuvook> except my chip  is a P4
<Erik_> Considering everything around here is still SD, it still does the job quite well.  :)
<tuvook> feels like a celeron though :(
<Erik_> Indeed.  The P4 never much impressed me.  :/
<Erik_> (Still on splash screen, booting...)
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: that tells you how to do it with smbfs, you might want to search for ciffs as I think that is the latest and greatest
<Erik_> foxbuntu, box is back up.
<foxbuntu> Erik_, ok
<foxbuntu> close the FE and open a terminal
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: its cifs not ciffs
<Erik_> foxbuntu, is SSH good enough?
<foxbuntu> Erik_, that will work as well
<Erik_> The box is physically in the next room...
<foxbuntu> thats ok
<Erik_> Cool.  :)
<Erik_> I can just see the side of the screen, so I know when it's up.  :)
<foxbuntu> Erik_, sudo modprobe lirc_mceusb
<Erik_> Done.l
<Erik_> Done, rather.
<foxbuntu> any output?
<foxbuntu> errors or otherwise?
<Erik_> None.
<foxbuntu> good
<foxbuntu> that means it worked
<Erik_> That mean my remote'll work?
<foxbuntu> now do sudo modeprobe lirc_mceusb2
<foxbuntu> Erik_, not yet...let me walk through this with you
<Erik_> Again, no output.
<Erik_> Roge.r
<Erik_> Roger, rather.
<Erik_> Awaiting further instructions.  :)
 * tuvook hoping it works for E
<foxbuntu> Erik_, ok this means that the proper reveicer modules are properly loading
<foxbuntu> Erik_, sudo depmod -a
<Erik_> Long pause, no output.
<foxbuntu> Erik_, ok that means you arent having errors loading any kernel modules
<foxbuntu> good
<Erik_> I would think so.  :)
<foxbuntu> Erik_, now, is the IR receiver usb? attached to the PVR-350?
<MythbuntuGuest40> rhpot: ciffs?
<Erik_> It attaches directly to the PVR-150 via a connector that looks similar to a 1/8" headphone jack, only a little smaller and has a couple extra conductors.
<foxbuntu> Erik_, ok
<foxbuntu> Erik_, sudo modprobe lirc_i2c
<Erik_> done.
<foxbuntu> Erik_, ok now
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: cifs, search http://ubuntuforums.org for it, there are howtos in there
<foxbuntu> sudo nano /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<Erik_> Ok.
<foxbuntu> Erik_, hold on a min
<Erik_> Holding on.
<rhpot1991> Erik_: does that wire have 2 wires that split off of it?
<Erik_> Should there not be a pvr150 module mentioned somewhere around here?
<rhpot1991> one for the blaster one for the receiver?
<rhpot1991> i2c is the hauppauge
<npurciful> err, irritating, buy a Seagate 500gb hdd and it dies less that 48hours
<Erik_> rhpot1991, yes, it has the receiver and transmitter.
<rhpot1991> Erik_: you didn't happen to notice if the ir blaster flashes red when you first boot?
<Erik_> npurciful, I have the exact same drive in this machine, and I am pleased to report it's lasted longer than 48 hours...  :/
<Erik_> I have never seen any lights on either of the two things on the ends of the wires.
<rhpot1991> npurciful: call them up and requiest an advanced rma
<rhpot1991> npurciful: you can give them a CC number and they will send you a new one while you send yours in
<rhpot1991> Erik_: you verified its plugged all the way in, right?
<Erik_> rhpot1991, as well as I know how.  Is there any way I can KNOW it's plugged in properly?  Is it supposed to flash a light at me, or somehow indicate it's fully seated?
<npurciful> its weird if i plug my drive in the computer power flashes and goes off,
<rhpot1991> mine flashes when I boot
<MythbuntuGuest40> rhpot: should I be using dhcpd or something?
<rhpot1991> npurciful: not enough juice in the ps?
<MythbuntuGuest40> I am getting MORE AND MORE confused.
<Erik_> rhpot1991, the little transmitter or the larger receiver?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: prob gonna want static IP's so you can hardcode them in there
<rhpot1991> Erik_: the transmitter
<npurciful> well i tried a external case to it also flashes and turns off
<MythbuntuGuest40> AHHH do not know what the hell to do here.
<Erik_> rhpot1991, Hrmm...  I guess I could have a look at it next time.  I have it wrapped up and tucked in the back of the computer, as I am not using it.
<npurciful> i think it is overloading the power supplies
<rhpot1991> Erik_: just go unplug it, and plug it in again, when you are done give it a full rotation to make sure that knotch is in the right place
<MythbuntuGuest40> Reading this thread.... You can do a central location, you just have to mount that location to each frontend. The mounts can happen automatically at boot. That's how I have mine setup. I have all my music and mythvideo media stored on my fileserver and mounted on each frontend. If you have them mounted then their may be some other problem. You'll want to make sure you've entered the proper directories for myth to scan.
<Erik_> rhpot1991, I don't have a notch.  I pulled it out and looked at it in fairly bright light.  Although, the way the recepticle is oriented it does come fairly close to the part of the case that separates the expansion cards in the back...
<rhpot1991> Erik_: by knotch I mean that the plastic isn't completely flush , there is one part that slides up against the top of the pci slot so its snapped all the way in
<rhpot1991> otherwise it will hit the metal of the case and not plug all the way in
<Erik_> rhpot1991, I unplugged and replugged it a couple times.  I'll be a monkey's uncle, that little thing DOES flash red.  :o
<rhpot1991> ah ok, then you got a good connection
<Erik_> Of course, now I'm curious to reboot the thing and see it flash at me...  But, I don't want to make foxbuntu wait 20 minutes...  ;)
<Erik_> I always assumed that thing was so little it only has an infrared LED in it and it wouldn't do anything visible...  :o
<foxbuntu> Erik_, do this before you reboot
<Erik_> Sir.
<foxbuntu> hal-device > output.txt
<foxbuntu> then paste the contents of that file in pastebin
<Erik_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60131/
<Erik_> foxbuntu, do you WANT me to reboot?
<foxbuntu> Erik_, hold off
<Erik_> Roger.
<foxbuntu> I want to look this over
<Erik_> The onlyl reason I'd be doing it was to see that stupid, little LED flash at me...  I've seen LED's blink before.  ;)
<Erik_> Take your time.  :)
<Erik_> Can you imagine how much bile would be created if a monster such as that were pasted into a busy chat channel?  :o
<rhpot1991> Erik_: thats why we have pastebin
<Erik_> Indeed.  :)
<rhpot1991> not to mention IRC would kick you for flooding
<Erik_> Also true.  :)
<Erik_> But, there was a point in time, before bots, that yokles could get into a channel and paste crap like that.  :o
<Erik_> Well, probably a couple hours...
<rhpot1991> IRC server itself will kick now a days
<Erik_> Aye.  IRC has come a long way.  :)
<Erik_> I used IRC a lot, way back in the day.  I am still enjoying the novelty of paste-bin type utilities.  :)
<Erik_> Once ICQ came along, I didn't use IRC much anymore...
<foxbuntu> Erik_, reboot it
<Erik_> Reboot in process.
<Erik_> rhpot1991, at what point in the boot-up process should I see that LED flash?
<rhpot1991> Erik_: mine flash right after it gets power I think, just quick then its off
<rhpot1991> I believe it also flashes if I unplug it and plug it back in, I will go verify that now
<Erik_> Meh.  Well, I'm probably ~20' from it...
<Erik_> Roge.r
<Erik_> Roger, even...
<rhpot1991> ya it flashes when I plug it in
<rhpot1991> mine wont even turn in the plug, with that knotch there
<Erik_> w00t!  23 reboots and fsck has been forced...
<rhpot1991> did you buy the tuner new?
<Erik_> Yes, I bought this card new.  But, I've had it quite a while...
<Erik_> The LED flashes extremely briefly when I unplug it, and seemingly a little longer when I plug it back in.  although, that might well be my imagination.  It doesn't seem like it's any kind of designed behavior.
<Erik_> fsck is about 2/3 done...
<Erik_> foxbuntu, box is back up.
<foxbuntu> Erik_, ok
<MythbuntuGuest40> I would like to use remote access to access my VIDEO directory located on my Vista machine.  From what I have found I need to do this:
<MythbuntuGuest40> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=556017&highlight=map+directory+windows+machine
<Erik_> Still only /dev/lircd though.  :(
<foxbuntu> Erik_, ls /dev/lirc <tab key> what do you get?
<foxbuntu> you beat me to it ;)
<Erik_> I kinda figured that's where my symptoms are...  :)
<Erik_> I want to say there should be a pvr150 kernel module loading to make this thing do something...
<foxbuntu> Erik_, nope
<MythbuntuGuest40> My only question, after doing this is HOW to point MythVideo to the VISTA machine?  edit smb.conf to the mount point I create?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: thats for sharing out from linux to windows
<Erik_> :(
<foxbuntu> that is one of the easiest remotes to setup
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: follow this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: and search for "smbfs"
<foxbuntu> Erik_, is this a fresh build (i.e. can the machine be rebuilt?)
<rhpot1991> and do that
<Erik_> foxbuntu, yes.  It's a fresh install as of last week.  I'd only lose some episodes of Scrubs...  Nothing Earth shattering.
<Erik_> I can't believe I rebooted 23 times already in the past week.  :o
<foxbuntu> lol
<Erik_> I suppose getting my MCSE gave me an affinity for rebooting things.  :P
<foxbuntu> Erik_, sometimes things can get hairy with lirc, I write code for it and it still drives me crazy, so don't worry
 * rhpot1991 has been fighting with lirc the past few nights
<Erik_> Aye.  lirc has been the bane of my interaction with MythTV.  I remember when I first started playing with it, I got everything working perfectly.  I was SO happy.  Then, I made the mistake of rebooting the box.  It was probably a year or more before I got that remote to work again.
<MythbuntuGuest40> Si this guide would be what I need to follow?
<MythbuntuGuest40> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Erik_> I eventually got everything running quite well on Kubuntu 7.04 with a 60G drive.  Then, I got the 500G drive I'm on now, and decided to use Mythbuntu 7.10.
<foxbuntu> Erik_, cool...we'll get it working for you
<Erik_> MythbuntuGuest40, that would seem like it.  You're trying to mount a Windows share from a Ubuntu box, correct?
<Erik_> I appreciate the help, Fox.  :)
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: that looks pretty good
<foxbuntu> Erik_, all else fails you can just buy one from www.foxmediasystems.com when they come online in another month or so
<rhpot1991> hah
<foxbuntu> ;)
<Erik_> lol
<Erik_> I'm tempted, believe me.  :)
<MythbuntuGuest40> Eric: yes sir.  Ive got my Vista box loaded w/ Movies, Music and Posters... Would like to access them
<rhpot1991> shameless pimping
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, lol...I know
<Erik_> There are plenty of people in this world who would rather spend money than fight with some of this stuff.
<Erik_> Upon occasion, I'm one of them.  :)
<foxbuntu> Erik_, I know it and thats why I am starting a business for just that
<rhpot1991> Erik_: well intersting here, on a working box with a 150 and the same remote you have, I don't have a /dev/lirc0 and it works
<MythbuntuGuest40> Unable any documentation that will redirect the MOVIE, MUSIC, POSTERS to the Windows Mounted drives.  Thinking I modify smb.conf
<rhpot1991> just noticed that
<Erik_> rhpot1991, do you have JUST /dev/lircd?
<rhpot1991> oh wait!
<foxbuntu> Erik_, try to copy the lircd.conf from that wiki to /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<rhpot1991> Erik_: do a ls -la /dev/lir*
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, waiting!!!
<rhpot1991> lirc0 doesn't show up in tab complete
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, nope it doesnt
<Erik_> root@mythtv:~# ls -la /dev/lir*
<Erik_> srw-rw-rw- 1 root root 0 2008-03-18 22:57 /dev/lircd
<Erik_> root@mythtv:~#
<rhpot1991> :(
<Erik_> Indeed.  :(
<Erik_> Where is the lircd.conf file, Fox?
<foxbuntu> never mind
<rhpot1991> I do have a lirc0, so back to that
<foxbuntu> wont matter till we resolve this
<Erik_> Boo.
<rhpot1991> gonna reboot without the wire and see what happens
<MythbuntuGuest40> Why is it I am unable to get any help here?  NOOBs not welcome?  rhpot has sent me on a wild goose chase.  Sucks when I migrated from MythDora and DID get help, when needed and now I am kicked to the side.
<Erik_> FWIW, the remote worked for a while, although not all the buttons were configured.  Since that time I have updated the box and monkeyed with the lircrc files.
<Erik_> MythbuntuGuest40, do you have two Windows boxes?  One with the share, and another you can use to test that the share is setup properly?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: be patient, I was in the other room
<MythbuntuGuest40> No, just have a Vista Box, Mythbox, and another Mythfrontend I need to setup.
<rhpot1991> also I don't really understand your question, are you looking to share files from the mythbox to the vista box now?
<Erik_> Meh.  In my limited experience with it, Samba can be a bit picky...  :/
<Erik_> rhpot1991, from what I can gather he has a share with a bunch of media on his Vista box he wants to be able to access from his Myth box.
<rhpot1991> ok so you have 3 boxes, go over which box needs what
<rhpot1991> where they share from and what they share to
<rhpot1991> identify them as vista, BE and FE
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu, Erik_: lirc0 stayed after reboot without the wire, so back to square one
<MythbuntuGuest40> I have Movies, Music and the Movie posters saved on my backup drive on the Vista Box.  I would like to access the files on the Vista Machine / redirect them in Myth so I can use my relatively small drive (250 gig) on the Myth FRONTEND for recordings.  Using a Mozart Sx case that doesnt support 2 drives so I am sorta maxed ATM.
<Erik_> Meh.
<MythbuntuGuest40> Videos fill 80% of drive...
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: are the frontend and backend on different boxes?
<Erik_> It would seem that MythbuntuGuest40 just needs to get that share up and mounted, then get MythTV to look at the mounted file system for goodies...
<MythbuntuGuest40> My setup:  MythBuntu Front/Back (Machine 1)  MythBuntu Front (Machine 2), Vista Ultimate 32 (Machine 3)...  Machines 1 and 3 have a hardwired connection.
<hugolp> hi, is there a guide to get mythweb .21 working?
<MythbuntuGuest40> Thast is correct Erik
<hugolp> I cant get audio or video to play
<MythbuntuGuest40> think SMB.conf:  modify the "path" to mounted "folders"
<rhpot1991> ok MythbuntuGuest40: for every mythbuntu box that needs the videos, they need mythvideo setup and pointing at a directory that has your windows shares mounted via smbfs or cifs
<rhpot1991> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<rhpot1991> tells you how to do that
<foxbuntu> Erik_, im stumped but without knowing what else has changed, I might suggest rebuilding the box quick
<rhpot1991> I second that
<Erik_> hugolp, I generally feel like punching people in the head that give answers like this, but Mythweb 0.21 works out of the box, for me, with Mythbuntu 7.10.  FWIW...
<MythbuntuGuest40> I understand.... That is the URL I found.  Nothing is documented in redirecting to the mounted location.  My incling is the /etc/samba/smb.conf
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: why do you want to redirect it?
<Erik_> foxbuntu, I'm about at that point.  I suppose I'll put that on my list of things to do.  :)
<rhpot1991> can't all the boxes see each other?
<hugolp> Erik_:  well, thanks for the feedfack, but obviously its not happening here
<foxbuntu> Erik_, keep me in the loop after you get that done
<MythbuntuGuest40> Set it up in Video/Setup to the mounted location....
<hugolp> Erik_:  did you upgrade from .20 or did you install new?
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest40, Vista is prob your issue...
<rhpot1991> hugolp: my flash player worked OOB once I enabled it, are you talking about that or the streams?
<Erik_> hugolp, I understand completely.  Not a particularly useful answer.  But, I figured I'd throw it out there.  ;)
<Erik_> hugolp, fresh install of Mythbuntu 7.10.
<Erik_> foxbuntu, it might be a while.  I have a full-time day job along with taking two classes, ATM.  But, I'll keep you posted.
<hugolp> rhpot1991:  how I do enable it?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: just mount it somewhere, and go type that in the setup menu
<Erik_> foxbuntu, do you have a mailing list for your site?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest40, fwiw, there are some wacky things involved with doing vista file shares
<MythbuntuGuest40> Changed LMCOMPATIBILITY LEVEL from 3 to 1
<superm1> yeah that's the one :)
<foxbuntu> Erik_, I know that feeling, Im starting a business working, coding, and supporting this :)
<superm1> and rebooted right?
<MythbuntuGuest40> :Regediut
<MythbuntuGuest40> Think that was the "fix" for Vista
<foxbuntu> for my site?
<rhpot1991> hugolp: settings > mythweb >video playback
<Erik_> foxbuntu, yeah, the one where you're going to sell me a box with all this crap already working.  ;P
<foxbuntu> Erik_, oh no mailing list yet
<foxbuntu> but soon
<foxbuntu> Check back to it every so often
<npurciful> hey what is the kubuntu startup called upsplash
<Erik_> Roger.  Well, I'm gonna crash then.  Thanks for all your effort!  Good night, all.  :)
<rhpot1991> hugolp: actually, since rebuilding this it seems like it might not have sound now
<foxbuntu> ok gnight
<rhpot1991> hugolp: are you running hardy?
<hugolp> the message before enabling video is scary
<hugolp> rhpot1991:  no
<hugolp> gutsy
<MythbuntuGuest40> I guess the thought I have is, if I would like to access the POSTER directory wouldnt I need the system to point to the MOUNT location.  How do I go about doing this
<rhpot1991> hugolp: do a ffmepg --version, and pastebin that
<rhpot1991> !pastebin | hugolp
<George> hugolp: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: by access you mean have mythvideo see them?
<MythbuntuGuest40> rhpot: that would be correct...
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: setup > media settings >video settings> general
<MythbuntuGuest40> I installed XSMBROWER earlier and was able to "see" and "mount" shared folders in Mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest40> Right, that takes care of the movies, but doesnt allow me to enter a file location for posters.  Suppose just dump them into the Mythbunt PC and forget the share?
<hugolp> rhpot1991:  it doesnt find ffmepg neither in the server or in the frontend
<MythbuntuGuest40> Is there a better GUI for doing this as I did
<rhpot1991> hugolp: well you need that for the flash, we might be chasing the wrong problem here though if you don't like that warning and so on
<MythbuntuGuest40> I give up...  Music and Video will need be changed w/in the MythBuntu Setup options.
<hugolp> rhpot1991:  yeah, probably we spoted a future error, but not the present error
<MythbuntuGuest40> I have been at this for the last 3 days - yesterday had a LIRC issue that took a LONG time to configure - sorry for any impatience I may have.  Just quite frustrated w/ this ATM.
<hugolp> rhpot1991:  Anyway Im running the backend in a VIA C3 so it probably doesnt have cpu enough to transcode on the fly so theres no point in enabling video
<rhpot1991> hugolp: ya
<rhpot1991> hugolp: so you are having problems with the streams then?
<hugolp> rhpot1991:  no, the video page doesnt open because of some bad symlink or something like that
<rhpot1991> ah ok, thats easy
<rhpot1991> do you know where your videos are?
<hugolp> also, I can not play the music
<hugolp> rhpot1991:  yes
<rhpot1991> music I'm not sure of, but it might be the same issue
<rhpot1991> go to /var/www/mythweb/data
<hugolp> ffmepg?
<rhpot1991> and fix the links
<rhpot1991> I was thinking the links, I'm not really sure how the music part works, never used it
<hugolp> rhpot1991:  in the server right?
<rhpot1991> wherever mythweb lives
<hugolp> Im in the directory
<hugolp> oh, so I have to point the symlinks to the proper place
<hugolp> I see
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> check your covers as well
<rhpot1991> or any others for that matter
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: I think you can modify them in mythweb if you really are unhappy with the mythtv interface...
<MythbuntuGuest40> rhpot: Im not following you...  Mythtv iterface?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: guess I'm not following you either then
<MythbuntuGuest40> rhpot: I appoligize... Networking is my pitfall and my brain is just fried ATM...
<MythbuntuGuest40> You say I can modify what with mythweb?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest40: this should be pretty easy, all you need to do is mount those shares in /etc/fstab/ on any mythbox that needs them
<rhpot1991> then go into your mythtv menu, navigate through it till you get to the video options where it has inputs for you to put the locations of those videos and the posters
<rhpot1991> match them up and it should work
<MythbuntuGuest40> Ok, I will mount MUSIC and VIDEO in fstab.  Then change the dir path within MythFrontend.
<rhpot1991> yep
<MythbuntuGuest40> I think I can get this... Like to have the "roadmap" before getting into this.
<MythbuntuGuest40> Question:  creating the credentials; use Vista Username/Password?
<rhpot1991> that I don't know about sorry, might want to hit the forums for that
<rhpot1991> don't have any vista boxes
<MythbuntuGuest40> Well I guess this might better fit; Credentials is used to log into the Host machine
<MythbuntuGuest40> Is that correct?
<MythbuntuGuest40> Shit, there is nothing to this...  Just read through the entire doc - not much there...
<rhpot1991> ya
<hugolp> rhpot1991:  I fixed the symlink but Im getting the same mistake Could not create a symlink to /var/lib/mythtv/videos, the local MythVideo directory for this hostname (server). Please create a symlink to your MythVideo directory at data/video in order to use the video portions of MythWeb.
<hugolp> bah, I should read first
<hugolp> I just wake up
<hugolp> never mind
<rhpot1991> good?
<rhpot1991> heh
<MythbuntuGuest40> I think I will pick up on this tomarrow....  THANK YOU and sorry if I came off a bit prickish!
<hugolp> ok, so theres a /var/www/mythweb/data/video that seems ok, do I have to delete it and make it point to /var/lib/mythtv/videos?
<hugolp> also, what package do I need to install to get ffmpeg part working?
<MythbuntuGuest40> You really did help as I am about to get a buddy of mine on this and, well, this is the test setup for the situation he is facing.
<MythbuntuGuest40> *setting up Mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest40> And I was needing it as I crashed my database being full.  Thanks again RHPOT; have a good evening!
<rhpot1991> no problem MythbuntuGuest40
<rhpot1991> take care
<rhpot1991> hugolp: if you ls -la in the data dir it will show you where they point at
<rhpot1991> I've always deleted old ones and replaced them with new ones (sudo ln -s <location> <link>, man ln to verify I didn't swap them)
<rhpot1991> there might be a way to edit them, but I don't know it
<rhpot1991> as far as the flash video, you just need to install ffmpeg, but it needs mp3 support, if you have medibuntu repos enabled this isn't a problem
<hugolp> rhpot1991:  installing ffmepg did it
<rhpot1991> the flash player is pretty nice, 4x3 only though
<hugolp> now I get the list of movies, but cant play them
<KillerKiwi2005> is mythstream not compiled for gutsy?
<rhpot1991> hugolp: it doesn't play movies at all, as far as I know
<hugolp> rhpot1991:  only recordings?
<rhpot1991> just lets you modify their info
<rhpot1991> as far as I know
<KillerKiwi2005> im getting compilead agaist 20.0 but 20.1 installed.. ive updated everything in synaptic
<hugolp> ok, going to try, hope my C3 doesnt blow up trying to transcode :-P
<rhpot1991> KillerKiwi2005: I believe mythstream is not an official plugin, that might be why
<KillerKiwi2005> rhpot1991: how come its in backports then ?
<rhpot1991> its prob not, its prob the old version
<hugolp> yeah, it lags a lot... but its working, thanks rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> np hugolp
<KillerKiwi2005> :(
<hugolp> rhpot1991:  if I get no sound is probably cause I have installed the ffmpeg version that doesnt have mp3 support?
<rhpot1991> KillerKiwi2005: there is a bug out there for it
<hugolp> and now my C3 is holding up with the transcoding, surprising
<rhpot1991> hugolp: yep, run ffmpeg --version, and look for something like liblame
<rhpot1991> libmp3lame
<rhpot1991> like I said the medibuntu gutsy ones have it, so enable that via MCC and update and you should be good
<rhpot1991> KillerKiwi2005: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gutsy-backports/+bug/202988
<rhpot1991> KillerKiwi2005: hold up being backported it seems
<KillerKiwi2005> needs a patch to build..... hopefully it will come throug soon then
<rhpot1991> things in backport needs to be accepted and all
<sam_> ir blaster question
<sam_> anyone home..
<laga> !question | sam_
<ubotu> sam_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sam_> ok, sorry..
<sam_> how do i configure channels in myth-setup so that mythtv displays the channels i need, when using an external setopbox?
<sam_> the set-top-box will need channels to be changed by an ir-blaster
<weiser> Well now we are in the ir blaster conor... Does anyone know if the ir blaster for the "MCE (new version)" does work, I can't find some good documation about it?
<Aquahallic> Mornin'
<thoma2> hi
<thoma2> I updated my myth installation to 21. Now I get 'green' videos while playing recordings... Is it an known issue?
<Aquahallic> anyone know if there are any "Howtos" for setting up flash streaming for mythbuntu??
<Aquahallic> thoma2: ATI video card???
<thoma2> sorry, I forgot its a ps3
<directhex|work> thoma2, nvidia on gutsy?
<thoma2> ;-)
<directhex|work> oh lord, fbdev
<Aquahallic> :|
<thoma2> no, there is something like X driver
<laga> i think someone created some mythtv patches to use the SPE to assist with video decoding in myth
<thoma2> Section "Device"
<thoma2> 	Identifier	"Generic Video Card"
<thoma2> 	#Driver		"fbdev"
<thoma2> 	Driver		"spu_fbdev"
<thoma2> 	#Option		"UseFBDev"		"true"
<thoma2> 	Option 		"ShadowFB" 		"false"
<thoma2> EndSection
<grout> When i hit the "Watch Tv" button nothing happends.  What can I do to find out why?
<thoma2> Yes, I use this
<laga> grout: check /var/log/mythtv/*
<laga> thoma2: did you build mythtv yourself?
<thoma2> no, it's from ubuntu for gutsy
<directhex|work> spu_fbdev? how enormously experimental
<thoma2> worked wel with 20
<directhex|work> try messing with playback profiles then
<Aquahallic> laga: will those patches possibly help with the blue people on an ATI??
<directhex|work> but it *is* a bug with your experimental video driver
<directhex|work> Aquahallic, less than 0 chance
<directhex|work> Aquahallic, unless you also have a cell coprocessor board
<Aquahallic> bah
<directhex|work> and they're about £3000 each
<laga> Aquahallic: no, normal computers do not have cell processors..
<Aquahallic> yeah I know
<laga> Aquahallic: blue people on ati? that should be fixed in 0.21
<Aquahallic> that's when I got it
<thoma2> I have one ;-)
<Aquahallic> worked fine on .20
<Aquahallic> when I upgraded my people went blue on my ATI Radeon
<laga> Aquahallic: using fglrx or the free driver?
<Aquahallic> free
<Aquahallic> I use the free so my compiz works
<laga> odd. try without compiz
<grout> laga: which logs are the newest?
<Aquahallic> I've seen a patch out.... but it looks like it's for fglrx
<laga> grout: use ls -al to find out
<Aquahallic> laga: any idea where I can find instructions on setting up the flash streaming in .21?
<laga> thoma2: maybe you have more luck over at http://psubuntu.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=6&sid=5aa7c988377be7401f70a53da4b60caf
<Aquahallic> specific to ubuntu that is
<laga> Aquahallic: the forums, it's been covered there
<thoma2> will try, thanks
<Aquahallic> kewl...ty
<Aquahallic> I think I'll work around the "Blue People" by just streaming it in flash and picking it up with vlc
<Aquahallic> then I'll just have to straighten out the issue with the nvidia-legacy drivers on my main frontend upstairs
<laga> well, "streaming in flash" means that it'll be played in a flash player on the website
<laga> you can download the shows..
<laga> Aquahallic: what issue?
<Aquahallic> sec.. let me get that error
<Aquahallic> my frontend bombs with a libmyth error says... "undefined symbol : glXGetProcAddress"
<laga> Aquahallic: yeah, we are working on that
<laga> Aquahallic: is that on hardy?
<Aquahallic> no I'm still on Gutsy.. I saw that it's supposed to be fixed on Hardy so I was gonna d'load a iso and upgrade that box
<laga> is it supposed to be fixed? let me check
<laga> ah, right. two days ago
<laga> of course you can upgrade, but you can also just get the mythtv source package from hardy and rebuild it
<laga> and let me know if it works ;=)
<grout> laga: unable to initialize plugin 'mythstream'
<laga> grout: that's not your problem..
<grout> laga: is mythstream the plugin for tv?
<grout> ok
<laga> grout: no, for various online media
<grout> laga can i pastebin the last few lines of the log?
<laga> grout: sure
<Aquahallic> laga: I can't just get a .deb can I?? I'd have to compile it from source right?
<grout> Thanks
<laga> Aquahallic: i think so.. it's possible that someone has a package on their PPA, but i don't know :) maybe you can ask on the forums
<Aquahallic> okee
<laga> i'm just saying that rebuilding is what i would do, but i already have all the prereqs etc ;)
<Aquahallic> I'm thinking about upgrading that box anyways... see how it runs...:P
<laga> let us now how it goes then :)
<Aquahallic> yup yup
<Aquahallic> it's too bad this is a laptop with the ATI in it.. or I'd just rip it out and put a nvidia....:/
<Aquahallic> I liked the smurfs when I was little and all.. but this is ridiculous
<laga> the odd thing is that it was broken with fglrx in 0.21
<laga> err
<laga> in 0.21
<laga> but it should work in 0.21
<laga> i run a ATI card myself and it works..
<Aquahallic> worked in .20
<Aquahallic> now.. I'm using the mythtv-frontend package
<Aquahallic> not the mythbuntu package
<Aquahallic> cause this is my laptop
<laga> mythbuntu uses mythtv-frontend :)
<grout> laga: http://pastebin.com/m743823fe
<Aquahallic> yup.. I know... I just wasn't sure if there were some fixes in it that aren't in the mythtv-frontend package is all
<laga> Aquahallic: no
<Aquahallic> it's a inspiron 9200 with a radeon card
<laga> grout: there is nothing interesting in there. you should try to select "watch tv" and see what happens in the logs.. in the backend log, too
<Aquahallic> and it's weird that I'm using the free driver and it's happening
<grout> laga: i did
<laga> grout: what's in the backend log?
<grout> laga: i hit it at 9:32
<grout> one sec let me pastebin it, nothing interesting i can see
<laga> wait a second, my browser just crashed..
<laga> oh, now it's working again. :)
<grout> laga: http://pastebin.com/m3ab99398
<grout> laga: 9:32 is when i hit 'watch tv'
<laga> grout: did you add capture cards in mythtv-setup?
<grout> yes
<laga> did you create input connections?
<grout> hmm
<laga> your logs tell me nothing.. there's nothing interesting in there. the most interesting thing is the lack of information ;)
<laga> 2008-03-17 12:17:53.343 TV: Attempting to change from None to WatchingPreRecorded
<laga> i'd expect to see something like that.. (this is for recordings, tho)
<grout> ok let me play around a little more
<grout> make sure i have things configed
<Aquahallic> laga: I just searched the forums for 'mythweb flash' and didn't see anything about setting it up... do you know any link in particular you were thinking about?
<laga> Aquahallic: the ubuntu forums?
<Aquahallic> yeah... specifically the mythbuntu threads
<laga> you need to look harder then
<laga> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=720748&highlight=mythweb+flash
<laga> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=660242&highlight=mythweb+flash
<rhpot1991_laptop> Aquahallic: you need an ffmpeg with libmp3lame supports
<rhpot1991_laptop> the medibuntu ffmpeg in gutsy has this
<rhpot1991_laptop> their hardy ffmpeg has lagged a few versions behind though
<Aquahallic> I found those links.. but they're more of problems people were having... not howto set it all up
<Aquahallic> yeah.. I have ffmpeg from medibuntu on my backend running Gutsy
<rhpot1991_laptop> Aquahallic: ffmpeg --version, verify it has libmp3lame
<hugolp> hi, how can I play music with mythweb? when I hit play I get the option to download a m3u playlist and not totem not vlc can play it
<rhpot1991_laptop> hugolp: try something like xmms or rhythmbox
<hugolp> trying
<hugolp> rhythmbox does nothing and I dont have xmms installed, do you know if xmms plays it for sure? or it might be something that I have bad configured?
<hugolp> I am completely new to mythweb
<rhpot1991_laptop> no, I don't was just guessing
<directhex|work> open the m3u in notepad or similar, check it's valid
<rhpot1991_laptop> I don't have any music on here to test with either, sorry
<directhex|work> m3u is basically a plain text files with locations of music files in it
<rhpot1991_laptop> hugolp: you checked the music symlink last night when you were working on the videos ones right?
<hugolp> rhpot1991_laptop:  for me it was this morning, and yes, I corrected the symlink
<hugolp> whats this force http for streams about?
<rhpot1991_laptop> heh, kinda this morning for me as well, but I slept in between then and now
<hugolp> it has something to do with this?
<directhex|work> hugolp, i suspect so. did you look in your m3u yet?
<hugolp> no, going to
<Aquahallic> rhpot1991_laptop: I don't see libmp3lame anywhere when I do a --version
<hugolp> #EXTM3U
<hugolp> #EXTINF:215,Amy Winehouse - Rehab
<hugolp> http://192.168.2.100/mythweb/music/stream?i=1
<hugolp> just this
<directhex|work> and if you visit that url?
<hugolp> I get a black screen with the no video message on the center (mplayer plugin for firefox) and nothing happens
<directhex|work> and if you wget the url?
<thoma2> green video on ps3 fixed, use libmpeg +xv with spu_fbdev, scales up to 1080p
<rhpot1991_laptop> Aquahallic: do this: dpkg -l ffmpeg |grep ^ii
<thoma2> thanks for your help!
<rhpot1991_laptop> verify that its from medibuntu
<hugolp> it derives me to a ftp and then I get 'Name or service unknonw' and 'unlink:No such file or directory'
<Aquahallic> ii  ffmpeg         3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu4 multimedia player, server and encoder
<Aquahallic> when I look at it in synaptic it has the little star on it saying it's a medibuntu package and it's installed
<rhpot1991_laptop> 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu4+medibuntu3 is the medibuntu version
<rhpot1991_laptop> verify you have medibuntu in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<hugolp> directhex|work:
<directhex|work> hugolp, smells buggy. try fiddling the http forcing option
<hugolp> directhex|work:  do I need to specify a port for the forcing streaming option or can I leave it blank?
<Aquahallic> rhpot1991_laptop: yup... free and non-free is checked
<directhex|work> Aquahallic, huh?
<Aquahallic> medibuntu sources..
<rhpot1991_laptop> Aquahallic: you have a line like this in your /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
<Aquahallic> rhpot1991_laptop:  nope... but it shows in my software sources.... strange
<Aquahallic> should I manually add it to the sources.list file??
<rhpot1991_laptop> check for files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d that might contain it first
<MythbuntuGuest06> hi...is anyone usuing the new diskless feature?
<Aquahallic> sources.list.d is empty
<Aquahallic> there's also a .save but that's like a backup file isn't it?
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest06, Im not using it but have helped dev it...whats up?
<hugolp> could it be a permission problem? when I select totem or vlc for playing the m3u file they ask for the login and password again, I enter it and vlc just keeps on asking it like it is wrong and totem ask it once and then fails saying I dont have the right codec (but I have ffmpeg installed from medibuntu in the server and in this computer)
<MythbuntuGuest06> nothing is up...yet :p  Was just wondering if i need to use the 'extra' commands..or if everything can now be done in MCC
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'd try adding that line, then sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade and see if you get the medibuntu version, if you don't want to edit it by hand that line should get added if you enable the codecs via MCC
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest06, you should be able to build an image and write a boot image to a USB drive via MCC
<rhpot1991_laptop> hugolp: I get a similar password prompt when trying to stream asax recordings, never figured out what the heck its looking for there
<Aquahallic> I did enable it in the Mythbuntu Control Center and put checks in all the codecs including ffmpeg
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest06, give it a whirl and post your results in the forums for testing it
<Aquahallic> strange that it didn't populate the line in the sources.list file yet it shows in the sources application as enabled
<MythbuntuGuest06> i was hoping to pxe foxbuntu, is that not possible?
<hugolp> ok, so I guess no music with mythweb at the moment
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest06, not yet...we are still working on that
<hugolp> thanks for the help anyway
<rhpot1991_laptop> hugolp: unless you figure out what username/password its looking for, in which case let me know
<MythbuntuGuest06> ah, so i have to use the usb stick option...i thought PXE was possible already
<rhpot1991_laptop> I didn't care enough to figure it out
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest06, you can setup dhcpd with pxe and point to your server, but its not in mcc yet
<hugolp> rhpot1991_laptop:  XD I think I only put one user and password there...
<hugolp> well two. the mythweb one, and the database one, and I dont think it wants the database one
<MythbuntuGuest06> foxbuntu,i have dhcp and pxe pointing to the server  will 8.04 Alpha do the TFTP?
<hugolp> by the way, why mythweb doesnt have log out?
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest06, not yet
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest06, you will have to set that up as well
<MythbuntuGuest06> foxbuntu, if i setup tftpd-hpa to point to /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/pxelinux.cfg/default will it work?
<MythbuntuGuest06> foxbuntu: or should i do a vanilla ubuntu install and create my own diskless clients using debootstrap?
<foxbuntu> laga, ping
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest06, the image part is taken care of
<foxbuntu> when you build it with MCC it resides /opt/ltsp/<arch>
<MythbuntuGuest06> i managed to do that over VNC this am, easy!  not at home to boot the client...does the kernel not reside in /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/pxelinux.cfg/default  like on the wiki page for PXE boot?
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest06, no it does not
<foxbuntu> its a custom build process for ltsp speccifally building a mythbunut image
<foxbuntu> minus all the fat figering
<MythbuntuGuest06> ok, so if i was to setup tftp-hpa, where should i point it to?
<MythbuntuGuest06> here?? /opt/ltsp/amd64/boot
<foxbuntu> i belive so
<foxbuntu> I myself helped write some of the code but don't fully know how all the parts fit together
<foxbuntu> if you have trouble see the forums and catch laga when he is around
<MythbuntuGuest06> then it should boot ok, wonder how it will effect upgrades
<MythbuntuGuest06> read the forums, but some stuff seems out of date
<foxbuntu> you read the mythbuntu diskless testing forum?
<foxbuntu> Im not sure the last update on that
<Aquahallic> rhpot1991_laptop: that did it... I see --enable libmp3lame
<MythbuntuGuest06> last post 3 days ago..a lot happened over the period on the forum
<Aquahallic> for some reason just checking off the codec in MCC didn't populate the line in sources.list
<rhpot1991_laptop> Aquahallic: have sound in flash now?
<rhpot1991_laptop> could have gotten out of synch or something
<Aquahallic> heh... I wasn't having an issue with sound... I was looking for instructions on how to setup the flash streaming... I would have needed this anyways...:)
<Aquahallic> you're so good you fixed it before I could break it
<Aquahallic> LOL
<rhpot1991_laptop> well, all you need to do now is enable the flash video
<Aquahallic> yeah.. that's what I'm looking for instructions on...:)
<Aquahallic> a "HowTo" or something
<foxbuntu> Aquahallic, what did you enable in mcc that didn't show up in sources.list?
<Aquahallic> medibuntu sources
<rhpot1991_laptop> settings, mythweb, video playback
<rhpot1991_laptop> its a checkbox there
<Aquahallic> on mythweb??
<rhpot1991_laptop> yep, after you are logged in
<rhpot1991_laptop> the settings is the key and wrench button on top
<Aquahallic> yup...
<foxbuntu> Aquahallic, ok...can you file a bug against MCC for that on launchpad?
<Aquahallic> yup.... I'll do that
<foxbuntu> thanks
<Aquahallic> oh.. phooie.... I gotta fix my symlinks... I fixed the videos one.. now I gotta fix my coverart one
<Aquahallic> there was a setting somewhere that you path to your coverart... anyone remember where that is???
<MythbuntuGuest06> foxbuntu: i changed i few config files in the /opt... wont know if it will work until i get home, but right now dont see a reason fo rit to fail...why is it not working fom mcc? anything i should look out for?
<rhpot1991_laptop> Aquahallic: in the frontend its under setup->media->videos->general I think
<Aquahallic> foxbuntu: this was on gutsy after I took the .21 update... you still want me to file a bug?? it's not on Hardy
<foxbuntu> Aquahallic, what version of MCC si that?
<foxbuntu> .23/.24?
<Aquahallic> where I find it?
<rhpot1991_laptop> dpkg -l mythbuntu* |grep ^ii
<Aquahallic> 0.11
<foxbuntu> for control centre?
<Aquahallic> yup.. sec
<foxbuntu> wow..no don't file a bug
<rhpot1991_laptop> foxbuntu: I think it might just be from using multiple things hitting apt or something
<Aquahallic> ii  mythbuntu-control-centre   0.11-0ubuntu1~ppa1   Mythbuntu Configuration Application
<rhpot1991_laptop> somehow it might have gotten overwritten by something not MCC and the entry got lost
<Aquahallic> oh... I read something that .21 torched mythvideo
<rhpot1991_laptop> Aquahallic: you need to do a sudo apt-get install mythvideo
<rhpot1991_laptop> to get the latest version, cause mythdvd is now in mythvideo and it needs confirmation that mythdvd is ok to remove
<Aquahallic> don't you have to remove something first??
<Aquahallic> heh
<Aquahallic> k
<Aquahallic> does it automagically...:)
<Aquahallic> I remember a script that was in knoppmyth it was called mythpretty
<rhpot1991_laptop> what did it do?
<Aquahallic> went through and made symlinks to your recordings that were readable names so you could path to the dir from a share and know what they were
<Aquahallic> was pretty handy
<rhpot1991_laptop> like mythrename?
<Aquahallic> I have my recordings, videos, music, and gallery dir all shared out with nfs and samba so the kid can get them and watch his movies in winblows media player
<Aquahallic> maybe that's what it is now
<rhpot1991_laptop> mythrename renames your recordings to something readable
<rhpot1991_laptop> instead of 1001_1278123123.mpg
<Aquahallic> is that incorporated with .21 or an addon??
<Aquahallic> like a cron job
<rhpot1991_laptop> its in the contrib folder on your system
<rhpot1991_laptop> you would need to script that yourself, would work bets as a user job after recordings complete
<Aquahallic> so mythrename is already there??
<Aquahallic> I just need to set it up as a user job?
<rhpot1991_laptop> yep
<rhpot1991_laptop> /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/
<Aquahallic> nice... do I need to setup variables or does it already name it to what the guide name is??
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'm not really sure, you'd have to play with it and see
<Aquahallic> will do
<rhpot1991_laptop> you can poke at my screenshots here to see how to setup the user job: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythExport
<Aquahallic> just made it nice cause then you don't really need a frontend to watch something.. just hit mythweb fire up a recording then go find it and watch it from your favorite player...:)
<Aquahallic> hmm... can you setup a user job that runs like 20 secs after you start the recording??
<Aquahallic> so you see the symlink right after you start the recording??
<rhpot1991_laptop> well it actually renames the recording file
<rhpot1991_laptop> the last screenshot there I show where you can have it run after its done recording
<rhpot1991_laptop> also, mythweb doesn't really require renaming for recordings
<rhpot1991_laptop> it grabs all that info from the db
<Aquahallic> mythweb doesn't... but if you're looking at the files from "My Network Places" in winblows you do
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya
<Aquahallic> I'd want it to rename it like immediately
<Aquahallic> but that's prolly not gonna work...:(
<rhpot1991_laptop> that will, right after its done recording
<Aquahallic> I might have to setup that mythpretty somehow to run right after the recording starts to create a symlink with a real name then you can view the recording as it's happening from a real name
 * Aquahallic sees a "HowTo" coming down the pipe...:P
<Aquahallic> it was a REAL handy feature
<rhpot1991_laptop> do you really need to watch it as its being recorded though?
<rhpot1991_laptop> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/User_job
 * foxbuntu wonders where this "pipe" is =P
<rhpot1991_laptop> might be helpful to you
<Aquahallic> it's like watch live tv but from a different player is all
<rhpot1991_laptop> you will have to see if you can make a user job fire off on recording, I *think* they fire off when its done
<foxbuntu> Aquahallic, you just need to record more shows...then there would be no purpose in watching livetv :)
<Aquahallic> well... gotta NBA game tonight... better go get ready for work
<Aquahallic> this is true...:)
<Aquahallic> tell that to the g'friend and kids....LOL
<Aquahallic> thanx for all the help folks!
<rhpot1991_laptop> np Aquahallic
<laga> foxbuntu: pong
<grout> where the heck in setup do i enter my schedule direct account info?
<rhpot1991_laptop> data sources I think its caled
<rhpot1991_laptop> 3rd or 4th menu, after you define your card
<tuvook> mythtv-setup
<tuvook> use it, and be patient
<tuvook> read stuff
<tuvook> its all very self explanatory and very well documented
<Stemming78> I am needing some help setting up a fstab
<tgm4883_laptop> Stemming78, whats the problem?
<Stemming78> Need specification on how to create the file; Server, Share, Mountpoint...
<tgm4883_laptop> what are you trying to mount?
<Stemming78> I am wanting to mount folders on my Vista Machine; share has been enabled
<Stemming78> *from
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> so you want to mount a cifs drive
<tgm4883_laptop> (samba)
<Stemming78> yah
<Stemming78> Using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Stemming78> Unsure what needs to happen; I am a total NOOB
<tgm4883_laptop> ah ok
<tgm4883_laptop> where on your computer do you want to mount it?
<Stemming78> Doesnt really matter...  Mounting my VIDEO and MUSIC directory so I dont have to use drive space on my Backend
<Stemming78> *from the Vista machine of course
<Stemming78> I will modify the Frontend setup to reflect the mount location; think this will work?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, sounds fine
<tgm4883_laptop> can you mount it from the command line?
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo mount -t cifs //netbiosname/sharename /media/sharename -o username=winusername,password=winpassword,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<Stemming78> will try; sec
<Stemming78> Do I change "netbiosname to IP address of Vistabox?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<Shred00> hrm. i'm confused.  will an 0.21-fixes not be maintained for gutsy (at least) until hardy is released?
<Shred00> it seems so, but i don't understand why
<tgm4883_laptop> .21-fixes will not be in gutsy
<Shred00> tgm4883_laptop: indeed, that was my interpretation.  but why not?
<Stemming78> tgm4883_laptop: media/sharename    example?
<Stemming78> Or will this be the mount point
<tgm4883_laptop> Shred00, AFAIK, .21-fixes is a lot of work to keep up for more than one release.  (ie, there is some stuff in hardy and .21 that ties it together that is hard to implement in gutsy).  I'm not totally sure thats the case, but I will make sure when the maintainer comes online
<Shred00> hrm.  istm that if you can make an initial 0.21 work on gutsy, simply updating from 0.21-fixes and rebuilding is the easy part
<tgm4883_laptop> Stemming78, that would be where on your machine that you want it mounted.  IE, a good place for your videos dir to be mounted is /var/lib/mythtv/videos/
<Shred00> i'm just imagining the scenario, that 0.21 goes into gutsy backports and before hardy goes GA some showstopper bug is found in 0.21.  what happens then to those of us on gutsy?
<tgm4883_laptop> Shred00, like i said, i'm not really sure the issue.  I thought I had heard that (what I posted) was the reason.  I would be happy to verify the reason as to why though
<tgm4883_laptop> Shred00, well  you have to realize that hardy != .21
<Stemming78> tgm4883_laptop: mount error 20 = Not a directory
<Shred00> tgm4883_laptop: i don't understand your "0.21 != hardy"
<tgm4883_laptop> I'm not exactly sure why you think there would be some showstopper bug found in hardy .21?
<tgm4883_laptop> Stemming78, show me the command you tried to use
<Shred00> tgm4883_laptop: no, not a bug in hardy a bug in myth 0.21
<Shred00> tgm4883_laptop: if gutsy-backports (or mythbuntu or whatever else) does not track 0.21 for gutsy and i ugrade my gutsy installation to 0.21 and then a bug is found in 0.21, i'm screwed until hardy is released and can track 0.21-fixes again.
<tgm4883_laptop> Shred00, I believe that any showstopping bugs would be fixed and that would be backported itself.  However, there would have to be made a case and exemption for that to be backported
<Stemming78> tgm4883_laptop: nm...  was using the Music directory... Not the Movies Directory....  Not getting an error now...  How do I check if it is mounted
<tgm4883_laptop> However, that would only be the case for showstopping bugs
<tgm4883_laptop> Stemming78, cd /path/to/mounted/dir
<tgm4883_laptop> ls
<tgm4883_laptop> it should show what is on your windows drive
<Shred00> tgm4883_laptop: yeah, the sad reality is though, that backports seem to take ages to get accepted and published.  with an 0.21-fixes weekly build (like we have for 0.20-fixes and gutsy currently) I'm only hosed for a week at most
<Stemming78> bash: cd: /path/to/mounted/dir: No such file or directory
<tgm4883_laptop> ....
<tgm4883_laptop> Stemming78, can you post the command you used to mount the drive?
<Stemming78> sure
<Stemming78> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.100/Movies /var/lib/mythtv/videos -o username=corey,password=,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, try this
<tgm4883_laptop> ls /var/lib/mythtv/videos/
<Stemming78> *dont have a password set
<Stemming78> *on the vista machine
<Stemming78> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.100/Movies ls /var/lib/mythtv/videos -o username=corey,password=,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<Stemming78> correct
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> wait
<tgm4883_laptop> do this command at the command line
<tgm4883_laptop> ls /var/lib/mythtv/videos/
<lime4x4> is it possible to have 2 folders for video?
<weiser> When I play DVD on my system, I have a blue line at the bottom og at the rigth side, anybody know how to remove them?
<hmmm32> hello
<tgm4883_laptop> !ask | hmmm32
<ubotu> hmmm32: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hmmm32> !ask
<hmmm32> huh
<tgm4883_laptop> hmmm32, ask your questiono
<hmmm32> oh
<hmmm32> I'm trying to get the channel list from schedules direct
<Stemming78> shows a list of movies....  maybe a prob here however... I loaded these movies on the machine already.  Trying to delete them now and get "permission denied
<hmmm32> when i do the fetch channels in mythbuntu
<hmmm32> nothing hapens
<Stemming78> Either it mounted, or it is files I already have on the drive
<tgm4883_laptop> hmmm32, did you set it up in mythtv-setup
<hmmm32> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> hmmm32, did you run mythfilldatabase?
<hmmm32> ya
<hmmm32> im updating the mythbox right now
<tgm4883_laptop> Stemming78, are there movies on there that were not on the drive before?
<tgm4883_laptop> hmmm32, any error messages?
<hmmm32> hopfully no
<tgm4883_laptop> lime4x4, you can, but you need to mount one of the folders inside another
<hmmm32> when i click the fetch button nothing happens
<Stemming78> Im not sure... any reason for them to be "locked"?
<hmmm32> i doesn't look like it's trying to do anything
<tgm4883_laptop> Stemming78, well you most likely do not have write permission
<Stemming78> real stupid I didnt delete them first...
<hmmm32> im thinking there's a setting somewhere thats wrong
<hmmm32> i dunno
<hmmm32> oh btw
<hmmm32> this is my first mythtv setup
<tgm4883_laptop> hmmm32, how did you start mythtv-setup?
<Stemming78> It is mounting...  Just set it to music directory and all movies are showing doing a "dir" command on directory path
<hmmm32> somewhere in the setting there was one called mythbuntu
<Stemming78> *mounted movies to Music directory
<hmmm32> then clicked the setup option
<hmmm32> under myth tv control panel
<Stemming78> hmmm32: did you run MythTV Backend Setup and "fetch channels" after inputting your http://www.schedulesdirect.org/ account information
<hmmm32> yes
<hmmm32> that worked
<hmmm32> the lineup was found
<hmmm32> but when i try to get the channel info off the lineup
<hmmm32> it doesn't do anything
<tgm4883_laptop> Stemming78, sounds good, now we just need to stick it in fstab
<Stemming78> So it shows the account name you setup at schedules direct underneith the username/password after performing "fetch"
<Stemming78> tgm4883_laptop:
<hmmm32> im confused
<lime4x4> well it's actually a whole hard drive so instead i've having the drive mount in /media just have the drive mount in the default video folder?
<hmmm32> i shows the lineup name
<hmmm32> after i tell it to fetch that
<tgm4883_laptop> lime4x4, probably easiest to setup a sym link to the video folder
<lime4x4> ok
<Stemming78> tgm4883_laptop:  lets do it together than...  I am REAL BAD with this portion.
<tgm4883_laptop> Stemming78, you will need to edit the /etc/fstab file and add a line like this for both mounts
<tgm4883_laptop> /netbiosname/sharename    /media/sharename        cifs    credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<tgm4883_laptop> ^^ note, that is all one line
<tgm4883_laptop> hmmm32, what type of card?
<tgm4883_laptop> hmmm32, tuner card that is
<hmmm32> air2pc
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> have you tried scanning for channels?
<hmmm32> does the 64 bit version of mythbuntu have a lot of bugs
<hmmm32> no
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<hmmm32> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> try scanning for it
 * tgm4883_laptop runs 64-bit version
 * foxbuntu also runs 64
<hmmm32> ok
<hmmm32> after i finishes updating
<tgm4883_laptop> in order for us to stop the myth that 64-bit isn't as good as 32-bit, we have actually added bugs to the 64-bit version so they will have an equal amount with the 32-bit version
<Stemming78> tgm4883_laptop:  so forgo the document https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and enter the command line you inputted...  Each boot will auto mount the drive; gstab is a init.d file?
<tgm4883_laptop> gstab?
<Stemming78> *fstab
<tgm4883_laptop> /etc/fstab is what mounts all your drives during boot
<tgm4883_laptop> well, it's where the info is stored
<Stemming78> sweet... .  HOW EASY was that.
<hmmm32> lol
<Stemming78> which directory has the posters?
<Stemming78> *for movies?
<tgm4883_laptop> /home/username/.mythtv/mythvideo/ or something like that
<Stemming78> thank you....  Here is the first mount point:  #MUSIC
<Stemming78> /192.168.1.100/Music /var/lib/mythtv/music cifs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<Stemming78> verify?
<tgm4883_laptop> appears to be ok
<Stemming78> tgm4883_laptop: currently deleting the videos of the Myth drive....  Will try after deletion is complete.
<Stemming78> Is there a trick to getting the Snapstream remote to function properly
<Stemming78> ....  I used the .lircrc and Lircd.conf (Fedora 7) taken from;  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Snapstream_Firefly...  Changed the name on /etc/hardwre.conf to "Snapstream" so it matches Lircd.conf
<Stemming78> Currently some of the buttons work, but many are not...  Including the buttons I setup in Mythfrontend with jump points.
<tgm4883_laptop> do they work in irw?
<Stemming78> Yah, will get output for EACH button with correct name... example:  0000001455800000 00 FIREFLY Snapstream
<Stemming78> That is the MAIN button that should put me to the Main Menu (jump point)
<tgm4883_laptop> but IRW doesn't say that it is the MAIN button?
<tgm4883_laptop> what do buttons that work say when pressed?
<Stemming78> Button that works:  00000014749f0000 00 RIGHT Snapstream
<tgm4883_laptop> and button that doesn't work?
<Stemming78> Another button that doesnt:  00000014f5200000 00 EXIT Snapstream
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> can you pastebin your .lircrc file?
<Stemming78> never done this
<Stemming78> sorry
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin | Stemming78
<ubotu> Stemming78: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tgm4883_laptop> open up your .lircrc file in gedit, and copy and paste it into a pastebin, then post the link here
<Stemming78> Syntax?
<tgm4883_laptop> gedit ~/.lircrc
<Stemming78> Yah, I got that, what would you like for me to save it as at Pastebin:  several options
<tgm4883_laptop> oh, none
<foxbuntu> Text only Stemming78
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, you going to be around for awhile?
<foxbuntu> prob
<foxbuntu> playing CoD4 though
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, cause I have a final in 16 minutes that i will have to sign off for
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, wii?
<foxbuntu> PS3
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> i never guess right
<foxbuntu> lol
<Stemming78> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60229/
<Stemming78> Here is the problem.... It was working on the "original" lircrc file...  I had updated the ~mythtv and not MY lircrc file...  After updating it with the file pasted, nothing works...  Must be my lircrc file that is not working
<tgm4883_laptop> and the exit button doesn't go back in the menus?
<Stemming78> Nothing works now as I used MY .lircrc file which was taken off the wiki.  Before, it was using Snapstream X10 (auto created at setup).
<Stemming78> *updated the lircrc as I noticed it was NOT the correct file ---> aftwards it doesnt work... Am I making sence here?
<tgm4883_laptop> did you restart the frontend?
<tgm4883_laptop> after changing the file?
<Stemming78> yah...  /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<Stemming78> and rebooted...
<tgm4883_laptop> interestign
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, any ideas
<Stemming78> I know... strange....   Again, using the http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60229/
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, use MCC to configure the remote
<Stemming78> Thats what I did, but it is for the Snapstream X10....  I have the Firefly...
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, the firefly is in there some where too
<Stemming78> It was somewhat working when I changed the LIRCD.conf and HARDWARE.conf to reflect Snapstream Firefly but used the lircrc from "autoconfig
<foxbuntu> hmm
<Stemming78> After replacing the "autoconfigured" file with the (Fed 7) found at http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Snapstream_Firefly it isnt working
<Stemming78> IRW shows output....  problem HAS to be in the lircrc.
<Stemming78> I was not able to locate the firefly in MCC
<Stemming78> checking again
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, do this..use irrrecord to create a new lircd.conf and then run mythbuntu-lircrc-generator
<Stemming78> what if I just ran the mythbuntu-lircrc-generator
<Stemming78> had this lircd.conf working great on Mythdora; before I switched
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, that would work as well
<Stemming78> This is weird... it is now working again, but same buttons which did not work prior, arent again....  OK, EXIT, ENT and defined jump points...
<Stemming78> new lircrc file
<Stemming78> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60233/
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, not all buttons will map
<foxbuntu> m-l-g will map the basics
<foxbuntu> because the name space for the buttons is so strange in lirc right now we just cant
<foxbuntu> but I am working on a soultion to that very issue and hope to have it ready for 8.10
<Stemming78> So, I suppose I will need to mod this file to reflect the orig file I had - that should work.... Or just wait until 8.10
<foxbuntu> lol...either way yea
<foxbuntu> you should have all the basics, play pause, skip ectr
<Stemming78> Ahh, great!  either way, a fix!
<foxbuntu> -r
<Stemming78> tgm4883 signed off?
<grout> when i hit 'watch tv'  the screen just goes black
<grout> anyone have ideas?
<MUS4SHIII> anyone have any experience with mythtvfs?
<MUS4SHIII> Sorry, I'm decent user, but not much for support yet.
<Stemming78> Is there any reason for "loading..." to appear and stay static when in Video Manager?  Permits me from entering Title or manually grabbing IMDB
<MUS4SHIII> do you know if your backend is working properly? also, do you know if your frontend is connecting to the backend?
<Stemming78> grout: You should look in your front and backend logs to see what errors are ocurring.  They should be located in:
<Stemming78> /var/log/mythtv
<grout> 2008-03-19 19:06:10.348 TV Error: StartRecorder() -- timed out waiting for recorder to start
<grout> 2008-03-19 19:06:10.348 TV Error: LiveTV not successfully started
<grout> 2008-03-19 19:06:10.391 TV: Deleting TV Chain in destructor
<grout> 2008-03-19 19:06:10.392 DPMS Reactivated.
<grout> why wouldnt the recorder start?
<Stemming78> grout: check Information Center/System Status/Tuner Status
<grout> Ok
<grout> tuner status is not recording
<Stemming78> Are you up to date on updates?
<grout> yes
<Stemming78> make any changes?
<grout> no its never worked
<grout> i just set this box up
<Stemming78> Video card?
<Stemming78> Tuner Card?
<grout> nvidia geforce 5900
<grout> hauppage pvr-150
<Stemming78> Backend Setup option 5l; could you scan for channels
<hmmm32> when i do the channel scan should it have at least some noise on each channel?
<MUS4SHIII> anyone have any experience with mythtvfs?
<Stemming78> sorry MUS4SHIII, nope
<Stemming78> Seems like a setup issue ATM
<Stemming78> hardware is all good?  cabling and such...
<MUS4SHIII> :( It works great, but I can't get it to mount at bootup in the fstab. It works with "sudo mount -a" but not at startup.
<Stemming78> I am in the process of setting mine up as we speak MUS4SHIII so I would be of NO help!
<MUS4SHIII> It was really easy to set up for me, but it just won't mount automatically in the fstab. I'm thinking of putting the bash command in rc.local to mount it that way as a workaround, but that just seems sloppy to me.
<hmmm32> when i scan it keeps saying timout
<hmmm32> will the channels found say something else
<Stemming78> grout: Check your cabling...  Then I would walk through the Backend Setup again then mythfilldatabase
<hmmm32> or is it finding no channels
<Stemming78> hmmm32: you dont need to do a channel scan (option 5)
<hmmm32> what is that?
<Stemming78> Backend Setup
<Stemming78> option 5
<hmmm32> huh?
<Stemming78> You did run MythBackend Setup?
<hmmm32> yes
<hmmm32> just skip channel scan
<hmmm32> and goto 5
<Stemming78> What is your tuner card
<Stemming78> hmmm32: what type of tuner card is installed in the machine
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-20
<Stemming78> Trying to mount MUSIC and POSTER from my Vista machine....  Getting error:  mount error 20 = Not a directory
<MUS4SHIII> can anyone help me with mythtvfs fstab config?
<Stemming78> MUS4SHIII:  this may be of help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<MUS4SHIII> thanks, I'll read through this.
<weiser> hmm, anyone got Mythstream to work in the new .21 version?
<rhpot1991> weiser: not backported, its in the process
<weiser> cool, is the a place where I can see what the backport team working on?
<Stemming78> Trying to setup my share from Vista machine still rhpot1991...  Can you assist
<Stemming78> Need assitance with FSTAB:  mounting 3 folders from my Vista Machine
<rhpot1991> weiser: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gutsy-backports/+bug/202988
<rhpot1991> Stemming78: I don't have Vista, but you can ask and we will see if me or anyone knows
<Stemming78> I can mount my Video directory using sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.100/Movies /var/lib/mythtv/videos -o username=corey,password=,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<Stemming78> Editing FSTAB with: /192.168.1.100/Movies    /var/lib/mythtv/videos        cifs    credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<Stemming78> At boot, it will FAIL
<rhpot1991> do a sudo mount /var/lib/mythtv/videos, with that in your fstab
<rhpot1991> see if it gives a failure message
<rhpot1991> also why the heck are you using /root?
<rhpot1991> you are missing a / at the very front of that line too, should be //servername/sharename
<Stemming78> That might be the prob...  Tried to bi-pass the smbcred and reboot... hung abain
<Stemming78> Would this put cred at root:  sudo chown root .smbcredentials
<rhpot1991> no, chown changes the owner
<rhpot1991> ideally you prob want that in your home directory
<Stemming78> I have it at ~/corey
<rhpot1991> if your user name is corey then ~ should point at /home/corey/
<rhpot1991> so that would be in /home/corey/corey
<Stemming78> location:  home/corey/,smbcredentials
<Stemming78> So, should read:
<Stemming78> //192.168.1.100/Movies    /var/lib/mythtv/videos        cifs    credentials=/home/corey/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<rhpot1991> not sure about "iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777" but the rest looks ok
<rhpot1991> try to sudo mount /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<rhpot1991> and see what happens
<Stemming78> All the movies are in Video Manager
<Stemming78> reboot?
<rhpot1991> no need
<rhpot1991> unless you want to check it
<rhpot1991> this isn't windows :P
<Stemming78> what command can I use to use the fstab file
<rhpot1991> that happens automagically on boot
<rhpot1991> you can force something to mount like I said above
<Stemming78> so I do need to reboot the box to verify mounting instructions will work...  :P
<Stemming78> ahh, had a good laugh there.
<rhpot1991> if it mounts with mount then it should mount when booting
<rhpot1991> but feel free to test if you want
<abarbaccia> hello all - can i ask a question about mythbuntu hardy alpha 4?
<Stemming78> Yah, I knew it would mount... just had command setup wrong;  missing / probably was NOT good.
<abarbaccia> anybody using a serial blaster with it successfully?
<rhpot1991> that and the wrong path to the credentials file would make it fail
<Stemming78> Yah, your right..
<Stemming78> Help with this one... Get error 20 when trying to mount the MUSIC and POSTER locations
<Aquahallic> superm1: you around??
<Stemming78> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.100/Music /var/lib/mythtv/music -o username=corey,password=,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=077
<Stemming78> mount error 20 = not a directory
<rhpot1991> sounds like your /var/lib/mythtv/music doesn't exist
<abarbaccia> ehh, nevermind guys - looks like it was just positioning it on the box correctly
<Stemming78> That is the default location;  verified General Settings and it has this address
<rhpot1991> Stemming78: yes, but verify its actually there, I bet you its not
<Aquahallic> Stemming78: try going to the dir from the cli
<Stemming78> I open the player, after cli?
<Stemming78> *cli?
<Aquahallic> Command Line Interface
<rhpot1991> accessories>termainal
<rhpot1991> then cd /var/lib/mythtv
<rhpot1991> and ls to see whats there
<Aquahallic> even if you see music there.. make sure it's not a link...:)
<Stemming78> Its there and contains 1 track I just cp'ed to it
<Aquahallic> you sure it's not a link?
<Stemming78> cd /var/lib/mythtv/music
<Stemming78> that would be the file structure correct?
<Aquahallic> yup
<Aquahallic> do that then look to make sure it doesn't link you to somewhere else
<rhpot1991> cd /var/lib/mythtv
<krznpsk> hi, i'm booting the mythtv 7.10 iso for the 1st time and the screen goes blank and stays that way before i get to any kind of GUI.  is this normal?
<rhpot1991> ls -la
<Stemming78> I did...  cd /var/lib/mythtv/music    -> contains 1 track in folder
<krznpsk> mythbuntu 7.10, that is
<rhpot1991> a link will show -> pointing at where the link goes
<rhpot1991> it shouldn't be a link
<Stemming78> NO, just visually telling you what is in the folder
<Stemming78> hold a sec... rebooted to check the MNT sititation
<Aquahallic> You can't mount to a dir that's not empty I don't think
<Stemming78> CRAP: videos STILL wont mount.
<Stemming78> I was thinking that so I cped a music file into it.
<Stemming78> *after the fact
<Aquahallic> rm it then try to mount it
<rhpot1991> check the permissions too, make sure it matches your video directory
<Stemming78> check permissions cmd please?  still in learning phase....
<krznpsk> pretty messed up that it won't boot since i am already running ubuntu on the same box
<Aquahallic> ls -al will show you
<krznpsk> is there an option to run the mythbuntu installer from a running ubuntu install?
<Stemming78> videos is showing drwxrwxrwx     1     root    root
<Stemming78> music, pictures, recordings...
<Stemming78> drwxrwsr-x     2      mythtv    mythtv
<rhpot1991> thats right, thats because you have a cifs share on videos
<Aquahallic> rhpot1991:  what's the s??
<Aquahallic> that a typo??
<rhpot1991> paste your line agian
<rhpot1991> no, its a sticky bit
<Aquahallic> ahh
<Stemming78> No, s for music and recordings...   pictures shows x
<Aquahallic> what user he logged in as??
<Stemming78> *same charactor location
<Aquahallic> Stemming78:  you logged in as mythtv??
<Stemming78> Logged in under user account
<rhpot1991> Aquahallic: shouldn't matter, since root mounts
<rhpot1991> Stemming78: paste your line again
<Aquahallic> true true
<Stemming78> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60244/
<Stemming78> VIDEO mounted at boot...  hurray for me!!!
<Stemming78> actually, cudos to you guys!
<rhpot1991> Stemming78: modify that and put the line you are trying to mount the music with
<Stemming78> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.100/Music /var/lib/mythtv/music -o username=corey,password=,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=077
<Stemming78> that?
<rhpot1991> ya
<rhpot1991> you are missing a 7 on the end
<rhpot1991> try just copying your other line in fstab, and plug in the music directory and shares instead
<rhpot1991> then use sudo mount /var/lib/mythtv/music to test it
<Stemming78> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60245/
<Stemming78> that would be a typo.
<Stemming78> Im not followign you with that:   try just copying your other line in fstab, and plug in the music directory and shares instead
<Stemming78> Thats essentually what I have done...  Will try again as the // and creds  are correct now.
<rhpot1991> do it in your fstab though
<rhpot1991> since that works
<rhpot1991> make a copy of that line and swap out the video stuff for music stuff
<Stemming78> yah, but videos will mount with that command.
<rhpot1991> as they are esentially the same, just different locations
<Stemming78> corey@MythFrontend:/tmp$ sudo cp fstab /etc/fstab
<Stemming78> corey@MythFrontend:/tmp$ sudo mount /var/lib/mythtv/music
<Stemming78> [mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<Stemming78> mount error 20 = Not a directory
<Stemming78> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
<Stemming78> corey@MythFrontend:/tmp$
<Stemming78> That would be a "no go"
<Stemming78> gonna try to create another directory, change path in Frontend, and mount...
<Stemming78> MP3 work for a dir name?
<tgm4883> Stemming78, you need it to be /var/lib/mythtv/music/
<tgm4883> not
<tgm4883> /var/lib/mythtv/music
<rhpot1991> when I said copy, I meant the last line, not the whole file
<rhpot1991> just make a copy of your videos line, and put it below that and make it your music line
<rhpot1991> each line there mounts a drive
<Stemming78> ok, going to post my fstab....  give me a sec
<Stemming78> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60246/
<Stemming78> Videos mounts, have not tried after adding "/" at end of music
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: I don't think it matters if you end with a / or not, I don't for my nfs shares
<Stemming78> Having the same problem with POSTERS
<tgm4883> hmm, perhaps it's only with symbolic links
<rhpot1991> Stemming78: same error?
<tgm4883> whats the error
<rhpot1991> have you verified that the shares exist under those exact names, and that the user in your credentials file has access to them?
<Stemming78> Mount error 20 - Not a directory
<Stemming78> yes and no... Credentials should work as Videos directory is pulling information.
<Stemming78> 3 shared directorys on the Vista box:  MUSIC, POSTERS, MOVIES
<rhpot1991> not sure if vista shares are case sensitive or not, worth checking
<rhpot1991> "Make sure that the user has permission to both access the share and the folder within Windows (Sharing and Security tabs)."
<rhpot1991> from the interweb
<Stemming78> think I got it guys
<abarbaccia> anybody else getting segfaults from lirc
<Stemming78> Was checking the "sharing" when you where asking me to...  but, had to set it to "everyone"... Was set to "corey" which is the account I am logging in at...  wierd
<Stemming78> THANK YOU!
<Stemming78> *Movies were set to everyone!
<Stemming78> Sorry for that...  my error...
<Stemming78> As you may have guessed, finalizing my setup ATM...  Is there a way to fix VIDEO MANAGER so it will finish a load....   When I enter it, LOADING....   stays on page (static) so it prevents me from editing a movie title and using the MANUAL IMDB
<MUS4SHIII> anyone know how to get "switch_audio" to work in mplayer?
<Stemming78> This is strange:  MUSIC mounts and shows music in directory...   Trying to access them in MythMusic; only seeing the 1 track I had copied into the directory prior to getting it mounted.  Anything needing to be done to "bring them in" like Video Manager would do.
<MUS4SHIII> No mplayer gurus in here eh?
<abarbaccia> i'm really having trouble with the serial blaster in mythbuntu - anybody have any luck with it (8.04 beta)
<abarbaccia> or alpha for that matter
 * JThundley scrolls up
<JThundley> http://lists.mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/mplayer-users/2006-December/064661.html says to get the svn version
<asmythe> I have two tuners and one sound card and both of my cards are tv wonder pro how do I make it work
<Stemming78> asmtythe: try this http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/ATI_TV-Wonder
<Stemming78> asmythe: The ATI All-in-Wonder cards (which are not the same as the ATI TV Wonder, TV Wonder VE or
<Stemming78> TV Wonder Pro) will not work as a MythTV capture device because the GATOS http://gatos.
<Stemming78> sourceforge.net drivers that are available provide only a limited subset of the V4L API. The TV
<Stemming78> Wonder series of cards are supported by the Bt8x8 Video4Linux driver.
<Stemming78> Seems someone has worked a way arround this using Dapper which I know nothing about...  May need to do some hunting
<MythbuntuGuest28> im getting a database setup error with mythweb, any ideas?
<kmyth> hi... i just updated my system w/ apt-get and i cant get mythvideo to install
<kmyth> the package is kept back
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest28: verify the password in /var/www/mythweb/mythweb.conf has the right password
<rhpot1991> kmyth: sudo apt-get install mythvideo
<kmyth> heh
<kmyth> i was about to do that
<kmyth> thanks
<rhpot1991> np
<kmyth> so whats new in .21 ?
<rhpot1991> lots
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Release_Notes_-_0.21
<MythbuntuGuest28> do you mean mythweb.apache.conf? and it should match the settings in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest28: ya
<MythbuntuGuest28> ok the password was wrong, i changed it, but still doesnt work, is a restart required for the settings to take effect?
<rhpot1991> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<MythbuntuGuest28> still the same error
<rhpot1991> try:
<rhpot1991> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<rhpot1991> then restart
<MythbuntuGuest28> ok
<MythbuntuGuest28> hmm, still doesnt work, any more ideas?
<rhpot1991> verify that password is correct
<rhpot1991> can try rebooting I guess
<MythbuntuGuest28> i did try rebooting, ill double check the password again, but im pretty sure its right now
<MythbuntuGuest28> yeah the password is set right now
<MythbuntuGuest28> but still doesnt work after a reboot
<Gibson82> Good evening all.
<Gibson82> Can anyone direct me to some resources on adding files from a windows network share to the frontend?
<MythbuntuGuest28> samba?
<MythbuntuGuest28> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/Server/WhatNext/Samba
<Gibson82> Sorry, should have specified more info. I've got Samba running, have the shares mapped/mount to the desktop. I can see them fine...just don't know where to go in the front end to add it to the library and such
<MythbuntuGuest28> pictures? music? what are you sharing?
<MythbuntuGuest28> should be in the settings section for whichever plugin your using for the type of file it is
<Gibson82> music, video
<Gibson82> I can't seem to add a directory
<Gibson82> Couldn't find an option to browse to it.
<MythbuntuGuest28> just type in the mount point of the share
<MythbuntuGuest28> for example /home/dennis/windowsShare/music
<MythbuntuGuest28> i think
<MythbuntuGuest28> of course it would depend on where you have the shares mounted
<tgm4883_laptop> Gibson82, try this
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo mount -t cifs //netbiosname/sharename /media/sharename -o guest,iocharset=utf8
<rhpot1991> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently?highlight=(share)|(windows)
<rhpot1991> check that out Gibson82
<Gibson82> k
<MythbuntuGuest28> still having trouble with mythweb and a database setup error, i got the /var/www/mythweb/mythweb.conf.apache password set right now but still not able to open in the browser
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest28: same error or something different?
<MythbuntuGuest28> same error
<MythbuntuGuest28> http://pastebin.com/m7125fbe7 here is the error
<rhpot1991> pastebin your mythweb.apache.conf (make sure you strike out your password)
<MythbuntuGuest28> ok
<Gibson82> ok, sorry about the delay-the shares are perm mounted as far as I can tell. I rebooted earlier and they popped back up on the desktop, so I would say they are there to stay. Basically what I'm looking for is where in the front end menu do you add these? I've looked around and haven't found a place. Plus, there are multiple shares I need to add.
<MythbuntuGuest28> http://pastebin.com/m2d40d919
<rhpot1991> Gibson82: is 192.168.0.2 a backend accessible to other boxes?
<MythbuntuGuest28> yes
<rhpot1991> sorry not gibson there
<rhpot1991> so other backends/frontends are verified to connect to it with that same password?
<MythbuntuGuest28> ive only actually tried with mythtv player on a windows machine and it didnt need a password
<MythbuntuGuest28> havent set up another frontend yet
<rhpot1991> well, does mythweb live on the same box as your backend?
<MythbuntuGuest28> yes
<tritium> MythbuntuGuest28: I think mythweb (or something in mythtv that takes schedules direct data) is broken right now
<rhpot1991> try changing that to 127.0.0.1 and see what happens, remember the old one though incase you need to change back
<rhpot1991> you can just copy the line and put a # in front of the old one
<MythbuntuGuest28> ok
<tritium> mythweb channel listings are broken for me, after the recent upgrade to 0.1
<tritium> 0.21*
<tritium> Only a small subset of the local HD channels, though.
<tritium> And I verified that the raw XML file from SD is good.
<rhpot1991> tritium: did you verify that db info exists?
<rhpot1991> might want to check out the fill database commands for regrabbing the channels
<tritium> rhpot1991: I don't know how, but it's only about 4 channels, out of several, that show NO DATA
<tritium> The other HD channels do have data.  It's quite bizarre, and a local friend is having the same issue.
<rhpot1991> sounds like your listings have no data
<tritium> The raw XML checked out.  I submitted a service request to SD, and I followed the procedures to check it.
<tritium> (It also checks out on Couch Potato on the Mac)
<tritium> rhpot1991: I'm not too concerned at the moment.  I plan to wipe and reinstall when 8.04 comes out
<MythbuntuGuest28> i changed that and restarted apache2 and noticed something
<tritium> rhpot1991: thanks for your help, though :)
<MythbuntuGuest28> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<MythbuntuGuest28> should i use that instead of 127.0.0.1?
<rhpot1991> tritium: np, if you get bored you can look at the mythfilldatabase command, there is an option to refresh the current days data
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest28: nope
<rhpot1991> did 127.0.0.1 help at all?
<tritium> rhpot1991: ah, thanks.  I'll check it out.
<MythbuntuGuest28> nope still the same error
<MythbuntuGuest28> ive been reading http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-592340.html
<MythbuntuGuest28> would uninstall/purging mythweb and apache and reinstalling be a good idea?
<rhpot1991> shouldn't need to, and if you do I'd only do mythweb
<rhpot1991> theoretically you would be starting from scratch
<rhpot1991> what version of mythbuntu are you running?
<MythbuntuGuest28> one of the recent 8.4 betas
<MythbuntuGuest28> im not sure exactly when i got it, a couple of weeks ago
<rhpot1991> you sure its up to date and all?
<rhpot1991> I had to go and fix my password, but it just worked after that
<MythbuntuGuest28> yep, it took a coupld of days to get all the updates, but its all  up now
<rhpot1991> the digest doesn't get turned on in the current mythweb either, so if you want password protection you need to uncomment those lines
<rhpot1991> let me check the bugs to see if any of the password stuff was in there
<MythbuntuGuest28> im not really conserned about protection, its an internal network
<MythbuntuGuest28> and port forwarding is screwed up on my router so i cant get in even when i want to
<MythbuntuGuest28> exactly what commands should i use for purging apache? the guy only listed the command for purging mythweb
<rhpot1991> dpkg --purge <package>
<rhpot1991> you might be safer using something like synaptec and its "complete removal"
<rhpot1991> which does the same
<rhpot1991> just incase it tries to pull a bunch of other stuff with it
<MythbuntuGuest28> ok
<MythbuntuGuest28> would mcc be the best way to reinstall mythweb after purging it and apache?
<MythbuntuGuest28> it should get me everything i need right?
<MythbuntuGuest28> ok i reinstalled it with mcc and now i get an index of /mythweb
<MythbuntuGuest28> what do i need to do to actually get it going?
<Rigolo> good morning
<cann> hey
<cann> so i upgraded to 7.10 and 0.21 and i cant get my  Hauppauge Nova-S-Plus DVB-S to tune , anyone else have these problems ? i tried the latest 4vl drivers, i removed the DiSEqc switch and only using 1 LNB. still the same problem. when i hook the dish up to a regular sat box i can scan but no luck in my mythbox.
<Aquahallic> Mornin'
<Aquahallic> If you don't set a password for mythweb what user is it using when you're trying to access videos using flash streaming??
<Aquahallic> is it using whatever user is logged into mythbuntu on the backend??
<joan_> does anybody know where #mythtv channel is?
<croppa> #mythtv-users
<joan_> croppa: is a development question (Qt, I'm making a plugin)
<croppa> OK
<MythbuntuGuest28> mythweb isnt working for me, it gives me the Index of /mythweb instead of loading the page, if i click on mythweb.php it asks if i want to save the file
<camelreef> good afternoon from Scotland
<camelreef> rhpot1991, are you there?
<camelreef> I would need assistance with mythexport and aac in Hardy
<MythbuntuGuest28> morning from alaska, rhpod1991 was helping me about 8.5 hours ago, looks like that was the last time he said anything
<camelreef> heh, he is probably sleeping, then
<camelreef> thanks
<MythbuntuGuest28> mythweb isnt working for me, it gives me the Index of /mythweb instead of loading the page, if i click on mythweb.php it asks if i want to save the file
<camelreef> your apache config is bad
<camelreef> you may want to remove/reinstall the mythweb package
<camelreef> you may not have php installed either
<MythbuntuGuest28> i did that last night, purged mythweb and apache, then reinstalled mythweb through mcc
<camelreef> gutsy? Hardy?
<MythbuntuGuest28> hardy
<camelreef> I have noticed inconsistencies with yesterday's update of mythweb, on the apache config
<MythbuntuGuest28> i changed the password in mythweb.conf.apache to match mysql.txt
<camelreef> you may want to open a bug
<camelreef> you problem is not that password, reaching that moment would be good
<MythbuntuGuest28> ive had the problem for a few days, first it was giving me a database not configured error, but the reinstal of mythweb and apache last night changed that so now i get the index
<camelreef> you are getting the index becaus apache doesn't know about php5
<MythbuntuGuest28> so its an apache configuration problem?
<camelreef> so far, yes
<camelreef> do you have libapache2-mod-php5 installed ?
<MythbuntuGuest28> yes
<camelreef> normally the dependencies should bring all that together
<camelreef> you apache config is screwed up, that is for sure
<camelreef> why and where, I don;t know
<camelreef> but is is not ealthy
<camelreef> healthy
<hmmm32> howdy
<hmmm32> does anyone have any expierance with the air2pc 1st gen cards
<hmmm32> cause i got one and it doesn't get great signal
<hmmm32> any advice
<hmmm32> anyone here
<MythbuntuGuest28> i was just talking to the ##php guys and they helped me get that part working, the php mods werent in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled so i coppied them from mods-avaliable
<MythbuntuGuest28> now i get the database setup error again
<MythbuntuGuest28> so they sent me back here to figure that out
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest28, do you run anything on apache2 other than mythweb from that machine?
<MythbuntuGuest28> the error says make sure that mod_env is enabled in httpd.conf but /etc/apache2/httpd.conf is empty, is this the problem?
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest28, no...in Ubuntu/Debian thats different anyhow
<MythbuntuGuest28> ok, how can i troubleshoot this problem?
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest28, easier to reload apache 2 and mythweb
<foxbuntu> your apache config is screwed up somewhere because mod_env should be enabled by default
<foxbuntu> its part of the php5 hook to apache 2
<MythbuntuGuest28> ok last night i purged apache and mythweb and reinstalled them with mcc
<MythbuntuGuest28> then i got the /mythweb index
<foxbuntu> k
<foxbuntu> then its prob the php.ini
<MythbuntuGuest28> so i coppied the php mods from avaliable to enabled
<MythbuntuGuest28> now i get the database setup error
<foxbuntu> so wait a min? you changed all of the php5 modules to enabled?
<MythbuntuGuest28> yes
<foxbuntu> you don't need to do that
<MythbuntuGuest28> ok thats what the php guys told me to do
<foxbuntu> and that can provide for a security risk and a slower BE
<MythbuntuGuest28> i should delete them then?
<foxbuntu> you should set php5 back to its defaults
<MythbuntuGuest28> ok i deleted the files i had copied and tried to restart apache
<MythbuntuGuest28> it says syntax error on line 104 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mythweb.conf invalid command 'php_value' perhaps misspelled
<MythbuntuGuest28> etc...
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest28, how did you installed mythweb to start with?
<MythbuntuGuest28> cd a couple of weeks ago, downloaded and burned it, 8.4 beta
<MythbuntuGuest28> its compleatly updated
<foxbuntu> try to purge apache and php5
<MythbuntuGuest28> command for that?
<foxbuntu> sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 php5*
<foxbuntu> it might throw  depends errors im not sure it will let you but we will see
<MythbuntuGuest28> it also gave me a list of no longer required and said to use apt-get autoremove
<MythbuntuGuest28> should i do that as well?
<foxbuntu> no
<MythbuntuGuest28> ok
<foxbuntu> did it fail or work?
<MythbuntuGuest28> it worked, the only think of interest is warning: while removing mythweb, directory '/usr/share/mythtv/mythweb' not empty so not removed
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest28, do this
<foxbuntu> sudo rm -rf /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb
<MythbuntuGuest28> done
<foxbuntu> now:
<foxbuntu> sudo apt-get remove --purge mythweb
<MythbuntuGuest28> package mytheb is not installed so not removed
<foxbuntu> k
<MythbuntuGuest28> now what is the best way to reinstall it all?
<foxbuntu> sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 php5-mysql php5-ffmpeg mythweb
<MythbuntuGuest28> ok, now what?
<foxbuntu> try surfing to mythweb
<MythbuntuGuest28> unable to connect
<foxbuntu> unable to connect to what?
<MythbuntuGuest28> with the server
<foxbuntu> the SQL DB, the website?
<MythbuntuGuest28> with the localhost
<foxbuntu> ok...
<foxbuntu> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<MythbuntuGuest28> ok now i can connect to the localhost but not to /mythweb i get the database setup error
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> getting close
<foxbuntu> sudo dpkg-reconfigure myth-database
<MythbuntuGuest28> myth-database is not installed and no info is available
<foxbuntu> oops...think its mythtv-database
<MythbuntuGuest28> is root right for the administrator account?
<foxbuntu> yes for the DB
<foxbuntu> and the password is the sudo password
<MythbuntuGuest28> ok
<foxbuntu> done?
<MythbuntuGuest28> yes
<foxbuntu> do the same thing for mythweb
<MythbuntuGuest28> actually it says access denied for user 'root'@192.168.0.2' (using password: YES)
<foxbuntu> when you go to mythweb?
<MythbuntuGuest28> no mythtv-database
<foxbuntu> when you setup mysql did you set a root password?
<MythbuntuGuest28> i dont remember, i dont think so
<MythbuntuGuest28> should it just be blank?
 * foxbuntu had a brain lapse myql doesnt auto set the root password
<foxbuntu> if you didn't set it, then yes
<foxbuntu> but you should set it first
<foxbuntu> open up MCC and set the MYSQL password then run the database reconfigure again using that password
<MythbuntuGuest28> same problem, but it looks like we are getting somewhere, unfortunatly im late for work and havent had breakfast yet, ill be back pestering tonight, thanks for the help so far
<foxbuntu> ok
<bofh80> hi people. we have myth running, appears to be fine, i have a 3dfx tv 200 card with the 878a chip on it. we wish to record from the svideo instead of TV. none of the guides i can find seem to help here tho, they all seem to assume recording from the TV input . . . . . can someone help?
<bofh80> we have television and composite 1 to 3 listed on the input selections, however none of the these seem to bring up anything. i have test with xawtv and the feed is coming in on the composit 3
<rhpot1991_laptop> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<nico_> good evening from Scotland
<camelreef> rhpot1991, are you there? I have a question about mythexport
<rhpot1991_laptop> camelreef: whats up?
<camelreef> I looked at the script, the aspect component is not really used, is it?
<rhpot1991_laptop> hmmm, looks like I left it off the mpeg/xvid line when I redid that
<camelreef> at least for the ipod export
<camelreef> the only place I can see it used if in case of the psp export
<rhpot1991_laptop> camelreef: for now you can just modify that command and add a "-aspect $aspect"
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'm not really sure its needed, as the size is there
<camelreef> I get weird exports
<rhpot1991_laptop> try adding it in and see if that helps you
<rhpot1991_laptop> how are they weird?
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'd like to go back to the original VBR lines, but they didn't work with gutsy
<camelreef> in the UK DVB-T switches often from 16: to 4:3 you end up having both in the same recording, 16:9 before and after the show, 4:3 during the kids cartoons
<camelreef> what's your experience in Hardy ?
<rhpot1991_laptop> what does your recording do, then squish them?
<rhpot1991_laptop> errr, export
<camelreef> yup
<camelreef> squish or expand
<rhpot1991_laptop> try tossing that aspect flag on that line and see if that helps
<rhpot1991_laptop> if you installed from apt, the binary lives in /usr/bin/mythexport
<rhpot1991_laptop> s/binary/script
<camelreef> yup
<hmmm32> howdy
<camelreef> modified, job started
<hmmm32> i can't get any channels to come in
<hmmm32> i think the snr is to low
<hmmm32> is there anyway to boost it
<tgm4883_laptop> hmmm32, you could get a better antenna, or have better antenna placement
<hmmm32> hmm
<hmmm32> maybe ill try aming it better
<camelreef> better antenna, better cabling, get rid of cheap splitters, get rid of cheap amplifiers that are more than 4 feet of the antenna, get a masthead amplifier as close as possible from the antenna
<camelreef> change your plugs
<hmmm32> it's a brand new antenna
<hmmm32> its the air2pc card
<hmmm32> 1st gen
<camelreef> a good aim is a nice start!
<hmmm32> i think that its a particularly sensitive card
<hmmm32> cause my tv works fine with the same setup
<camelreef> if it is sensitive, you should have problems
<camelreef> not
<hmmm32> when i do channel scan
<hmmm32> it says like 20 to 30% signal/noise
<hmmm32> and only 25% tops signal
<hmmm32> can i get maybe a filter
<hmmm32> or something to filter out noise
<camelreef> there is no filtering, there is only making sure you have a stronger signal with less crap insertion
<camelreef> rhpot1991_laptop, exported, transfering to my machine
<hmmm32> so how do i get less crap insertion
<hmmm32> i think i need to not be so cheap and get a better capture card
<hmmm32> whats a good one to get
<hmmm32> for atsc
<camelreef> rhpot1991_laptop, niiiiice, using the aspect flag again over-rides it well for 4:3, thanks much. Trying known 16:9 now
<camelreef> less noise insertion: change your plugs, better cabling, get rid of cheap splitters, get rid of cheap amplifiers that are more than 4 feet of the antenna, get a masthead amplifier as close as possible from the antenna
<camelreef> rhpot1991_laptop, I read on the BB that you were working on an extension of the export script that would provide feeds, anything I could test?
<hmmm32> is there a way to tell where the interference is comming from
<hmmm32> could i use an fm trap
<camelreef> there is no easy way
<rhpot1991_laptop> camelreef: it pretty much done but I have been a slacker about making a GUI for configuring it
<camelreef> can it be configured by hand atm?
 * camelreef has hands ;o0
<rhpot1991_laptop> yes, but it needs a table to be created as well
<camelreef> oh
<camelreef> fine
<rhpot1991_laptop> and I was possibly going to change that up some with the interface
<camelreef> ok
<camelreef> I'll wait
<camelreef> the Touch is not there yet anyway, I'm just paving the road :o)
<rhpot1991_laptop> camelreef: I'll make sure to say something when I get that up, it will hit my PPA first and I can have you test it out then
<rhpot1991_laptop> I might need to get a good version of ffmpeg for hardy up there as well, the current version doesn't play well with mythexport
<camelreef> that version is old, same as in Gutsy
<camelreef> you may want to lnk to a place explaining how to compile the source package with the risky option too somewhere
<camelreef> mythexport only ises aac sound, and ffmpeg does not have encoding support by default
<camelreef> ises=uses
<rhpot1991_laptop> old is fine, but it needs to be able to do aac, and then for things like mythweb it needs to be able to do libmp3lame
<camelreef> I scratched my head for a while on this one, and medibuntu is not up to speed on hardy yest
<rhpot1991_laptop> so I might just throw a version up there for people to use, need to get my devbox back up first though, been changing hardware around
<rhpot1991_laptop> nope, I requested that they bump it but haven't gotten any responses
<rhpot1991_laptop> technically you can force their older version I guess, but that might break other things
<camelreef> I ended up cmpiling from the source package myself, with the risky option, and manually adding x264 support
<camelreef> but I am certainly not looking forward to supporting this myself
<rhpot1991_laptop> in theory I should be able to just grab the hardy source and modify how it builds
<camelreef> ah, the iPod touch uses a 3:2 aspect screen...
<camelreef> I'll have to tweak my settings
<rhpot1991_laptop> you can bump the res if you want as well, but I think I have it set to the highest the display can do, searching to verify that
<camelreef> display is 480x320
<camelreef> the script's default size is 320x240
<camelreef> iPod Touch is 480x320
<camelreef> Classic is 320x240
<rhpot1991_laptop> 320x240 is the default for classic/video
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya
<rhpot1991_laptop> override that res for yours, get a nicer picture
<camelreef> yup
<rhpot1991_laptop> I have a 5g video, so some of the defaults are set to my stuff
<camelreef> you selfish you :o)
<rhpot1991_laptop> I should put those in the wiki
<camelreef> OK, usinf the aspect variable in the script works well
 * camelreef is happy
<rhpot1991_laptop> camelreef: I'll make sure that gets fixed
<camelreef> regarding size, when you pass it HxV, it uses Y as the base, increasing X if necessary
<camelreef> It uses H as the base, increasing V if needed
<camelreef> using V as the base and decreasing H would probably be better
<rhpot1991_laptop> how would you recommend that gets done though?  right now all I do is feed that into ffmpeg and hope the user doesn't pass in something funky
<camelreef> I'm looking into ffmpeg's options, but it doesn't look trivial
<rhpot1991_laptop> in the GUI you will get to pick the size from a drop down, so I won't need to worry about anything then
<rhpot1991_laptop> I know at some point I read about putting video on the ipod which was greater than the screen res
<rhpot1991_laptop> cause you could play it back on the TV
<camelreef> sure
<camelreef> from my selfish point of view, and a mythtv user, I will only watch an export on the iPod
<camelreef> and a Touch is flash, so limited in storage
<camelreef> I was trying to see if I could save a few bytes
<camelreef> I'd rather have a 16:9 video in 480x270 than in 568x320 on a 480x320 screen
<rhpot1991_laptop> I see what you are saying
 * camelreef wants a 200GB HDD-based iPod Touch
<rhpot1991_laptop> use the debug option in mythexport to get a ffmpeg line
<rhpot1991_laptop> and see what the sive difference is
<rhpot1991_laptop> ffmpeg might be smart about that
<camelreef> -s size             set frame size (WxH or abbreviation) mode (FLAC)
<camelreef> I would love to be able to tell ffmpeg that this is the max size bracket and adjust according to the aspect
<camelreef> it is treating it as he min size according to the aspect atm
<tgm4883> HDD-based mp3players :(
<camelreef> tgm4883, I'd love to have more than 32 GB in a Touch
<camelreef> and still be able to aford it, the 32 GB price tag is high enough as it is
<camelreef> ok, let' get rid of that nvidia card and replace it with the Intel SDVO HDMI board and see if the 2.2 driver works better
<camelreef> 2.3 is close to release and includes MPEG2 XvMC :)
<Shred00> no mythdvd or mythvideo in the 0.21 gutsy backports?
<rhpot1991_laptop> Shred00: sudo apt-get install mythvideo
<Shred00> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Shred00>   mythdvd
<Shred00> is the mythdvd package deprecated in 0.21?
<rhpot1991_laptop> its included in mythvideo now
<Shred00> ahhh.  cool then.  :-)
<zabadapp> i noticed that mythtv 0.21 is available for mythbuntu, but mythvideo is not checked in the list. Is that expected?
<rhpot1991_laptop> zabadapp: sudo apt-get install mythvideo
<tgm4883> rhpot1991_laptop, why can't i get mythdvd on my .21 machine.  It keeps saying there are conflicts
<foxbuntu> lol
<rhpot1991_laptop> heh, shooting for 3 in a row?
 * foxbuntu smacks tgm4883 with a shovel
 * tgm4883 falls over
<zabadapp> well, or I could just tick the checkbox in the list of updates ... just curious why that single package isn't selected by default (every other myth-related package is selected already)
<rhpot1991_laptop> zabadapp: its cause mythdvd is now included in mythvideo, and it needs your ok to remove it
<laga> the default behaviour for updates is not to remove packages
<laga> um, i dont think applies here, ignore me..
<zabadapp> ah! so the dependency for mythvideo is to remove mythdvd (since it has been merged into mythvideo) ... and that destructive action is not by default?
<laga> i wonder why mythdvd remains installed.. it depends on libmyth-0.20 so libmyth-0.20 probably is not removed?
<rhpot1991_laptop> laga it does, the GUI's for updates will grey teh box out
<rhpot1991_laptop> laga: libmyth-0.20 doesn't get removed unless the user apt-get autoremoves it
<rhpot1991_laptop> or removes it by hand
<rhpot1991_laptop> zabadapp: exactly, removing is generally bad and therefor things wont do that for you without you saying to do so first
* tgm4883 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv :: MythTV 0.21 is released.  Please see http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/321398#321398 for information on switching to it :: Mythbuntu 7.10 Released :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org  :: Paste logs @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ::  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/support for support information.  Mythbuntu 8.04 Beta released.  See the release page here  http://www.mythbuntu.org
<tgm4883> Today we are introducing the Mythbuntu 8.04 beta image.  With this release, we are providing mirroring on sponsored mirrors as well as torrents.  Please visit our release page here http://www.mythbuntu.org/hardybeta.
<laga> use http://www.mythbuntu.org/hardybeta to avoid http 404 :)
<tgm4883> 404?
<laga> there's a . at the end of your sentence
<rhpot1991_laptop> people might copy instead of clicking
<tgm4883> hmm, isn't a problem in xchat
<tgm4883> ah
<rhpot1991_laptop> some clients don't have clicking as well
<laga> i dont have clicking in konsole either :/
<laga> that's one of the things that bugs me about kde
<camelreef> and some more endless weird things from the dear intel driver....
<camelreef> back to nvidia
<camelreef> 2.2 is not any better
<camelreef> grrrr
<laga> what's wrong?
<camelreef> not displaying anything
<laga> anything? X doesn't come up?
<camelreef> X comes up
<camelreef> logs show X fine
<camelreef> except no image
<camelreef> intel G965 plus SDVO/ADD2 on PCIE
<camelreef> for HDMI
<camelreef> http://www.youplala.net/~will/htpc/intel/
<camelreef> I will take it to the xorg guys
<laga> ah
<camelreef> laga, did you take a look at the logs and conf? a new eye could spot the obvious
<laga> hum
<laga> what *exactly* is broken?
<camelreef> if only I knew
<camelreef> I get a black screen on my TV
<laga> so, does X come up and playback is broken or just nothing at all?
<camelreef> and the weird part is that I had a picture at one point...
<camelreef> everything works, I can play TV, but I have a black screen
<laga> dunno then :/
<camelreef> X thinks it is up and all
<camelreef> I'll re-subscribe to the xorg@fdo list...
<laga> does it work with a lower res
<laga> ?
<camelreef> I don't know
<camelreef> i had to put the system back into prod -> WAF
<camelreef> so the nvidia is back
<camelreef> I would so dearly like to get rid of it, though
<camelreef> 1 less fan, and no more binary blob
<laga> heh
<laga> my nvidia cards are fanless
<camelreef> I'll play some more with the Intel stuff this week end
<camelreef> well, when you live in the country side, you buy what is available in the local shop
<laga> heh
<laga> i order from the intarwebs
<camelreef> I intended to use the Intel stuff originally, hence the ADD2 card
<camelreef> I was in a hurry, I wanted something that worked and that was cheap as a temporary solution
<camelreef> I miss houston with Fry's and Microcenter 2mn away
<laga> heh
<camelreef> damn-it! Intel is the future for MythTV, nice way to add HDMI while still using the on-board chip, plus support for h/w accell for MPEG2+H.264 in the near future
<camelreef> all that in an open driver using the fully released specs
<laga> i wouldn't buy hardware because of promises for anything "in the near future" :) but it shouldn't be too hard to get it going
<laga> maybe some register isn't set correctly
<laga> or you broke something ;)
<camelreef> the 2.3 driver for Intel already has the MPEG2 XvMC in it
<camelreef> Keith Packard is working on the rest too
<camelreef> he is quite an efficient guy, normally
<laga> yeah..
 * laga is always jealous of efficient people ;)
<camelreef> me? breaking something? oy! ;o)
<asmythe> Fry's and Microcenter aren't 2 minutes away from each other
<camelreef> fine, I was 2mn away from Microcenter, Fry's on 59S was 15mn away
<asmythe> Fry's electronics rocks
<asmythe> that means that you are close to HAL-PC
<camelreef> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=en&geocode=18299273444331129034,29.748772,-95.455732&saddr=2345+bering+dr,+77057&daddr=1717+West+Loop+S,+Houston,+TX+77027+(Micro+Center+Inc)&mra=pe&mrcr=0&sll=29.74413,-95.508551&sspn=0.06245,0.134754&ie=UTF8&z=16
<asmythe> you have proven me wrong
<camelreef> from where I used to live to Microcenter
<camelreef> I agree with you, Fry's was further away
<camelreef> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=en&geocode=18299273444331129034,29.748772,-95.455732&saddr=2345+bering+dr,+77057&daddr=1717+West+Loop+S,+Houston,+TX+77027+(Micro+Center+Inc)&mra=pe&mrcr=0&sll=29.74413,-95.508551&sspn=0.06245,0.134754&ie=UTF8&z=16
<camelreef> from my place to Fry's
<camelreef> and here we go, subscribed to xorg, and posted
<zabadapp> upgraded to 0.21, get alot of the following in the mythbackend.log: MainServer::HandleVersion - Client speaks protocol version 31 but we speak 40! .. what is it about?
<zabadapp> everything seems to work so far
<zabadapp> (it's logged every 10s btw)
<camelreef> same machine doing FE and BE?
<camelreef> FEs and BEs all need to be upgraded
<camelreef> yours are not
<zabadapp> BE and FE on same machine, no remote FE's
<camelreef> well, your FE is sill not upgraded, that's what the message says
<zabadapp> updated to 0.21 through the updatemanager ... do I need to reboot?
<camelreef> restart your FE
<zabadapp> i have taken down BE and FE to run mythtv-setup .. so they should be OK
<zabadapp> FE log says "using protocol 40"
<Kadorkin> hi, if I install Mythbuntu is there any problem installing Apache and running Wordpress on the same box or it better to install Ubuntu server and add MythTV?  I'm new at this.
<camelreef> zabadapp, well, someone must be speaking 31 nevertheless, the Be is not complaining out of pleasure
<zabadapp> Ah! maybe I should restart apache so that mythweb is using the new upgraded version?
<tgm4883_laptop> zabadapp, have you tried rebooting?
<camelreef> Kadorkin, depending on our machines hardware resources and number of blog visits, you could be fine, or not....
<zabadapp> no, no reboot ... that will be next up
 * camelreef thinks that rebooting without a kernel update is too windows-ish
<Kadorkin> camelreef, thanks.  I'ts P4 2Ghz and the Wordpress is really for development not a live site.  looks easier to get Myth running by starting from Mythbuntu
<camelreef> Kadorkin, you should be fine
<tgm4883_laptop> camelreef, you can hot reboot windows too
<camelreef> you will already have all the pieces, Mythweb requires Apache, MythTV requires MySQL
<camelreef> tgm4883, hot reboot, huh?
<tgm4883_laptop> you can restart windows without restarting the computer
<tgm4883_laptop> this would be equivelent to ctrl-alt-backspace
<Kadorkin> excellent thanks guys
<camelreef> and here we go: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2008-March/034104.html
<tgm4883_laptop> it just kinda gets me sometimes when people say that rebooting is too windows
<MythbuntuGuest68> hi guys
<MythbuntuGuest68> just wanted to say, that your link to the 64bit 8.04 alternate install CD is wrong and leading to nowhere!
<MythbuntuGuest68> the correct Link would be: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/daily/current/
<camelreef> that link shall be spanked
<MythbuntuGuest68> ^^
<tgm4883_laptop> while that is technically correct.  That link was supposed to be pulled until canonical releases hardy beta
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll fix it now
<MythbuntuGuest68> just wanted to help you ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry foxbuntu, reflex
<zabadapp> tgm4883_laptop:  rebooting made the protocol issue go away ...
<tgm4883_laptop> zabadapp, figured as much
<tgm4883_laptop> you just hadn't restarted the right thing yet
<camelreef> oh well, bed time
<camelreef> ttyl
<zabadapp> isn't there a way to see recordings as flv on the mythweb in 0.21?
<Stemming78> Is it possible to manually edit the lircrc file?  Everytime I do, the remote stops working and I have to re-run mythbuntu-lircrc-generator
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, if you change the lircrc you have to restart the FE app for the changes to take effect
<Stemming78> ? restart the FE app:  sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart?
<Stemming78> I am doing this with Front End closed - reopen it and buttons no longer work
<laga> you're probably doing something wrong then :)
<Stemming78> laga:  seems I was,  edited the file in WinSCP and it seems to not have liked that.
<wotten_> hey everyone
<wotten_> I made a mistake and setup a slave BE as its own master....
<wotten_> I corrected it but now when I set a program to record every week....
<wotten_> everything looks correct but when the program is highlighted...
<wotten_> it says that the recording is not listed.....when it really is
<wotten_> and the program doesn't record....
<wotten_> I can correct it by re-selecting it on the master....
<wotten_> how can I correct the slave BE?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-21
<laga> Stemming78: probably a line ending conflict..
<MythbuntuGuest16> I need some help installing Mythbuntu. It seems that it cannot configure my graphics card and is hanging.
<KillerKiwi2005> whats the best place to put irxevent to start it on boot?
<Stemming78> Anyone have a an lrcrc configured for playing videos (xine, vlc)?  Need to set one up.
<Stemming78> *willing to share
<laga> Stemming78: mythbuntu-lirc-generator can do that
<Stemming78> I did and for some reason those were not configured....
<laga> Stemming78: mythbuntu-lirc-generator --help ?
<Stemming78> command not found; tried different variations... Might not be an option.
<rhpot1991> mythbuntu-lircrc-generator
<Stemming78> rhpot1991: mythbuntu-lirc-generator --help    Dont think that is a valid command
<rhpot1991> lircrc, not lirc
<laga> both seem to work here?
<Stemming78> ahh, that works
<rhpot1991> laga: the lirc is the help file, on my system at least
<Stemming78> If I did mythbuntu-lirc-generator --xine    That will ADD to my lircrc file or replace it?
<rhpot1991> it will replace them
<rhpot1991> I'd just back the folder up
<rhpot1991> then regenerate everything
<rhpot1991> and piece everything together that you want
<Stemming78> Thats what I will do...  How soon until the NEW lircrc creator will be release (heard it will be released with 8.04?)
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, sometime in the 8.10 Dev cycle, its getting a new app Mythbuntu Remote Manager
<Stemming78> Right on, this will surely make life easier....
<Stemming78> Checking the help file for mythbuntu-lircrc-generator;  xine, vlc and others should be automatically generated.
<foxbuntu> correct
<Stemming78> It is not (only giving me output for mythtv...  So, I run this command:  mythbuntu-lircrc-generator --xine 1  and still nothing (only mythtv mapping)
<Stemming78> what could I be doing wrong
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, they are in included files
<foxbuntu> they do not all end up in the same spot
<foxbuntu> ~/.lirc/xine for example
<Stemming78> foxbuntu: maybe I'm not following you, but all I have in /.mythtv directory (pertaining to this) is lircrc and lircrc.old...  No sub directories.
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, its in your home dir
<foxbuntu> /home/<user>/.lirc/xine
<rhpot1991> ~ is /home/<user>
<Stemming78> no /.lirc directory...  lircrc writes to /home/<user>/.mythtv
<Stemming78> its not a big deal... Will manually edit the file; probably could have it done by now rather I try for the easy way out...
 * MythbuntuGuest61 stabs Stemming78 violently
<tgm4883_laptop> that was....interesting
<abarbaccia> yeah - what was that about lol
 * tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<rhpot1991> Stemming78: dpkg -l mythbuntu-lirc-generator |grep ^ii
<Stemming78> Im a little surprised
<Stemming78> kids...
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, is your system up to date?
<Stemming78> update came through today, havent installed it yet...
<rhpot1991> I have 0.17-0ubuntu1~gutsy1 on my gutsy box, and 0.20-0ubuntu1 on my hardy box
<wotten_> tgm4883_laptop did you see my question earlier?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<wotten_> k
<wotten_> I made a mistake and setup a slave BE as its own master....
<wotten_>  I corrected it but now when I set a program to record every week....
<wotten_>  everything looks correct but when the program is highlighted...
<wotten_>  it says that the recording is not listed.....when it really is
<wotten_>  and the program doesn't record....
<wotten_>  I can correct it by re-selecting it on the master....
<wotten_>  how can I correct the slave BE?
<tgm4883_laptop> you have corrected it in mythtv-setup?
<wotten_> yes...I adjusted the ME address
<wotten_> what is weird.....I had a program selected to be recorded tonight earlier but it wasn't selected to be recorded
<wotten_> when it was highlighted to be recorded?
<Stemming78> Cant seem to get it to output for xine or vlc...  No biggie...
<tgm4883_laptop> wotten_, i think you need to do a dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database on the slave backend.  Make sure that is pointed to the right machine (your master backend).  It is most likely pointed at your slave machine
<wotten_> ok ty
<Stemming78> Anyone have a answer/fix to an issue I am having with Video Manager?  Everytime I enter it "loading..." appears and remains...  Not a huge distraction, but it prevents me from using MANUAL fetch from IMDB
<Stemming78> Unless that was disabled with 0.21
<Stemming78> Also, the field to rename a movie has been removed;  0.21 update?
<wotten_> this is what I get...
<wotten_> william@AMD:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<wotten_> [sudo] password for william:
<wotten_> Package `mythtv-database' is not installed and no info is available.
<wotten_> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<wotten_> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<wotten_> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mythtv-database is not installed
<wotten_> william@AMD:~$
<tgm4883_laptop> err
<tgm4883_laptop> wotten_, my bad.  I believe the package is actually mythtv-common
<tgm4883_laptop> on the slave
<abarbaccia> does the current lirc package take care of setserial for you on serial blasters?
<JDStone> well, I upgraded to 0.21 and now my frontends won't connect
<JDStone> how do I go back to 0.20.2
<rhpot1991> perhaps you should try and diagnose the problem first?
<rhpot1991> did you upgrade the frontends and the backends?
<JDStone> I have been trying
<JDStone> I can't upgrade the frontends
<JDStone> I'm using xbmcmythtv
<JDStone> I'm using the latest version
<rhpot1991> thats your problem then
<JDStone> obviously!
<rhpot1991> 0.20.2 can't talk to 0.21
<JDStone> i know
<JDStone> that now
<JDStone> I just read that
<rhpot1991> use upnp in xbmc is part of a solution
<rhpot1991> otherwise reinstall 0.20.2 and restore the backup of the db that the installer made
<JDStone> how do I reinstall 0.20.2?
<JDStone> i don't know how to
<JDStone> when xbmcmythtv tries to connect to the backend, the backend gives "unknown socket"
<rhpot1991> use something like synaptec to remove the old one, then take out the backports sources and reinstall it all
<JDStone> and then the connection on xbmcmythv fails
<rhpot1991> ya, cause 0.21 is protocol 40
<rhpot1991> and thats looking for 31 IIRC
<JDStone> yeah, I noticed that
<JDStone> correct
<JDStone> so, "apt-get remove mythtv"?
<JDStone> and then remove the backports sources
<JDStone> I'll try that, thanks
<rhpot1991> ya, you should go read around first and make sure you shouldn't be backing some stuff up first though
<rhpot1991> just incase things get deleted
<JDStone> rhpot1991: doing my usual 'dist-upgrade' is what got me in this mess
<JDStone> good point, thanks
<rhpot1991> .21 is nice though, I'd recommend you keep using it and wait for the xbmcmythtv guy to upgrade
<JDStone> hmm
<JDStone> I'd like to
<JDStone> hmm
<rhpot1991> depends how badly you need those frontends working
<rhpot1991> and how quickly
<JDStone> it's my only frontend
<rhpot1991> last I checked the dude wasn't even answering forums posts
<rhpot1991> and its a one man project
<JDStone> that's exactly what I was reading
<JDStone> yeah, I'm getting sick of using xbmcmythtv
<rhpot1991> try doing upnp though, I think you can access all your media with that
<rhpot1991> just not do any of the mythtv stuff
<rhpot1991> might be a good temporary solution
<JDStone> I can access the media over samba
<JDStone> just fine
<JDStone> is that what you mean?
<rhpot1991> well upnp does that all for you
<rhpot1991> pretty much the same end results
<JDStone> but I can't use the xbmcmythtv frontend, right?
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/UPnP
<JDStone> still
<rhpot1991> would just be in xbmc
<JDStone> hmm
<JDStone> maybe I'll give that a try
<JDStone> rhpot1991: wait, how will I know what I'm watching if the file names of the mythtv recorded shows are all named weird
<rhpot1991> upnp might handle that for you, I'm not really sure
<rhpot1991> try it and see, if not you can make a userjob to use the mythrename script in the contrib folder
<WcktKlwn> is there a way to adjust the screen position?
<Killerkiwi> has anybody tried irxkeys ? http://frodo.dyn.gno.org/~brettk/irxkeys
<JDStone> what port does the UPnP server run on?
<JDStone> nevermind
<JDStone> oh, wow!
<JDStone> I got it
<JDStone> thanks rhpot1991!
<Killerkiwi> ok.... irxkeys works in sdl games...
<chrisork> what a nice morning. perfect to set up the new beta. :)
<nbags> When my mythbox is doing commercial flagging, watching live tv (or recordings) becomes jumpy. This is on a dualcore machine, and the commflagging doesn't even max out 1 cpu. I assume the jumpiness is from IO congestion. Is there anything I can do about this without having to buy more/faster drives?
<nbags> I've tried running 'ionice -c3' on the mythcommflag processes but that didn't seem to help
<nbags> i only have this problem with high-def recordings
<MUS4SHIII> anyone know how to get the switch_audio command to work in mplayer?
<Rigolo> good afternoon
<Rigolo> anyone here using the weekly-build script locally (my_build_trunk.sh) in combination with pbuilder that can give me some help?
<aSpastic> If install from a alternative CD..does it still have X? and MCC??
<laga> aSpastic: you'll have to install mythbuntu-desktop.. X should be there
<Rigolo> laga: can you give me some help with the weeklybuild scripts?
<Rigolo> I want to use those to compile my own version of mythtv with some patches applied to it
<laga> Rigolo: what do you need to know?
<Rigolo> I can compile mythplugins , but mythtv gives an error with a patch in de debian/patches directory
<laga> Rigolo: add that patch to PATCHES_TO_IGNORE.. it's in the script somewhere
<Rigolo> I would like to disable some patches (that can be done from the script) but also add patches
<Rigolo> How can I add patches to debian/patches my self? automagically ofcourse :-)
<Rigolo> I looks like I need to add something to the generate_source_packages script to also include my own patches
<Rigolo> just like the debian patches are added from the bzr repository
<laga> if you want to add patches, i suggest you bzr branch the mythtv-fixes branch, then add your patches (bzr add xx_my_patch.dpatch), then you tell the weekly build scripts about your new repo
<laga> so, you basically do:
<laga> bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythtv/mythtv-fixes
<laga> cd mythtv-fixes/debian/patches/
<laga> then you read up on dpatch and how to create your own
<laga> then your add that dpatch you've just created to 00list
<laga> then you bzr add your patch
<laga> then you bzr commit to make your changes permanent
<aSpastic> laga..does the diskless thing in MCC auto create and start th tftp server?
<laga> then you set MYTHTV_BZR_BRANCH to your local branch, eg like file:///home/laga/dev/mythtv/packaging/mythtv-fixes
<laga> aSpastic: i hope so. it should be added to /etc/inetd.conf and ientd should be running
<laga> Rigolo: that's a bit complicated, but the proper way of doing things
<Rigolo> laga: thanks ... that was exactly what I was looking for ...
<aSpastic> laga: thanks, will be setting it up tonight
<laga> Rigolo: you can just patch the mythtv source locally, but changes like that tend to vanish once you rm -rf work/ ;)
<laga> aSpastic: let me know how it goes on the forums.
<Rigolo> btw: patches/12_changeset_16483 can be removed .. it is already fixed in the latest revision
<laga> aSpastic: dhcp isn't set up automagically, so you'll have to do it yourself or use that usb stick thingy
<Rigolo> that is the patch that did not apply when I tried to build myth
<laga> Rigolo: you're semi-right on that one.. in ubuntu, we have 0.21 and cherry-pick patches.. so for ubuntu, it's still needed
<laga> just add it to PATCHES_TO_IGNORE
<aSpastic> laga: got that setup on my monowall box, so i am set
<laga> aSpastic: cool
<laga> Rigolo: what patches do you need?
<Rigolo> laga: but the branch is calles mythtv-fixes .. should that then not be mythtv-021 or something
<laga> Rigolo: i'll agree that the branch naming is confusing at best..
<Rigolo> laga .. the patch from janne from ticket 3640
<Rigolo> no idea if it works against 0.21-fixes
<Rigolo> it is already 8M old
<laga> good luck :)
<Rigolo> well, you really need that patch in order to use mythtv with dvb-c here on the @home network in .nl
<laga> stupid cable networks :/
<Rigolo> well, that is debatable ... but I will just start testing that patch and then see what happens
<Rigolo> hopefully I can get it to work, and then see if we can get it fixed in trunk :-)
<Rigolo> laga: I have no experience with bzr, but after I have done my patch and the main repository get's updated, can I just do a bzr up to get the latest version? or will it start to complain about my updates?
<laga> Rigolo: you can try 'bzr up'.. if it complains, use 'bzr mergE'
<laga> s/mergE/merge/
<laga> that should work, also i regularly f*** up when using bzr ;)
<laga> s/also/although/
<laga> same applies to english. ;)
<Rigolo> at least you know your regex :-)
<Rigolo> any idea when 0.21-fixes weekly builds will start?
<laga> no.. but i don't see why we shouldn't start uploading them soon
<Rigolo> trunk is to adventures for me .. with the qt4 work still going on
<laga> yes
<laga> the trunk build pushed up last night didn't build properly.. and i won't fix it until trunk stabilizes again
<Rigolo> so the weekly builds will be then 0.21-fixes and trunk .. both for hardy? or do you still plan to also build for gutsy?
<laga> only for hardy
<laga> they don't build out of the box for gutsy anymore :/
<Rigolo> okee, and btw, is there anything I need to do to update an alpha4 to beta? or is that just the install media that is in beta now? and a simple apt-get update/upgrade is enough
<laga> yes, dist-upgrading should be enough
<Rigolo> okee, I need to dist-upgrade even to move from alpha4 to beta?
<laga> Rigolo: dist-upgrading is always encouraged on 'unstable' distros
<Rigolo> well, I will do that right now then ... let's see what breaks :-)
<laga> Rigolo: if you don't *dist*-upgrade, new packages probably won't be installed.. eg new dependencies
<Rigolo> laga: how does pbuilder deal with that ... there you "just" tell it to use hardy
<laga> Rigolo: sudo pbuilder update AFAIK ;)
<laga> not sure if it dist-upgrades internally
<laga> but the pbuilder chroot is pretty minimal
<Rigolo> laga: does it retreive all the dep packages then each time you compile?
<laga> Rigolo: no, they're saved in a tarball
<laga> not the packages themselves, but the base system
<Rigolo> laga: okee. btw apt-get dist-upgrade does nothing here ...
<Rigolo> no new packages
<laga> Rigolo: you're probably up to date then :)
<Rigolo> I would think so .. so a simple apt-get update/upgrade is enough then :-)
<Rigolo> well, I need to do some shopping ... and then going to work on those patches ...
<Rigolo> I will let you know when it is working ... maybe you can add it to mythtv-fixes .. (most likely not, because you need to hard-code your network id in the source at the moment)
<laga> it's a bank holiday today here ;)
<laga> Rigolo: yeah, i doubt it we're gonna add that :/
<Rigolo> laga: here the shops are open untill 19:00 .. then on sat they are open .. but closed on sun, some are open on monday ... so you never know what is open when :-)
<laga> good luck then :)
<Rigolo> laga: this weekend I'm away anyway ... just take some days off (although I've been off for the last 5 weeks anyway: changing jobs and using those accrued holidays)
 * Rigolo is shopping
<aSpastic> laga: after install the beta on the server, and make the diskless image...how do i keep both uptodate?
<laga> aSpastic: you can do that in mythbuntu-control-centre.. in the diskless tab, start another mcc instance for the chroot and do you update there, then exit the second MCC and run "commit" in the first one
<laga> committing the changes will take a while
<galorin> I've got a combined frontend/backend that I am trying to add another frontend to.  I have most things done except for tv playback.  I've tried standard and xvmc; both lockup my additional frontend
<aSpastic> thanks laga, sounds easy as
<laga> yay, snow
<laga> s/snow/hail/
<aSpastic> where r u laga?
<laga> germany
<aSpastic> :( i want snow in Scotland
<EvilGuru> I am considering playing around with Mythbuntu, however, I am interested if the installer supports LVM partitioning?
<laga> no
<laga> use the alternate disk
<laga> and then install mythbuntu-desktop
<laga> or use the 8.04 beta which comes with an alternate disk
<tgm4883_laptop> EvilGuru, i'd also point out that unless you already have LVM, or need it for some special case, that you could instead use storage groups
<EvilGuru> tgm4883_laptop: I also want to use it to hold my music/media files to be served over NFS, so LVM is quite nice for merging multiple disks
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> so you also want to use your music/media disks to capture recordings, or you want to have 1 large drive
<EvilGuru> one large drive, which will be used for captured recordings, and my own media
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, lvm is probably what you want then.  Otherwise storage groups are really great to use
<EvilGuru> So I was thinking of 10GB for / and then the remaining space (320 * 2 - 10) for stuff
<EvilGuru> although, I am still unsure where I should mount this large LVM drive
<tgm4883_laptop> unless you want to change all the default spots for music, movies, recordings, mount it at /var/lib/
<EvilGuru> would that also be a logical place to create a subdirectory such as music/ or movies/ to use as an NFS share?
<tgm4883_laptop> well actually, what you would want to do is
<tgm4883_laptop> mount the drive at /var/lib/mythtv/
<tgm4883_laptop> inside that dir, you should make dirs of
<tgm4883_laptop> recordings
<tgm4883_laptop> music
<tgm4883_laptop> videos
<tgm4883_laptop> those are the dirs that mythvideo, mythmusic and mythtv will use
<foxbuntu> EvilGuru, I use one large LVm for everything as well but I mount to /mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> ^^ is another option.  But in doing so you will have to change the location of where mythtv and plugins look
<JThundley> hmmm, mythvideo wants to remove mythdvd
<Shred00> JThundley: yeah.  let it.  mythdvd was usurped into mythvideo
<JThundley> ok, thanks
* tgm4883_laptop changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv :: MythTV 0.21 is released.  Please see http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/321398#321398 for information on switching to it :: Mythbuntu 7.10 Released :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org  :: Paste logs @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ::  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/support for support information.  Mythbuntu 8.04 Beta released.  See the release page here  http://www.mythbu
<Aquahallic> does mythbuntu hardy have an upgrade option from 7.10??
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=730238
<Aquahallic> kewl
<Aquahallic> I took the .21 upgrade in Gutsy and it torched my nvidia-legacy drivers soo.. looks like they fixed that in Hardy
<Aquahallic> so i have to upgrade to that now I guess
<Aquahallic> unless they've fixed it in Gutsy now????
<Aquahallic> hmmm... does a secondary backend need mysql server installed??
<Aquahallic> Or just client
<gandalfcome> I am using mythbuntu with mythtv 0.21,I have oneproble,, when streamingvideo withflash I dont get audio. any ideas?
<rhpot1991_laptop> gandalfcome: you need ffmpeg with libmp3lame enabled
<rhpot1991_laptop> if you are on gutsy you can get it from medibuntu, if not you have to wait for them to make it available or build it yourself
<gandalfcome> yes I'm on gutsy, whats medibuntu
<rhpot1991_laptop> did you enable the codecs in MCC?
<gandalfcome> mythtv controll center? I can only accessthis with mythweb. remote machine.
<rhpot1991_laptop> can you ssh in?
<gandalfcome> yes
<gandalfcome> thats a good idea
<gandalfcome> opening it now
<rhpot1991_laptop> add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list "deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free"
<rhpot1991_laptop> then sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<rhpot1991_laptop> and you should get a good version of ffmpeg
<gandalfcome> already done
<gandalfcome> but still no sound - i also upgraded the ffmpeg.do I need to restart the backend or so?
<rhpot1991_laptop> do this first
<rhpot1991_laptop> ffmpeg --version
<rhpot1991_laptop> and see if it says --enabled libmp3lame anywhere
<gandalfcome> yes
<gandalfcome> it does
<rhpot1991_laptop> might want to restart the box and try then if you can
<gandalfcome> FFmpeg version SVN-rUNKNOWN, Copyright (c) 2000-2007 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
<gandalfcome>   configuration: --enable-gpl --enable-pp --enable-swscaler --enable-pthreads --enable-libvorbis --enable-libtheora --enable-libogg --enable-libgsm --enable-dc1394 --disable-debug --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaadbin --enable-libfaad --enable-libfaac --enable-xvid --enable-x264 --enable-liba52 --enable-amr_nb --enable-amr_wb --enable-shared --prefix=/usr
<rhpot1991_laptop> it should work at this point
<gandalfcome> restarting box, ey. Is there any other way?
<rhpot1991_laptop> you can try restarting the backend and apache, but to be honest I'm not sure why its not taking if something needs to be reset or something
<rhpot1991_laptop> so restarting the box is a safe bet, if you can
<gandalfcome> still no sound
<gandalfcome> i restarted the box
<gandalfcome> I also get error 255 when trying to transcode
<rhpot1991_laptop> did you try on more than one video
<gandalfcome> yes
<rhpot1991_laptop> and do you have sound with other things
<gandalfcome> yes
<rhpot1991_laptop> google around and see what 255 is, I don't know about that
<gandalfcome> i did,imlooking through the log now
<chuk1> is this step still needed for the diskless server with the current beta:
<chuk1> Download an updated version of the mythbuntu-diskless LTSP plugin:
<EvilGuru> My target system is a dual 1Ghz PIII, 512MB RAMBUS, GF4 MX something and a PVR-150 -- will this be quick enough for SDTV recording/playback?
<abarbaccia> 1GHz PIII should be good
<EvilGuru> It is dual
<EvilGuru> Ex-workstation system
<abarbaccia> o, even better - SDTV doesn't have very high requirements
<abarbaccia> esp if you put xvmc on it, etc
<EvilGuru> I doubt HDTV will be big over here for a while
<abarbaccia> where's "here"
<EvilGuru> UK (England)
<abarbaccia> ah gotcha
<abarbaccia> hey laga you around?
<EvilGuru> When I can I will upgrade to a dual DVB-T tuner
<EvilGuru> What kind of decoding requirements are there for HDTV (out of interest)
<abarbaccia> EvilGuru: the mythtv wiki has a good article on this topic
<EvilGuru> I will take a look now
<cosmic_> hi @ all
<cosmic_> would anyone please be so kind to help me fixing this problem ? : http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/131663/
<cosmic_> When i watch liveTV , then it looks bad
<cosmic_> like not enough frames/sec
<cosmic_> sorry for my bad english
<laga> cosmic_: your video driver is broken, fix it
<cosmic_> @ whitch point of the paste do you see that ?
<laga> 2008-03-21 20:10:06.949 VideoOutputXv Error: Could not find suitable XVideo surface.
<laga> 5	2008-03-21 20:10:06.950 VideoOutputXv: Falling back to X shared memory video output.
<laga> 11	2008-03-21 20:10:07.304 VideoOutputXv Error: GetRefreshRate(): X11 ModeLine query returned zeroes
<laga> 12	2008-03-21 20:10:07.335 VideoOutputXv Error: GetRefreshRate(): X11 ModeLine query returned zeroes
<laga> ^^ that's odd, too
<cosmic_> would you please explain the meaning of "odd" ?!
<laga> assuming you're german: http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&lang=de&searchLoc=0&cmpType=relaxed&sectHdr=on&spellToler=on&search=odd&relink=on ;)
<cosmic_> laga,  yes i am , thx for helping
<cosmic_> it seems that i have to restart X , be back in a mom
<tuxfreak_> Hi
<tuxfreak_> anybody in here ?
<Tuv0k> 65 ppl plus you
<rhpot1991> !ask | tuxfreak_
<ubotu> tuxfreak_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tuxfreak_> ok sorry. Im looking for a media center solution thtat is able to record tv play music and videos and to start games(supertux) is mythbuntu able to do that ?
<Tuv0k> yup
<rhpot1991> not sure about supertux, but everything else yes
<rhpot1991> might be able to make mythgame do it, I've only ever done emulators in there
<tuxfreak_> ok then il try to install it I come back if i have problems thx & cu
<abarbaccia> ...as if its that easy
<abarbaccia> haha
<nico_> good night from Scotland
<nico_> laga, did anyting change in the Myth code recently regarding lcdproc usage?
<nico_> Since I moved to Hardy, the display is acting differently and I get error messeages in syslog
<MythbuntuGuest93> laga are you there?
<graham> is there a way to cue videos to play in sequence?
<graham> like a video playlist?
<nico_> yes
<graham> nico: any suggestions how?
<nico_> when in the video manager, edit the file, and you can specify the next one to play
<nico_> it is not a play list, but more like "when done playing this file, play this one next"
<nico_> I think that if the files are named the same and using sequential final numbers it would do it automatically
<graham> thanks. can i set the player to automatically play through folders?
<laga> aSpastic: yes
<nico_> graham, I'm not sure
<laga> nico_: no clue :)
<nico_> laga!
<graham> laga: so also in the video manager?
<laga> err, sorry.
 * nico_ is battling Nova-T-500 disconnects that reappeared with 2.6.24
<aSpastic> laga: just about the diskless thing
<laga> graham: you meant nico_?
<laga> aSpastic: yeah
<nico_> that card became so stable, back to square 1
<laga> nico_: the nova t 500 must be a great piece of hardware :/
<aSpastic> got it booting, but when i click MCC on the server, nothing happens!
<nico_> laga, I'm back on the v4l-dvb list, bugging the devs
<laga> aSpastic: you're the second person to report that.. can you run sudo /usr/share/mythbuntu-control-centre/bin/mythbuntu-control-centre, click 'mcc' and give me the output?
<nico_> and I am stuck with nvidia, my TV sends crap modelines  to my Intel over HDMI :o(
<nico_> I am not having a great time with my system ATM
<laga> nico_: are you camelreef?
<laga> ah
<laga> :)
<camelreef> sorry
<laga> i get tearing since upgrading to hardy.. i'll have to fix that
<camelreef> I wuld be happy with tearing
<camelreef> I think I have lost stability in my DVB-T tuners, and the remote too, on the same board
<camelreef> I'm stuck with nvidia
<camelreef> and Myth
<aSpastic> laga: no such file /sys/block
<camelreef> and Myth acts weirdly as an lcdproc client
<camelreef> yeah !
<camelreef> woohoo!
<laga> aSpastic: and when you click the mcc button?
<laga> camelreef: lcdproc isn't that crucial, though
<laga> for me at least.. i dont use it, actually ;)
<camelreef> it serves no purpose, so it has to be there
<camelreef> one of those things
<aSpastic> when i run sudo.... it brings up MCC - then i click diskless, select amd64, then MCC, that is the error msg
<camelreef> it used to work great
<laga> aSpastic: can you click 'terminal' and then run mythbuntu-control-centre inside the terminal?
<camelreef> and the display truly changes the appearance of the case, from an ugly PC thing to an acceptable Media thing, and my wifes sees it like this, that is what counts (the brainwashing sessions worked)
<camelreef> it even worked great with the Gutsy backport
<aSpastic> Errno 2 - no such file... '/sys/block'
<laga> yeah, distro upgrades never are painless :/
<laga> aSpastic: that's what you get when you click the 'Open Terminal' button?
<camelreef> laga, I could become insuting, there. but I never had distro upgrade issues with either Debian or Ubuntu until now
<aSpastic> open termial works....then type mythbuntu-control-centre
<aSpastic> and get the /sys
<laga> aSpastic: does mythbuntu-control-centre launch?
<laga> camelreef: you're lucky then..
<aSpastic> no
<camelreef> laga, I have multiple systems, some dating from Debian potato, some from the first Ubuntu, whatever its name was. Some were even transfered accross hardware as-is
<aSpastic> OSError: [Errno2] no such file... '/sys/block'
<aSpastic> then gives me prompt
<camelreef> the original ubuntu install saw 3 laptops in it life, the office laptops
<camelreef> the debian package system and the quality control and release rules make the upgrades work
<laga> camelreef: yeah, but for things like breakage in the kernel...
<camelreef> or lcdproc clients ?
<laga> i always encounter problems when upgrading. i dont remember a upgrade where stuff didn't break.. i do have unusual setups which are not well tested, so it's to be expected.
<laga> aSpastic: that's odd.. let's see
<camelreef> I tend to be conservative, maybe that os the difference
<aSpastic> the only thing i changed was in inetd.conf
<aSpastic> added /ltsp/amd64 onto the end on the tftpboot line
<camelreef> laga, I setup the mythexport stuff for the iPod Touch, I talked a bit with rh and solved a few things with him, I should order the iPod tomorrow
<laga> aSpastic: why did you do that? i don't think that's a smart idea
<laga> camelreef: cool
<laga> i should get myself a mp3 gadget, too
<camelreef> order in the US, delivery in the US office, inter-office overnight FedEX to Aberdeen
<aSpastic> it could not find the file otherwise
<aSpastic> but even before i changed it, i was getting the same error
<laga> aSpastic: yes, it's not related to the m-c-c error. you probably didn't set up your dhcpd correctly.. but that doesn't matter right now
<laga> aSpastic: does /opt/ltsp/amd64/sys/ exist?
<aSpastic> i can chane the dhcp to have the ltsp/amd64/pxelinux.0?? it exists but is empty
<laga> aSpastic: you can find example dhcpd configuration files in /usr/share/doc/ltsp-server/examples/
<laga> aSpastic: does /sys/block/ exist on the server?
<aSpastic> yes hda etc ram0 - ram15
<laga> aSpastic: that's very odd. i wonder why it works for me.
<laga> aSpastic: what version of mythbuntu-control-centre do you use?
<camelreef> anyway, good night
<camelreef> ttyl
<aSpastic> 0.24-0ubuntu1
<aSpastic> it is amd64 not i386, client boots to busybox login
<aSpastic> busybox prompt i mean
<aSpastic> after the mythbuntu graphical boot
<laga> yes, you probably need to sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-diskless-server
<laga> and answer 'yes'
<laga> that will be fixed..
<laga> aSpastic: in what environment are you using mythbuntu-control-centre? gnome? anything special?
<aSpastic> out of the box..tryng your fix..2 secs
<weiser> Hey, I have some anoying problem with my pvr. I have a pvr-500 with 2 tuners on, but sometime it wont to record on the tuner I watching livetv with, also when the other one is free. Anyone have a clue og a solution?
<aSpastic> got a new error cannot chroot to ltsp/...../i386
<laga> aSpastic: where?
<aSpastic> when i click diskless>MCC...a terminal pops up
<aSpastic> tafter cannot chroot /opt/ltsp/i386  is says cannot delete /opt/ltsp/amd64.img
<aSpastic> i have to go to the PC in the hall and back, sorry if messages are vague
<laga> aSpastic: it'll only ever complain about not being able to delete things if you click the "delete image" button..
<aSpastic> i didnt click it...ill go do it again
<aSpastic> the /proc/9083/exe does not exist [Errno2]
<aSpastic> same with /sys/block
<aSpastic> didnt get the terminal window this time
<aSpastic> only get the message with /usr/share/mcc, not going Applications - MCC
<laga> yeah, you usually don't see messages unless you start it in a terminal
<aSpastic> just trying to give you as much info as i can
<laga> aSpastic: i dont know where those messages are coming from and i can't fix them unless i know some context (text surrounding the messages) and the exact error messages. maybe you can gather them on your hall computer and then file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythbuntu-control-centre
 * laga scratches head
<aSpastic> ok
<aSpastic> give me 2 tics, ill try something
<aSpastic> laga, can i paste in here?
<laga> aSpastic: use a pastebin, eg www.pastebin.ca
<aSpastic> http://www.pastebin.ca/952212
<laga> aSpastic: great, thanks. that should be easy to fix, i'll do it tomorrow
<laga> it's actually a miracle that it's working for me. very odd.
<aSpastic> what is it thats wrong?
<laga> aSpastic: it's trying to populate the flash drive combo box in the diskless tab by reading from /sys/block/.. but /sys/block/ doesn't exist inside the diskless environment
<laga> so it's bombing out
<aSpastic> ah ic
<laga> now i wonder why it doesn't happen here.. it's got to be magic
<aSpastic> would that explain why i get the mythbuntu logo on the client, then a busybox prompt?  or is that cos i dont have the backend started?
<laga> aSpastic: no, it's totally OK that /sys/block/ doesn't exist in /opt/ltsp/amd64/, it's only supposed to be populated on a running system..
<laga> aSpastic: have you done sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-diskless-server?
<aSpastic> yep, not booted the client since then
<laga> try it now :)
<aSpastic> got kernel, then mythbuntu loading bar
<aSpastic> just flashing cursor now
<laga> :/
<laga> no output whatsoever?
<aSpastic> not yet...do i need to download that server file? like in the wiki, or is it now incorporated?
<laga> what version of ltsp-server do you have on your server?
<laga> 5.0.40~bzr20080212-0ubuntu
<laga> err
<aSpastic> yep
<laga> 5.0.40~bzr20080212-0ubuntu3 <- that's the one you will need. the _3_ at the end is important
<aSpastic>  dpkg -l | grep ltsp
<aSpastic>  5.0.40~bzr20080212-0ubuntu3
<laga> yup, that's correct..
<laga> so, for debugging...
<aSpastic> just loaded to a busybox shell
<laga> just out of curiousity, can you pastebin /etc/inetd.conf?
<laga> aSpastic: cool. any error messages?
<aSpastic> remove the quiet from pxeconfig?
<laga> yes, and the splash as well
<aSpastic> nope got a (initramfs) promt
<aSpastic> http://www.pastebin.ca/952237
<aSpastic> only added /ltsp/amd64 to top line
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-22
<laga> yeah, that looks sane (although i'm not sure about that /ltsp/amd64 addition, but it shouldn't cause too much trouble)
<aSpastic> it is only the location of the kernel and pxlinux.0
<laga> aSpastic: yeah, remove 'qiet' and 'splash' and try rebooting the client..
<aSpastic> retrying nbd mount
<aSpastic> server closed connection
<aSpastic> ./etc/exports?
<aSpastic> ./var/lib/mythtv/recordings    *(ro,async,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check)
<laga> aSpastic: what does it say in /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/amd64/pxelinux.cfg/default now?
<aSpastic> DEFAULT vmlinuz ro initrd=initrd.img
<laga> yeah.. can you add nbdroot=the-address-of-your-server?
<laga> the server where inetd lives
<aSpastic> just the ip address?
<laga> yeah...
<laga> you can throw in the port as well ;)
<laga> address:port
<aSpastic> what is the mbdport?
<aSpastic> nbd
<laga> 2000
<laga> as defined in inetd.conf
<aSpastic> still the same
<Aquahallic> Evenin' folks
<Aquahallic> should a slave backend have mysql-server installed?? or should it have just the client?
<laga> evening Aquahallic
<aSpastic> EFAULT vmlinuz ro initrd=initrd.img nbdroot=192.168.xxx.xxx:2000
<laga> aSpastic: i'll need the complete error messages then.
<laga> aSpastic: what's in your /etc/exports?
<laga> aSpastic: what does exportfs say?
<abarbaccia> Aquahallic: just the client
<aSpastic> Begin: Retrying nbdmount
<Aquahallic> that's what I thought.. it's got samba on it too...
<aSpastic> Negotion error: server closed connection
<aSpastic> Looping
<abarbaccia> Aquahallic: probably not needed either
<Aquahallic> but.. that WAS a master and I changed the role...
<abarbaccia> ah, from the MMC?
<Aquahallic> so it prolly just didn't snatch 'em out
<laga> aSpastic: that sounds like it cant connect to the nbdrootd which is handled by inetd.. or /opt/ltsp/images/amd64.img does not exist. is inetd runniing?
<abarbaccia> did you change the roles from the MMC? file a bug if you did so it can get updated
<Aquahallic> saw it on this Hardy upgrade
<laga> hey abarbaccia, thanks for those bug reports
<aSpastic> diskless/overlay <world>   /var/lib/mythtv/recordings <world>
<abarbaccia> laga: trying.
<Aquahallic> yeah but on gusty abarbaccia
<abarbaccia> laga: i wanna get more involved ya kno. filing bugs is the start but i could probably help with some of the packaging
<laga> abarbaccia: that would be great
<abarbaccia> laga: I'm switching MonolithMC to using MythBuntu
<aSpastic> laga: you get my exportfs above
<abarbaccia> laga: should get many more users and more backing to the project - i believe its mature enough now
<laga> aSpastic: diskless/overlay/ or /var/cache/mythbuntu-diskless/overlay/?
<laga> abarbaccia: many more users? didn't know mythtv boxen were selling so well ;)
<abarbaccia> laga: you'd be surprised. had pretty decent turn out last year - even with all the schedules direct stuff that killed sales for 2 quarters
<abarbaccia> laga: its not a primary job, but i'm 22 and its beer money ;-)
<aSpastic> laga: /var... bad copy + paste
<laga> aSpastic: beer money? let's hope it's not selling too well then or you'll turn into an alcoholic
<laga> aSpastic: okay, then i'm stumped.. do you have a firewall?
<laga> abarbaccia: i'd have expected that it's a support nightmare
<aSpastic> yep...but the 2 machines are behind it
<aSpastic> maybe to do with that silly dhcp ting i did
<laga> aSpastic: does /opt/ltsp/images/amd64.img exist?
<aSpastic> yes...but 0 bytes???!!!
<aSpastic> -rwxr--r-- 1 root root 0 2008-03-21 22:00 amd64.img
<laga> that might explain a few things..
<laga> run sudo ltsp-update-image (or click "commit changes" in MCC)
<aSpastic> i think tomorrow i will fresh install, not change the dhcp thing..and hopefulyy apt-getupdate/upgrade, will see you fix that little bug thing i found :p
<abarbaccia> laga: eh, not terrible. my build's stabilized over the two years - but everything was still done with compiling from source so no packages, a pain to push upgrades, etc
<laga> abarbaccia: ouch
<abarbaccia> now, i can tell users "a bug was filed", close the ticket, and move on with it
<laga> heh
<laga> abarbaccia: i dont think that's gonna change a lot.. the mcc fix probably won't be in apt tomorrow ;)
<laga> aSpastic: try ltsp-update-image ;)
<abarbaccia> laga: it's a big move - i still have all of mythtv configuration automated through a website which is pretty nice so people don't ever have to touch mythtv-setup
<aSpastic> thanks a lot for your help laga....when will you get mcc fixed do you think? so i can have a test at it
<laga> abarbaccia: heh.. any plans for selling diskless clients? ;)
<abarbaccia> laga: but people are happy if they are part of a community ---- yes.
<laga> aSpastic: a few days perhaps.. i don't know when a fixed package will be uploaded.. but you don't really need MCC in the diskless client, eg it's not needed to boot a client
<aSpastic> but is it not needed for nvidia drives etc?
<laga> abarbaccia: cool.. mythtv configuration through a website? how does that work? does it spit out SQL which is imported into the user's DB?
<laga> aSpastic: yeah, it can be useful for that.. but it's not needed to make a client boot ;)
<aSpastic> laga: ok :P  thanks anyway...off on hols next week...so maybe when i get back in 7 days
<aSpastic> night all, thakns fo rthe help laga
<laga> sometimes i wonder if i'm not wasting my time..
<laga> anyways
<laga> abarbaccia: how did you push updates to people?
<abarbaccia> laga: wrote an update script that would download a script from my server nightly and run it
<Stemming78> what is the command to check version of mythvideo?
<Tuv0k> whats the cmd to install preset ubuntu configs?
<Tuv0k> from cli
<Stemming78> superml:  I noticed you responded to a thread giving answer to fix w/ editing metadata in MythVideo....  Directed user to update at https://edge.launchpad.net/~rhpot1991/+archive
<Stemming78> I am still learning so I am in need of a way to do this...
<superm1> Stemming78, you can grab the debs right from there
<superm1> or you can add the repository as listed there to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Stemming78> Basically just add the line deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/rhpot1991/ubuntu hardy main right into the sources.list file.  Then run update?
<superm1> not the deb-src
<superm1> just the deb line
<superm1> and instead of hardy gutsy
<Stemming78> Ahh,  thank you...
<Stemming78> While I was waiting for a comment to post, I f***ed my remote to the point of it not working any longer...   Long story, how can I reinstall the hardware.conf and lircd.conf after they have been deleted?
<Stemming78> Control Center is stalled configuring remote contrl.
<superm1> well they get backed up
<superm1> when mcc touches them
<superm1> they're still in /etc/lirc/
<Stemming78> I manually deleted the conf files... checking; no .bak or old files in directory other than lircd.conf.dpkg-old....   Other than that, I have modified files stored as a backup, but they have errors (edited with WinSCP which created the original prob).
<superm1> ah
<superm1> okay well you can reinstall lirc then
<superm1> apt-get remove --purge lirc
<superm1> and then apt-get install whatever gets removed
<Stemming78> thank you!
<Stemming78> Working again, thanks again.
<teknojuce> does the gatos package not work with myth?
<superm1> i dont think gatos has been updated in a long time..
<teknojuce> :/
<teknojuce> so theres no way to get it working then?
<superm1> well lets put it this way
<superm1> the last release was in 2002
<superm1> so it hasn't had a new version in ages..
<teknojuce> it was in the package list so I was hoping so :(
<superm1> well what about it are you looking to do?
<superm1> because the tv-input code is in x.org afaik
<teknojuce> http://megahurts.dk/rune/tv_output.html so this wouldnt work
<superm1> well have you already checked whether those were merged into x.org's git tree?
<superm1> it's very possible they did
<superm1> but never got updated
<teknojuce> i have a ati aiw radeon 32mb the first one and it says the tv in and out are supported by the gatos package so I was hoping i could use those two features with myth
<superm1> oh gatos tv-in never worked in myth i thought
<superm1> its not a full v4l2 driver that it implements is it?
<teknojuce> thats what one of the stop warnings said on the myth site
<teknojuce> hoped that it just ment it didnt totally function properly instead of not at all
<superm1> no i haven't ever seen any indication that anyone even had it partially working
<teknojuce> aye well thanks for the responce anyways
<teknojuce> the gatos comment here got my hopes up:
<teknojuce> All-in-Wonder Radeon (Radeon)
<teknojuce>     Should work fine with 4.1.0 or later drivers. Both XvImage (YUV->RGB overlay and scaling) and TV-in should work fine. There were success reports with NTSC, PAL and SECAM standards. Video capture should work as well. 3d acceleration should work fine.
<superm1> well by all means you can try, but i'd not expect much out of it :)
<teknojuce> is this what you were asking about x.org: Radeon TV-input code has been merged into X.Org CVS, to appear in release 7.0, this includes support for both original Rage Theatre and Rage Theatre 200 version.
<teknojuce> what does myth default use to play dvds
<teknojuce> as xine plays it myth crashes
<superm1> it defaults to an internal player
<teknojuce> okay so it doesnt use xine mplayer or vlc as they all seem to be working maybe I failed to set an option or something
<superm1> you can use any of those
<superm1> but by default it picks internal
<teknojuce> is there a way to see why the internal player is failing
<superm1> start it in a terminal
<superm1> and see what happens
<teknojuce> it seg faults saying that if failed to get recording show list but doesnt do that when started from the applications list
<garth> Has anyone had problems with the On Screen Display disappearing with a recent 7.10 update?
<laga> garth: let me guess, you upgraded to 0.21?
<garth> Yes, I think so. Was that a mistake?
<laga> heh
<laga> so close to getting an answer..
<weiser> I have a problem with my system, sometimes it wants to record a program, witch I have schedulet, on the tuner i'm watching livetv on, even then the other tuner is free, who do I change that?
<chrisor1> hey. is there someone who can help me configuring my hauppauge nova-t remote in 8.04?
<chrisor1> i've got all i need. hardware.conf, lircd.cond and lircrc. but only a few keys are working.
<laga> chrisor1: post in the forums in nobody answers here
<chrisor1> @laga: gibts eigentlich nen deutschen myth-irc-channel?
<laga> chrisor1: #mythtv-de :)
<abarbaccia> morning everyone
<laga> morning
<abarbaccia> laga: can you explain to me the different repositories briefly? you keep mentioning bzr or something
<laga> abarbaccia: we keep our code in bzr repositories at launchpad
<laga> https://code.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+branches
<abarbaccia> hurmmmm
<abarbaccia> so each one of these is a branch?
<laga> yeah
<abarbaccia> so this is where you do the development for a particular piece of the main dist
<abarbaccia> lets say, mythbuntu-control-centre --- this is where the latest in dev for the mythbuntu-control-center
<abarbaccia> is
<laga> yes
<laga> some of these branches contain very incomplete/immature software
<abarbaccia> gotcha
<laga> and sometimes you have to watch out which branch you use because some of them have very similar names
<laga> if you click on a branch, you'll see a "bzr branch [..]" command you can use to get the source
<abarbaccia> right
<abarbaccia> that was my next questions
<laga> and if you're a memeber of the mythbuntu/ubuntu-mythtv team, you can also push new software
<abarbaccia> so in each of these branches, is it just one package?
<laga> not quite.. there usually is one source package which can produce multiple binary packages
<abarbaccia> but one source package only
<laga> usually, yes
<abarbaccia> so something like mythbuntu-diskless might compile to several packages but its one source
<laga> yup
<abarbaccia> i want to figure out how the debian packaging system works and how to build them slash update them
<laga> abarbaccia: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/+branches
<laga> these are nsome other branches, partially belonging to the 'mythtv' project in launchpad AFAIK
<laga> abarbaccia: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythtv/mythtv-fixes
<laga> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythplugins/mythplugins-fixes
<laga> those should be enough to get you started :)
<abarbaccia> btw, who develops the launchpad software?
<laga> canonical..
<laga> and it's closed source..
<abarbaccia> i figured its closed source or else others would be using it - it's phenomineal
<laga> unless you try to navgiate it
 * laga tends to get lost
<abarbaccia> well, its great when you have someone sending you all the links
<abarbaccia> haha
<laga> ;)
<laga> true
<laga> it's a bit like sourceforge..
<laga> only tightly integrated with ubuntu so it's easier to manage distributions...
<laga> and not so slow
<abarbaccia> i was going to say sourceforge is great for a project - this is strictly for distributions
<abarbaccia> or works best with distributions
<laga> you can also use it with 'projects'
<laga> although i dont think you get a homepage
<laga> or webspace for tarballs
<abarbaccia> o gotcha
<laga> eg, mythbuntu is registered as a project
<abarbaccia> well, either way - for what they're using it for - it fills the space nicely
<laga> and not as a distro
<laga> yup
<laga> a great tool
<laga> i'm now running eskil's shoutcast patch. yay.
<laga> slightly segfaulty sometimes but it plays music
<abarbaccia> nice. i think mythmusic is going to be the most exciting plugin to track over the next few months
<abarbaccia> esp after it gets a UI rewrite - possibly some better browsing options, etc
<laga> there are many cool things that could be done wrt media management, eg integration of music players
<laga> like amarok does
<laga> but i can't code so i should shut up ;)
<laga> i'm also a bit limited because i only have an old CRT tv, and you are a bit limited at 720x576 ;)
<abarbaccia> hahaha agreed
 * laga needs to stop doing heavy multitasking in the middle of sentences
<abarbaccia> i have an HDTV - an older flatscreen - but it 1. doesn't have hdmi and 2. doesn't play very nice with EDID so getting a good resolution on it takes some effort
<abarbaccia> laga: do you use two ir devices? i'm trying to do some testing this afternoon with udev and lirc - they don't play very nice when you have two devices. i'm proposing to drop udev support from lirc for hardy - i just dont think its ready
<viciouslime> trying to get mythtv to use XvMC as output, once set to do so, mythtv crashes as soon as I try to watch TV. The frontend log file shows the following: GLVid, Error: Fatal error mythfrontend.real: main/renderbuffer.c:2153: _mesa_reference_renderbuffer: Assertion `oldRb->Magic == 0xaabbccdd' failed.
<viciouslime> anyone got any ideas please? :)
<laga> viciouslime: file a bug report
<abarbaccia> seems like a mythtv bug
<laga> hey, no problem
<laga> i wonder why people..
<laga> yeah, i just wonder 'why people' actually.
<laga> abarbaccia: we use apport to catch segfaults.. and then we'll get a backtrace in launchpad
<laga> and can submit that to the mythtv developers
<viciouslime> damn, ok, thanks :(
<laga> viciouslime: aren't you asked ba apport-gtk to file a bug report?
<laga> are you using 0.21?
<viciouslime> no i'm not asked to file a bug report, it just quits
<viciouslime> and yes i am using 0.21 on hardy
<viciouslime> i also get: VideoOutputXv: Desired video renderer 'ivtv' not available. codec 'None' makes 'opengl,xv-blit,xshm,xlib,' available, using 'opengl' instead. just before the line above in the log files...
<laga> that's odd.. even more interesting is the 'GLVid' part of that error message
<laga> viciouslime: your video playback profile is set up incorrectly then.
<laga> you told it to use 'ivtv' which is *not* xvmc
<laga> it falls back to opengl.. (which is a bad thing to do, so you probably want to file a bug about that beahvior ;))
<viciouslime> but i selected xvmc... i also tried via-xvmc as I am using a via epia sp8000 motherboard but that crashes too
<viciouslime> oh wait, no that log was from when i tried ivtv... oops
<viciouslime> just tried via-xvmc again and got:  VideoOutputXv: Desired video renderer 'xvmc-blit' not available. codec 'None' makes 'opengl,xv-blit,xshm,xlib,' available, using 'opengl' instead.
<laga> viciouslime: what version of mythtv are you using? dpkg -l mythtv
<viciouslime>  mythtv         0.21.0-0ubuntu
<viciouslime> laga: thank you so much for trying to help btw :D
<laga> viciouslime: what's the number after "ubuntu"?
<viciouslime> ...there isn't one
<viciouslime> just checked in synaptic, that show ubuntu3
<laga> yeah, that's current...
<laga> viciouslime: i dont know why xvmc doesn't work, but please a file a bug about the opengl fallback anyways.. and include a refernece to this ticket: http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/4951#comment:3
<viciouslime> ok, thanks laga
<monteslu> cool, a mythbuntu channel :)
<monteslu> looks like it's got some support. I'm about to drop mythdora as it seems that community has stagnated
<MythbuntuGuest98> how much processing and memory is used by the diskless server? or is it mostly used on the client? just wondering because my myth server is a little underpowered to start with
<laga> MythbuntuGuest98: the client does all the work
<MythbuntuGuest98> sweet, so it shouldnt bog down the server any at all?
<keescook> laga: I recommend "apt-cache policy mythtv" instead of "dpkg -l" since dpkg -l will truncate versions if the terminal isn't wide enough.
<laga> no..
<laga> keescook: thanks
<MythbuntuGuest98> cool thanks
<laga> keescook: i usually use dpkg -l mythtv | cat
<laga> ;)
<laga> MythbuntuGuest98: it will probably tax the server a little bit when the client boots, but that shouldn't be an issue unless your server is really underpowered
<keescook> laga: yeah, me too.  bdmurray showed me the policy thing, and that's kinda cool too.  :)  /me runs off to breakfast again
<monteslu> anyone using an hd-homerun?
<monteslu> 160 bucks is a lot, but i might save overall compared to what Im spending for my cable company's dvr
<laga> MythbuntuGuest98: if you have any problems with -diskless, post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=711079&page=6
<laga> MythbuntuGuest98: even better, read the thread before posting.. with the latest mythbuntu-control-centre upload, it should be mostly painless though
<MythbuntuGuest98> ok with the latest mcc just select diskless server and it does the rest?
<laga> you'll have to build the image first.. then you need to configure a dhcpd manually or create a USB pen drive for booting
<keescook> monteslu: I love my hdhomerun.  totally painless, Just Works.
<monteslu> keescook, cool. That's what i was looking for, thanks :)
<MythbuntuGuest98> ok so a little more than point and click, i should read up on it i guess, that link is a good start?
<laga> keescook: are, you're a mythtv user, too?
<keescook> monteslu: the only thing I had to play with was making sure I had reasonable signal strength, but that was only a problem due to how many times I'm splitting my incoming cable.  :)
<keescook> monteslu: also note that it's great for _analog_ HD.  I have no idea if/how the "digital cable" stuff works with it.
<MythbuntuGuest98> one thing im not sure about, dhcp is assigned by my router, is that acceptable?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest98: no, but you'll have to create a bootable pen drive in MCC. that's the easiest thing to do.. in the thread i mentioned above, i described some alternate solutions but they're way more complicated
<monteslu> keescook, i think I can get QAM over here
<monteslu> but about the same channels as ATSC
<laga> MythbuntuGuest98: also make sure that your server always has the same IP address. you can probably set that in your router
<keescook> monteslu: okay, cool.  yeah, I'm using it for QAM.
<MythbuntuGuest98> are the steps in the wiki good enough to get me started?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest98: you dont need the manual in the wiki, it's all in MCC now
<MythbuntuGuest98> is allow unsigned packages a good idea or bad?
<MythbuntuGuest98> under server preperation
<laga> MythbuntuGuest98: depends on your /etc/apt/sources.list
<laga> if you want packages from third-party repositories, you should add it
<laga> if you never modified sources.list
<laga> then you should be fine without it
<MythbuntuGuest98> cool thanks
<laga> MythbuntuGuest98: let me know how it goes
<laga> :)
<MythbuntuGuest98> ok im working today so im eating and leaving in a few, but the build image script is running
<laga> MythbuntuGuest98: yeah, it can take a while.. it downloads a lot of data
<MythbuntuGuest98> i doubt you guys get thanked enough, but you guys have done a really good job with mythbuntu, and its awsome that you guys are always around willing to help with setting up and stupid questions
<laga> heh, thanks :)
<MythbuntuGuest98> hopefully not too much im only allowed 2g on a seven day rotating period, but ive got about 800 left right now
<laga> MythbuntuGuest98: hum.. that's gonna be close :/
<laga> MythbuntuGuest98: i dont know off-hand how much it downloads, but it might as well be over 500M up to 1G
<MythbuntuGuest98> wow
<MythbuntuGuest98> well im started now, ill just hope for the best
<laga> MythbuntuGuest98: maybe you can download our beta alternate disk on a different connection, it has all the needed packages
<laga> MythbuntuGuest98: heh, good luck then :)
<MythbuntuGuest98> really sucks when i go over, they neck me down to dial up or slower
<MythbuntuGuest98> i can live with it because its my own fault, but my wife goes balistic when her facebook doesnt load fast enough
<laga> hah
<laga> 8G per month is not a lot
<laga> MythbuntuGuest98: if you've got a lot of ubuntu computers, i'd suggest you look into using apt-cacher
<laga> (i used it when i was developing the diskless thing and it helped a lot ;))
<MythbuntuGuest98> no its a satalite connection, im in the middle of alaska, the only way in is by plane, no roads, no power lines, no phone lines, its all satalite and generators
<laga> wow
 * laga is kind of jealous
<MythbuntuGuest98> what does it do? share packages?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest98: it caches packages.. after you downloaded one package once, you'll get it from your local cache the next time a computer requests it
<MythbuntuGuest98> its awsome out here, kinda hard on the women, but its a hunting fishing nature lovers dream
<MythbuntuGuest98> cool, ill have to take note to look into that, is it pretty easy to set up? im assuming one of the computers would be the cache storage and the others would look there first?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest98: hard on the women? you're married ;)
<laga> MythbuntuGuest98: it's very easy to set up.. you just modify the sources.list on the computers after installing it
<laga> it's well-documented
<MythbuntuGuest98> yeah, and she likes it most of the time, but shes always telling me that were moving, (she grew up surrounded by cities) she's done really well, lasted a year before going to town for shoping, hair, movies, eating out, etc...
<MythbuntuGuest98> might be a record for the women that live here, im pretty proud of her
<laga> ah
<laga> you meant it that way ;)
<MythbuntuGuest98> i guess i missed what you though i ment
<laga> MythbuntuGuest98: i thought you meant there was a shortage of women ;)
<MythbuntuGuest98> there is that too, i met my wife on the internet
<MythbuntuGuest98> the women in alaska have a saying, "the odds are good, but the goods are odd"
<MythbuntuGuest98> means there are plenty of men, but
<laga> heh ;)
<MythbuntuGuest98> apt-cacher? right? i need to write that down before i forget
<laga> yup
<laga> if you don't want to have it running all the time, you can run it from inetd. the manual will tell you how to do that
<MythbuntuGuest98> well thanks for your help, im off to paint an airplane
<MythbuntuGuest98> hopefully ill finish up tonight with bandwith to spare
<MythbuntuGuest98> thanks
<laga> good luck :)
<Cackette> Everything was working perfectly until I updated to .21 via the Update Manager. Once it updated, video playback has been broken. For HD recordings, when tried to playback, the video and audio would start, then the video would freeze 1-2 seconds in. For SD recording playbacks, a rainbow pattern/static would show and audio played. I browsed the forums and tried removing mythdvd and updating mythvideo, but the problems still occu
<superm1> check that you have the prop driver installed properly if you need one
<superm1> and there are a ton of new settings for changing playback
<firekool__> What is a good mixer package that works well that I can adjust the volume on a realtek soundcard.,
<weiser_> sdf
<laga> firekool__: alsamixer
<Tuv0k> pulseaudio mixer
<majoridiot> anyone around who knows WTF is wrong with LIRC these days?
<laga> um
<majoridiot> can't set up a simple MCE remote
<laga> i can't be worse than before?
<majoridiot> well, the remote worked before.  now only every now and then.
<majoridiot> no clue wtf is going on... everything is as it should be with hardware.conf lircd.conf, etc.  no errors starting/restarting lirc but remote is just... dead.  noting via irw.
<laga> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc? :)
<superm1> majoridiot, hi
<superm1> 8.04?
<superm1> or 7.10?
<majoridiot> hola superm1!
<majoridiot> 7.10 upgraded
<majoridiot> to new packages
<superm1> okay well post your lircd.conf and hardware.conf in a pastebin
<majoridiot> i tried waiting until after the update was complete before configing the remote... still no love.  been fighting this for two days now with no clue where to look next.  everything looks good.
<majoridiot> sec... lemme move into that box.  it's in another room.
<majoridiot> http://paste.uni.cc/18509
<majoridiot> http://paste.uni.cc/18510
<majoridiot> strange thing is... every now and then it will work- and when it does not, no errors.
<majoridiot> have confirmed the remote and receiver are 100% on my main box...
<majoridiot> and moved the receiver (same type) from my main box to this build with no love.  never seen anything like this.
<majoridiot> superm1: did you get my other email about needing firewire info to help suss that all out?
<superm1> bad usb maybe?
<superm1> majoridiot, yeah i did but i forgot to reply
<superm1> and some three hundred emails came after it :)
<majoridiot> no... tried every port and different cables, even.
<majoridiot> (i figured)
<superm1> well those files both look sane
<majoridiot> i know.
<superm1> so when it doesnt work no errors though?
<superm1> how is that possible..
<majoridiot> that's the maddening part
<majoridiot> no errors
<majoridiot> restart lirc goes just fine.
<superm1> you sure the hardware is 100%?
<superm1> well no errors restarting lirc, but is lircd running?
<superm1> and is the module properly loaded
<majoridiot> yes- i even tried the one i use every day on my main box.
<superm1> and being used
<majoridiot> yes
<superm1> well you considered apt-get remove --purge lirc
<superm1> and then reinstall it
<superm1> choose the remote in the debconf
<superm1> and let it go with that
<majoridiot> lspci | grep shows lirc_mceusb2, lirc_imon and lirc_dev are loaded
<superm1> I doubt it should change anything
<superm1> oh!
<superm1> you've got an imon huh
<superm1> okay well so they are fighting for whom is lirc0 then
<majoridiot> dude... i've tried reinstalling this from scratch like 6 times, trying different sequences.  nothing seems to work.
<majoridiot> yeah, ideally i'd like both to work... but i'd settle for just mceusb2
<superm1> blacklist the lirc_imon then
<superm1> either have to do that or explicitly list the order they get loaded somewhere
<majoridiot> tried straightening it out with multiple device loads in /etc/init.d/lirc like usual, but still no love.
<majoridiot> hm
<superm1> well the multiple device stuff is a little more complicated with hardy
<majoridiot> wondered about imon.
<superm1> i tried to add that into packaging
<majoridiot> ok...
<majoridiot> i've come up bupkiss trying to find a load order setting.  any pointers?
<superm1> well is imon a usb device?
<majoridiot> yes
<superm1> well it might be autoloaded by udev then
<superm1> you can try two things
<majoridiot> ah
<Cackette> any pros in here? still no resolve on my playback issues
<Cackette> described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=732020
<laga> Cackette: why dont you wait for an answer to your forum posting?
<laga> ah ;)
<majoridiot> hehe
<laga> Cackette: have you tried selecting a different video display profile?
<superm1> majoridiot, either add it to the list in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<superm1> majoridiot, or explicitly in /etc/modules
<Cackette> laga: which one is recommended?
<Cackette> everything worked before .21
<laga> Cackette: just try them and see what works for you
<Cackette> ok
<superm1> Cackette, slim is the most like how 0.20.2 was
<Cackette> superm1: huh?
<superm1> but there are tons of options to tweak
<superm1> the slim profile
<Cackette> oh, ok
<Cackette> thanks, i'll check it
<laga> so much for 'even after suggested fixes' ;)
<majoridiot> superm1- ok... i blacklisted lirc_irmon and rebooted. i can get irw data now... :D
<superm1> majoridiot, see :)
<superm1> majoridiot, as for firewire stuff
<superm1> need to get those utils on the firewire page to accept port and node as runtime arguments
<majoridiot> any recommendations on how to get both modules to play nicely together with lirc?  it's a shame that the volume knob on a $250 htpc case will just sit doing nothing.
<superm1> its not detected as a hid device?
<laga> majoridiot: antec fusion?
<majoridiot> silverstone lc16
<majoridiot> similar knob... different params,
<laga> ah.. just wondering because the antec fusion has got a IR receiver
<superm1> majoridiot, you sure lirc_imon won't read your mceusb2 remote stuff?
<majoridiot> this one does too.  remote is for crap, tho.  super-jinky.
<laga> majoridiot: maybe you can use the built-in receiver for your MCE remote
<majoridiot> hm... never tried getting imon to read the mceusb.  is it rc6 compatible?
<laga> dunno
<laga> i dont own nifty hardware like that ;)
<majoridiot> interesting thought.  will look into that.
<majoridiot> me neither laga... building it for a friend.
<majoridiot> my htpc case set me back $50... and has no knobs but the owner. ;)
<Cackette> laga: none of them work
<laga> Cackette: you should append some meaningful snipprts from /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log to your posting then
<majoridiot> superm1- is that all that is needed for firewire?  to get both primers to take port and node as an argument?
<Cackette> laga: what would some meaningful snippets be
<superm1> majoridiot, if you get that part done i can drop them into the mythtv-backend source package
<superm1> i've got mythprime already in there
<superm1> and firewire_tester already in there
<superm1> should be more than 15-30 lines patch to each of them
<majoridiot> ok... so both the mythprime c code for the moto 6200 and the mythprime_p2p scripts need port and node added as arguments to pass to them.  that's all?
<laga> Cackette: well, try to start playback and then paste what's in the logs
<majoridiot> doesn't seem like a big deal.
<Cackette> ok
<Cackette> i'm pretty sure i have logs of that already
<laga> Cackette: in the forums, not in here please :)
<Cackette> let me look
<Cackette> yeah, i will lol
<Cackette> ugh, my log is 25.8MB
<Cackette> what part of it should i post
<majoridiot> EGADS!
<laga> Cackette: anything after you hit "watch tv"?
<superm1> majoridiot, why egads?
<Cackette> how do i know where it starts watch tv
<superm1> 25.8 mb.... i had a 750 mb one when upnp stopped working for me :)
<Cackette> shouldnt it be logging everything from startup
<superm1> majoridiot, but yeah that's it
<laga> Cackette: there are time stamps
<Cackette> true
<superm1> majoridiot, once you've got that in place let me know, and i'll add them to the source package.  that page of yours will be a lot less daunting then :)
<Cackette> but this log is a week old :( i dont remember what time i hit watch tv
<laga> Cackette: maybe.. you can do it now?
<Cackette> i could
<Cackette> whats the command to start a log again
<laga> Cackette: sudo rm /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log to delete your old logs, you will have to restart mythfrontend afterwards.
<Cackette> ok
<Cackette> so it logs by itself?
<laga> yes
<Cackette> ok
<Cackette> brb
<Cackette> how long should i let it log after the problem starts
<Cackette> before i hit Esc to stop watching a recordin
<laga> dunno.. a minute or so
<Cackette> ok
<Cackette> brb
<majoridiot> superm1- there won't be anything to that page, once that is added in.  mainly just troubleshooting stuff.
<superm1> :)
<majoridiot> superm1- i'll see what i can do about converting them in the next few days.  it's a new area, but i think i can suss it eventually.
<majoridiot> it's nice to see so many people on the list in here... much better than the old days when there were less than 10 @ any given time :)
<superm1> majoridiot, this project has gotten a lot bigger
<superm1> some 140k people have downloaded the iso....
<majoridiot> hehe... think so?
<laga> superm1: the beta?!
<majoridiot> best one going.
<superm1> laga, no just in general :)
<laga> ah
<majoridiot> well, i know that my server doled out 3000+ of the first torrent release. :)
<majoridiot> lots of folks dumping mythdora to switch over.
<laga> i wonder if mythdora also has these nasty rpm dependency problems.. i'm seeing a lot of postings regarding broken nvidia kernel modules and stuff on mythtv-users
<majoridiot> superm1- i'm not using firewire anymore, so i have no clue how it is working @ install... is the firewire bus auto-scanned for port and node or are they user-provided?
<superm1> majoridiot, thats done automatically now adays in myth
<superm1> the user provided stuff would be in mythprime and such though
<superm1> unless you can find a way to scan that too
<superm1> rhpot1991_laptop, uses firewire
<Cackette> laga: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=732020 logs added
<superm1> rhpot1991_laptop, meet majoridiot
<superm1> majoridiot, meet rhpot1991_laptop
<majoridiot> superm1- i don't see why it couldn't be done automatically.
<majoridiot> 'lo rhpot
<majoridiot> superm1- i'll see if i can't put something together to handle an auto-scan and feed the port and node to the primers.
<superm1> okay
<superm1> sounds good
<majoridiot> will have to be bash or c for now... haven't found time to learn python yet.
<superm1> c preferably
<majoridiot> agreed.
<majoridiot> last question...
<majoridiot> i can't find a load order for modules loaded @ boot... any clues?
<superm1> like what modules?
<majoridiot> (so i can sort out the load order of mceusb before imon)
<superm1> oh just explicitly list them
<superm1> in /etc/modules
<majoridiot> lirc_mceusb lirc_imon
<superm1> and hopefully that would handle it
<superm1> one line each
<majoridiot> ok... i thought that... but-
<majoridiot> if you don't stipulate it there, what default load order is used and where is it stored?
<majoridiot> (it surprised me lirc_imon and lirc_mceusb2 were being loaded before i even enabled the remote)
<superm1> majoridiot, udev figures out what's plugged in
<superm1> and there is no static order
<majoridiot> or is it just in the order it is detected?
<superm1> yup order its detected
<majoridiot> ah.  got it.  freekin udev hehe.
<majoridiot> ok... i gotta get this build wrapped up so i can get it to him tomorrow.  he's getting antsy to watch some HD movies on his new 50" plasma. LOL
<superm1> okay
<majoridiot> quite a mythbox... he went quadcore.
<superm1> hopefully it works out well
<majoridiot> thanks for the help... i'll check in again soon.
<superm1> that's overkill
<superm1> yup ya
<superm1> cya
<majoridiot> future-proofing. ;)
<majoridiot> laga- nice to see you again!
<Cackette> ;/
<laga> Cackette: try a different video playback profile which does not use xvmc
<Tuv0k> weird
<Tuv0k> some recording stream via mythweb
<Tuv0k> and some don't
<Tuv0k> some are different sizes of the same shot
<Tuv0k> show
<Tuv0k> I'm trying to put a finger on it
<Tuv0k> just trying to get my myth to perform constitently
<Cackette> laga: i tried every profile
<Tuv0k> where can I find my locale in the format mythweb will like?
<Tuv0k> I need to update
<MythbuntuGuest72> Hello.
<MythbuntuGuest72> I have question, is anyone available to assist?
<Tuv0k> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MythbuntuGuest72> How can I play content on a windows machine from the Mythbuntu machine on the same network?
<laga> Cackette: try one that doesn't use xvmc. and show us the logs
<MythbuntuGuest72> laga, was that aimed at me?
<Bojer> hello
<Bojer> anyone home? :-)
<Tuv0k> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Tuv0k> :)
<Bojer> I just installed a machine as backend, and i am now trying to get another machine to connect to it as a frontend. Both machines are running version 8.04 of mythbuntu and is fully up to date. During the setup i test the connection to the mysql database and it is working fine. The backend is configured to resive remote connection. Then i start the frontend it says the it cant connect to the backend. What have i done wrong?
<Tuv0k> I had that problem once
<Tuv0k> it could be a number of things
<Tuv0k> so your question could be aided by more info
<Bojer> i tried nmap and the backend seems to be open for connections
<Tuv0k> make sure the frontend is using the correct passwd for the backends database
<Tuv0k> then make sure you are connecting to the backends ip address and not the frontends localhost address
<Bojer> i checked it more then once and i guess that it i because it test is ok
<Tuv0k> then check the mythtv faq
<Tuv0k> I would guess the ip address
<Bojer> i tried both width the dns name and ip
<Tuv0k> its been a while since I ran into that issue
<Bojer> and it can ping the backend
<Bojer> i tried both width 7.10 and 8.04
<Bojer> and i reinstalled several times
<Tuv0k> Have you run mythtv-setup on each frontend to set the Master Server IP? First page of the General settings.
<Tuv0k> I'm no fan of a reinstall
<Tuv0k> if you are doing something wrong, a reinstall won't fix the issue
<Tuv0k> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=611899
<Tuv0k> for your reading pleasure
<Bojer> the ip is set to 192.168.0.7 and the username and password is the one listed in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<Tuv0k> thats a great start
<Tuv0k> is there a detailed message the frontend is gving?
<Tuv0k> also like in the forum link I posted
<Bojer> 2 sec ill get it
<Tuv0k> check the myth log
<Tuv0k> reconfigure the database
<Bojer> where is it located
<Bojer> ?
<Tuv0k> apt-get install gdebconf
<Tuv0k> look for mysql
<Tuv0k> then reconfigure
<Tuv0k> thats just one way
<Tuv0k> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<Tuv0k> another
<Tuv0k> http://www.google.com/search?q=reconfigure+mythtv+database&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<Tuv0k> we need a google bot
<Tuv0k> !google
<ubotu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Tuv0k> !mythtv-database
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mythtv-database - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tuv0k> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy-backports/mythtv-database
<Bojer> do i need to do this on the backend or on the frontend?
<Tuv0k> you might want to do some more reading on myth
<Tuv0k> only the backend has the database
<Tuv0k> also read the forum link I posted
<tgm4883_laptop> did you run the mysql test in MCC on the frontend?
<Tuv0k> he said he did
<Tuv0k> checked ok
<Tuv0k> I'm betting its his database
<tgm4883_laptop> well, actually it appears that he checked it.  But doesn't say if he used MCC on the FE or on the BE
 * Tuv0k one to beam up
<Bojer> i just tried to test the connection to the backend in MMC and it was successful
<Bojer> i we aggre that it isent the database if i can get a mythtv player to connect?
<Bojer> can i be because i set a master mysql password?
<tgm4883_laptop> when did you do that?
<Bojer> going it now :-)
<Bojer> it connected
<Bojer> ohh did you mean the password or the mythtv player?
<tgm4883_laptop> the password
<Bojer> during the installation
<Bojer> i said that is was a god idear and i have to agree :-)
<Alowishus> Have a Feisty MythTV system, about to update to Gutsy and let it pull in 0.21... any pointers?  Have a database backup already... anything special that needs to be done to apt's sources.list other than adding Gutsy repositories?
<Tuv0k> why not wait for hardy?
<Alowishus> had a free weekend, wanted to get on 0.21
<Alowishus> figured Gutsy -> Hardy wouldn't be too bad
<Tuv0k> if you have the guts, and feel fiesty, go for hardy
<Tuv0k> :-P
<Alowishus> ooh hmm... straight from Feisty to Hardy beta huh
<tgm4883_laptop> yes if you are feeling gutsy, go for hardy
<Alowishus> lol
<abarbaccia> just a note - never skip a distro
<toorima_> i thought you had to go feisty-gutsy-hardy in that case
<abarbaccia> do gutsy -> hardy -> feisty
<toorima_> yeah
<Alowishus> ok, yeah I figured the distro skipping wasn't as well tested
<Alowishus> thought I'd get to Gutsy this weekend, and then Hardy when it's final
<abarbaccia> Alowishus: that sounds like a good plan
<toorima_> but going from dapper to hardy should work or?
<toorima_> i dont have anything dapper but lts to lts should be possible right
<abarbaccia> toorima_: no
<abarbaccia> toorima_: you never want to skip any distribution
<abarbaccia> LTS just means they support it longer and don't kill it off
<Alowishus> well a single distro should just be as easy as "sudo do-release-upgrade", eys?
<toorima_> oh thought lts to lts was gonna work
<toorima_> abarbaccia: thx for the info
<abarbaccia> n p
 * toorima_ sticks with debian stable for servers
<hugolp> Hi, Im getting glitches on the liveTV video and longer locking time on channels since I updated to .21
<hugolp> anybody experiencing the same?
<hugolp> the turners and the antena are the same
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-23
<Alowishus> Going from a standard Feisty install, now to Gutsy, is it subsequently assumed that I should also install the mythbuntu-desktop metapackage to ease upgrades going forward?
<Adin> hello all
<Adin> hello
<Adin> I NEED HELP!!!!!!!
<Adin> can anyone help me?
<laga> !ask | adin
<ubotu> adin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Adin> im new to mythbuntu and im not getting sound with mythtv dvd playback, can anyone help me?
<toorima> Adin: do you get sound from other stuff in mythtv? like mythvideos or watchTV
<Adin> yes
<toorima> Adin: what kind of soundout, spdif etc
<Adin> onboard stereo
<toorima> hmm do you get ac3 sound from other sources? like hdtv or divx movie with ac3 sound?
<laga> is it mono sound on that dvd? is it broken for lots of dvds you own or just for a few?
<Adin> laga: lots of movies, i have installed libdvdcss2 --- toorima: i dont have a surround setup (2.1) but i can stream music
<JDee2008> hello i anybody had trouble with mythbuntu setup detecting their cd rom?
<JDee2008> anybody?
<JDee2008> hmm is anyone here?
<laga> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<JDee2008> sorry
<JDee2008> i had trouble installing mythbuntu, it got to the stage where it was trying to detect my cd-rom and said that there was none present. However it go to that stage using a Mythbuntu cd-rom!
<surlyjake> what is the easiest way to stream video's from my library over the web?
<Stemming78> Logitech has a pretty exiting new remote: http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/remotes/universal_remotes/devices/3898&cl=us,en
<Stemming78> I was wondering if there is support for this and/or a working Lircd.conf that anyone knows about.
<porthmeus_> Hello, I've just installed Mythbuntu on an extra computer, and I've got a strange and annoying problem.  Am I in the right place?
<porthmeus> Hello, does anyone know how to fix the problem where xfce4-terminal crashes X in a fresh Mythbuntu 7.10 install?
<Stemming78> *Remote in question is the "LOGITECH HARMONY ONE" - anyone have an idea if it is supported by Mythbuntu?
<Adin> did anyone answer my previous question?
<rhpot1991_laptop> ah man I missed majoridiot
<mutatis> morning all. I'm looking for a stable mythbuntu release, via a popular torrent. can some1 point me in the right direction?
<rhpot1991_laptop> mutatis: the torrents for 7.10 no longer work IIRC, use the direct download
<rhpot1991_laptop> the torrents for 8.04 beta should be pretty speedy now though, if you want to go that route
<mutatis> thanks rhpot
<mutatis> down in 8 hours!:S
<mutatis> you are right that the direct download is a better option! down in 18mins. :D
<Tuv0k> QSettings: error creating /home/mythtv/.qt
<agm> I've tried to install a Hardy mythtv backend on a Via Epia system but i can't configure mythtv-setup - it crashes with an "illegal instruction (core dumped)" The system worked fine with gutsy and the .20 mythtv. Have the new packages been optimized to 686?
<Tuv0k> works fine on a amd64
<Tuv0k> not sure if that answers your question
<Tuv0k> only to say, I'm pretty sure it is
<agm> I can also run it on a vmware install, unfortunately the via C3 processors don't support all of the 686 instructions
<Tuv0k> oh
<laga> agm: they've been optimized for i686 with mmx.
<laga> agm: what instruction are you talking about?
<agm> I don't know specifically, I'll upload the crash report to launchpad a little later
<agm> I know that it was one of the reasons for keeping the kernel around i386
<laga> at least earlier c3 cpus didn't have CMOV which was not mandatory for i686..
<agm> yeah - I just found it
<laga> how old is that CPU?
<laga> looks like the nehemiah cores have CMOV
<agm> pre-nehemiah - its an ezra
<directhex> via cpu? PURGE IT WITH FLAME
<agm> on the early m-10000, m-5000
<agm> weak processor, but uses very little electricity
<directhex> intel cpus are significantly better on power-per-watt, and via know it
<agm> directhex: can you recommend an intel system that uses 50watt at idle
<laga> my intel laptop uses 15W when idle ;)
<directhex> idle? anything that takes a mobile cpu. or even the D201GLY2A
<directhex> trivially
<directhex> 50W is a *lot*
<laga> but 50W.. should be doable with  efficient chipsets and PSUs
<laga> directhex: i dont think the D201GLY2A will do 3d accel in linux, though
<directhex> look at it this way: not all MHz are equal (and via MHz are largely worthless). 7W gets you a 1ghz c7; 8W gets you a 1.06ghz core 2 duo
<directhex> and 2.5W gets you a 1.8GHz dual-core Atom
<directhex> a core2 mhz is worth about 5-6x a via one. per core.
<laga> yeah.. and how is that gonna make mythtv run on his c3? :>
<agm> laga: i believe it is the cmov instruction
<laga> yeah, me too.
<directhex> highly likely
<laga> i dont think we're gonna remove that.. unless the performance hit is neglible
<agm> They seem to debate this frequently (i386 packages) on ubuntu-devel
<directhex> go compile whatever that "optimized" gentoo for epia is called
<laga> neglibile*
<directhex> negligible.
<laga> agm: i'd suggest you download the source packages, modify them to remove the cmov stuff and then recompile.. a PPA might be nixe for this
<agm> How has the performance improved in the other builds? I had no problem with the mythbackend on gutsy - and this is with a machine with 256 ram :-)
<laga> some guy actually has a EPIA repo
 * directhex fails to see the point of such a thing
<agm> are all of the myth package optimized?
<directhex> i typed "suck" instead of "such" by accident, my subconcious is clued up
<laga> agm: what other packages do we have? ;)
<agm> There could be some bug reports if there are a lot of epia front ends.
<laga> agm: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301 <- somewhere in the forums, someone has a PPA for epia specific builds.. maybe you should talk to him
<agm> Will do, thanks for the help
 * directhex wonders which magical epias are being talked about which are capable of displaying video
<agm> who displays video on a backend?
<laga> agm: yes.. but unless we see some benchamrks (or measure things ourselves) that prove that removing the cmov instruction won't impact performance (negatively), we won't remove it :)
<laga> benchmarks*
<laga> we already got a lot of people complaining that 0.21 is slower :/
<laga> directhex: xvmc
<directhex> laga, yay, xvmc always makes things better. assuming it's supported by the epia in question
<laga> lots of people are using epia as their frontends
<directhex> more fool them, IME
<laga> heh
<agm> laga: I'm new to buidling debian packages. Do i need to grab the source for each of the myth debs, change the 686 option in debian/rules and then rebuild?
<laga> agm: you just apt-get source mythtv
<laga> then you have the source for all mythtv packages
<agm> I've got a folder with mythtv-0.21
<laga> agm: maybe there's also a --disable-cmov option, see ./configure --help
<laga> agm: yeah
<agm> building that builds all of the necessary packages?
<laga> agm: you can either build it on your system, upload it to a PPA or use pbuilder..
<laga> agm: yes.. but not mythplugins, you will have to rebuild them against your new libmyth*
<laga> agm: you probably want to add a new changelog entry before rebuilding
<agm> cool, thanks for the help
<laga> i use "dch -v" from the devscripts
<yotux> can mythbuntu handle blu-ray?
<laga> no
<laga> agm: use 'apt-get build-dep mythtv' to get all the build dependencies for mythtv.. if you choose to build it locally
<yotux> thankz
<laga> yotux: it's possible to rip blu ray disks to your hard disks and play them from there, but that's cumbersome and basically circumventing copy protection which is illegal in a lot of countries
<yotux> I understand
<yotux> most of what we do in linux to watch dvd is in volation of DMCA
<yotux> live in the states don't know where your from
<Ziroda1> Hi I can't seem to get VNC working, when connecting I get the error that no password has been set even though I have set a password
<mutatis> Afternoon all. Is it ok to ask for help in this channel?
<sp3ct> Greetings all. I just ran an update on my mythtv server this morning.  And now myth is not very happy. It does not start right, just into X with the window manager. And most every tool I try to use breaks with an "Illegal instruction (core dumped)". any pointers help would be appreciated. is this a CPU incompatiability ?  server uses a Via C3 Ezra chip.
<mutatis> *sees*
<mutatis> Should USB drives auto-mount in Mythbuntu 7.10?
<yotux> mutatis: I think so
<yotux> mutatis: what seems to be the issue?
<mutatis> well.. I'm new to Linux... so everything is an issue. :)
<mutatis> My USB drive doesn't appear
<agm> sp3ct: are you running gutsy or hardy
<mutatis> and I can't get into root, using 'su root'
<yotux> there is no root account in ubuntu
<sp3ct> I originally installed from the mythbuntu 7.10, so guessing gutsy
<mutatis> is there a default password I missed in the installation?
<mutatis> yotux: really? aha.
<yotux> if you really need root sudo su
<mutatis> so... I'm already root?
<yotux> no you are a administrator with sudo rights
<yotux> I would use this command sudo lsusb
<agm> sp3ct: if you updated to .21 they are build with instructions not supported by the ezra
<agm> sp3ct: i got bit by the same thing
<yotux> lsusb -- that should list all usb devices connected
<sp3ct> agm: ugh...  any easy way to downgrade back ?  and I guess from this point on, I can't apply myth updates..  any way to set that in the apt-get config somewhere ?
<sp3ct> Or I just need to upgrade my board...*sigh*
<agm> sp3ct: can you get into synaptic?
<sp3ct> yes
<agm> what repositories do you have enabled?
<mutatis> yotux: thanks, it's listed under lsusb
<sp3ct> agm, you want me to paste all of them ?
<yotux> mutatis:  most of the time my flash drive mount its self @ /media/disk
<sp3ct> would of been whatever was per installation + rep that provides restricted/proprietary packages
<mutatis> yotux: thanks. and how do i add the files to the video library?
<mutatis> it says no files, presumably it's just looking on main hdd atm
<yotux> mutatis:  you have video on flash?
<mutatis> on portable usb harddrive actually
<mutatis> can i set up a symlink or something?
<yotux> mutatis: let me do a little digging
<agm> sp3ct: check repositories and see if you have gutsy-backports enabled
<sp3ct> agm: I do
<sp3ct> 2 of them
<agm> enabling these brings newer updates than in standard Gutsy
<agm> disable these repositories and reload
<agm> reload (refresh) the list in synaptic, don't reboot :-)
<sp3ct> agm: Done
<yotux> mutatis: from doing a little digging I think that you want a plugin called mythvideo
<yotux> I have not modified my video library yet
<mutatis> ok. thanks yotux
<mutatis> will do a little downloading and untarring and let you know how it goes. I'm new to Ubuntu though so it might take a while
<mutatis> :)
<yotux> i'll install it and play around a little bit with it
<agm> sp3ct: do you have a large database of shows or can you lose it and start over?
<yotux> I would use apt as much as you can
<mutatis> apt?
<mutatis> wp:apt
<yotux> apt-get install [package name]
<mutatis> ah. ok. i'm with you
<sp3ct> agm: Well I was just start using mythtv..  and have about 66 G of recorded shows...  So guess I could start fresh...  not overly desireable tho
<mutatis> what recording cards do people rate? I'm going to buy (on payday) and I'd like something well supported and reliable with minimum hassles for a newbie.  *asking for moon while he's at it*
<sp3ct> via C3 ezra, wasn't the best of cpus...  but i had it laying around...
<agm> sp3ct: you could try to dump the database via phpmyadmin first before reverting the version
<sp3ct> but I am thinking about doing vlc streaming to a mediaMVP, and will prolly need a better cpu
<agm> definitely
<agm> if you're transcoding
<sp3ct> yeah.. so maybe I just start fresh with a new board...  *sigh*  but really didn't want to spend the $
<yotux> mutatis: are you talking about a capture card?
<agm> if you just want to get up running again, you can uninstall all the mythtv via synaptic and then reinstall (only the 20.2) will be available
<agm> if your database hasn't been modified, it might work. Otherwise drop the database and reconfigure.
<agm> I don't use mythbuntu-control-centre, so I don't know much about that
<mutatis> yotux: yes, for capture
<yotux> Lookjng at SD or HD
<yotux> here a link for you http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Video_capture_card
<yotux> I bought a Hauppauge PVR-150 MCE has no remote but FM radio instead
<yotux> mutatis:  that plugin that I told you about will follow sys links also
<lUrkUr0> hi all - can I get some advice on a prob with my dvb-t card?
<sp3ct> agm: Thank you for your help, and your advice.
<lUrkUr0> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6014/
<agm> sp3ct: hope it works out for you
<sp3ct> prolly will just wait until I have a board to upgrade too...  now the quest for energy efficient, can ramp up for transcoding, and is quiet...
<lUrkUr0> here goes: I have 2 twinhan 3020 cards (bttv driver) - these are detected correctly but no matter what i try i can't pick up any signal from either
<lUrkUr0> does anyone know how to trouble shoot this?
<yotux> I had a problem like yours but I found out I was using the wrong input device
<lUrkUr0> myth correctly detects it  - and so do the dvb-utils like 'scan' but no joy....
<agm> lUrkUr0: can you tune with the scan utility?
<Ziroday> Hi, I am havig some issues getting vncserver to work, it states that it cannot run on screen 0 because a server is already running there, however when trying to kill vncserver on screen 0 it says that it has no record of vncserver running on screen 0
<Ziroday> anyone have any ideas?
<Ziroday> Is any one of the 61 people here actually awake[?
<laga> Ziroday: no
<Ziroday> laga: oh in that case :)
<laga> wild_oscar: so, what's the problem?
<laga> ;)
<laga> wild_oscar: the mythtv devs dont like it if their channel is cluttered up, so it's better to talk here
<wild_oscar> :)
<wild_oscar> I am trying to use tv_grab_pt of the xmltv
<wild_oscar> the current version in the ubuntu repositories (0.5.49) isn't working, so I got the latest cvs one
<wild_oscar> which gave me this error
<wild_oscar> Can't locate Unicode/UTF8simple.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/bin/tv_grab_pt line 88.
<wild_oscar> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/bin/tv_grab_pt line 88.
<wild_oscar> I tried to look up for this error, and it had probably been fixed in the ubuntu version: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/x/xmltv/xmltv_0.5.49-1ubuntu1/changelog
<laga> wild_oscar: did you run apt-get build-dep xmltv?
<laga> wild_oscar: if it was fixed in the debian/ubuntu packages, you should try to build the version from hardy on your box instead
<wild_oscar> where is that located?
<wild_oscar> I used the one from cvs http://xmltv.cvs.sourceforge.net/xmltv/xmltv/grab/pt/ because it is 2 weeks old
<wild_oscar> and latest cvs comment is " Site new date formatting.", which was probably the error I was getting previously
<laga> ah.
<laga> right.
<laga> wild_oscar: i think the best thing you can do is:
<laga> get the source package from packages.ubuntu.com for hardy
<laga> build that and install the packages on hardy
<wild_oscar> I was now trying to change the cvs version to include the changes chris made in the ubuntu version
<laga> if tv_grab_pt doesn't work, get the patch from http://xmltv.cvs.sourceforge.net/xmltv/xmltv/grab/pt/ and apply.. if it works
<laga> file a bug report against xmltv in launchpad and we'll fix it for hardy
<wild_oscar> i'm running gutsy though
<laga> yeah, that's why you have to rebuild xmltv..
<laga> wild_oscar: i'd suggest prevu for that
<wild_oscar> will have a look
<wild_oscar> taking a while to set prevu up
<laga> yeah..
<laga> i usually do it the complicated way, but i don't want to clutter my normal box with all those -dev packages
<wild_oscar> what's the complicated way?
<laga> well, that is the complicated way
<MythbuntuGuest98> i was going to try out the diskless server, but ended up not having enough room for the image, the client im going to use has a 4g drive in it, if i moved it to the backend it should be big enough shouldnt it?
<wild_oscar> laga: yes, it's a tad complicated...I have no idea about this prevu thing
<laga> MythbuntuGuest98: yes.. you probably need about 1-2GB when creating the image.. and some space for each client
<laga> wild_oscar: there's a wiki page
<wild_oscar> it builds packages and makes them available on synaptic for previous versions, is that i?
<wild_oscar> reading it
<MythbuntuGuest98> ok and where should i mount it?
<laga> wild_oscar: it may seem more complicated, but i think it'll help greatly when you need to backport additional packages to satisfy new dependencies
<laga> MythbuntuGuest98: /opt/ltsp/
<laga> MythbuntuGuest98: the clients put their files in /var/cache/mythbuntu-diskless/, you'll probably need 100-200M there
<TelnetManta> can anyone tell me how to view a slideshow of my images?
<wild_oscar> right now it'll only be interesting for a couple of weeks, as hardy is almost ready
<laga> wild_oscar: now imagien that tv_grab_pt is broken in hardy as well ;)
<laga> imagine*
<wild_oscar> we'll see that in a while! ;)
<MythbuntuGuest98> im not exactly sure how it works, but would it be better to just mount it in /media and symlink from each of those peices, that way each place can take as much of the pie as they need?
<MythbuntuGuest98> um i mean /media/drivename
<laga> MythbuntuGuest98: yeah, you can do that.. i wouldn't use symlinks, bind mounts might work better
<MythbuntuGuest98> ok ill look up bind mounts and see how they work
<laga> sudo mkdir /media/drivename/ltsp && sudo mkdir /media/drivename/overlay && sudo mount -o bind /media/drivename/ltsp/ /opt/ltsp/...
<laga> something like that
<laga> you should add them to fstab, too
<laga> (won't that 4GB drive be noisy as hell?)
<MythbuntuGuest98> i dont know, havent used it in a while, all my hardware is old and noisy though, so i probably wont notice
<laga> hah, good call :)
<MythbuntuGuest98> the "plan" is once i get everything working good ill put it them all in a room in the basement and run wires from there, doubt ill ever find the motivation though
<laga> no wife to yell at you for having noisy computers?
<MythbuntuGuest98> yeah, she complains some
<MythbuntuGuest98> she has gotten used to it though
<laga> too bad for your motivation
<MythbuntuGuest98> lol
<wild_oscar> laga: shouldn't prevu solve dependencies in the xmltv package?
<laga> wild_oscar: i hope so
<wild_oscar> it's complaining about "Aptitude couldn't satisfy the build dependencies"
<laga> oh
<laga> it doesnt do it automagically
<laga> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu at the bottom of the page
<wild_oscar> aah
<wild_oscar> cheers
<wild_oscar> all set
<wild_oscar> laga: the hardy one is the same as gutsy, I believe
<laga> wild_oscar: the xmltv package?
<wild_oscar> sorry, not the package, but the tv_grab_pt file problem
<laga> okay.. so we need you to identify the patch which fixes this so we can put it into hardy :)
<wild_oscar> hmm...wait; I see that the cvs version also doesn't have the web change
<laga> ah?
<wild_oscar> are you able to run the script in your machine?
<wild_oscar> the latest cvs version, preferably
<laga> heh
<laga> you're lucky, i just updated to the latest CVS
<laga> well, i'm in the process of finding out why updating didn't work...
<wild_oscar> hehe
<wild_oscar> well, when you have the latest tv_grab_pt available for test tell me...I'll try to change the script in the meantim
<wild_oscar> *time
<laga> i wish the sourceforge CVs servers were faster
<wild_oscar> laga: do you know how to check which cvs revision is on the hardy package?
<laga> wild_oscar: tv_grab_pt --help
<laga> or --version
<wild_oscar> plain old --version will do the trick
<wild_oscar> well...sort of
<wild_oscar> they may have changed some stuff, as the line numbering doesn't match
<laga> perl makes me sad.
<wild_oscar> lol
<wild_oscar> how come?
<laga> it looks weird, gives me weird error messages i dont understand and so on
<wild_oscar> I have no pearl knowledge...
<wild_oscar> *perl
<wild_oscar> but it looks simple enough so you can play with it, say, when you want xmltv listings on ester sunday
<laga> heh
<laga> i didnt know perl either when in started writing my own grabber last year
<wild_oscar> what country do u live in?
<laga> germany
<laga> my grabber is for many european countries, though
<laga> commercial, though :/
<wild_oscar> I'm having a look at ontv
<Tuv0k> wild_oscar, I made that mistake too
<Tuv0k> sorry was thinking of another app
<Tuv0k> ontv was not bad
<wild_oscar> it looks nice
<Tuv0k> yeah
<wild_oscar> I'm trying to find how to add channel logos now
<Tuv0k> good luck
<wild_oscar> my main goal is to add channel listings to mythtv
<wild_oscar> well, after I configure mythtv properly
<Tuv0k> there is a guide for that
<laga> wild_oscar: there's a button in mythtv-setup for that :)
<Tuv0k> nice, reduced to a button
<laga> but someone needs to be have submitted channel logos before.. or rather some other information
<laga> i think
<wild_oscar> but now I just wanted to get a nice app to make me not forget some tv programs!
<wild_oscar> laga: channel logos, that is?
<laga> they have a database of channel logos and you need to select the right one, IIRC
<laga> yes
<wild_oscar> I'm somewhat behind in mythtv though
<laga> it's only in 0.21
<wild_oscar> I still haven't even made mythv show my tv channels properly
<wild_oscar> :p
<laga> good luck :)
<wild_oscar> yeah...luck and patience!
<wild_oscar> brb
<wild_oscar> back
<wild_oscar> I was going to try to configure mythv...
<wild_oscar> but I opened tvtime and mariah carrey is singing on vh1
<wild_oscar> and suddently I forgot what I was doing
<wild_oscar> I used the tv_grab_pt to grab the channel listings in mythtv...and it told me to run mythfilldatabase --manual
<wild_oscar> it is now asking me, presumably, for the channel number of all the xml programming it found
<laga> wild_oscar: mythfilldatabase --manual --preset
<wild_oscar> how do I know which numbers should go?
<wild_oscar> what is the --preset argument for?
<laga> --preset will ask you for numbers for the channels, so if you say channel ABC should be on 5, you can just hit 5 on your remote
<laga> very useful for europe because we have alphanumeric frequency ids.. the US doesnt have that.
<laga> theirs are numeric only.
<laga> wild_oscar: you can use 'scantv' from the xawtv package...
<laga> or go to the website of your cable company
<wild_oscar> are they the same numbers as in, say, the tvtime software?
<laga> yeah.
<wild_oscar> oh, ok
<laga> i hope so at least :)
<wild_oscar> I'll check with that then...
<wild_oscar> laga: scantv is great! :D
<wild_oscar> how does it find the channel name info?
<laga> oh, it does? ;) from the 'teletext'/'videotext'..
<wild_oscar> the wonders of technology...
<wild_oscar> :p
<wild_oscar> laga: what's the difference between channel ID and channel preset on fillmydb --preset?
<laga> i think that's the primary key for the channels table in mysql.. at least that's what i says on the german wiki
<wild_oscar> id is the alphanumeric code (SE11, E8, 44) you get on the output of scantv?
<laga> i think you just ender a number there
<laga> wild_oscar: no, that's the frequency id
<laga> s/ender/enter/
<laga> wild_oscar: or check wiki.mythtv.org
<wild_oscar> how do you access/change this info after running filldb?
<wild_oscar> I presume running filldatabase again will override the previous settings
<laga> what settings?
<wild_oscar> channel info (id, name, preset, frequencyid, tv format, icon)
<laga> now
<laga> it's stored in the DB
<laga> well
<laga> it'll override if you run mythfilldatabase --manual again ;()
<laga> IIRC#
<laga> but for minor adjustments, mythweb or mythtv-setup are better
<npurciful> hey whats up
<npurciful> hey i have a question about my hdhomerun about 2 days ago i was unable to lock on my local cbs station @ 9.1 so i did a hdhomerun_config scan it found the channel and so manual st and tuned to the channel. but mythtv cant lock on it
<npurciful> SCANNING: 623000000 (us-bcast:39) LOCK: 8vsb (ss=100 snq=74 seq=100) PROGRAM: 9: 9.1 KWTV-1
<wild_oscar> what if it runs mythfilldatabase, as it asks for whenever you run mythsetup?
<wild_oscar> won't override these settings?
<laga> wild_oscar: no, mythfilldatabase just fills the DB with EPG data
<wild_oscar> ah, cheers
<laga> wild_oscar: do you have a working patch for tv_grab_pt
<laga> ?
<wild_oscar> oh, sorry
<wild_oscar> I do
<wild_oscar> it's the same as in cvs 144
<wild_oscar> 1.44
<shadore> so ... i built a mythbuntu box, and i have a question........ should 2GB of memory be enough to record two live HDTV ota signals at once? I do not do any transcoding on the box, only commerical flagging with low cpu usage
<wild_oscar> only the hardy version doesn't match the line numbering of 1.43
<shadore> i sometimes get glitches in my hd recordings =/
<wild_oscar> the diff is http://xmltv.cvs.sourceforge.net/xmltv/xmltv/grab/pt/tv_grab_pt?view=diff&r1=text&tr1=1.44&r2=text&tr2=1.43&diff_format=h
<laga> wild_oscar: if you could file a bug against xmltv in hardy, we'll fix it there
<wild_oscar> in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu ?
<laga> wild_oscar: yeah
<wild_oscar> will do that
<wild_oscar> I take it that I can add/edit presets afterward in mythv?
<laga> yes
<Cackette> please help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=732020 my box hasnt worked in over a week.
<wild_oscar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmltv/+bug/205662
<laga> thanks
<laga> Cackette: and i'm telling you *again*, try a video display profile which doesn't use xvmc-blit and post the löogs
<laga> s/löogs/logs/
<Cackette> laga: i've tried every video profile
<Cackette> and none of them work
<laga> Cackette: yes, but please post logs
<Cackette> how do i know which profile doesnt use xvmc-blit
<laga> by looking in the profile editor for example
<laga> i think it's also display in that window where you choose the profile
<Cackette> it'll be a while before i can post logs
<Cackette> have some easter stuff going down
<Cackette> laga
<Cackette> i dont see any profile that doesnt use xv-blit atleast once
<laga> Cackette: xv-blit is OK (and it used to be the default), just xvmc-blit is bad
<Cackette> ok
<Cackette> recommend a profile?
<Cackette> maybe Slim? or CPU--
<Cackette> CPU-- is the only one i've gotten anything to work in, but only SD
<laga> i dont know, i use custom profiles i set up a few months ago :)
<Cackette> oh...
<Cackette> alright, i gave it a shot w/ one that doesnt have xvmc-blit
<Cackette> laga: http://pastebin.org/25012
<laga> Cackette: and you get no video? do you get audio?
<Cackette> yeah
<Cackette> no video, only audio
<Cackette> on both HD and SD
<laga> ok.. can you go into the video display profile editor and select a different interlacer? maybe none at all, just for testing?
<Cackette> video display profile editor?
<Cackette> what is that under
<laga> it's where you set the video display profile
<laga> you can hit "edit" there
<Cackette> such as CPU-- or CPU+?
<Cackette> playback profile?
<laga> yeah
<laga> right, playback profile
<laga> sorry for the confusion
<Cackette> do i have to go thru all 5 and change the interlacer?
<Cackette> like all 5 edit buttons
<Cackette> or what
<laga> only for the ones which match your setup.. eg quartz won't apply unless you use mac os X ;)
<Cackette> how do i know which ones match my setup
<laga> just modify them all ;)
<Cackette> to what
<laga> Cackette: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Playback_profiles here is some documentation
<Cackette> i'm considering going to Hardy 8.04, they seem to have abandoned Gutsy
<laga> Cackette: disable the deinterlacer..
<laga> Cackette: who's "they"? :)
<Cackette> yeah, i'll try that first
<Cackette> the mythbuntu guys
<Cackette> should I try it on CPU--, where SD playback wroks?
<Cackette> and see if maybe HD playback will start
<laga> no, cpu-- will try xvmc-blit i think
<Cackette> oh, true
<laga> the problem with xvmc-blit is that it'll fall back to opengl, and opengl doesn't work everywhere
<laga> we have yet to fix that
<Cackette> stick w/ the current one i used in the log?
<laga> Cackette: of course, you can try hardy, but i don't recall any fixes going into mythtv in hardy which would benefit your current problem..
<Cackette> CPU++ is the only one where i've actually seen HD video, but the video freezes 1 sec after it starts, and the audio continues
<Cackette> uses xv-blit
<wild_oscar> phew...all channels inserted
<Cackette> should i try that one, laga?
<laga> Cackette: yes, try cpu++
<laga> and remove the deinterlacing
<Cackette> ok
<Cackette> want a log w/ it?
<laga> sure.. unless it starts working ;)
<Cackette> ok
<Cackette> actually, it says None is default
<Cackette> both primary and secondary are None
<laga> for all resolutions
<Cackette> should i try setting them to what the playback_profiles wiki says'
<Cackette> bobdeint and linearblend
<laga> it can't hurt..
<Cackette> ok
<laga> i was assuming/hoping that the yadif deinterlacer used in the playback profile from which you showed me the logs was simply overloading your system..
<laga> now that i'm looking at the profiles, "slim" seems like a good choice
<laga> Cackette: is this a frontend or a combined frontend/backend computer?
<Cackette> combined
<Cackette> i have a new log
<laga> that's too bad.. otherwise it would have been very easy to try hardy :/
<Cackette> yeah
<Cackette> this time, w/ CPU++, SD had no video and had audio, HD had neither video nor audio
<Cackette> http://pastebin.org/25017
<laga> that's very unfortunate
<Cackette> so i should try Slim?
<laga> yeah.. i dont think it's gonna work, though.
<Cackette> :(
<Cackette> what is wrong
<laga> i also wonder why you're getting these "audio stream changed" messages.
<Cackette> i want .20 back :( it worked fine
<laga> Cackette: then downgrade ;)
<laga> can you play that recording in mplayer?
<Cackette> i dont know how
<Cackette> actually, i cant get any of the recordings to work on the linux box
<Cackette> but when i download them from MythWeb to my windows boxes, they work
<wild_oscar> any idea why video is sluggish and audio a bit out of sync in mythtv?
<wild_oscar> while running ok in other applications
<laga> Cackette: try mplayer. open a terminal, then run mplayer -vo xv /var/lib/mythtv/recordings/some-file-there
<laga> wild_oscar: check the mythtv wiki
<laga> that's a FAQ i think
<Cackette> laga: is that any different that just opening mplayer and loading a file into it
<wild_oscar> searching for it
<laga> Cackette: not really..
<laga> Cackette: except that you explicitly tell it to use xv
<Cackette> ok, no worky
<Cackette> http://pastebin.org/25018
<laga> Cackette: ugh, weird. does it work with -vo x11?
<laga> if that's a HD recording, it'll probably be very stuttery
<Cackette> mplayer -vo x11 you mean?
<Cackette> yeah, thats an HD recording
<laga> yes, mplayer -vo x11
<Cackette> lemme check
<Cackette> http://pastebin.org/25019 video, but no audio
<laga> so
<laga> hum
<laga> if we ignore the audio problem, i'd say that your video drivers are broken.
<laga> but the audio might be relevant
<laga> can you play mp3s on that computer?
<Cackette> i'm using the restricted driver
<Cackette> because the regular ones wouldnt do 1920x1080
<Cackette> as for mp3 playback, lemme try
<Cackette> what program do i use to try it
<laga> mplayer ;)
<Cackette> ok
<Cackette> any command line stuff or just open it
<Cackette> the mp3 i just transferred is in /var/lib/mythtv/music
<laga> just open it
<Cackette> ok
<Cackette> brb
<wild_oscar> laga: do you have any idea where in the wiki they address sluggish performance and audio sync problems? can't find it for television
<laga> wild_oscar: in the FAQ, no? if your audio is out of sync be 1-2 seconds and you use a framegrabber card, then it should be in the faq
<Cackette> oh snap, laga
<Cackette> the audio actually does work in mplayer, it was just muted
<Cackette> on the mpg and the mp3
<laga> heh
<Cackette> so with x11, the HD video worked fully
<Cackette> both video and audio
<Cackette> should i try it on a SD video as well? or will it work the same
<wild_oscar> what's a framegrabber card?
<Cackette> SD works fine as well
<Cackette> so, laga, now what?
<wild_oscar> laga: it's not only a question of out-of-sync audio
<wild_oscar> it's out-of-sync and/or sluggish
<wild_oscar> laga: if I use /dev/dsp as the audio device of the card I don't get a sluggish performance, but a weirder issue
<wild_oscar> audio is echoed with a 0.5 second delay
<wild_oscar> and audio continues even after closing mythtb
<wild_oscar> tv
<tgm4883> ^^ classic software encoder issue
<pdragon> upgraded to alpha 4 and now I can't watch LiveTV. Went into the backend setup and my Input Connection is now saying "Could not open '/dev/video0' to probe it's inputs
<tgm4883> wait, scratch that
<tgm4883> ^^ textbook software encoder issue
<tgm4883> pdragon, what cards?
<pdragon> hauppauge 150
<tgm4883> are you fully updated?
<pdragon> yes
<tgm4883> (beta is out now)
<tgm4883> i386?
<pdragon> hrm.. well, i did the update-manager -c -d thing
<tgm4883> or amd64?
<pdragon> i386
<tgm4883> whats the output of uname -a
<pdragon> Linux mediacenter 2.6.24-12-386 #1 Wed Mar 12 22:30:29 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<tgm4883> yep, just as I thought
<tgm4883> do you have a keyboard hooked up to your computer?
<pdragon> yes
<tgm4883> good
<tgm4883> notice that the 386 kernel is installed and not the generic one
<pdragon> ok
<tgm4883> reboot and select the generic kernel during oot
<tgm4883> see if it fixes your problem
<tgm4883> if it does, there are a few things we need to do
<pdragon> ok. have to reconnect to irc quick. usually keep it running on my mythtv box :)
<pdragon> brb
<pdragon> ok. rebooting it now
<pdragon> i take it if this fixes it, i'll just need to fix the grub menu?
<tgm4883> well kinda
<tgm4883> we will remove the 386 kernel and it will fix the grub menu
<pdragon> well, not just that i imagine
<pdragon> ok
<tgm4883> actually, IIRC, it is just removing the 386 kernel
<tgm4883> laga, will comment on that just to be sure though
<pdragon> been having some other issues with livetv since the last 7.10 kernel update and .21. figured i'd just upgrade to hardy to help test and see if maybe it can fix anything
<pdragon> hmm... i think it's hanging and not booting now
<pdragon> purple bar is just going back and forth at the loading screen
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<TelnetManta> what can I do if mythbuntu-desktop didnt finish installing?
<tgm4883_laptop> was the generic kernel 2.6.24-12-generic?
<pdragon> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> TelnetManta, apt-get -f install
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<TelnetManta> 0\
<TelnetManta> 0 0 0
<TelnetManta> nothing to fix
<MythbuntuGuest75> hey all,  maybe i'm being dense here but i just downloaded mythbuntu 7.1 and im wondering how the heck do you burn this to a cd?  Its not an iso?
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo apt-get remove mythbuntu-desktop
<tgm4883_laptop> then
<tgm4883_laptop> install it again
<tgm4883_laptop> it's a metapackage
<MythbuntuGuest75> unfortunately im running windows vista on my home machine
<pdragon> rebooted and using the 386 kernel it starts right up
<tgm4883_laptop> it is an iso
<JThundley> MythbuntuGuest75: it should be an iso
<pdragon> any log you want me to check?
<wild_oscar> tgm4883 - the textbook software encoder issue is the one I refered?
<MythbuntuGuest75> hmmm all i get is a .rar file and a md5 checksum
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest75, where did you download from?
<MythbuntuGuest75> mythbuntu's site
<tgm4883_laptop> oh nm, i know the issue
<tgm4883_laptop> it is a iso
<tgm4883_laptop> but winrar sometimes thinks it can handle iso files
<TelnetManta> tgm4883_laptop: Ok, that didnt work either....
<TelnetManta> tgm4883_laptop: I removed it then went to the webpage and it reinstalled but the script didnt run to set it up....
<MythbuntuGuest75> alright, ill check the settings in there and get nero installed again
<Nikas> So. How do i add a new mysql-user with all rights?
<Nikas> i cant use root. complains about password?
<tgm4883_laptop> Nikas, do you have any other users that have all rights?
<tgm4883_laptop> or that can grant rights?
<tgm4883_laptop> TelnetManta, sounds like everything is installed, whats happening?
<Nikas> tgm4883_laptop, i dont know. i just know about the "mythtv"-account and no grant there :/
<Nikas> i need to add a database and one more user but i dont know how.
 * tgm4883_laptop has bitten off more than he can chew
<TelnetManta> tgm4883_laptop: I found the control center under administratoin menu
<tgm4883_laptop> wild_oscar, yes
<pdragon> hehe
<wild_oscar> tgm4883_laptop: I have managed to stop that problem
<wild_oscar> by muting the "Aux" device of alsamixer
<wild_oscar> which is the one that has to be used in tvtime
<wild_oscar> then I got razzy sound as described here http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Sound_Troubleshooting#Echo_on_audio_input
<tgm4883_laptop> pdragon, do this
<tgm4883_laptop> dmesg | grep ivtv and pastebin the output
<wild_oscar> and changed the audio as described in the same page:  Prepend "ALSA:" to the name of the device, eg "ALSA:default:CARD=nForce2"
<wild_oscar> now I get good sound, but a) delayed about half a second and b) continues even after I close mythtv
<pdragon> http://pastebin.com/d3a06e33
<pdragon> this is when it's booted with the non-generic kernel
<tgm4883_laptop> pdragon, yep.  It's exactly the same problem that I had
<tgm4883_laptop> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/188287
<tgm4883_laptop> TelnetManta, what part isn't being setup correctly? the db?
<pdragon> not getting any sound at all either
<tgm4883_laptop> pdragon, yes, thats because your modules are for the generic kernel
<tgm4883_laptop> it's interesting though that you are unable to boot the generic kernel tough
<tgm4883_laptop> wild_oscar, yes, thats textbook.  What is happening is that you are grabbing the direct audio, but the video is coming from your hard drive
<tgm4883_laptop> is the a/v in sync?
<tgm4883_laptop> Nikas, why do you need to grant another user access?
<Nikas> tgm4883_laptop: i dont need to really but i need a new database and a new user for another application on the same box
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> try this
<Nikas> i dont need a new user with grant i mean
<tgm4883_laptop> wel first, what password are you using for root?
<Nikas> tgm4883_laptop: none? ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, and you didn't setup a root password?
<Nikas> i dont know. just using the mythtv-user
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, can you try this
<tgm4883_laptop> mysql -u root
<Nikas> yes i did but the password does not let me in
<Nikas> Access denied
<tgm4883_laptop> reason?
<wild_oscar> oh, man...this is A LOT harder than I expected
<Nikas> Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<wild_oscar> tgm4883_laptop: it depends
<tgm4883_laptop> wild_oscar, unfortunatly it is with cheap cards
<Nikas> i have tried -pPASSWORDS_I_KNOW
<wild_oscar> now I get static on the sound
<wild_oscar> tgm4883_laptop: when I have echoed sound I can't see if a/v is sync
<wild_oscar> if I mute the cd/aux in alsamixer I get static in mythtv
<TelnetManta> tgm4883_laptop: I got it installed but it wont run at all....
<wild_oscar> but it works ok in tvtime
<TelnetManta> I mean, I ran the configurator and setup the DB connection to the BE and it tested fine. But when I launch the frontend it doenst do anything
<wild_oscar> although, after I run mythtv tvtime also outputs static: I have to change default audio standard to PAL-BG in that program
<pdragon> tgm4883_laptop: i know you're swamped. when you have a chance, any idea where to look to see why the generic kernel isn't booting?
<tgm4883_laptop> TelnetManta, error messages?
<pdragon> tried looking in logs, but not really sure what to look for
<tgm4883_laptop> pdragon, you need to boot the kernel in non quiet mode.  That way you can see where it hangs
<pdragon> how do i do that?
<tgm4883_laptop> you might also be able to just ctrl alt F1 during boot to see it
<pdragon> <--- noob
<pdragon> i tried doing that
<pdragon> it didn't respond
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, hey...I need help!
 * tgm4883_laptop stabs foxbuntu with a rusty spoon
<wild_oscar> tgm4883_laptop: if I change the audio in mythv from ALSA:default:CARD=Intel to ALSA:default:CARD=SAA7134 it works with a/v out of sync and without stopping when I leave mythtv
<wild_oscar> tgm4883_laptop: any of this makes sense?
<tgm4883_laptop> wild_oscar, makes perfect sense as to why that is happening
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, really need help?
<wild_oscar> could you please enlighten me?
<tgm4883_laptop> wild_oscar, sec
<foxbuntu> no...just saw your earlier message ;)
<wild_oscar> I'm half way asking you for that rusty spoon... :s
<TelnetManta> tgm4883_laptop: No errors, it just doesnt run
<tgm4883_laptop> TelnetManta, open it from the terminal
<tgm4883_laptop> pdragon, you need to edit the boot line in grub
<tgm4883_laptop> and remove the quiet
<pdragon> ok
<TelnetManta> mythfrontend
<TelnetManta> sudo apt-get remove mythbuntu-desktop
<TelnetManta> oops
<tgm4883_laptop> TelnetManta, yes
<TelnetManta> tgm4883_laptop: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 171
<TelnetManta>   Major opcode:  149
<TelnetManta>   Minor opcode:  3
<TelnetManta>   Resource id:  0x0
<TelnetManta> Failed to open device
<TelnetManta> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 171
<TelnetManta>   Major opcode:  149
<TelnetManta>   Minor opcode:  3
<TelnetManta>   Resource id:  0x0
<TelnetManta> Failed to open device
<TelnetManta> 2008-03-23 17:26:59.458 Using runtime prefix = /usr/local
<TelnetManta> 2008-03-23 17:26:59.460 DPMS is active.
<TelnetManta> 2008-03-23 17:26:59.473 New DB connection, total: 1
<TelnetManta> i know, I know.......... pastebin!
<TelnetManta> sorry
<wild_oscar> tgm4883_laptop: will have a snack, nudge me when you can explain please
<wild_oscar> brb
<pdragon> where should the output be going if i removed the 'quiet'. still went to the mythbuntu load screen and hung there
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> pdragon, sec
<pdragon> k
<pdragon> hmm... did it get rid of the Autostart application menu?
<tgm4883_laptop> pdragon, take a look at this  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/7197  it should let you see what is happening
<pdragon> meh... never mind that now
<pdragon> bleh... i'm dumb. i commented out the wrong "quiet" i think
<pdragon> there's one on the kernel line and another later in each entry
<pdragon> It's hanging at: "Begin: Waiting for root file system ... ..."
<foxbuntu> TelnetManta, hello
<foxbuntu> TelnetManta, tgm4883_laptop tells me that you had mythbunut-desktop fail to install or is installed but broken
<wild_oscar> tgm4883_laptop: back
<foxbuntu> wild_oscar, I was talking to tgm4883_laptop about your issue
<foxbuntu> can you give me just a quick overview
<foxbuntu> I think I have a clue, but need a quick ack story
<Bojer> I have just installed mythbuntu 8.04 on two machines. 1st is the master backend and the 2nd is the frontend. On the 1st machine i am able to get the frontend to connect but on the 2nd machine i get an error saying "Could not connect to the master backend server - is it running? Is the IP address set for it in the setup program correct?". On the 1st machine the frontend is configured to use the lan ip and not 127.0.0.1. If i open
<Bojer> the Mythbuntu Control Center on the 2nd machine and try to test the MySQL connection it passes. What could be wrong?
<wild_oscar> foxbuntu:
<wild_oscar> sound works well on external tv player, such as tvtime
<weebay> anyone willing to chat about mythbuntu + firewire?
<wild_oscar> on mythtv-setup, /dev/dsp is chosen
<wild_oscar> on frontend, audio output device: ALSA: default:CARD=SAA7134
<wild_oscar> a/v out of sync and audio continues even after closing frontend
<foxbuntu> wild_oscar, have you tried in the FE turning off the internal Myth controls, setting the device to ALSA:default and then making sure that PCM is not turned all the way up/down in alsamixer?
<foxbuntu> wild_oscar, and I assume you are up-to-date?
<wild_oscar> foxbuntu: if ALSA:default is chosen, I get crappy sound
<wild_oscar> "razzy" sound
<wild_oscar> distorted sound
<foxbuntu> wild_oscar, have you checked PCM?
<pdragon> tgm4883_laptop: seems like the generic kernel can't see my root hard drive
<foxbuntu> it sounds like your PCM channel is saturated
<wild_oscar> and the echo, which I can eliminate by muting the cd/aux of alsamixer
<wild_oscar> foxbuntu: checked what, specifically?
<foxbuntu> pdragon, what type of HDD and which kernel?
<foxbuntu> wild_oscar, have you been into alsamixer?
<pdragon> western digital 250gb sata. the 386 kernel that got installed can see it fine and boots up, but my tuner and sound don't work
<pdragon> tgm suggested picking the generic kernel from the boot menu, but it hangs during bootup
<pdragon> It's hanging at: "Begin: Waiting for root file system ... ..."
<pdragon> then drops to a busybox prompt saying /dev/sda1 cannot be found
<wild_oscar> foxbuntu: and/or gnome-volume-control, when I tried to fix the echo sound problem
<pdragon> or "does not exist" are the exact words
<foxbuntu> pdragon, I think I saw a bug similar to that, what is your arch?
<foxbuntu> wild_oscar, open alsamixer
<pdragon> what does arch mean?
<wild_oscar> so basically, I get either a)distorted sound and deletable echo or b) a/v out of sync and audio persistent after closing mythtv (until I open tvtime)
<foxbuntu> type of cpu
<pdragon> 2.80 Intel Celeron
<wild_oscar> foxbuntu: yes...
<TelnetManta> foxbuntu: Hi, thats correct
<pdragon> 2.80ghz
<TelnetManta> foxbuntu: mythfrontend wont start on my gutsy desktop
<Bojer> can somone give me a hand?
<foxbuntu> TelnetManta, MythTV 0.20.2 or 0.21?
<foxbuntu> Bojer, start your question and let someone try to answer :)
<Bojer> I have just installed mythbuntu 8.04 on two machines. 1st is the master backend and the 2nd is the frontend. On the 1st machine i am able to get the frontend to connect but on the 2nd machine i get an error saying "Could not connect to the master backend server - is it running? Is the IP address set for it in the setup program correct?". On the 1st machine the frontend is configured to use the lan ip and not 127.0.0.1. If i open
<Bojer> the Mythbuntu Control Center on the 2nd machine and try to test the MySQL connection it passes. What could be wrong?
<foxbuntu> wild_oscar, look at PCM in there is the volume level all the way up or down?
<Bojer> :-)
<TelnetManta> foxbuntu: Im not sure what the backend is. Its pretty current.
<wild_oscar> foxbuntu: half way through
<wild_oscar> 70%
<foxbuntu> Bojer, sounds like you didn't enable the MySQL service, I also suggest setting a Static IP on the master backend
<Bojer> nmap shows: 3306/tcp open  mysql
<TelnetManta> foxbuntu: README says 0.21
<foxbuntu> TelnetManta, you need to make sure the BE and FE are the same generation of software 0.21 will NOT work with 0.20.2
<TelnetManta> foxbuntu: Confirmed, my backend is .21
<foxbuntu> Bojer, it will show that but there are default locks in MySQL for security
<foxbuntu> TelnetManta, is the FE 0.21 also?
<foxbuntu> wild_oscar, ok...that sounds normal level
<TelnetManta> foxbuntu: Its mythbuntu from http://mythbuntu.org/download/getmythbuntu.php
<Cackette> laga
<Cackette> you around?
<foxbuntu> TelnetManta, all on the same machine?
<TelnetManta> no
<Bojer> foxbuntu: how do i check if it is enabled?
<foxbuntu> Bojer, open MCC and under services > MySQL Service, make sure it is set to Enabled
<TelnetManta> I have my backend configured to allow remote FS's and use mythtv on windows already.
<foxbuntu> TelnetManta, your FE is seperate but all from the 8.04 Beta or Alpha 4 disks?
<TelnetManta> I got the mythbuntu metapackage from http://mythbuntu.org/download/getmythbuntu.php
<foxbuntu> wild_oscar, have you tried pass through or extra audio buffering in the FE settings?
<TelnetManta> maybe I just need to build mythtv from source like on my BE.
<foxbuntu> TelnetManta, no
<foxbuntu> TelnetManta, we use the same thing
<foxbuntu> well...when you say you built from source, are you using the trunk?
<TelnetManta> foxbuntu: I had .20 on this workstation a while back. I wonder if some of its files are conflicting?
<TelnetManta> yes, trunk
<wild_oscar> I tried changing the passtrhough, but it didn't work so i changed it back to default
<foxbuntu> TelnetManta, thats your issue
<Bojer> foxbuntu: it is enabled
<foxbuntu> everything has to match
<TelnetManta> foxbuntu: Which? trunk?
<TelnetManta> or the old .20 install
<foxbuntu> the trunk on the BE and downloading the live version from us
<TelnetManta> ok, so mythbuntu isnt compatible with trunk.
<Bojer> foxbuntu: and i am using ip adresses and not dns names
<TelnetManta> good to know :0)
<foxbuntu> TelnetManta, you can switch ours to trunk however
<foxbuntu> TelnetManta, check out the Weekly builds on our site
<foxbuntu> Bojer, thats ok
<TelnetManta> I really like the control center. but I don't mind building from source.
<foxbuntu> TelnetManta, MCC can work with any version of MythTV and Ubuntu currently out
<foxbuntu> well I should say Gutsy and Hardy
<TelnetManta> foxbuntu: Sweet!
<Bojer> i tried googling the error but all the replayes i get seems to be related to the database beeing corupt, but sins my 1st machine can connect that can't be the problem
<foxbuntu> Bojer, pastebin the logs from the Frontend
<TelnetManta> foxbuntu: I'll try to figure out how to switch it to Trunk then
<foxbuntu> TelnetManta, I suggest the weekly builds PPA we support
<foxbuntu> that is trunk
<foxbuntu> but it requires Hardy now
<TelnetManta> bummer
<foxbuntu> Hardy is fairly stable at this stage
<foxbuntu> I am using it on most of my live boxes at this point
 * foxbuntu is about the last on the project dev team to switch :)
<pdragon> hehe
<pdragon> any idea on the generic kernel not finding the hard drive?
<Bojer> foxbuntu: where is the log located
<pdragon> can't seem to find anything myself
<foxbuntu> Bojer, /var/log/mythtv
<foxbuntu> Bojer, also pastebin any other errors you are seeing
<foxbuntu> pdragon, I seem to remember a bug filled about something like that, which kernel are you using (Hardy/Gusty)
<pdragon> hardy. i upgraded to the mythbuntu beta and this started
<wild_oscar> foxbuntu: any other idea why the sound is so bad?
<foxbuntu> pdragon, yeah I think its in the newest kernel
<Bojer> foxbuntu: that would be my guess as well but there is no log there
<foxbuntu> wild_oscar, did you switch those settings in the frontend (im sorry if i missed you saying it)
<Bojer> and the only error i am getting is the one mentioned above
<foxbuntu> Bojer, strange
<Bojer> yes i deed
<wild_oscar> foxbuntu: I tried changing the passtrhough, but it didn't work so i changed it back to default
<Bojer> yes in deed
<foxbuntu> wild_oscar, I meant to set the internal controls to off
<foxbuntu> no the audio level, the actual controls
<foxbuntu> Bojer, is the FE and BE on the same machine?
<wild_oscar> foxbuntu: I don't even know how to do that...
<Bojer> foxbuntu: i am trying on the FE
<Bojer> foxbuntu: i just started the frontend form a terminal and i get
<Bojer> 2008-03-23 23:34:13.744 Connecting to backend server: 127.0.0.1:6543 (try 1 of 5)
<foxbuntu> Bojer, is the backend on the same machine?
<wild_oscar> foxbuntu: inside the FE I don't have any option to set the internal controls to off
<Bojer> foxbuntu: no but i configured the FE to connect to 192.168.0.7
<foxbuntu> wild_oscar, in the same spot you change the audio device in the frontend, there is an option to turn off internal controls
<foxbuntu> Bojer, in mythtv-setup or mythfrontend?
<Bojer> foxbuntu: mythfrontend
<Bojer> foxbuntu: do you have to set the server address anyware else then in the database setup?
<foxbuntu> Bojer, yes, when you have a remote IP you have to change it in mythtv-setup as well
<foxbuntu> on the first page under general
<foxbuntu> their are two IP fields make both of them the same
<foxbuntu> default is loop back (127.0.0.1) and you will need to change them to the one you set in the FE
<wild_oscar> foxbuntu: I disabled it, but the sound still isn't good
<foxbuntu> wild_oscar, are you trying the same recording each time?
<pdragon> foxbuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/188287
<pdragon> is that the bug you mean?
<pdragon> my problem is related but i'm having a different resulting issue
<pdragon> i posted it there
<pdragon> it won't boot the generic kernel, but does boot the 386 one that's not supposed to be there
<wild_oscar> foxbuntu: no, I'm comparing live tv between mythtv and tvtime
<foxbuntu> pdragon, I dont think so, but I might just be wildly confused
<pdragon> hehe ok
<foxbuntu> ( I have been looking at bugs for 2 days)
<foxbuntu> wild_oscar, what type of tuner are you using?
<Bojer> foxbuntu: thanks a lot for the help, i am realy embaressed i should lern to read some day
<foxbuntu> pdragon, I would check back later tonight or sometime tomorrow night and try to catch up with superm1 as he is our ninja of the kernel
<Bojer> foxbuntu: sorry for taking you time it works now
<wild_oscar> foxbuntu: analog V4L capture card
<pdragon> ok
<foxbuntu> Bojer, np, its what we are here for
<wild_oscar> knc one tv-station rds / typho
<foxbuntu> wild_oscar, pastebin your dmesg
<wild_oscar> foxbuntu: http://pastebin.com/d3efe20fc
<Cackette> laga
<Cackette> you around?
<foxbuntu> Cackette, hes not here
<foxbuntu> wild_oscar, that a USB tuner?
<wild_oscar> foxbuntu: no
<wild_oscar> the usb video stuff is from a webcam
<foxbuntu> wild_oscar, have you made sure in mythtv-setup that its not confusing the webcam and the tuner? I have heard of it doing that with webcams involved
<foxbuntu> ...or perhaps un-plug the webcam for testing
<foxbuntu> wild_oscar, I gtg for a bit, be back later, however I think tgm4883_laptop is around again
<wild_oscar> foxbuntu: I unplugged the webcam
<wild_oscar> but it looks as if it's the same
<wild_oscar> after some weird static sounds
<foxbuntu> wild_oscar, try this for me, record something in mythtv, and try playing the recording back in myth and in VLC
<lime4x4> will this work for using 2 folders for videos if i add this line in the mythtv setup  /var/lib/mythtv/videos:/media/sdb1/videos1
<foxbuntu> lime4x4, are you using mythtv 0.21?
<lime4x4> yes on hardy
<foxbuntu> lime just create storage groups in mythtv setup
<lime4x4> ok
<wild_oscar> foxbuntu: how do I quickly record something?
<superm1> i'm no ninja
<superm1> i dont know what you are saying.
<superm1> i dropped out of 'karate' when i was like 8
<pdragon> hey sup
<pdragon> upgraded to the beta and now my system won't boot with the generic kernel
<pdragon> boots with the 386 that is apparently an accidental install, but sound and tuner don't work with it of course
<superm1> pdragon, run update-initramfs -u
<superm1> and then try to boot into the generic again
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-16
<woski> let me look
<woski> where is this?
<pteague> crap, i'm trying to remember what i did the last time this happened
<pteague> oh crap... now i'm suddenly getting can't open video device errors :(
<pteague> whew... seems new kernel on hardy screwed up my encoder :(
<pteague> but that still isn't letting me watch tv :(
<pteague> dmesg is now no longer showing errors except unreasonably low latency timer, setting to 64 (was 32)... otherwise all good
<pteague> watching the log while attempting to watch tv made it obvious... permissions i changed yesterday caused problems with it trying to write to the recordings directory
<Demerzel> hello folks ... anyone here who has experience with mythbuntu diskless frontends? i'm a little confused when trying to build a new initrd.img with an updated /etc/modules.d/options
<Demerzel> not sure if i should build it from within the chroot or without
<Demerzel> hmmm
<Demerzel> looks like the manual has some gems :)
<Demerzel> i thought i'd already looked there
<Demerzel> in case anyone else wants to know, you have to chroot and create the initrd from there
<Demerzel> manual section 13.3.2
<Alex_21> Hi, All
<Alex_21> I need to know how to install MythTV on Ubuntu 8.04 PPC. I can't find a guide anywhere
<calmor15014> Hello all - has anyone gotten an SA-4250HDC to work reliably via firewire?
<calmor15014> (I'm running 8.10 x64, upgraded from 8.04)
<perilousapricot> I might kill many things. why did nvidia take out overscan options in the 180 drivers? :(
<perilousapricot> does anyone think it would be possible to make X have a smaller virtual screen than the physical screen?
<tgm4883> perilousapricot, not sure.  It's not a fix, but you could use the screen wizard
<perilousapricot> tgm4883, I tried, but it's actually broken
<perilousapricot> tgm4883, with the trunk
<darthanubis> E: mythexport: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<darthanubis> 9.04alpha6
<darthanubis> Setting up mythexport (1.99.4-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d4b58a3e3
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend stop
<rhpot1991> sudo apt-get if install
<rhpot1991> sudo apt-get -f install
 * rhpot1991 can't type today
<Shadow__X> how do i login to another user from within shell
<darthanubis> Errors were encountered while processing:
<darthanubis>  mythexport
<darthanubis> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<darthanubis> thats after a apt-get -f install
<pteague> oh crap... i think something got badly corrupted... wtf? yesterday i'm recording hannah montana & today i'm recording sonny with a chance? what are these things?
<pteague> not showing up in my upcoming recordings...  1 off recordings? & the 1 was listed 5 times >.<
<beer2> Wife is mad, I hope someone can help me... My Mythbuntu box is not showing in full screen. It has a black box around the viewing area when watching TV
<beer2> It only does then when watching TV
<perilousapricot> gm
<perilousapricot> hmm
<perilousapricot> did you try the adjust screen thing in the setup?
<JEDIDIAH__> It sounds like your content isn't "full screen". There's a lot of that going around.
<JEDIDIAH__> Even a non-anamorphic widescreen movie will be like that.
<JEDIDIAH__> try the fill options in onscreen menu during playback.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-17
<defendguin> does mythtv work with digital cable?  my cable company is switch to all digital cable in this week.  I currently don't have a cable box and I don't want another piece of equipment sucking up energy.
<tritium> defendguin: only unencrypted QAM-256.  Much of digital cable is encrypted.
<rhpot1991> defendguin: tricky question
<defendguin> i figured it would be encrypter
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Digital_Television
<defendguin> encrypted
<defendguin> so i will need a set top box then :-(   this is a real bummer
<defendguin> i don't suppose the encryption is easily cracked?
<defendguin> my cable company is a pretty lousy one i wonder if they would encrypt it
<rhpot1991> defendguin: you can hope they don't encrypt much over firewire
<rhpot1991> other than that OTA channels should be available in clear QAM
<defendguin> AVerMedia AVerTVHD MCE  A180 TV Tuner would replace my hauppage pvr 150 i guess
<shadoxx_> Hello all. Had a question about a TV tuner I can't seem to get working on a Live distro of 8.10. It's an EVGA inDtube. Comes up in lsusb as 'ID eb1a:2883 eMPIA Technology, Inc.' and an lsmod shows it's using the em28xx modules.
<tgm4883> shadoxx_, are you trying to work the tv tuner from the live disk?
<shadoxx_> tgm4883: yessir, don't have a dedicated partition to try this out on
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> the live disk is for the frontend only
<tgm4883> for backend support, you have to install it
<shadoxx_> This includes a backend though?
<tgm4883> yes, once you install it
<shadoxx_> I mean, I'm running the backend right now from live.
<shadoxx_> Or is that kind of like a filler backend?
<tgm4883> no you are not
<tgm4883> you won't be able to run the backend from the live disk
<shadoxx_> mythtv   18799  0.0  1.0 135340 21736 ?        Ssl  03:38   0:00 /usr/bin/mythbackend --daemon --logfile /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log --pidfile /var/run/mythtv/mythbackend.pid
<shadoxx_> What's that?
<tgm4883> was that started by default?
<shadoxx_> No, had to start it myself.
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> then let me rephrase
<shadoxx_> The problem I seem to be having is for whatever reason I can't get it to see my card as a ATSC device.
<shadoxx_> i can't even get analog even
<tgm4883> as you shouldn't be able to
<shadoxx_> but i do have a /dev/video0
<tgm4883> is mysql running?
<shadoxx_> Yeah
<shadoxx_> Had to start that myself as well lol
<tgm4883> did you run mythtv-setup?
<shadoxx_> yes
<tgm4883> where are you storing the recordings?
<shadoxx_> The default directory I suppose? I haven't explicitly set it.
<tgm4883> see, being that you have mounted a read only file system, i'm guessing that it's not going to store them anywhere
<tgm4883> which is one of the reasons the backend isn't available in the live disk
<tgm4883> out of curiosity, did you have to install the backend?
<shadoxx_> well, I'm not really worried about recording. I'm trying to use it as a TV viewer
<shadoxx_> And no
<shadoxx_> Basically I just ran the setup
<shadoxx_> and it started
<CRXLPY> When I select archivefiles I get a window telling me mytharchive is not compiled with the same libraries as mythtv and I need to recompile them. I swapped to the mythtv trunk mirrors a few months ago. a month or more ago mytharchive stopped working following an update. I have been searching the mirrors for newer mytharchive packages, none have come. Since I find no chatter about a similar issue in my searches I figure I have someth
<tgm4883> you have to record
<shadoxx_> For the pause live tv feature?
<tgm4883> yes
<shadoxx_> Isn't there a way to disable that?
<tgm4883> no
<shadoxx_> hmm
<shadoxx_> well, on the ramdrive there is 712MB of space
<shadoxx_> Is there a way to figure out, via the commandline, why my card isn't being recognized by MythTV?
<shadoxx_> Some sort of log?
<CRXLPY> look in /var/log
<shadoxx_> found it
<shadoxx_> that was a stupid question on my part
<CRXLPY> ;)
<shadoxx_> hahahahahah
<shadoxx_> mythtv   18799  0.0  1.0 135340 21736 ?        Ssl  03:38   0:00 /usr/bin/mythbackend --daemon --logfile /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log --pidfile /var/run/mythtv/mythbackend.pid
<shadoxx_> errr
<shadoxx_> nvm, sorry, pasting in the channel. i know how annoying that is
<shadoxx_> it just has a note in the log to read the installation instructions and i lol'd
<CRXLPY> what does the log show about it probing your usbtuner?
<CRXLPY> burp
<tgm4883> and everyone is backc
<shadoxx_> Says I don't have any valid capture cards in the database. I think I deleted it though, lemme go re-add it
<tgm4883> so yea
<CRXLPY> would you have any feedback at all on my situation tgm4883?
<CRXLPY> mytharchive is really the only plugin I care about and it doesnt work (
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> have to put the dog out
<CRXLPY> bowow
<tgm4883> CRXLPY, you still using trunk repo?
<CRXLPY> yes
<tgm4883> what version of mytharchive and mythtv are you running?
<CRXLPY> from what I read on the site, I cant go back right?
<tgm4883> yea, IIRC the db's are not able to be downgraded
 * tgm4883 just dropped his macaroni all over the floor
<tgm4883> :(
<CRXLPY> mytharchive 0.21+trunk19693     mythtv 0.21+trunk19951
<CRXLPY> at least you have a dog
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> ok, they are both trunk which is good
<tgm4883> do you have a mouse and keyboard on this box?
<tgm4883> or can you vnc in
<CRXLPY> and those are what I see on the trunk mirrors, no newer version of MA for a long time
<CRXLPY> I am in front of it (tho not irc on it)
<CRXLPY> no vnc req
<tgm4883> can you fire up synaptic on it?
<CRXLPY> in it now
<tgm4883> go down to mytharchive and see if you can do "force version" and make it match the mythtv version
<CRXLPY> no, only the fixes version is offered as an alternative
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: if thats a 1.99.x version of mythexport you may need to stop the daemon as well sudo /etc/init.d/mythexport stop, then sudo apt-get -f install
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: that should be fixed on the latest though, so for the record what version?
<CRXLPY> I have looked on the mirrors and those are the newest on them
<CRXLPY> tgm4883 ^^
<CRXLPY> btw tgm4883 0.21+fixes18722 is the other version offered in Force Version
<shadoxx_> hmm, I did a modprobe for the dvb module of my card
<shadoxx_> ERROR: no valid capture cards are defined in the database.
<shadoxx_> Perhaps you should read the installation instructions?
<shadoxx_> I hate this terminal
<shadoxx_> [ 3908.202282] Em28xx: Initialized (Em28xx dvb Extension) extension << that showed up when I probed the module for my card
<CRXLPY> shadoxx_ what does the compatability page say about your device?
<tgm4883> shadoxx_, so then it's not setup in mythtv-setup
<shadoxx_> it says usually any device with a dvb extention will work
<shadoxx_> and this is the same chipset as the hauppage capture card
<shadoxx_> This one isn't listed at all.
<shadoxx_> is there any way, without a gui frontend, to see how MythTV sees the card via the command line?
<shadoxx_> the backend at least
<tgm4883> CRXLPY, what version of Mythbuntu are you using?
<CRXLPY> intrepid
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> are you using the uk or us repo?
<CRXLPY> only non-mainstream thing is use of trunk
<CRXLPY> lemme look
<shadoxx_> It also says in the frontend that the device is an unknown capture card. :-\
<CRXLPY> looks like I am on the UK
<shadoxx_> This is one of those analog/atsc combo cards
<CRXLPY> Shadow__X the frontend does not matter till you make the backend happy
<CRXLPY> shadoxx_ ^^
<tgm4883> CRXLPY, might I suggest our PPA then?
<tgm4883> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/ppa
<shadoxx_> I meant in mythtv-setup, it says unknown, then my chipset.
<shadoxx_> Also mentioned something about no extentions were found. Is there a mythtv-setup log?
<shadoxx_> So anyone have any ideas as to why MythTV doesn't recognize my usb tuner?
<tgm4883> shadoxx_, cause it's a live cd?
<shadoxx_> I don't see why running as a live CD would be any different than installing.
<shadoxx_> I mean
<shadoxx_> Obviously I know the difference, but that shouldn't effect the way MythTV sees my card.
<shadoxx_> It should still be able to say, "Hey, this is this card, and it can do this, this, and this."
<shadoxx_> But it's just showing up as a generic Em28xx device
<shadoxx_> I'm thinking maybe because it's such a new device, that this ID hasn't been added to the supported module yet.
<crxdvr> tgm4883:  i am working on the ppa setup, will let you know how it works out
<shadoxx_> I've found the problem. The v4l module doesn't support this device yet. http://www.linuxhq.com/kernel/v2.6/27/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.em28xx
<shadoxx_> my id is eb1a:2883
<shadoxx_> Unknown EM2750/28xx video grabber << that's what's coming up in the MythTV setup
<CRXLPY> good to know even if it isnt good
<shadoxx_> Even in 2.6.28 it lists as Unknown EM2750/28xx video grabbe
<shadoxx_> Doesn't look like there'll be support for this card for awhile. :-\
<shadoxx_> Meh
<shadoxx_> Is this channel log archived? For searching through I mean
<crxdvr> tgm4883:  I cant force version to the ppa pkg. do I uninstall and reinstall the mythtv packages
<CRXLPY> now I have errors never seen before "you have held broken packages / unable to lock the download directory"
<crxdvr> I am here now
<crxdvr> tgm4883:  the ppa version cannot understand the newer schema on my system (from the trunk install)
<crxdvr> newer dbschema that is
<crxdvr> tgm4883: now I dont even have a backend running :(
<crxdvr> you around still?
<crxdvr> till tuesday then... thanks
<darthanubis> rhpot1991, sorry I was away
<rhpot1991> and I was sleeping :)
<darthanubis> I'm using your PPA, and just reinstalled myhtexport
<darthanubis> it asked for my export dir and all
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: you should use the mythbuntu testing ppa at this point (though they are currently the same)
<darthanubis> * Starting MythExport Daemon: mythexport      syntax error at /usr/bin/mythexport-daemon line 46, near "co
<rhpot1991> !%testing%
<Zinn> to enable the mythbuntu-testing PPA, please go to http://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-testing/+archive/ppa and add the sources.list entries for your distro version (gutsy, hardy, intrepid) to /etc/apt/sources.list
<darthanubis> I'm using the mythbuntu daily builds in 9.04
<darthanubis> Global symbol "$debug" requires explicit package name at /usr/bin/mythexport-daemon line 46.
<darthanubis> Global symbol "$debug" requires explicit package name at /usr/bin/mythexport-daemon line 51.
<darthanubis> Global symbol "$debug" requires explicit package name at /usr/bin/mythexport-daemon line 55.
<darthanubis> BEGIN not safe after errors--compilation aborted at /usr/bin/mythexport-daemon line 59.
<darthanubis> invoke-rc.d: initscript mythexport, action "start" failed.
<darthanubis> sorry
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: do a dpkg -l mythexport |grep ^ii
<rhpot1991> tell me which version
<darthanubis> weird, nothing came back?
<darthanubis> 1.99.4
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d3bba97a3
<darthanubis> 1.99.4.ppa3
<rhpot1991> hmmm, intrepid or jaunty?
<darthanubis> jaunty
<rhpot1991> ah there we go
<rhpot1991> maintaining multiple versions == no fun :(
<darthanubis> I bet
<darthanubis> I saw your threads in the forums
<rhpot1991> I'm pushing a new version now
<darthanubis> I've been trying to use mythexport for as long as you've been doing it
<darthanubis> I like the web interface
<darthanubis> now if I can just get it to work
<darthanubis> I was/am getting the 500 error like others in the threads. BUt all my stuff checks out it seems
<rhpot1991> most of those should be worked out by now, you'll get a 500 error if the cgi fails, then you need to look in /var/log/apache/error.log and show me that
<rhpot1991> most of those were permission issues
<darthanubis> [Mon Mar 16 17:12:26 2009] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] '/etc/mythtv/mythexport/mythexport.cfg' couldn't be opened for writing: Permission denied at /var/www/mythexport/save_system_setup.cgi line 30., referer: http://localhost/mythexport/system_setup.cgi
<darthanubis> yup permissions
<darthanubis> [Mon Mar 16 17:12:26 2009] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] Premature end of script headers: save_system_setup.cgi, referer: http://localhost/mythexport/system_setup.cgi
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: pastebin ln -ls /etc/mythtv/mythexport
<rhpot1991> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<darthanubis> you want me to pastebin what please?
<darthanubis> ln?
<darthanubis> you meant ls?
<darthanubis> 4 -rw-r--r-- 1 www-data www-data 43 2009-03-17 09:26 mythexport.cfg
<darthanubis> brb desktop is failing
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: sorry ls -la /etc/mythtv/mythexport/
<rhpot1991> interested in the results for the folder and configs inside
<rhpot1991> prob doesn't have to be a pastebin even
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d5268760d
<rhpot1991> hmmmm and you are still getting errors on system_setup.cgi?
<darthanubis> yes
<rhpot1991> ok, try to do it again and then pastebin the contents of your mythexport.cfg and apache error.log
<darthanubis> well every link in mythexport is working
<darthanubis> no 500 errors
<rhpot1991> can you save the "system setup" and "mythexport setup"?
<darthanubis> yes
<rhpot1991> excelent, you were bit by and old permission issue then
<rhpot1991> if you upgrade again the fix for the init script breaking should be out there
<rhpot1991> ~ppa4
<darthanubis> cool
<darthanubis> I don't understand how to use ME though. This job queue..otg-full	Total Recordings: 1  	Delete?
<darthanubis> On the go ...I get that part
<darthanubis> Total recordings, I have yet to record anything
<darthanubis> but it says 1?
<darthanubis> I  chose user job 3, and user job 3 no longer appears as an option
<darthanubis> I will read the wiki again
<rhpot1991> well it is now a daemon, so for every action it has a queue not and loops through them
<rhpot1991> s/not/now
<rhpot1991> the delete option is to delete recordings you exported, say you don't want them on the RSS feed anymore
<rhpot1991> everything in the On The Go section will just be recordings from MythTV, completely MythExport independant
<rhpot1991> explain more whats going on with the user job?
<darthanubis> well, I just wanted to be able to select a recording from a list and mythexport it. But the user job screen just gives my my user job list. I did not have anything assigned to 3 and 4 so I chose 3. And nothign happens except the option for 3 is blank now?
<darthanubis> ok I see
<darthanubis> so now mythexport is user job 3
<darthanubis> so I have to run it from mythweb or the frontend?
<darthanubis> mythexport did not name user job 3
<darthanubis> so I'm doing that now via mythweb
<darthanubis> I guess I left "description" blank
<rhpot1991> ya sounds like it
<rhpot1991> yep, you want to assign it to a user job, then in mythweb you can run it, or if you want it to run on that show every time there is an option in the scheduling section to do so
<rhpot1991> I think I have screenshots on how to do that on the old wiki
<rhpot1991> its in the bottom of the wiki, last screenshot
<darthanubis> ok, I assigned a job, named it picked a show, it queued, and then claimed to be completed in no time, leaving no exported file?
<rhpot1991> ok check the log: /var/log/mythtv/mythexport
<rhpot1991> you created a config which you assigned to the userjob, right?
<rhpot1991>  /var/log/mythtv/mythexport.log that is
<darthanubis> yes
<darthanubis> last entry from the 15th?
<darthanubis> ERROR: mysqldump -hlocalhost -umythtv -p4bZJWQ1X -P3306 mythconverg recorded recordedseek recordedrating recordedprogram recordedmarkup recordedcredits --where="(chanid='1067' and starttime='2009-03-13 20:00:00')" --no-create-db --no-create-info > /mythimport.sql 2>&1 failed. at line 306 in /usr/bin/mythexport-daemon
<rhpot1991> did you do an OTG job?
<darthanubis> I tried, and then deleted it immediately
<darthanubis> this job that just failed I ran from mythweb
<darthanubis> there is no mythexport log entry for it though
<rhpot1991> and there is nothing in the log for it?
<rhpot1991> is it still in the jobqueue?
<darthanubis> it says completed in myhtwebs job queue
<darthanubis> Finished "User Job #3" for "Star Wars: The Clone Wars" recorded from channel 1066 at Mon Mar 16 17:00:00 2009
<rhpot1991> yep, mythweb will say that as soon as its done adding it to the job queue
<rhpot1991> now on mythexport check the job queue there
<darthanubis> ok I see it there
<rhpot1991> do a ps aux |grep mythexport
<rhpot1991> verify its running
<rhpot1991> if you haven't upgraded yet then the deamon wont be running till you do, need to get rid of that error first
<darthanubis> technical difficulty with compiz or something after last upgrade
<darthanubis> one sec
<rhpot1991> ok take your time
<darthanubis> 8527  0.2  0.2 300996 22992 ?        S    10:18   0:01 gedit /var/log/mythtv/mythexport.log
<darthanubis> 9568  0.0  0.0   7524   912 pts/0    S+   10:29   0:00 grep mythexport
<rhpot1991> did you upgrade?
<rhpot1991> to ppa4?
<darthanubis> no
<rhpot1991> do that
<rhpot1991> otherwise your daemon can't start cause of that error
<darthanubis> doing so now
<darthanubis> upgrade passed without a hitch!
<rhpot1991> great, if you check now the daemon should be running
<darthanubis> mythtv   10602  0.0  0.1  64148 13208 ?        S    10:35   0:00 /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/bin/mythexport-daemon
<rhpot1991> :)
<darthanubis> SWEET!
<rhpot1991> now if you check the log you should see messages indicating its exporting your recording
<rhpot1991> and you should be able to see a file growing wherever your location is
<darthanubis> The requested URL /mythexport/video/TOON-Star_Wars_The_Clone_Wars-Downfall_of_a_Droid-200903161.mp4 was not found on this server.
<darthanubis> thats not happening
<darthanubis> yet
<rhpot1991> check the log to make sure there are no errors
<darthanubis>  ERROR: cannot remove /home/anubis/store/mythrecs/mythexport/TOON-Star_Wars_The_Clone_Wars-Downfall_of_a_Droid-200903161.mp4.tmp. at line 533 in /usr/bin/mythexport-daemon
<rhpot1991> hmmmm, I don't like using your home dir, special privledges can sometimes mess things up
<rhpot1991> pastebin the lines in the config from today
<rhpot1991> s/config/log
<darthanubis> I know, we argue about that everytime you help me
<rhpot1991> heh
<darthanubis> I'm aware of the permissions issues
<darthanubis> this is my recorded dir
<darthanubis> permission permit mythtv recordings
<darthanubis> ERROR: nice -n19 ffmpeg -i /home/anubis/mythrecs/1066_20090316170000.mpg -y -acodec libfaac -ab  -vcodec mpeg4 -b  -mbd 2 -flags +4mv+aic -trellis 2 -cmp 2 -subcmp 2 -s 320x240 -aspect '/home/anubis/store/mythrecs/mythexport/TOON-Star_Wars_The_Clone_Wars-Downfall_of_a_Droid-200903161.mp4' 2>&1 FAILED/ at line 538 in /usr/bin/mythexport-daemon
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: run that by hand
<rhpot1991> see what happens
<rhpot1991> I see an issue now, nothing after -ab
<darthanubis> Unable to parse option value "vcodec": undefined constant or missing (
<darthanubis> Invalid value '-vcodec' for option 'ab'
<rhpot1991> should be something like 128k after that
<rhpot1991> so check your config and make sure you set an audio bitrate
<darthanubis> k
<rhpot1991> you can edit the config from the webinterface
<darthanubis> does each field have to be completed?
<rhpot1991> not every
<rhpot1991> everything from title through codec should be though
<rhpot1991> the others should be optional
 * rhpot1991 should prob document some of this better
<darthanubis> ERROR: nice -n19 ffmpeg -i /home/anubis/mythrecs/1066_20090316170000.mpg -y -acodec libfaac -ab 128 -vcodec mpeg4 -b  -mbd 2 -flags +4mv+aic -trellis 2 -cmp 2 -subcmp 2 -s 320x240 -aspect '/home/anubis/store/mythrecs/mythexport/TOON-Star_Wars_The_Clone_Wars-Downfall_of_a_Droid-200903161.mp4' 2>&1 FAILED/ at line 538 in /usr/bin/mythexport-daemon
<darthanubis> WARNING: The bitrate parameter is set too low. It takes bits/s as argument, not kbits/s
<darthanubis> Unable to parse option value "mbd": undefined constant or missing (
<darthanubis> Invalid value '-mbd' for option 'b'
<rhpot1991> make it 128kb
<rhpot1991> looks like your video bitrate is missing as well
<rhpot1991> make that something like 600kb
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d3be779f2
<darthanubis> 500 internal server error again while trying ot change my config
<rhpot1991> your aspect is empty as well
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: pastebin the end of your apache error.log then
<rhpot1991> I'd recommend you leave the remove commercials checkbox off till you have the rest working first, that code was submitted by another user and hasn't gone through much testing
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d54f90b7c
<darthanubis> ok
<darthanubis> thats my new cfg
<rhpot1991> that looks better
<rhpot1991> what was the issue with the 500 error?
<darthanubis> I borked the cfg file
<darthanubis> I deleted it and let mythexport rewrite it
<darthanubis> ERROR: AtomicParsley '/home/anubis/store/mythrecs/mythexport/USA-Law_Order_Criminal_Intent-Maledictus-20090316140000.mp4' --genre "TV Shows" --stik "TV Show" --TVNetwork USA --TVShowName "Law & Order: Criminal Intent" --TVEpisode "EP004461730020" --TVEpisodeNum 22 --TVSeason 21 --description "Goren and Eames investigate the decapitation of an author who is the daughter of a jailed Russian mobster." --title "Maledictus" 2>&1 FAILED at
<darthanubis>  line 553 in /usr/bin/mythexport-daemon
<darthanubis> Thats with remove commercial checked
<rhpot1991> did the ffmpeg line complete?
<darthanubis> I just unchecked that and will now try again
<darthanubis> I did not get an ffmpeg line this time in the log
<darthanubis> ERROR: AtomicParsley '/home/anubis/store/mythrecs/mythexport/COMEDY-The_Daily_Show_With_Jon_Stewart--20090316100000.mp4' --genre "TV Shows" --stik "TV Show" --TVNetwork COMEDY --TVShowName "The Daily Show With Jon Stewart" --TVEpisode "SH002930530000" --TVEpisodeNum  --TVSeason  --description "A humorous slant on top news stories." --title "" 2>&1 FAILED at line 553 in /usr/bin/mythexport-daemon
<darthanubis> I'm not gettign an ffmpeg line anymore
<rhpot1991> verify /home/anubis/store/mythrecs/mythexport/COMEDY-The_Daily_Show_With_Jon_Stewart--20090316100000.mp4 exists?
<darthanubis> that dir is empty as nothing has been exported
<rhpot1991> ok what are the permissions on that dir?
<rhpot1991> there should be directory checks all over the place by this point though
<darthanubis> drwxrwxr-x   2 mythtv mythtv          6 2009-03-14 17:09 mythexport
<rhpot1991> ok try to run this: nice -n19 ffmpeg -i /home/anubis/mythrecs/1066_20090316170000.mpg -y -acodec libfaac -ab 128kb -vcodec mpeg4 -b 600kb -mbd 2 -flags +4mv+aic -trellis 2 -cmp 2 -subcmp 2 -s 320x240 -aspect 4:3 '/home/anubis/store/mythrecs/mythexport/TOON-Star_Wars_The_Clone_Wars-Downfall_of_a_Droid-200903161.mp4' 2>&1
<darthanubis> That works
<rhpot1991> ok I'm gonna need to dig a little then
<rhpot1991> it shouldn't be running AtomicParsley till ffmpeg is complete, and it should tell us if there was an error
<rhpot1991> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<Daviey> tgm4883: bored?
<tgm4883> Daviey, maybe
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: bored and can't handle constrive criticism :)
 * tgm4883 leaves Daviey to help support crxdvr 
<Daviey> where "constrive criticism" ==  "you suck"
<rhpot1991> Daviey: it was something along the lines of Al Gore would make a better Jack Bower
 * Daviey realises what channel this is :/
 * rhpot1991 blames tgm4883 for that as well
<Daviey> +1
<JEDIDIAH__> ...sounds like nuvexport. I tried that, or rather extracting just the necessary ffmpeg bits. It got me nowhere. I ended up using handbrake instead.
<hein_> Hello all.
<hein_> One question. I tried to look HDTV on my computer with myth. If I do,  the movie ever 1  - 2 seconds stucks, but the CPU (AMD X2 3800) has only 70% - 80% load. Did anybody have an idea where I could search the bottleneck? Thanks.
<t1ger> Hello
<rhpot1991> !hi
<Zinn> Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
 * t1ger looking for assitance on an issue with an DVB card and SATA
<t1ger> "saa7146 (0) vpeirq: used 1 times >80% of buffer"
<t1ger> 02:09.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7146 (rev 01)
<t1ger> Ubuntu 8.10 x64
<t1ger> AIK seems to be related to SATA activity and recording/using the card.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-18
<larry123> Hi.  I've been working to install mythbuntu 8.1 on a new system (gigabyte MA78G with happauge 1600).  I've got the video working at HD into a nvidia 9500GT.  The audio works in ubuntu but not in myth front end through the headphones, but not the HDMI connection.  I suspect it's something silly that doesn't have a checkmark, but I can't find it.  Any suggestions for directions?
<hads> I hear HDMI is a PITA to get going
<larry123> I needed to get the video card because it wouldn't refresh fast enough without the graphics accelerator.
<larry123> I can get the audio to work in ubuntu straight to HDMI and come out the TV just fine.
<larry123> but not in mythbuntu....
<woski> im trying to get this remote working and irw doesnt echo anything
<thedarkone> does anyone have shoutcast working on mythstream?
<thedarkone> all i get is no stream
<foxbuntu> thedarkone, I think its been busted for sometime...I could be wrong though
<thedarkone> so no good
<Bonez56> Hi, I have done a vanilla install of Ubuntu, installed all updates and rebooted. I am now trying to install the 'mythtv' meta package but am getting the following error (sorry about the copy and paste in the chan):
<Bonez56> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Bonez56>   mythtv: Depends: mythtv-frontend (= 0.21.0+fixes19961-0ubuntu4) but it is not going to be installed
<Bonez56>           Depends: mythtv-backend (= 0.21.0+fixes19961-0ubuntu4) but it is not going to be installed
<Bonez56> E: Broken packages
<Bonez56> can anyone pleeeeeeeeeeeease help me? I am really stuck and I've tried two fresh installs of Ubuntu tonight alone and get the same results
<tgm4883> Bonez56, it would probably help if you said what version of Ubuntu you were using
<Bonez56> Jaunty Alpha 6 (i know, i know, you don't have to give me the lecture about running alpha software) however the guys in #ubuntu+1 are not having any issues installing myth and I can't seem to find any bugs on launchpad
<tgm4883> did you do an apt-get update?
<Bonez56> yep, my system is fully up to date
<Bonez56> would it be easier if I just downloaded the tarball from the myth site and compiled from source? I'm a linux/unix sysadmin in my profession so i'm not a complete noob... i really just miss my tv!
<Bonez56> i'm thinking it could just be a bug in the ubuntu alpha phase right now
<superm1> Bonez56, theres a few opened bugs about it. i've got a fix ready for jaunty, but i need to ensure that intrepid and hardy dont break from it
<superm1> Bonez56, i'd reinstall back to a6, and not do updates until it's fixed
<Bonez56> superm1, hmm ok, very interesting. Are you able to point me to some links on launchpad? pehaps I could subscribe to them and then try to get some patience so it does not drive me insane :)
<superm1> Bonez56, if you get the bzr branch, you can rebuild the package yourself if you wanted
<superm1> bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythtv/mythtv-fixes
<superm1> hopefully should get to fixing it today or tomorrow or so
<superm1> er pushing today or tomorrow that is
<Bonez56> i'd rather just wait for a fix to come through the repos than have to reinstall
<Bonez56> i've reinstalled 3 times in the last 3 days so i'm a bit over it :)
<superm1> just dont do updates until it's fixed and you'll be fine
<Bonez56> ok cool
<Bonez56> thanks
<Philip_> hi
<Philip_> does anyone here has experience with a HVR-1300 and mythbuntu?
<PerilousApricot> superm1, what day is the weekyly build fired on?
<rhpot1991> PerilousApricot: friday I think
<Philip_> anyone here who is motivated to help me? (mythbuntu & hvr-1300)
<Philip_> i just want to know what i have to select for capture devices (default won't work)
<Philip_> when i click "watch tv" i don't get anything
<Philip_> info: i've chosen analog v4l, tried /dev/video1 and video0 with all variations on default input
<Philip_> the field probed info shows the correct hardware
<_gunni_> Philip_: I have a hvr-1300 running
<_gunni_> But only dvb, no analog tested here
<Philip_> thats what i want to ;)
<Philip_> what have u seleted as capture device?
<Philip_> v4l with video0 or video1?
<_gunni_> v4l is only for analog
<Philip_> ahh ok, and what is for dvb?
<superm1> rhpot1991, PerilousApricot yeah fridays
<_gunni_> I have a problem updating to jaunty. On my Laptop, everything worked, on my desktop 2 days later there is a problem , mythfrontend-ubuntu6 depends on mythtv-common-ubuntu6, but only -ubuntu4 is available. Sadly on my laptop i deleted the apt cache, and i dont find the older mythtv-frontend somewhere (both 64bit, i only find the packages for i386)
<wajimba> hello?
<wajimba> anyone alive out there?
<wajimba> I'm having issues setting up mythbuntu
<wajimba> I have a backend/frontend setup working, but I want to add an under the stairs slave backend
<wajimba> the issue I'm having is that during install for the slave, it won't grab on to the mysql info
<wajimba> I'm new to mythtv so it's very possible that I'm doing it wrong
<wajimba> ideas anyone?
<wajimba> hi
<darthfrog> Good day folks.
<wajimba> Are you a regular around here?
<wajimba> I have a question
<darthfrog> When I try to make a DVD using Mythbuntu, it fails with an ffmeg error: ffmpeg: unrecognized option '-s352x480'
<darthfrog> Any one have any suggestions about how I correct that?
<tirez> is it possible to get r5000 to work with mythtv on macosx?
<darthfrog> Mythtv works on Mac?
<darthfrog> I did not know that. :-)
<tirez> apparantly
<wajimba> I'm having mysql issues
<wajimba> actually, I think it's just issues setting a static IP on my master box
<wajimba> does mythbuntu come with the Gnome network manager?
<rick__> Problems with Static IP - Network Manger not as robust as ubuntu Network Manager. Could not get the OK button to lightup to set static IP?
<rick__> Set static Ip from command line. Network is up. Very Slow Boot. NTP Server Fails. RPC Server Fails. NFS Server Fails. Apache2 Server Fails. Don't know what to do?
<rick__> Great HDTV reception and Remote works, but hangs periodically. Don' t know what to do?
<rick__> 3GHz dual core pentium D 4G RAM 2TB storage pcHDTV-5500 GeForce 8500GT 256MB SLI 550W PS
<rick__> Oh Well. Gonna Eat dinner and watch AM Idol on the ReplayTV
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-19
<Wicked> hello all. ive just installed 8.10 64 bit and installed mythtv and it all works. but im having issues with my pvr-150 remote. ive set up lirc and the irblaster. but when i goto test it with irw....i get no output
<darthanubis> Errors were encountered while processing: mythexport
<darthanubis> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<darthanubis> Setting up mythexport (1.99.4-0ubuntu1~ppa11)
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: hmmm any additional info?
<darthanubis> no, I just apt-get update && dist-upgrade and thats what happened
<darthanubis> I have not tried to get it to work since you said you'd get back to me
<rhpot1991> ya I pushed a few things that I wanted you to test last night, in the upgrade that just broke for you :(
<darthanubis> oh well
<darthanubis> I can wait some more
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: how did you upgrade, apt, synaptec, etc?
<darthanubis> from term apt
<rhpot1991> grab all you can from your term and pastebin it
<darthanubis> I'm using synaptic now to remove lirc because it never compiles the modules or runs after boot
<rhpot1991> I'll see if I can find anything useful info in there
<administrator_> hi im running a hardy backend and installed a "skystar hd2" I found a howto at: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/dvb-s:-skystar-hd2-revision/?highlight=a#post-1552584  the fourth comment (its german though the commands should be easy to understand) when I do dmesg |grep -i dvb I get nothing back and mythtv-setup wont find my card, what can I do?
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d5e1115fe
<darthanubis> not much there
<administrator_> this is what I get with lspci -vvnn http://pastebin.com/d23b92c4d
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: do you have any log info before that?
<rhpot1991> is .video where you are exporting?
<darthanubis> I have not tried to export anything
<darthanubis> just upgrade
<rhpot1991> ya but when it asked you for a directory, what did you pick?
<darthanubis> March 18 21:38:37 core2duo /usr/bin/mythexport-daemon[10602]: Unable to query mythexport_job_queue table at line 606 in /usr/bin/mythexport-daemon
<rhpot1991> it threw an error creating a symlink, which I don't understand how it got in there since there is a check before time, just wondering what dir you did so I can do some testing
<darthanubis> the same dir we tested that worked
<darthanubis> /home/anubis/mythrecs/mythexport
<rhpot1991> I wonder where the heck "./video" came from then
<darthanubis> ??
<rhpot1991> ln: creating symbolic link `./video': File exists
<darthanubis> I know
<darthanubis> I've seen that since using mythexport
<rhpot1991> does it exist, and what is in there?
<darthanubis> there is a video symlink in ~
<darthanubis> right now it is broken
<rhpot1991> where is it trying to point at?
<darthanubis> /usr/share/mythtv/mythexport/video
<rhpot1991> weird, I'll have to see where that is coming from
<rhpot1991> don't have access to my computers right now so I wont be able to check till later
<darthanubis> should I point this l;ink to my ACTUAL export dir?
<rhpot1991> if you want to get a good install you should be able to kill ~/.video and the sudo apt-get -f install
<rhpot1991> the /usr/share/mythtv/mythexport/video should be pointing there
<rhpot1991> but with a busted install the files may not exist
<rhpot1991> I'd sudo rm -rf ~/.video then sudo apt-get -f install
<rhpot1991> and see if ~/.video exists after that
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d35b0ce42
<administrator_> 1ae4:0003 is the number I can see 1ae4:0001 seems to be supported, who may know more about it?
<darthanubis> ln: creating symbolic link `./video': File exists
<darthanubis> The file does NOT exisit
<darthanubis> exists
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: verify it doesn't exist again, just to make sure the install didn't create it
<rhpot1991> if so I gotta figure out where the heck that is coming from
<darthanubis> The file does NOT exist
<darthanubis> odd because the install said it created it
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: try this, sudo dpkg --purge mythexport
<rhpot1991> then see if that file exists (delete it if it does)
<rhpot1991> then sudo apt-get install mythexport
<darthanubis> * Stopping MythExport Daemon: mythexport                                       No /usr/bin/perl found running; none killed.
<rhpot1991> thats fine
<rhpot1991> failed install == no daemon running
<rhpot1991> I'll try to run home for lunch so I can grab my latest source and have a look at it, sadly I didn't push to bzr last night
<darthanubis> installed with no errors this time
<darthanubis> no video symlink either
<rhpot1991> that was after purging right?
<darthanubis> yes
<darthanubis> the web inface isworking perfectly
<rhpot1991> thanks that tells me where to look at least
<darthanubis> now to see if I can export anything
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: I gotta run and do something now, but if exporting doesn't work follow the part about enabling debugging in here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythExport#Troubleshooting
<darthanubis> ok ty
<rhpot1991> will make the log file spam just about everything thats going on, should give you a better idea of what is happening, pastebin it and I'll have a look when I get back
<darthanubis> ok
<darthanubis> rhpot1991, wow it's exporting!
<administrator_> I tried some things and did "sudo modprobe mantis" now dmesg | grep -i dvb gives me: http://pastebin.com/d7fcf854b how can I make this happen at startup?
<styelz> administrator_:  echo mantis >> /etc/modules
<administrator_> thx
<administrator_> when I want to scan for channels, (using a dish with dvb-s) I get asked for vertical or horizontal, the Frequency and Symbol Rate, what shall I type in? (dont know whether it matters: I live in germany)
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: good to hear
<administrator_> hi i use hardy with a skystar hd2 and a universal lnb in central europe, what scan type should I use to scan for channels?
<administrator_> the options are: full scan (tuned),  import channels.conf, full scan of existing transports, existing transport scan
<administrator_> hi I set up a database but dont remember the password, how can I find it out?
<darthanubis> it is in a file in the mythtv user folder
<darthanubis> or you can always reconfigure the package and change the pw
<administrator_> thx
<thedarkone> so is mythstream broken should i unstall it
<tgm4883> thedarkone, whats the problem?
<thedarkone> shoutcast says no stream
<tgm4883> thedarkone, you need to grab the new shoutcast parser
<tgm4883> from http://home.kabelfoon.nl/~moongies/streamtuned.html
<thedarkone> i did
<thedarkone> it still don't work
<tgm4883> hmm
<thedarkone> i tried mythsqueeze that don't seem to work right
<tgm4883> perhaps shoutcast changed their site again
<tgm4883> have you tried multiple feeds
<thedarkone> yes
<thedarkone> all 100
<tgm4883> hmm, well if you have already upgraded to v2 of the parser, then it sounds like they changed their site again
<tgm4883> i recently saw a few posts about it on the forums
<tgm4883> so thats probably the case
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-20
<bronco1> hello
<bronco1> I am currently installing alpha 6 and hit a roadblock
<bronco1> I am configuring a frontend-only connection on a laptop with a wifi connection
<bronco1> during the cd install process I have no network connection
<bronco1> however, step 11/13 is prompting for "Master Backend Connection Information" and will not allow continuing until the connection is tested with the backend
<bronco1> is there a way to bypass this step?
<bronco1> anyone here?
<deeemac> having an issue with one of the channels on the capture card that is stuck at 100% volume that is not letting me change it, I can change the right channel, but not the left
<deeemac> using amixer -c 1 set Video,0 0db it sets to 0 then when I show it again its back at (20db) 100% for the left channel and 0% for the left
<DarthFrog> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<tgm4883> bronco1, no, you have to have the backend info, and be able to connect to it
<DarthFrog> !ffmpeg
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about ffmpeg
<DarthFrog> Darn.
<DarthFrog> Trying to make a DVD with Mytharchive, ffmpeg barfs out with an "unknown option -s 360x480".
<DarthFrog> Ah, the actual unknown option was "-s352x480".
<DarthFrog> I have no idea where that size came from, MythArchive set it by itself.
<deeemac> !amixer
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about amixer
<deeemac> !alsa
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about alsa
<bronco1> tgm4883: why is it a requirement to connect with the backend?
<tgm4883> bronco1, it does setup stuff and verifies your connections and such
<tgm4883> Is this a frontend only machine?  or are you going to use it as a desktop as well?
<javatexan> howdy...anyone home tonite :)
<thedarkone> it tring to install squeezecenter and i get errors can some one tell me what i am missing ? http://pastebin.com/m72545689
<kaeles> any reason my ati 9200 and my ati 9550 both have issues when doing the diskless booting of mythbuntu, I haven't tried an actual hd install though.
<kaeles> neither of them will work properly, and it failsback to the "your device could not be detected automagically" but when I do Xorg -config, it created an xorg.conf file with the correct driver and device name in it
<kaeles> I've been confuzzled about this for awhile, dug around on the ubuntu forums and in the xorg wiki, but nothing I've found seems to help with the issues at all
<administrator> hi is there a mythtv 0.22 repository for jaunty on a amd64 cpu?
<bronco1> tgm4883: this is a laptop that I use for watching myth primarily, and also to tinker with linux
<CRXLPY> tgm4883 good morning
<CRXLPY> I have not been able to use Mytharchive since I switched to the trunk repos months ago. the plugins in the trunk are not compiled with the same lib as the back/frontend according to the error shown. It was suggested that I switch to the ppa repo this week. I did so, but now I cant even get mythbackend to start because the ppa version uses a different schema for the db than the trunk version. Now I have no myth at all.  please help 
<CRXLPY> do I need to just write off the 500GB of archived recordings a format and reinstall? works in windows LOL
<CRXLPY> BTW: mythbackend.log- http://rafb.net/p/dCxu0710.html  and mythfrontend.log- http://rafb.net/p/JKuv0A11.html
<CRXLPY> I hope that gets me closer to a solution
<kaeles> Are there issues with the diskless clients using/getting the video hardware detected correctly, I've used ltsp before, but couldn't remember if there was something strange about it.
<CRXLPY> must leave, will be back later today to see if help is forthcoming
<MythbuntuGuest46> greetings...i was wondering if there is a way to create a folder in the videos section of mythv to hold a bunch of episodes of a show
<MythbuntuGuest46> also be able to have a picture as the folder cover
<kaeles> just go into whatever directory your using for your videos and create a new one and move the episodes into that, thats what I did, no clue about how to get a pictureo n the folder though
<MythbuntuGuest46> ya the picture thing is what is hanging me up too
<MythbuntuGuest46> i guess it's not a big deal
<kaeles> yea, sorry bud
<MythbuntuGuest46> is there a way to write your own synopsis for videos?
<MythbuntuGuest17> has anyone used metax with mythtv?
<JEDIDIAH__> You could always manipulate the tables directly if you really wanted to.
<CRXLPY> ok I am back
<CRXLPY> !help db schema
<Zinn> !help db schema For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<CRXLPY> !about db schema
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
<CRXLPY> how do a fix a database that is a newer schema than the mythtv deb's installed?
<CRXLPY> or how do I fix the deb's?....
<CRXLPY> to fix a problem with a plugin, I switched to the ppa's on tgm4883's advice and now I cant start mythtv at all... much less, use any plugin
<hads> Mythtv isn't designed to rollback the database for you, the best way would be to restore from a backup.
<CRXLPY> so I havt to rollback for newer mythtv?
<CRXLPY> did mythtv downgrade their db?
<kaeles> hads: sorry to repeat myself, but do you know if there are any issues with the xserver in the 8.10 diskless, I haven't tried setting up an 8.04 or 8.4 (whichever it is), I may try that tonight, but I have issues with ANY video card being autodetected, the only driver that will work is the vesa, my nvidia geforce2, my ati 9200 and 9500 all will not autodetect in several different diskless clients... any clue or should I just try the 8.4 ?
<kaeles> and none of them are detected in the restricted hardware drivers section either.
<hads> CRXLPY: The mythtv db schema gets upgraded over time. It's not backwards compatible.
<hads> kaeles: I don't know if there are issues with the xserver.
<CRXLPY> hads restore what? the db? or the whole install? my backup db is gonna be the wrong schema too. it would have been made during the time that plugins didnt work anyway
<hads> kaeles: You're better off asking the channel than me specifically though.
<hads> Yes, restore the correct database version for the mythtv version you want to use.
<kaeles> yea , I figured, ok thanks anyhow, I will probably just throw up another vm and shutdown the 8.10 one, try that and see how it goes :)
<CRXLPY> oh ok hads well do you know if the trunk is supposed to have working plugins? since it seems that swapping to ppa was wrong I guess I will remove the ppa repo and re-add the trunk repo, then uninstall mythtv(again) and install it from the trunk repo
<CRXLPY> or is the trunk only core, and I should ignore any pkg other than mythtv itself?
<hads> If you use unreleased versions then you can expect them to break. I've not used any trunk packages.
<CRXLPY> well I am off to remove the ppa repo then add trunk then uninstall / install mythtv
<CRXLPY> maybe after this mess it wont even boot and I will be forced to wipe it and reinstall. then I get to spend the next year decoding the gibberish my recording drive will be without a db
<CRXLPY> fun fun fun
<CRXLPY> so far this week I have had a missedtv box, not a mythtv box
<hads> Stick to the released versions?
<CRXLPY> after a format?
<CRXLPY> where do I find the people that know the trunk? I know you guys are just here for the non-dev stuff. I cant be the only one trying to use the trunk
<CRXLPY> since I swpped to trunk I know I am stuck with it if i dont want to trash 6mo of archives
<hads> You can roll back the db schema manually if you know SQL
<CRXLPY> there were features in 22 I wanted , that is why I swapped, but after the past 3mo of entanglement I honestly forget what they were
<hads> I'm sure there are features in 0.22 that most people want, patience is the key.
<CRXLPY> ok so I guess I will end up applying the microsoft solution, that sux
<CRXLPY> if rebooting dont fix it, reinstall and erase the logs, that way it looks like it never happened HAHAHA
<CRXLPY> unfortunately I have so much recorded that I was unable to archive due to trunk being a complete waste of time, that I will be royally screwwed if I lose it. I spent alot of time on it.
<CRXLPY> do you know if the weekly builds are crap too hads?
<hads> I'm sure neither are crap, they do what they are supposed to do.
<CRXLPY> break my system?
<hads> I'll say it again, if you aren't a developer or know what you're getting yourself into, stick with released software.
<CRXLPY> I would like to know that someone has installed trunk and has mytharchive working , if I knew it was my system and not a broken pkg I would feel better about poking around
<kaeles> you may try in the mythtv upstream channel instead of here then?
<CRXLPY> ok that is what I wanted to know
<CRXLPY> wait kaeles, they dont deal with ubuntu there. that is for mythtv
<CRXLPY> they will send me here cuz ubuntu doesnt compile, it is a bin dissy
<CRXLPY> is there anyone here using the trunk repo's?
<kaeles> the problem your having is with mythtv though correct, you can also get the sources and compile yourself, even on debian and ubuntu, thats what the source repo's are for.
<foxbuntu> CRXLPY, you are the one with the .22 install correct?
<javatexan> howdy all
<javatexan> I am making some minor adjustments to the mythbuntu-8.04 theme for the video-ui.xml file.... I would like to get rid of the video_poster, but when I do that it crashes myth when it rereads the .xml file.  Can I make it a blank picture or change the order it's drawn where the background prints over it?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-21
<CRXLPY> foxbuntu sorry I had to step afk to help my neighbor
<CRXLPY> foxbuntu yes I was, now I am not sure what I have, it is from the ppa repo
<CRXLPY> aint that always the way, when someone willing to help shows up I have stepped afk.  life just aint fair sometimes
<javatexan> lol
<CRXLPY> I just removed ppa re-added trunk and am doing an upgrade
<CRXLPY> well that didnt work
<CRXLPY> cant upgrade
<CRXLPY> now uninstalling all of mythtv and plugins
<CRXLPY> great, not I cant unmark mythcontrols, yet it wont install either
<CRXLPY> am I running Mythbuntu or MessedUpToo
<CRXLPY> ?
<CRXLPY> ahhhhhhh
<CRXLPY> after closing synaptic I am able to run mythtv again using the trunk. but alas I STILL get the incompatible libraries error from mytharchive
<CRXLPY> are there source repos for trunk? I dont see that on the site
<javatexan> when you make choices on the weatherui...where are those settings saved?
<javatexan> LOL...thats the way it always works..found it...thanks  :)
<hads> javatexan: Everything is in the database
<javatexan> I think my mythweather broke...I wanted to choose several static maps and then two of the animated maps...all I get is 4 of the same static map and then one of the animated.  I think its the last one i chose of each....is there a way to fix?
<CRXLPY> at least I got it limping back to life just in time to record tonight
<Chingers> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Chingers> hi all, looking for some assistance. Installing Mythbuntu 8.10, and whenever I boot into Live Environment or go through the installtion from the CD, it loads 100% then my monitor says no signal - I'm assuming there might be no support for my card (Onboard ATI 3200 series chipset)...
<Chingers> Is there a way I can boot into a "VGA Mode" with standard 640 x 480 graphics or something similiar?
<Chingers> or are there any other fixes that annyone knows about?
<beer> hello
<perlmonkey> having some problems :-/
<perlmonkey> http://pastebin.com/d4a0fabc6
<JEDIDIAH__> have you tried booting into Linux after that?
<JEDIDIAH__> I just experienced something similar with Ubuntu 8.10 on a box with embedded ATI graphics and I just hit the restart button and rebooted.
<CRXLPY> is there a way to backup the db in a schema-neutral format?   since trunk punked my system, I would love to find a way to move back to a repo without broken pkgs in it
<hads> No
<CRXLPY> ok
<CRXLPY> is there a source repo for the trunk I am stuck with?
<CRXLPY> or is trunk bin only
<MythbuntuGuest22> any experts on?
<MythbuntuGuest22> ok then
<steve_> before i download anyone know if theres working nvidia drivers for alpha 6.1
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-22
<MythbuntuGuest44> any experts on?
<MythbuntuGuest44> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<calmor15014> Gotta stay in long enough to get help...
<wajimba> hey all
<wajimba> I'm having issues actually watching TV on my mythbuntu box
<calmor15014> What kind of issues?
<wajimba> when I go to "watch TV" it just gives me a black screen
<calmor15014> That would be an issue.  Is this a new installation, what have you tried, etc?
<wajimba> I scanned for channels, and it found them
<wajimba> this is a new install- and I'm a myth newb
<calmor15014> What tuner hardware are you running?
<wajimba> I think I have my TV tuner card set up ok
<wajimba> Pinnacle...
<calmor15014> I must say I'm somewhat of a myth troubleshooting newb myself but I'll see if I can help.
<wajimba> ok
<wajimba> do you want a model # of the card?
<calmor15014> *thinking*
<calmor15014> So your channel scan came up ok... have you tried any of the methods of capturing video from the card at the command line, just to make sure it's recording correctly?
<calmor15014> (trying to find the walkthroughs)
<calmor15014> And yes, the card model might be helpful also.
<wajimba> k
<calmor15014> Have you tried xawtv just to see if it will let you tune correctly?
<calmor15014> also, the output of /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log might provide some help in determining what's going on
<wajimba> downloading xawtv now
<wajimba> should I just dump the log in here?
<calmor15014> Post it at pastebin (pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<calmor15014> Then send a link to the resulting page here
<wajimba> hmm, it looks like xawtv is giving a black screen too
<wajimba> is the card not set up correctly?
<calmor15014> If xawtv isn't showing anything, it's quite likely that it's not set up correctly.  in the options, is your tuner detected in the "Video Source"?
<calmor15014> (Right-click the xawtv screen)
<wajimba> hey!
<wajimba> in video source, it was reading as "television"- I clicked on it, and selected television again, and now it's displaying a channel
<calmor15014> Hmm... ok, so if xawtv works, the tuner is recognized and working correctly.
<wajimba> ok
<calmor15014> Can you post the mythfrontend.log file to pastebin and let me take a look at it?
<wajimba> ok
<wajimba> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/135176/
<wajimba> btw, the mythtv setup program pulled this info from the card: "BT878 video (Pinnacle PCTV Studio..."
<wajimba> then it ran off the screen
<calmor15014> Yeah, I think the card itself is ok... looking through the logs of the frontend now.  What are your system specs?
<wajimba> P4, 1.6 Ghz- 2 GB RAM
<wajimba> geforce 6600
<calmor15014> Hmm... that should be plenty for watching standard def at the very least.  The Pinnacle is a SD tuner or a HD tuner?
<wajimba> sd
<calmor15014> And you're choosing "watch TV" from the menu?
<wajimba> yes
<calmor15014> The only entries I see in the log regarding TV are going from "None" to "WatchingPreRecorded"
<wajimba> but I haven't recorded anything
<calmor15014> When you set up the channels, how did you do it?
<calmor15014> And do you have a guide service?  (I don't think it's absolutely necessary to have it)
<wajimba> I used the mythtv setup program-
<wajimba> the guide I'm using is just EIT
<wajimba> over the channel
<wajimba> I told the program to scan for the channels it could see- and it looked like it picked up what it shuould have
<calmor15014> So you have your capture card set up, your "video source" was the EIT scan you did...
<calmor15014> And then you have the two linked in the "input connections" part?
<wajimba> when you go from the main menu, out to mythbuntu, and run the setup, does it restart the frontend program? Would I need to do that manually to get it to see the new settings?
<wajimba> I believe the two are linked- let me look
<wajimba> Yeah, they are linked, source to input
<wajimba> (and card)
<calmor15014> ok.
<calmor15014> I'm confused as to why it's sending it into watching recordings, especially if you've never recorded anything.
<wajimba> hmm- I called the default save directory "mythtvrecordings" that might be what you're seeing
<calmor15014> Oddly, I see this:
<calmor15014> 2009-03-18 21:29:53.657 TV: Attempting to change from None to WatchingPreRecorded libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.10 for DVD access
<wajimba> do I need to create a "LiveTV" storage direcory?
<calmor15014> To be honest we're now beyond where I can really help with...
<wajimba> hmm
<wajimba> well, I'll try this LiveTV storage directory thing
<calmor15014> This log doesn't show anywhere that it's trying to watch Live  TV, oddly enough.
<calmor15014> Whenever you get a moment, after you test the LiveTV storage directory, can you re-post the mythfrontend.log file?
<wajimba> ok
<wajimba> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/135182/
<calmor15014> It still never says that you're trying to watch live TV...
<wajimba> weird
<wajimba> what could be causing that??
<calmor15014> Can you watch other videos or DVDs?
<calmor15014> It appeared you were trying to watch a DVD at one point - was that successful?
<wajimba> yeah- I can watch a video on the hard drive
<wajimba> I watched the previews at the beginning
<calmor15014> There are two parts of the log that seem to be replacing where you tell it to watch TV
<wajimba> seem to be replacing? oh- that are actually doing something
<calmor15014> 1140 starts the last restart of the frontend (latest pastebin)
<calmor15014> It seems like when you try to play TV it tries to connect to the backend server and keeps erroring out.  Thos errors seemed to be timezone errors though when I googled them.
<calmor15014> And it can't get the program list, so it errors out.
<calmor15014> That would be my best guess.
<wajimba> hm
<wajimba> yeah, when I looked at the "system status" it gave me uptime and all that stuff for this machine, but it said unknown for the backend
<calmor15014> Is it saying something about not being able to connect to the backend server when you try to play TV?
<wajimba> no, it just gives me the black screen, then it must timeout, because it kicks me back to the main menu
<wajimba> sits on black for about 10 seconds
<calmor15014> ok gimme one second...
<calmor15014> I just want to see what my backend says and what the settings are... it seems like you connect to the backend, it's just giving you issues.
<calmor15014> I'm running 8.10 and don't have a "backend status" section....
<calmor15014> My apologies, I'm a newb at this...
<wajimba> no worries
<calmor15014> In your frontend settings, what is the backend/database connection setting?
<calmor15014> (Utilities/Setup ->  Setup -> General on my machine)
<wajimba> lemme see
<calmor15014> I had some issues trying to use 127.0.0.1 as the hostname, I had to switch to localhost
<wajimba> I'm looking at Information Center -> System Status
<wajimba> -> Machine
<wajimba> sorry, it's not backend server, it's "MythTV server"
<wajimba> what does mythfilldatabase do BTW?
<calmor15014> Mythfilldatabase populates the database with the show data
<wajimba> as in the name of the show on the channel?
<calmor15014> Right, shows, times, etc.
<mycosys> hi there guys :) trying to figure which GPU to put in a system :) got Radeon 7000 agp, GeForce2 MX 400 PCI, TNT2pro agp, VirgeDX PCI to choose from. hopefully will upgrade later to QuadroNVS100 AGP. any thoughts on which is best? leaning to the Geforce2 MX400 pci or radeon 7000 agp?
<calmor15014> Have you allowed that to run?
<wajimba> yes
<calmor15014> mycosys: Personally, I've had some issues with ATI cards in Myth, whereas my GEforce 8400GS  will run hi-def.
<mycosys> 8400GS is a LONG way from geforce2 tho lol
<calmor15014> All of those cards are a little older (IIRC) but should be ok for SD...
<calmor15014> Yeah... nVidia has better support right now, but you could always swap them out if they don't work and try something else.
<mycosys> which would you advise? the PCI Geforce?
<mycosys> if it was an agp i wouldnt even ask lol
<calmor15014> I'd start there and go from there.  I don't have any experience with the others.
<mycosys> i know none of them support XvMC :(
<calmor15014> To be honest, I have a VIA mini-itx board (M1000) with onboard VGA and it will do SD.
<calmor15014> So I'd say if ubuntu recognizes them, it'll be good, you might just have to turn off the alpha/transparency in the guides and such.
<wajimba> although, it says the last time it ran it failed, xmltv returned erro.., then below it says there's no guide data available. However, I don't think this issue precludes the black screen
<calmor15014> wajimba: Unfortunately I'm at a loss thus far.....
<mycosys> meh - runs SD with the radeon - spose i will stick with it - just about to transplant the lot so thought i would check :)
<mycosys> thanks calmor
<wajimba> so, I'm relatively new to linux, but could restarting my whole computer help? (Good ol windows boy here)
<wajimba> I think I'll try it
<calmor15014> It's worth a shot!
<wajimba> alright- I'll be back
<calmor15014> ok
<wajimba> thanks for your help thus far
<calmor15014> mycosys - if you're already running the radeon I'd say stick with it... I don't know that any of those cards will give you much better than what ya have now so I'd stay with the known.
<mycosys> yeah - all in my junk box anyway lol
<calmor15014> One of the best uses of an old PC IMO, other than turning it into some sort of server...
<calmor15014> Mine's a newer box but is the frontend, backend, print server, web server, and also runs a virtual Windows Server 2003...
<wajimba> no koy
<wajimba> here's my latest log though: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/fef3ef8c
<wajimba> that's a few more logs than before
<mycosys> this one is actually an upgrade toi the one that came before it - my ol p3 866 RIP :( was sff and ultra quiet, but not perfect lol. this is XP 1600+ - now to shut it up lol
<wajimba> well. it's getting late- might try again later- thanks for the help
<wajimba> what was that program we used to test the tuner?
<wajimba> xawtv
<calmor15014> Yeah, xawtv
<calmor15014> The backend isn't connecting to the database according to these logs....
<wajimba> mmm
<calmor15014> You might want to try to ask in the ubuntuforums mythbuntu section.
<wajimba> ok
<calmor15014> It did finally open the database but this is interesting:
<calmor15014> 2009-03-21 23:33:43.743 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost
<calmor15014>  is defined, but isn't attached to a cardinput.
<calmor15014> (should be all one line)
<wajimba> ah
<wajimba> should I look at the mythtv setup program again? change 127.0.0.1 to localhost?
<calmor15014> If when you exit mythfrontend it doesn't tell you it can't connect to the backend, then I'd say you could probably leave it alone.
<wajimba> yeah, it doesn't say that
<calmor15014> ok, then I'd say don't mess with it.
<wajimba> ok. Ubuntuforums mythbuntu section. Later though
<wajimba> Thanks again! I did find out my card is ok
<calmor15014> Thank you - helping you troubleshoot is a learning experience as well.
<calmor15014> Good luck... hoping you get it figured out.
<wajimba> yeah I suppose so. Thanks
<calmor15014> Oh, btw, did Mythbuntu let you pastebin that or did you find the other (mythbuntu) pastebin?
<calmor15014> I'd forgotten about it... I was in #ubuntu earlier..
<wajimba> I used the mythtv frontend to post those logs
<calmor15014> Awesome - thanks!
<wajimba> yep cya
<calmor15014> later
<Tremor> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Tremor> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<Tremor> hi
<apastinen> hi, i have spend 5-6 hours with installing mythtv to ubuntu 8.10, is is working at all? i have had problem where channel frequency seems to be 0, and google told me that other have had same problems, but i havent found any fixes.
<coder2> Hello
<coder2> Please help me to get sound from SAA7134-based TV-tuner
<CRXLPY> is there a guide on the buntu way to compile .22? since I am stuck with the punk..er..trunk tree and they are posting broken bins of the plugins on it, I need to compile mytharchive. I am not new to compiling or Linux (my main computer runs Gentoo) but I am unfamiliar with compiling in buntu and after many distros and 11yrs of Linux I know better than to apply one distros method to another distro, especially when that distro is not
<CRXLPY> and I guess I will need to grab the svn straight from mythtv for the compile since I cant find a source repo for the trunkerz
<CRXLPY> since mytharchive is tottally borked and there is no path to exit from the punk repo, and there is no source repo so I can try fixing it myself (heaven forbid I should what to add the cardinal sin of compiling to any *buntu), I cant even consider taking the dvr offline and moving my recordings off the harddrive so I can wipe the drive and install a real distro
<CRXLPY> please take the trunk section off the main site, there is absolutely no mention of the lack of functional plugins on the weekly builds page. if I had known that I would lose the use of all the plugins because the trunk repo has a mix of incompatible versions that apt is too stupid to recognize, I would NEVER have tried trunk
<CRXLPY> that page says nothing of the ppa's either
<CRXLPY> of course after getting suckered into using trunk I cant use the ppa's anyway.
<CRXLPY> I used to have ubuntu low on the list of distros I would choose. Mythbuntu made me reevaluate it much higher on the list. well....the trunk fiasco has made me regret that
<CRXLPY> trunk is punk
<CRXLPY> just 3 words added to the trunk section on the weekly builds page (http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds) would have avoided this .....  "plugins dont work"
<CRXLPY> now my frontend is loosing conntection to the backend and my system is bogged to the point of freezing
<CRXLPY> is trunk a synonym for rootkit??????\
<CRXLPY> well now the dvr is hard locked with a solid unchanging hdd light
<CRXLPY> if only those 3 simple words were put on the trunk page
<CRXLPY> plugins dont work
<CRXLPY> plugins dont work
<CRXLPY> It takes alot of skill to make Linux act like windows, those guys are true gurus
<CRXLPY> well surprise, I have a full drive, that is hanging stuff. I cant make space cuz those 3 little words werent on the trunk page. I would love to archive my recordings to dvds but alas, those 3 words were too much trouble to type
<CRXLPY> well I deleted a ton of recordings, now mythweb gives a huge error page in the browser
<CRXLPY> trunk is junk
<CRXLPY> wow what trash
<trunkisjunk> mythweb says Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'dvr'  ......  it worked before I tried ppa as suggested here by tgm4883, but now after moving back to the trunk so I could have partial function again, I have lost mythweb. myth-status page still works
<trunkisjunk> http://rafb.net/p/gTXMHL83.html
<asphere> in 8.10, when the computer boots up, the backend doesn't find
<asphere> my HDHR on the network. From the backend log: Network is unreachable
<asphere> if I restart mythbabackend, it finds them fine. So I
<trunkisjunk> ok now the system ia hung completely AGAIN. all because someone couldnt type 3 words on the trunk section of the weekly auto-builds page
<asphere> put a sleep 45 command at the top of mythbackend and that
<asphere> give it enough time to find the network and get the HDHR OK.
<asphere> would like to find a more clean solution...
<trunkisjunk> use static ips maybe?
<trunkisjunk> what ever you do asphere dont use trunk, it is a private joke the devs have played on unsuspecting users
<asphere> Possibly. My IP's are doled out from the WRT via Mac add'y which is nice to not have to configure static IP's per box.
<asphere> OK doke. :)
<asphere> Right now I'm looking for some nifty shell script commands that will
<asphere> just make the mythbackend script "wait until the network is up" before proceeding
<trunkisjunk> irrc you can set deps in the init scripts that state requires like that.  such as for nfs (which of course needs net first)
<trunkisjunk> or try updateing the firmware on the wrt, maybe the dhcpd is more streamlined
<trunkisjunk> just a guess
 * asphere checks nfs init scripts for inspiration
<asphere> good idea on the wrt firmware. I am running an old rev.
<asphere> I've been wimping on on upgrading it though
<trunkisjunk> I have never had to set the requires in the init.d's but I have read those scripts and seen them listing the requires
<trunkisjunk> asphere dd-wrt is very nice if you have a wrt that supports that alt firmware
<asphere> running dd-wrt v.23. Almost pulled the trigger to upgrade to v.24 last night to get cron functionality for wake-on-lan
<trunkisjunk> ahh, sweet
<asphere> but I woulda had to screenshot every menu tab, and I don't have a backup solution if the flash went south
<asphere> ...so instead of doing a cron wake-on-lan I started looking into the ACPI stuff.
<asphere> And that would be great... if only the backend came up and saw the HDHRs when the system rebooted
<trunkisjunk> well I am dealing with a totally borked myth, I used trunk for a couple months waiting on the plugins to get fixed, so my last non trunk back up is so out of date that it is useless. now I have half a TB of recordings I will need to write off if I want to have anything other than a powersink under my tv
<asphere> The sleep command actually does the trick. But it means andy call to
<asphere> restart mythbackend will take an extra 45 seconds
<trunkisjunk> I wish all I had to do was worry about my wrt settings
<asphere> I hopped on after you described your problem.. what's goin on?
<trunkisjunk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1101469
<trunkisjunk> to put it in a nutshell
<trunkisjunk> there is no notice of all plugins being broke in the trunk repo, and now that my db is schema 0.22 I am stuck with a useless system
<asphere> that page is loading slow. Database stuff is scary. Can you rebuild a skeleton and just import the stuff back that you need?
<trunkisjunk> I found one mention of plugin issues with trunk, but that was in relation to the new ppa. and the trunk section on mythbuntu.org(not ppa) says nothing about it being a backwards step
<trunkisjunk> no
<trunkisjunk> different db schema
<trunkisjunk> cannot downgrade
<asphere> ugh. just read the post. over my head
<trunkisjunk> I appreciate your interest
<asphere> never know when I'll do the same thing :) Except I'll probably stick to the iso's
<trunkisjunk> I have months of shows I want to archive, but I cant. and since I cant, I have a boat anchor
<asphere> Have you tried just running ffmpeg to transcode the shows manually? Should be possible?
<trunkisjunk> and then I would have alot of 1062_2009567292727****.mpg instead of 1062_2009567292727****.nuv  that is not really a step forward
<trunkisjunk> 500GB of nameless recordings
<trunkisjunk> I tried nuvexport but the db mess ends up freezing the system
<asphere> mythrename.pl also probably not happy with the db?
<trunkisjunk> I almost wish I knew a script-kiddie I could pay to hack the site and erase all mention of trunk so I could save others the pain
<trunkisjunk> never used mythrename asphere
<trunkisjunk> never had to, always had mytharchive
<asphere> /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/mythrename.pl It reads the name from the database and renames the *.mpg files to something more human readable
<asphere> I often use it when switching mythbackends because I'm too lazy to figure out how to do a real database migration
<trunkisjunk> I have nuv files, only a few mpg
<asphere> ...works on nuv's as well I think
<trunkisjunk> yes it does :)
<trunkisjunk> do I just copy these into the recordins directory of the new install, or into the videos dir?  and can I still do commercial detect on them after?
<trunkisjunk> after a new install that is
<trunkisjunk> 'they are almost all renamed, thanks alot asphere
<asphere> ..what I usually do is just copy them into the videos dir of the new install. Then you can play them. Forget about comm' flagging. Also, for me, if I hit any of the FF/REW/SKIP buttons once the recording starts, the video starts over
<trunkisjunk> what do you do with your recordings after renaming them, do you have to move them to the video dir since they wont be recordings made be the new backend?
<trunkisjunk> hmmm
<asphere> can be a pain.. but good enough for me
<asphere> and once you have them renamed. transcoding manually is a less daunting prospect
<trunkisjunk> ok, it is a workable solution, and I should be able to fix it.  I wont attempt any transcoding till I do a new full install. this one has been screwed too deeply to trust
<trunkisjunk> I just have to consolidate my recording directories onto one drive so I can wipe the os drive clean and be sure I have no bad bins hiding
<asphere> Be careful! Other scripts in that contrib directory that might be useful (and might ruin everything) is mythencode.pl and myth.rebuilddatabse.pl
<trunkisjunk> yeah, I am doing nothing but moving files around now that they are named. then I am gonna reinstall
<asphere> One day, I would like to figure out where the 'seektable' is in the databse for the recordings. I think not having the seektable on the raw files is why you can't do commercial flagging or fast-forwarding
<trunkisjunk> I am probly gonna go 64bit this time since I wont be mixing the orig 32bit install, but wiping it and installing new
<trunkisjunk> myphpadmin asphere
<asphere> sure.. but if I find the seektable, what do I do with it?
<trunkisjunk> ahhh now that is the rub
<trunkisjunk> did the nfs init stuff hold any hints for you asphere
<asphere> Do make sure those video files are usable to you before wiping!!
<trunkisjunk> yes thanks for mentioning
 * trunkisjunk opens vlc and starts clicking
<asphere> theres a variable called NEED_STATD which looks promising.. but I can't find any docs
<trunkisjunk> just wild guessing but maybe docs for init cover this
<asphere> ubuntu community docs not being helpful. hmm.. man pages? novel idea
<trunkisjunk> since it would be a function of init to honor the requires of each script
<trunkisjunk> hmm I forget is there a non-myth player that understands nuvs? vlc plays the file as an audio track
<trunkisjunk> asphere
<asphere> xine perhaps? I usually keep xine, gxine, vlc, mplayer around and usually one of them works
<trunkisjunk> mplayer seems to do it, but as you say, if I try to seek it resets the playback
<trunkisjunk> takes awhile for it to start playing too
<asphere> would be nice to figure out how to fix that. Probably needs a full transcoding
<asphere> bbl.. g/l
<trunkisjunk> u2 thanks
<trunkisjunk> alot
<asphere> n/p
<DogmaN> I need some help on which card to choose in the backend...
<DogmaN> what is a V4L card?
<trunkisjunk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MythTV#Supported_tuner_cards
<DogmaN> http://www.pinnaclesys.com/PublicSite/uk/Products/Consumer+Products/PCTV+Tuners/PCTV+Analog_Digital+PVR/PCTV+Hybrid+Pro+Stick+(320e).htm
<DogmaN> thats what i have
<trunkisjunk> is it listed in the compatible hardware?
<DogmaN> where can i find that list?
<trunkisjunk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MythTV#Supported_tuner_cards
<trunkisjunk> google
<DogmaN> PCI and similar tuner cards incorporating iTVC15/16 hardware MPEG-2 compression processors
<DogmaN> I don't have a clue what that is
<trunkisjunk> I searched "mythtv compatible" and it was the top link
<trunkisjunk> click on the links on the page
<trunkisjunk> dont scan one sentence
<trunkisjunk> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Tuner_Card#USB_Capture_Cards
<DogmaN> its not listed there :/
<DogmaN> So guess its not working
<DogmaN> but trunkisjunk the card is found in the backend.. one sec and i tell u what it says
<DogmaN> When i select Analog V4L capture Card i get Probed info: Pinnacle Hybrid Pro (2) (em28xx)
<trunkisjunk> there are 3 usb pinnacle devs listed in the ones that work.
<trunkisjunk> dont know if one is your model
<DogmaN> trunkisjunk its not listed, although it says that the list might be outdated etc
<trunkisjunk> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Pinnacle_PCTV_HD_Pro_USB_Stick
<DogmaN> although someone says it works
<DogmaN> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=764059
<DogmaN> thats the HD one, i got PRO only
<trunkisjunk> then what is hybrid about it?
<DogmaN> analog + dvb
<DogmaN> Either im retarded or my card is.. been trying to set it up for 2 days now lol :/ so many freaking options
<DogmaN> when i do the xml listing thing for channels it just hangs up on 50 %
<trunkisjunk> if you cant get your card to work then the listings error is moot
<trunkisjunk> concentrate on getting the tuner going. then you can worry about what you are watching
<trunkisjunk> pastebin your backend log then post the link here please
<DogmaN> Guess you gonna hate me now but how do i do that? (first time i try linux)
<trunkisjunk> no problem
<trunkisjunk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587474
<trunkisjunk> did you look at that?
<trunkisjunk> not usb but it is the same model
<DogmaN> k, i read it now
<trunkisjunk> now to pastebin......
<trunkisjunk> 1st open a text editor and open /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<trunkisjunk> 2nd select all and then copy
<trunkisjunk> 3rd open your browser and go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587474
<trunkisjunk> 4th paste the log into the text area and click on paste
<trunkisjunk> 5th paste the url in the browser into here so I can look at it
<trunkisjunk> did I explain ok DogmaN?
<DogmaN> yea thx
<trunkisjunk> oops
<trunkisjunk> I gave you a wrong link
<trunkisjunk> browse to here http://rafb.net/paste/ and paste the log there
<trunkisjunk> so that is a correction for step 3
<DogmaN> http://rafb.net/p/aJLZ7A54.html
<DogmaN> sry for being so slow but i have to run in between rooms remembering url:s :P
<wajimba> hi all
<trunkisjunk> looks like you havent finnished mythtv-setup DogmaN
<wajimba> how do I turn up the overall system volume?
<trunkisjunk> but
<wajimba> it's a little too quiet for my stereo system
<trunkisjunk> DogmaN did you set a source for your tv input?
<trunkisjunk> that is what you log is telling you
<DogmaN> Under Input connections ?
<DogmaN> [V4L: /dev/video 0] (Television) -> (None)
<trunkisjunk> yes, for television  what do you have set as the source?
<trunkisjunk> that is the problem
<DogmaN> thats what i get there... and composite & S-video
<trunkisjunk> you need to set telivision to the source you set up
<DogmaN> Under Capture Card i can select Default input Television
<DogmaN> but i guess thats not what u mean?
<trunkisjunk> so it should say [V4L: /dev/video 0] (Television) -> Comcast     ...or what ever your tv provider is
<DogmaN> oh okey
<wajimba> is there a way I can set the system volume?
<trunkisjunk> does not matter that you dont have listings yet, you should still be able to watch tv
<DogmaN> but where do i select my tv-provider?
<trunkisjunk> wajimba look in alsamixer
<trunkisjunk> DogmaN set up a source in mythtv setup
<wajimba> ok
<DogmaN> in the backend or frontend? (sorry for being a noob)
<trunkisjunk> video sources in mythtv-setup
<trunkisjunk> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User_Manual:MythTV_structure
<trunkisjunk> DogmaN
<DogmaN> yeah i dont think i got that installed.. i only have mythtv backend setup & frontend
<trunkisjunk> ?
<trunkisjunk> are you using mythbuntu?
<DogmaN> yeah
<DogmaN> downloaded an iso, burned out and installed
<trunkisjunk> ok
<DogmaN> well
<DogmaN> i got those options
<DogmaN> just another gui
<DogmaN> so i select sweden
<DogmaN> It freezes
<DogmaN> now i took "no grabber"
<trunkisjunk> all I want you to do in that section is select the proper freq table,  no scanning
<trunkisjunk> and name it
<trunkisjunk> grabber is later
<DogmaN> Okey, so i select Europe east then?
<DogmaN> or default or try all?
<trunkisjunk> if that is right for you
<trunkisjunk> where are you?
<DogmaN> im not sure where the boarders are but i live in Sweden so..
<DogmaN> east is like russia, west is like france and england :p
<DogmaN> But i can try east
<trunkisjunk> try west
<DogmaN> k
<trunkisjunk> that is my guess anyway, but it will be europe-something
<DogmaN> yeah
<DogmaN> and now i go to input?
<DogmaN> where i get the same V4L: /dev/video] (Television) -> (None)
<trunkisjunk> now you set the tv input to use the source you just set
<DogmaN> oh okey
<DogmaN> and scan?
<trunkisjunk> no
<DogmaN> Okey, i let you do the talk before i screw something up =)
<trunkisjunk> well yes scan, but turn off eit or any other guide option
<trunkisjunk> we just want to find the channels, not hunt for guide data
<trunkisjunk> yet
<DogmaN> Signal Strength: 0%
<DogmaN> already scanned 40%
<trunkisjunk> ok and I am sure you have the antenna or cable plugged in :)
<DogmaN> yeah =)
<DogmaN> i can plug the one from my tv just to be sure
<trunkisjunk> ok
<trunkisjunk> do you dual boot, or is this a myth-only box?
<DogmaN> still 0%
<trunkisjunk> does this box have windows on it too?
<DogmaN> i had xp before but think i formated it
<trunkisjunk> ok, so the stick worked fine then?
<DogmaN> it works fine on the computer in on right now (which is a good one)
<trunkisjunk> ok
<DogmaN> and it worked decent with pinnacles own program on the one i want it on..
<DogmaN> although it got crap hardware but i was able to find channels
<trunkisjunk> cool, just eliminating the obvious
<trunkisjunk> exit mythtv, and try another program.  xawtv perhaps
<trunkisjunk> make sure mythbackend is stopped first
<DogmaN> i find xatv in the installer gui?
<trunkisjunk> xawtv or tvtime.  those are in synaptic yes
<DogmaN> how do i make sure backend is stopped?
<apastinen> hi, anyone running with 8.10?
<apastinen> /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend stop
<apastinen> DogmaN: for you
<trunkisjunk> preceeded by sudo
<apastinen> yeah :D
<DogmaN> i dont get those command things
<DogmaN> where do i write them?
<trunkisjunk> ok nvm
<DogmaN> I used firefox to navigate to the log lol
<trunkisjunk> just install tvtime and/or xawtv
<DogmaN> ok installing tvtime
<apastinen> nobody running mythtv with ubuntu 8.10? :/
<trunkisjunk> that is just a simple tv program
<trunkisjunk> running mythbuntu here
<apastinen> hmh
<DogmaN> okey its installed
<DogmaN> i try to find channels
<trunkisjunk> if you cant see tv in tvtime, you may need to get the firmware for your card. the links I gave you cover that
<trunkisjunk> unfortunately I have to step afk now. life is calling
<DogmaN> Okey
<DogmaN> thx for the help
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-22
<Saviq> hi all, can I use some mythbuntu packages on a xubuntu system? are they in the standard repos or is there an additional custom repo for mythbuntu-specific packages?
<Daviey> Saviq: everything we do, we push into the normal ubuntu repos
<Saviq> ok, thanks
<Saviq> Daviey: can I somewhere find a list of packages that are used in mythbuntu?
<Daviey> Saviq: Possibly the easiest way is: apt-cache depends mythbuntu-desktop.. it should give you an idea of what the depends on a frontend is
<Saviq> oh cool
<Whyvas> Anyone know how I can stop mplayer from zooming in to videos?
<Whyvas> I had the default mplayer command line and it makes the videos look all pixelated
<Whyvas> I tried removing the -zoom and it still plays the same way
<Whyvas> I also tried using vlc with the same results
<bep_> hello
<bep_> is it possible to upscale sd tv signals with mythtv?
<rhpot1991> bep_: I believe it should be upscaled by default
<jolaren> I've installed mythvideo and given it the correct places to store on. But it wont display on the frontend
<rhpot1991> did you tell it to scan for changes?
<jolaren> I cant find it on the frontend
<jolaren> So I cant tell it to scan for changes?
<rhpot1991> hit m
<jolaren> on the frontend display?
<rhpot1991> or menu on your remote
<rhpot1991> while in your video collection screen
 * rhpot1991 grumbles
<jolaren> Sorry I dropped the comp on the floor
<jolaren> and it died
<jolaren> Heh
<jolaren> What did you say?
<rhpot1991> jolaren> on the frontend display?
<rhpot1991> <rhpot1991> or menu on your remote
<rhpot1991> <rhpot1991> while in your video collection screen
<rhpot1991> * jolaren has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<jolaren> oh yeah
<jolaren> When hitting M, what should I click?
<jolaren> When I press "M" it says System Menu
<jolaren> and nothin moer
<rhpot1991> you aren't in your videos then
<rhpot1991> media library > videos
<rhpot1991> then hit m
<rhpot1991> then click "scan for changes"
<jolaren> I went to "General Setup" and defined where videos are put in the frontend on the master backend
<jolaren> What file types can be played back by mythvideo?
<rhpot1991> most video files, check in the media settings to make sure your types are enalbed
<rhpot1991> the normal video files should be enabled by default
<jolaren> i see
<jolaren> like xvid mkv avi?
<jolaren> Pulling out me external drive now to pull over some old family vidoeos that are .avi to try it out
<jolaren> Btw how long time does it take to rip a dvd to the harddrive using mythvideo? I'm thinking about plugging in a dvd player just for that
<jolaren> to get rid of all me cds
<ivaneduardo747> Hello, can anyone help me setting up LIRC?
<ivaneduardo747> all right
<ivaneduardo747> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<tgm4883> ivaneduardo747, what remote?
<ivaneduardo747> homebrew
<ivaneduardo747> If i start lircd -n and the irw lircd gives me this:
<ivaneduardo747> ivan@ivan-desktop:~$ sudo lircd -n
<ivaneduardo747> lircd: lircd(default) ready, using /var/run/lirc/lircd
<ivaneduardo747> lircd: accepted new client on /var/run/lirc/lircd
<ivaneduardo747> lircd: could not get file information for /dev/lirc
<ivaneduardo747> lircd: default_init(): No such file or directory
<ivaneduardo747> lircd: WARNING: Failed to initialize hardware
<ivaneduardo747> i cant see any /dev/lirc
<tgm4883> what are you using for a receiver?
<ivaneduardo747> this receiver
<ivaneduardo747> http://www.lirc.org/receivers.html
<Zinn> [www.lirc.org] LIRC - Serial Port Receivers
<tgm4883> hmm
<ivaneduardo747> and this lircd.conf http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/lg/6711R1P070B
<Zinn> [lirc.sourceforge.net]
<tgm4883> I haven't dealt with that much. Did you select the serial receiver in MCC?
<ivaneduardo747> It was'nt listed so I compiled LIRC manually
<tgm4883> You compiled LIRC manually?
<tgm4883> That doesn't seem necessary
<tgm4883> I could be wrong though
<tgm4883> but i'm the wrong guy to help you for this
<ivaneduardo747> OK, thanks anyway
<ivaneduardo747> Have a nice day
<ivaneduardo747> tgm4883, do you know about any lightweigh theme for a 900mhz computer?
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> What version of MythTV
<tgm4883> GANT is pretty light, but I don't think it is in mythtv anymore
<ivaneduardo747> thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-23
<McNever> anybody up for some fun with firewire?
<McNever> backend is detecting my STB, or at least it sees the ID, but i'm not getting a channel lock
<McNever> i assume if its seeing the GUID my firewire card and the port on the cable box are ok
<McNever> and its more of a config/compatibility issue within myth then
<McNever> only thing i appear to be getting in my logs are a bunch of "LFireDev(001E6B7F9F240000), Warning: No Input in ### S" errors
<dedi> hey. i just installed 10.4 beta. after changing the frontend skin i cant access several "pages" in the frontend, one of them is the apearance settings so i cant change it back. i deleted .mythtv in home, dont know how to reset the skin
<dedi> i also tried purging package mythtv-frontend, did not help. so please tell me how to reset the skin or whole frontend config
<superm1> there is a frontend option for it
<superm1> mythfrontend --help
<dedi> perfect, thanks superm1 :)
<dwmcqueen> Hello - is there an easy fix for a "2010-03-21 16:05:27.647 DVBChan(1:/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0) Error: SetChannelByString(48): Failed to initialize multiplex options" error?
<ZykoticK9> Last night I installed Mythbuntu Lucid Beta1 on my htpc box, I have nvidia and tried to select using the closed source driver from the installer (perhaps this was the problem?), but after install Xorg would not start.  I just installed Ubuntu beta1 and Xorg worked fine.  Nvidia 6150 (onboard), anyone else reporting similar?
<superm1> ZykoticK9, does it work if you enable the nvidia driver post-install using the hardware drivers tool?
<ZykoticK9> superm1, i'm affraid I can't test as i now have Ubuntu installed (I will probably reinstall Mythbuntu to test again), I was totally unable to get into Xorg with the Mythbuntu install (tried with and without Xorg, but X didn't start) - on reinstall i'm certainly going to select the Open Source option for nvidia.
<superm1> ZykoticK9, okay great.  if you can identify that's the option causing problems, then we can try to look closer into what's up
<ZykoticK9> superm1, thanks for the replay (asked a few times today in #ubuntu+1 with links to pastebins with the xorg logs) no one gave a reply
<Saviq> hi again, any idea how to fight "DVB: Unable to find symbol stv090x_attach()"?
<Saviq> two bugs about it already https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/483618 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/502393
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #483618 in linux (Ubuntu): “TechnoTrend TT-budget S2-1600 init fails”
<ZykoticK9> superm1, on a perhaps related note - if i chose "Install Ubuntu" from the LiveCD although the main window worked fine, everything else on screen did not update, so dragging the window around left "trailers".  This behaviour did not occur if i used Try Ubuntu then launched the installer.
<superm1> ZykoticK9, you are referring to the mythbuntu media or the ubuntu media?
<ZykoticK9> superm1, Mythbuntu - didn't try the install on Ubuntu
<superm1> ZykoticK9, it's quite possibly a nouveau bug going on here then too
<ZykoticK9> So it appears that Lucid does not solve Hauppauge HVR-1600 remote not working https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/454371 I was REALLY hoping it would
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #454371 in lirc (Ubuntu): “Hauppauge HVR-1600 Remote Not Detected”
<superm1> ZykoticK9, lirc hasn't been touched yet for lucid much, so it's still possible to get fixed
<ZykoticK9> superm1, well that's "almost" good news ;)
<superm1> but that's an annoying bug
<ZykoticK9> tell me about it!
<ZykoticK9> it worked perfect in 9.04 - since then, not so much
<superm1> particularly from the perspective of fixing it :)
<ZykoticK9> that's not what i wanted to hear.
<ZykoticK9> superm1, and you would happen to be a mythbuntu-dev, so you probably know what your talking about!  bad news for my 1600 i guess.
<superm1> ZykoticK9, yeah.  i'll take a closer look at it again soon, but its also especially hard to figure out the right solution without having that hardware for doing experiments and looking at details with how the system is handling things
<ZykoticK9> i can certainly see how not having the h/w would make it MUCH more difficult!
<ZykoticK9> superm1, so i reinstall mythbuntu - selecting the open source driver from the install works correctly, but once I enabled nvidia-current and rebooted X no longer starts.  Uninstalled nvidia-current rebooted and got into low graphics mode, enabled the 173 driver from jockey rebooted and again X would no longer start.  Any suggestions?
<superm1> ZykoticK9, well when X doesn't start, do you get a collection of logs to work from at the command line?
<superm1> er well let me start here..
<superm1> so it recommended nvidia-current or 173 for you?
<ZykoticK9> superm1, i can certainly pastebin the xorg.log.0 or similar if you'd like
<ZykoticK9> it recommended current
<superm1> okay so that's probably what got installed from the live installer too
<superm1> so with nvidia-current installed, what you want to do is run "ubuntu-bug nvidia-current" from the command line
<superm1> and it will file a bug with everything that is needed
<ZykoticK9> superm1, will do!  right now.
<ZykoticK9> superm1, submitted bug #544793 but perhaps my already uninstalling nvidia-current will corrupt the bug - I noticed that  "DkmsStatus: nvidia-173" is listed in bug report -- do you think i should mark this invalid reinstall 195 then resubmit?
<Zinn> Bug 544793 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "With nvidia-current Xorg fails to start" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/544793
<superm1> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device PCI:0:5:0.
<superm1> that's your error
<superm1> [   16.214387] NVRM: failed to map registers!!
<superm1> [   16.214392] NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed! (0x10:0x32:1356)
<superm1> [   16.214403] NVRM: rm_init_adapter(0) failed
<ZykoticK9> superm1, would 195 vs 173 nvidia play a role?
<superm1> it's possible, you can compare logs with 173 to see if it's any better
<superm1> or you can have some dying hardware here perhaps?
<ZykoticK9> superm1, are you (we) seeing the 195 or 173 error though?  I'm guessing 173
<ZykoticK9> superm1, it's certainly working fine with the Karmic install - dual boothing the two
<ZykoticK9> s/boothing/booting
<superm1> ZykoticK9, you have 173 in that log...
<superm1> i thought you installed current?
<superm1> and which one are you using in karmic?
<ZykoticK9> superm1, origionally i did - but to try and fix it i removed current (no change)
<superm1> ZykoticK9, so i think need to compare what the logs say with -current (195)
<ZykoticK9> superm1, so do you think it would be more valuable if i reinstalled current and resubmitted bug?
<superm1> probably,
<superm1> because NV is not really fixing bugs on the old drivers
<ZykoticK9> superm1, ok, thanks for all your help by the way
<superm1> no prob.  it's better to fix problems now before it's too late with the gold media cut :)
<ZykoticK9> superm1, I'm sure you have better things to do then help me with this bug, but does bug #544817 give more helpful information?  It should be back to 195 driver now.
<Zinn> Bug 544817 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Nvidia 6150 fails to start Xorg with nvidia-current" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/544817
<Ghost1227> anyone able to tell me how to move the restore/minimize/close buttons back to the right side of windows?
<ZykoticK9> Ghost1227, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Ghost1227> ZykoticK9: i know about that, but this version doesn't appear to use metacity
<ZykoticK9> Ghost1227, ahh good point!  I have no idea man
<Ghost1227> lol
<superm1> there is an option in the window settings for xfce in the GUI actually
<superm1> settings->window manager
<superm1> ZykoticK9, looks like the same error
<superm1> so i'd follow what it says in looking for common problems in the README (in that xorg log)
<ZykoticK9> superm1, doesn't surprise me at all - same outcome with both
<superm1> and see if there is anything that stands out for what might be causing it
<Ghost1227> superm1: you rule, thanks
<Ghost1227> next question... how do you disable rxvt transparency?
<superm1> rxvt?  rxvt isn't installed in mythbuntu
<Ghost1227> no, but i installed it because i dislike the xfce terminal :P
<Ghost1227> i figured it out though
<ZykoticK9> superm1, thanks again for the guidance earlier (i really appreciated it).  Turns out I have a short memory, there is an issue with Nvidia and Hauppauge 1600 where simply adding "vmalloc=256MB" to /etc/default/grub solves the issue - this issue was present in Karmic as well, I of course forgot about it since installing Karmic (i have already marked by 2nd bug invalid).  Thanks again.
<Ghost1227> hmm
<Ghost1227> off the wall question... anyone know a way of adding an embedded addressbar to a website?
<dewman> has anyone seen where there are channels on qam64 and on qam256?
<McNever> anybody up for some fun with firewire?
<McNever> backend is detecting my STB, or at least it sees the GUID, but i'm not getting a channel lock
<McNever> i assume if its seeing the GUID my firewire card and the port on the cable box are ok
<McNever> and its more of a config/compatibility issue within myth then
<mrand> McNever: not many people using firewire here I don't think.  Probably have better luck searching on forums or mythtv mailing list.
<rhpot1991> McNever: did you check for encryption?
<rhpot1991> thats the most common thing that will cause you to not get a channel lock
<dewman> is there a mythfill database log somewhere?
<mrand> mine is in /var/log/mythtv
<dewman> thanks. I am trying to figure out a channel mapping issue. The channel is actually espnHD but in the frontend it is showing guide data as a local....
<zuixro_> I have a userjob that edits commercials out of my recordings after they have been flagged. I need to delay it from running until after the recording has finished transcoding and flagging. Is there an easy way to do that?
<rhpot1991> zuixro_: I thought that happened by default
<rhpot1991> check in mythtv-setup where you enable user jobs there are a few settings in there
<zuixro_> Nope. It queues up all the jobs at all the jobs at once, and since I have 2 backends, it runs multiple at once
<zuixro_> I looked through them, I didn't see anything that seemed relevant. It allows you to defer transcoding for a day, but that's it.
<rhpot1991> hmmm just the option to transcode before commflagging it seems
<rhpot1991> have your job check for commflagging or transcoding and sleep until its done
<zuixro_> Good idea. I'll have to study up on my shell script-fu.  I'd rather have it not even enqueue it until the transcoding was complete though. I'll look into it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-24
<rhpot1991> zuixro_: you could make a custom job which does all 3 as well, and not have the default transcode or commflag run
<zuixro_> The script I have does commflagging (if it's not done already), I'm about to see if it transcodes with the right profile. It's recording something right now, so we'll see...
<dwmcqueen> Hello - is there an easy fix for a "2010-03-21 16:05:27.647 DVBChan(1:/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0) Error: SetChannelByString(48): Failed to initialize multiplex options" error?
<dwmcqueen> I am using ATI TV Wonder 600 USB...
<dwmcqueen> I can watch channels on it after doing a scan and using vlc channels.conf
<dwmcqueen> But Myth just won't turn thrchannels
<dwmcqueen> Any thoughts?
<jsec> Anybody home?
<rhpot1991> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<jsec> I'm looking for a cheap capture card that works well with mythtv. Anybody have any suggestions?
<tgm4883> HDHomerun
<directhex> depends on whether you want analog or digital, and where in the world you are
<jsec> directhex, USA. Preferably digital, and preferably spending less than $200
<tgm4883> HDHomerun
<tgm4883> I think thats less than 200
<jsec> tgm4883, I took a look at it, but I'm really only looking for a tuner/capture card for 1 PC, instead of looking to network all of them.
<tgm4883> Well that does work for one PC, it just connects via ethernet
<tgm4883> but fine
<tgm4883> pcHDTV 5500
<rhpot1991> HDHR
<jsec> tgm4883, that seems to be what i'm looking for, in my price range too. thanks for the help.
<rhpot1991> you can hook a HDHR directly into ethernet on a pc
<jsec> rhpot1991, i just read something about the hdhr not being able to handle encrypted signals without additional cards?
<rhpot1991> that is true for any card
<rhpot1991> if you want encrypted you are gonna need a box from your cable company and something like the Hauppauge HD-PVR 1212
<jsec> ok
<jsec> thanks for the help e1
<PipeManMusic> What are the chances of getting mythbuntu up and running on a celeron 666 with 256 meg of ram and a pvr-250?
<PipeManMusic> It had an old version of knopmyth on it that seemed to run acceptable.
<mrand> celeron 666?  Is that real?
<PipeManMusic> mrand: What do mean?
<mrand> I'd never heard of that processor.  But I see that it is indeed real.
<PipeManMusic> I guess it's probably sold as a 667
<PipeManMusic> I attempted to load mythbuntu on it last night.
<PipeManMusic> Seemed to run all the way through the installer.
<PipeManMusic> But when I woke up this morning it hadn't restarted itself.
<PipeManMusic> The installer wasn't running either.
<mrand> Appears they are a cross between a Pentium 2 and P3.
<mrand> Sorry - what are you saying? The screen was blank?
<PipeManMusic> No it was still running the live cd.
<PipeManMusic> But the installer app was closed out of.
<mrand> Anyway, unless there is a random incompatibility, I would expect it to install.  The question is if it has enough horsepower to run the application, read data off the disk, etc.  Video decoding might end up being a problem.   I guess it doesn't hurt to try if you've got it handy and are doing the install.
<mrand> It would probably do better as just a friend end or just a backend.  Trying to have it do both might be too much.
<mrand> friend-end = front-end.
<PipeManMusic> I seemed to be working with knopmyth.
<PipeManMusic> As far as playback goes.
<PipeManMusic> I got it for free.
<PipeManMusic> I'll keep tinkering with it.
<PipeManMusic> At the very least I'll pick up a free CRT and set it up for my kids to play on.
<Saviq> hi all, is it normal that mythbuntu resets my xorg.conf? I need to define custom modelines there but it gets overwritten upon boot?
<tmkt> anyone noticed any issues playing AC3 files on lucid? all my dvd's that i ripped with handbrake that used to be 5.1 on previous mythbuntu all play dd 2.0 now
<tmkt> mplayer/vlc no problems
<tmkt> Max Audio Channels: Stereo (MUST BE SET TO STEREO as of 6/2/2009 for passthrough to work)
<tmkt> is that the reason?
<rhpot1991> been that way forever
<balas> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<balas> does one usually use bluetooth for a HTPC setup ?
<tgm4883> balas, no
<mrand> balas: some people might have bluetooth keyboards or mice.   What were you planning to use it for?
<rhpot1991> I used it for wiimotes before
<rhpot1991> once upon a time
<tmkt> dunno..with 22 i had 5.1 all the time
<tmkt> only since moving to 0.23 or lucid..not sure which caused it.. my m4v/ac3 files don't play as 5.1
<tmkt> so going to try that stereo thing tonight
<tmkt> along wtih http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Configuring_Digital_Sound#How_do_I_get_5.1_AC3_audio_to_work_again.3F
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Configuring Digital Sound - MythTV
<rhpot1991> tmkt: most likely mythtv was producing 5.1 sound and not passing through with your prior configuration
<tmkt> just like the posts i've read about it..very counterintuitive
<tmkt> that i need to set mythtv to stereo for my receiver to get 5.1
<tmkt> can't hurt to try
<tmkt> odd thing is that recordings are all happy, so i think it probably has more to do with that 2nd link and the iecset audio off setting
<rhpot1991> tmkt: thats the way I've always done it, the stereo vs 5.1 doesn't mean anything if you are using passthrough
<tmkt> so then making that change to 2.0 won't do anything, and i should focus on the iecset method
<rhpot1991> I believe you *must* have it on stereo for passthrough to work
<tmkt> ok
<tmkt> thats what it seemed like in Allen's digital audio wiki
<tmkt> guess just have to get home and giver a shot
<tmkt> Go Train in 13 minutes
<balas> mrand, i've no idea.  my dad has a spare box, and he has a hdtv, and i thought i'd connect it to one of his tv's.  i'm not sure how they are controlled, if not by wired keyboard
<mrand> balas: there are a number of different wireless keyboards.  Bluetooth is one.  Wireless USB is another.   Depending on how you are using it, you may or may not need a keyboard (if you only use it for watching tv shows, you don't need it... if you use it to browse the web, then you likely do want one).
<balas> mrand, thank you.  can mythbuntu do netflix ?
<rhpot1991> managing your queue yes, playing streaming no
<balas> ooh ok
<mrand> ugggg.   0.22 (which is in 9.10) has a netflix plugin, but I believe that it wasn't being maintained so it was dropped in 0.23.
<rhpot1991> you can only stream from drm laden OSs
<mrand> but there is mythbrowser, and I assume you can queue via that.
<rhpot1991> mrand: ya I was talking about the plugin, didn't know it went away
<balas> how does one stream netflix from a windows computer and receive on mythbuntu ?
<rhpot1991> it was kinda useless IMO
<rhpot1991> balas: your question doesn't make sense
<balas> you said stream via drm laden os's
<rhpot1991> ah I meant to them, not from them
<balas> ooh ok
<rhpot1991> its windows, osx only
<balas> well thank you all for your help
<rhpot1991> you could in theory use a VM to play the streaming, I think I've heard of people doing that
<rhpot1991> its generally easier to just get one of the players that has that built in and not bother with it
<balas> well my dad only has a roku on one of his tv's so if i could get it on another tv without another roku box that'd be great
<rhpot1991> you could use something like the hauppauge HD-PVR 1212 to record from the roku and stream it to mythfrontends around your house
<rhpot1991> at that rate you might be better just getting another roku or a BR player though
<mrand> that rhpot1991 is a crazy man!
<mrand> :-)
<rhpot1991> I have netflix and I don't stream either for the record
<rhpot1991> discs do me good enough
<Jay2k1> hello
<tgm4883> !hi | Jay2k1
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about hi
<tgm4883> !ask | Jay2k1
<Zinn> Jay2k1: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<Jay2k1> had a little problem this morning
<tgm4883> !stab rhpot1991
 * Zinn stabs rhpot1991 with a sharpened mce remote.
<Spanner3003> hi i just updated to the latest mythtv 0.23 and now the frontend can't connect to the backend
<tgm4883> !logs | Spanner3003
<Zinn> Spanner3003: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<Jay2k1> saw this on the tv: http://pub.jay2k1.com/screenshots/mythtv-backend-respawn-loop.png
<Zinn> [pub.jay2k1.com]
<Jay2k1> so i looked into the backend log
<tgm4883> Jay2k1, yea that doesn't look so good
<tgm4883> superm1, ^^
<Jay2k1> saw this: http://mythtv.pastebin.ca/1851894
<Jay2k1> so it appears the backend couldnt access the sql db
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> yea thats what it looks like to me too
<Jay2k1> this the last bits repeated for a few hours until i noticed it
<tgm4883> Jay2k1, is mysql started?
<superm1> Jay2k1, that's during shutdown?
<Jay2k1> so - having this in the mythBACKEND log means that the backend was already started so it could log right?
<Jay2k1> no, boot
<superm1> what's the backend log look like?
<superm1> oh it's posted above, my  bad
<Jay2k1> now the funny thing is, tehere's absolutely no entry in syslog or messages from that time (5:30)
<superm1> so you dont have 0.23 according to that
<Jay2k1> i thought when it booted up far enough to have the backend started, there should be something in syslog definitely (kernel logging...)
<Jay2k1> true, 0.22-fixes
<superm1> oh that was Spanner3003 who had 0.23 wasn't it
<Spanner3003> ok this is my logs
<Spanner3003> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/h53w43mW
<superm1> okay so is mysql actually running?
<Jay2k1> yeah, when i booted the machine the next time, everything was fine
<superm1> Spanner3003, make sure your ip address is correct
<Spanner3003> how?
<Jay2k1> the machine powered off itself at 00:11. it woke up for a scheduled recording at 05:28 and got stuck as seen in the log and screenshot - i noticed it when i got up this morning, at about 8:30. i had no time to investigate, so i held the power button to switch it off. when i came from work at 21:30 (no comments please :P), i switched it on and it booted normally.
<tgm4883> Spanner3003, what is the IP address of your backend?
<Spanner3003> 192.168.0.5 just changed it to 4
<tgm4883> Spanner3003, your frontend is trying to connect to 192.168.0.5, but it says that it's not there
<tgm4883> so either the IP changed, or your backend isn't running
<Spanner3003> the ip changed i check the network thank you it seems ok now
<tgm4883> Spanner3003, your welcome
<Jay2k1> superm1: i've seen a post of yours in this thread http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8802152 where someone seems to have a similar problem, only that his problem was reproducible and that it just happened a few times in a row but after that, the machine managed to start. in my case though, it kept looping like this for about three hours, and i wasn't able to reproduce it afterwards
<Zinn> [swiss.ubuntuforums.org] [SOLVED] Mythbuntu 9.10 fails to boot - Ubuntu Forums
<Jay2k1> still, to avoid this problem in the future I did as described and added mysql as pre-start job in /etc/init/mythtv-backend.conf
<Jay2k1> but if it's really about the order being wrong in upstart once in a while, i should have had that error a few times - until mysql would run, but since it looped for three hours, i guess the reason was something else
<tgm4883> Jay2k1, sounds like mysql died but didn't restart
<Jay2k1> well, then the question would be, why did mysql die
<Jay2k1> perhaps i should get CSI to investigate
<Jay2k1> the mysql logs are empty
<tgm4883> yea I don't know
<tgm4883> nor do I know why it didnt' restart
<Jay2k1> this is all very weird
<tgm4883> i'm not sure if mysql uses upstart or not, can't verify until i get home
<Jay2k1> how to tell? try /etc/init.d/mysql restart and see if it gives out a message about upstart?
<Jay2k1> anyways, i'm pretty sure that mysql wasn't the only thing that didn't start (or died right away) because, as mentioned before, syslog and messages and kern.log don't contain a single entry from that boot
<Jay2k1> and as far as i know (or assume), logging is one of the first things that is started, or at least it should be running before a process like mythbackend would be started
<tgm4883> Jay2k1, I would agree
<Jay2k1> i've run fsck, didn't find anything...
<Jay2k1> different topic
<Jay2k1> i hear 0.23 will be released soon
<Jay2k1> how would i upgrade? dpkg-reconfigure mythbubtu-repos?
<mrand> Jay2k1: yes, that is one way.  MCC also has a plugin for the repo's.  It is also shippped by default in 10.04.
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: why are you stabbing me?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-25
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, cause you deleted !hi
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: ah, I deleted it cause zinn does that himself now
<Zinn> Hi rhpot1991, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<javatexan> does blueray work yet in mythbuntu?
<rhpot1991> javatexan: depends on your definition of "work"
<rhpot1991> in theory if you had a way to get video from your BR then it can play
<rhpot1991> javatexan: I tried to PM you and got some random spammy thing
<javatexan> pidgin has been flaky lately
<rhpot1991> its asking me some bible question, which I will not take the time to entertain, pm me
<Daviey> javatexan: Feel free to buy me a BR player, and i'll test it for you :)
<javatexan> lol
<javatexan> I feel your pain....darn economy, no extra to play with new tech toys
<mrand> They are onsale for $80, plus or minus.
<rhpot1991> I splurged and went for a burner when I got mine
<rhpot1991> it was on sale as well
<Daviey> my frontend doesn't even have a cd drive, so i'd need to rip it onto the backend anyway :S
<rhpot1991> Daviey: thats where all your media should live anyways
<mrand> Daviey: I do the same.
<rhpot1991> not to mention you can't play right from the disc at all
<Daviey> really?
<mrand> Daviey: blu-ray is still problematic.
 * javatexan nudges and says but blu-ray is just using java for DRM
<rhpot1991> IIRC the bd+ discs wont play in something that doesn't have an ethernet port too, needs to call home
<Daviey> :(
<javatexan> :( is right
<javatexan> so you have to connect BR players to your network before it works?
<mrand> javatexan: I don't know that a net connection is required except in cases when certain disks won't play (i.e., the disk requires that the player be updated).
<major_> hi, Mythbuntu is not able to find any videos... the path ive got set for them is /home/major/BigBoX/multimedia/movies. I press m and scan and still no videos... bigbox is another disk mounted for user:major group:root, i can cd to the directory and watch the videos with any problem from thunar... ive been reading the forums and the FAQs with no success, versions of the program are the latest
<rhpot1991> major_: sounds like permissions
<rhpot1991> !blank% | major_
<Zinn> major_: If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<rhpot1991> set them to the permissions there
<major_> :o directories must be owned by mythtv?
<major_> why is that if may i ask?
<major_> some sort of security thing?
<rhpot1991> mythtv is the user and group
<rhpot1991> mythtv:mythtv user:group
<major_> i mean, why is mythtv unable to read other folders?
<major_> is for security concerns?
<tgm4883> major_, I haven't looked into it farther than there are issues with it in the home dir
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-26
<dewman> is anyone here using mirobridge?
<dewman> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Katana4> hi
<Katana4> my mythtv-backend repeatedly crashes when the dvb-s scan is at 100%, the import popup doesn't appear
<Katana4> I already tried taskset -c 0 mythtv-setup but with the same result
<Katana4> anybody there?
<dewman> everyone is asleep..... =)
<map7_> I've just loaded up mythbuntu 10.04-beta1 64bit and found that it doesn't reboot properly after installation
<map7_> Should I report this bug on 'https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu'
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bugs in Mythbuntu, Ubuntu derivative focused upon MythTV
<jussi01> map7_: yes, bug reports are always welcome :)
<pmcenery> Is anyone here running the lucid version of mythbuntu yet? I've noticed that with mythvideo installed. mythfrontend crashes if there is a DVD in the drive. Has anyone else seen this?
<pmcenery> I have "scan for ..." enabled... but it seems that it doesnt like DVD's for some reason. I have libdvdcss2 installed.
<pmcenery> Just thought I would check here before opening a bug in launchpad.
<Kevil> Hi, I am new to mythbuntu and I am trying to install with wibu for a dual boot on my media center. During the installation it asks a few questions about graphics drivers which I left as the open source option then it asks about the sql database which I have no clue about and just left as it is. Then it reboots but when I select mythbuntu as the boot option it takes me to a grub screen and only gives me the option to run windows 7.  I have no
<dewman> has anyone had any luck using w_scan for getting a channel list? I find that the mythtv scanner doesnt really work so well and I am trying to find a viable solutions for scanning digital channels.
<dewman> anyone?
<mrand> dewman: if you're having specific trouble with the scanner in 0.22, you might try the one in 0.23
<dewman> mrand, I am currently running trunk on .22 not sure if I want to make the dive to .23 yet.....23 is coming out pretty soon isnt it?
<tgm4883> "I am currently running trunk on .22"  what?
<mrand> tgm4883: in at least one place,  0.22 says trunk-0.22, right?
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> Don't make me stab you
<tgm4883> i'll do it :)
<mrand> I know you will.  I'm not afraid.
<dewman> mrand, would you happen to know why there is conflicting channels on a new scan? I deleted all the sources and even deleted the capture card. and the scan on qam 64 shows 25 MPEG conflicting channels....
<tgm4883> !stab mrand
 * Zinn stabs mrand with superm1's Dell "mini" LHC.
<mrand> heheh.
<mrand> I'm sorry, I know not of the ways of digital scanning.  If you don't get replies here, you might try a bigger audience on the forums or #mythtv-users
<dewman> anyone else? =)
<dewman> what are scte channels?
<ball> I just had Comcast cable television installed this morning.  It's *awful*.
<mrand> ball: don't know that many people will argue with you on that.
<ball> mrand: Now I have to find some alternative.
<ball> :-(
<mrand> If the picture quality is that bad, they should fix/repair it, and/or cancel service with no charge to you.
<rhpot1991> there is no alternate in most areas, unless you can do with just an antenna
<mrand> Well, satellite is available in most areas, assuming no line-of-site blockage.
<rhpot1991> mrand: may as well just go antenna then :)
<rhpot1991> unless you have a closet full of HDPVRs
<mrand> rhpot1991: not yet.  In fact, the only thing in my closest right now is a router and cable modem.  Don't even have a HDHR yet.
<ball> I would go with an antenna if I had the money to have it installed.
<ball> ...and to build a PVR of some sort.
 * tgm4883 uses an antenna
<tgm4883> like 80 bucks and it sits inside my attic
<ball> tgm4883: In my attic, I'd pick up just one station.
<ball> ...with two streams.
<tgm4883> ball, how far away do you live from the transmission site?
<ball> tgm4883: About 100km? (60 miles) from most of them.
<tgm4883> thats about what mine is
<ball> House has a 30' (10m) tower, but I can't afford to get it painted and have an antenna installed.
<ball> That would probably cost more than a year of cable TV
<tgm4883> Have you checked antenna web?
 * ball nods
<tgm4883> and it only listed 2 channels?
<ball> I know which antenna I'd buy, if I had the money.
<tgm4883> you much have crappy terrain
<ball> No, one station is what I'd get if I had the antenna in the roof, as you mentioned.
<ball> On top of the tower I think I'd get about ten
<ball> ...though some of those would be Spanish.
<tgm4883> have you tested in your roof at all?
<tgm4883> what is your roof made out of?
<ball> tgm4883: wood, with ordinary tar shingles
<ball> asphalt
<tgm4883> yea so i'm not sure why you think you would only get one channel then
<tgm4883> Where are you located?
<ball> About 60 miles S. of Chicago
<ball> Oh, it's a ranch though, so the roof is lower than on a two story house.
<ball> I have to go
<tgm4883> little man?
<tate> I have a hauppage PVR 500 that worked great for me until I went to 9.10 now my channels look really grainy.  I've checked and it's set to my proper channel frequency setting.
<tate> Anyone else experiencing this sadness?
<tgm4883> tate, did you upgrade or fresh install?
<tate> Fresh install
<tate> Is there a newer TV card that works better?
<tgm4883> Did you up the bitrate?
<tgm4883> i think it's kinda low myself
<tate> Well my sound is really crappy too
<tate> It's not just picture
<tate> There is some problem with reception.
<tgm4883> tate, you have cable or antenna? or satellite?
<tate> normal us cable
<tate> It worked great until I upgraded
<tate> Anyone here have a HVR 1600 tv card?
<tate> I'm going to try to get a different card as they're inexpensive
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-27
<markl_> hey there i'm a long time mythtv user, n00b to mythbuntu.  does the PPA have an easy way to load myth 0.23 onto an ubuntu 9.10 system, or would it be better to load ubuntu 10.04 first, or does mythbuntu have its own installer?
<markl_> it appears to be lucid only, with an option of downloading an iso
<superm1> mythbuntu.org
<superm1> there is most definitely an installer
<superm1> for adding 0.23, click on add to ubuntu
<superm1> it has support for 0.22 or 0.23
<markl_> fantastic
<markl_> ok another question here, the repos i'm using are: deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ karmic free non-free
<Zinn> [packages.medibuntu.org] Medibuntu -- Medibuntu packages
<markl_> is that the same as what mythbuntu uses or is that a different project?
<markl_> i'm trying to decide if i should uninstall first or not
<superm1> you can keep them on there if you want
<superm1> they won't conflict
<superm1> if you are a new mythbuntu user, you really should start out from our ISO
<superm1> it will provide a much better experience than having to add on to ubuntu and configure X, Y, Z, alpha, gamma, etc
<markl_> do you use the linux mint installer, with dvd, codecs, flash, etc working out of the box?
<markl_> i typically start with mint
<markl_> just so i don't have to deal with all that nonsense
<superm1> mythtv installs dont need codecs
<superm1> DVD support is provided as a check box in MCC
<superm1> flash is installed by firefox on it's first time you need to visit a site
<markl_> 20KB/sec, need more people on the 10.04 b1 i386 torrent :)
<superm1> it would probably be faster to download from a mirror
<superm1> the download link on mb.org automatically load balances to mirrors
<Zinn> [mb.org] Mortgage Loan Broker MB Organization
<superm1> (www.mythbuntu.org that is of course)
<markl_> hmm my firefox doesn't know how to deal with an apt: link
<markl_> and getmythbuntu.php doesn't really do anything in lynx
<superm1> i mean the download link for 10.04 load balances
<superm1> the link for adding from apt requires apturl
<markl_> ok, the real question is - will I be able to save what is in my 0.22 database?  myth has typically not had an upgrade path at all
<markl_> tuners, channels, IR buttons, etc
<superm1> sure, you can
<superm1> there is definitely an upgrade path
<markl_> cool
<superm1> the database automatically upgrades schemas when you jump to new versions
<superm1> so if you do a clean install, just load your database in, start myth once, and it happens
<markl_> thanks for answering my n00b questions
<superm1> http://www.mythbuntu.org/upgrading
<superm1> that should explain the exact steps involved with doing that
<markl_> vnc4-common?
<markl_> so what are your favorite 0.23 features?
<superm1> huh what about vnc4-common?
<superm1> i like how much faster it is
<superm1> that's the most noticeable thing over 0.22 to me
<markl_> wow MCC is nice
<markl_> it was just interesting that it wanted to install vnc
<superm1> it just pulls in the common bits, not the actual server (unless you pick that part in mcc)
<markl_> that's good, mythtv 0.22 definitely seemed slower than 0.21 when navigating the menus
<markl_> i am looking forward to improved 1080i mkv vdpau playback (especially deinterlacing) and hopefully it won't choke on 24 bit audio
<markl_> both are supposed to be improved in 0.23
<markl_> ok i have mcc installed, what is the secret to getting 0.23 on here?
<markl_> it appears to want to load 0.22.0+fixes23766-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu3
<superm1> http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<markl_> hmm does this look right:
<markl_> deb-src http://us.autobuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/,/ubuntu karmic main
<superm1> no it doesnt
<superm1> tgm4883, ^
<superm1> but is the deb line right?
<superm1> it's possible just a bug in the deb-src line adding mechanism
<markl_> should the , be repos?
<markl_> yeah it is grabbing the linux mint release (helena) instead of the ubuntu release (karmic)
<superm1> it should be the version number
<superm1> eg 0.23
<markl_> oh ok cool
<superm1> oh you are running mcc and -repos on mint
<superm1> totally an untested combo on our part
<markl_> brilliant, thank you
<markl_> 0.23 worked
<markl_> the torrent is going much faster now, < 1 hour
<markl_> if i get it working before the torrent is here, great.  if not i start from scratch
<markl_> ok no turning back now, it's doing apt-get dist-upgrade
<markl_> superm1: is your system able to deal with 1080i mkv's at all?
<superm1> markl_, with VDPAU it can no proble
<markl_> hmm Warning - Mismatched schema version for 'mythvideo.DBSchemaVer': database speaks version 1028, we speak version 1032
<markl_> is that something mcc can handle?
<mrand> mcc doesn't need to... 0.23 will do it all for you
<mrand> When you fire up the first-end, it'll upgrade that stuff.
<markl_> ok
<markl_> guess i should head down and fire it up! :)
<mrand> yep!
<ball> Thought about buying a TiVo box to replace this Comcast DVR, but they're US$300 plus monthly service fee.
<ball> ...and require broadband.
<dewman> I would never buy a tivo....Something that phones home on its own....sounds like a micro$oft box. =P
 * ball nods
<ball> If I had the money for something like that, I'd put it towards building a Mythbuntu box.
<ball> Can't afford that either though.
<markl_> did tivo lose their agreements with all the satellite/cable companies?
<markl_> i have dish network and their DVR sucks
<markl_> but if all i can do with tivo is over the air, may as well stick to myth
<markl_> i looked at a way to use myth with dish encrypted channels but it was $$ and a house of cards, required a Windows XP box in the middle
<dewman> I didnt think I could afford one. untill i removed all my work software from my windows box and inserted a linux cd in it. =) heck even got my dvb card for free from a guy at work....
<markl_> cool what kind of dvb card?
<dewman> of course i cant get the channels to scan correctly....but thats another story.. =)
<markl_> i still have a couple of pchdtv cards that i think i overheated
<markl_> too many years in a box with low rpm fans
<dewman> o its a piece. its a hd framegrabber.
<ball> markl_: You think that one's bad?  You should try the Comcast thing.  It's primeval.
<dewman> avermedia something or other
<dewman> primeval or primestar?
<markl_> i definitely miss my directivo
<dewman> hehe
<ball> dewman: I'm trying to think of the word my wife used to describe it.  "prehistoric" or "primative" perhaps
<ball> "poop"
<dewman> ball, lol
<markl_> dish dvr is ass-tastic
<Zinn> markl_: Please watch your language.
<ball> Seriously.  It's awful.
<dewman> I sitll cant figure out why there has to be conflicting channels in a digital scan. One minute i get tv, next minute i get music....
<dewman> uggh
<ball> I bet we could get most of these channels with an antenna and a masthead preamp
<ball> ...wouldn't even need a rotator
<dewman> ball, cable tv here....little tiny cable company in the middle of MI
<ball> dewman: Do you get a DVR from them?
<dewman> ball, no....Thats extra. I just signed up for basic cable,internet and phone for 110 a month
<ball> It blows my mind how much Americans pay for television.
<dewman> well 65.00 of that is really internet, which in my case is expensed back to my company. 35 is phone so 10 bucks for 65 channels isnt to shabby...
<dewman> but I know what you mean...
<mrand> Yes, in general we pay too much for TV.  And I think our Internet is way overpriced to, especially on a $/Gbps basis.
<ball> I think I pay about US$ 30/month (on top of my phone bill) for 1.5M/384k DSL
<dewman> mine us 3M/512K so not to terrible....Already thinking about ditching the cable.....My 30 foot tower has a 20 year old channel master that grabs stations for 40 miles away in HD....
<ball> dewman: There's some sort of antenna up on top of our tower too, but the...what's the RX equivalent of "feedline"?
<ball> ...the cable from it isn't coax.
<ball> 300 Ohm?
<mrand> I'm lucky - wife works from home and so gets compensated for internet - so we have the top tier.  It rocks.
<mrand> I think feedline term is used for either direction.
<ball> I remember seeing an equivalent term for reception cable.
<dewman> yep 300 ohm the flat cable?
 * ball nods
<dewman> yep....old style... but you can get a 300-75 convertor for .50 at the hardware store. not sure what the picture quality would be... might not be bad...depends on how bad the wire is
<ball> dewman: I'd rather put an HD9032 up there, or 9035, whatever
<ball> dewman: but I'm not in a position to pay someone to climb the thing.
<markl_> wow!!!!!! 0.23 is way better
<markl_> superm1: thanks a ton for your help
<markl_> and everyone else
<dewman> you dont really need one. heck make your own antenna out of copper wire and some chicken wire and pvc for probally half the cost, and you can toss it in your attic. =)
<ball> dewman: I wouldn't get anything useful from my attic
<dewman> ball, yeah....I was just trying to help.... =)
<ball> I should go to bed before I fall down.
<ball> It's pointless me reading about Mythbuntu when I can't afford a box on which to run it.
<ball> Goodnight all
<mrand> hahah... night!
<dewman> so when i edit channels, how long does it take to update the changes in the guide?
<dewman> IE changing the xmtv number to match correctly.
<dewman> opps.... xmltv ide
<dewman> and why does myth insist on using on air guide for locals when i am pulling from sd?
<mrand> maybe you have EIT enabled?
<dewman> looks like the locals are marked as atsc channels....
<dewman> which shouldnt really make a difference should it?
<dewman> eit is in the backend on the card setup right?
<mrand> yes, I believe so.
<dewman> I really hate channel scanning....Its so screwed up.... channels are no where near where they are supposed to be....plus i have music channels in there which shouldnt be there....uggh... this is going to take forever to try to fix.
<map7_> I've got a HVR-2200 and I'm having trouble watching TV on some stations
<map7_> can anyone help me?
<map7_> I think the stations in question (SBS & Nine) are in a different codec than usual
<styelz> huh
<pmcenery> Anyone tried mythvideo on lucid? DVDs cause the frontend to crash. Anyone else seeing this?
<superm1> pmcenery, make sure you are upgraded to the current packages in lucid, and then file a bug report using apport when it crashes
<pmcenery> superm1: just installed latest updates and still crashed. See bug #549459.
<pmcenery> superm1: sorry. I put that in #ubuntu-motu initially.
<pmcenery> I've just noticed that the lucid mythtv package has been bumped to version fixes23789
<pmcenery> Are the plugins being built at the moment for this version? I've seeing loads of "binary version does not match libraries" messages now
<mrand> pmcenery: they are built and should be working fine.  One idea: mythflix finally got marked as conflicting, so you may have to do a dist-upgrade
<mrand> Or else remove mythflix
<mrand> (manually)
<pmcenery> Hmm. I dont have mythflix installed on my frontend
<mrand> In fact, I almost guarantee that is what it is.  When I go to do an upgrade, I get the following:
<mrand>              The following packages have been kept back:  mythplugins mythtv-frontend
<mrand> try a dist-upgrade and see what it offers you
<pmcenery> Mmm. I've already done a dist-upgrade... I'lle show you what I've got installed... just a sec
<pmcenery> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/mJbJ8T1v
<mrand> oh look, firefox crashed.
<mrand> pmcenery: what does this show? $ apt-cache policy mythplugins
<pmcenery> lol. I'm guessing that if the version of the mythtv source package got bumped, surely the libmyth ones must be being updated too. I'll check that now
<pmcenery> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/TVTVUgUU
<pmcenery> I dont have mythplugins installed. I cherry picked them, like mythvideo, etc
<mrand> ok, apt-cache policy mythfrontend then
<pmcenery> as its a frontend and I dont want mythweb... and apache and all that stuff on a frontend only system
<pmcenery> mythtv-frontend: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/mCtDKRZN
<pmcenery> that IP is my apt-cacher-ng, btw
<pmcenery> Surely mythplugins must be building at the moment to match the version of mythtv?
<mrand> pmcenery: yes.  here is mine: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/exbAS45w    restarting my frontend to make sure...  I'm guessing a problem with your apt-cacher
<mrand> In the past there have been problems with the repo's from time to time, so don't completely ignore that possibility.
<pmcenery> Checking now...
<pmcenery> mrand: I see yours has the updated mythvideo package too
<mrand> pmcenery: can you provide a link to the bug you filed?
<pmcenery> Could this be that I am pointing at gb.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Zinn> [gb.archive.ubuntu.com] Index of /
<pmcenery> I only have this package installable: Version: 0.23.0+fixes23784-0ubuntu1 for mythvideo
<pmcenery> Sure... finding it now
<pmcenery> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/549459
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] OpenID transaction in progress
<mrand> pmcenery: Is gb.archive something that mirrors the mythtv autobuilds?
<pmcenery> Mmm. I'm not sure. After an install of Lucid, its the UK mirror that was selected. Which one is the most authorative, or which one are you guys pointing at?
<mrand> pmcenery: do you have Mythbuntu control centre installed?
<pmcenery> Yep.
<mrand> You should be able to config/select the autobuilds in there.
<pmcenery> Ok. let me check it out
<pmcenery> mrand: In Software Sources?
<pmcenery> I've just taken a look and cant see where you select autobuild server as a source
<mrand> On my karmic install, second from the top is "repositories"   I don' thave my lucid install up at the moment.
<pmcenery> lucid doesnt have that option. Its got MySQL, Infrared, System Roles, System Updates (which is where I checked), Themes, MythExport, Services, Log Grabber, Plugins, Graphics Drivers, Proprietry Codecs, Startup Behaviour.
<pmcenery> I'm just googing for the autobuild server
<pmcenery> I'm guessing I should point directly to that. What host is in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<mrand> or you can do this:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos
<pmcenery> Just found the page on the website. Looks like you need to install mythbuntu-repos, and its not a package that is "int the repo" - if you know what I mean. You gotta download it from the site and install it
<mrand> maybe you don't have the repos installed, and that's why it isn't in mcc.
<mrand> yep yep
<pmcenery> Do I want the PPA too?
<pmcenery> enabled that is...
<pmcenery> naa. I'll stick to the remotely usable one
<mrand> In theory you can enable any location.
<pmcenery> mrand: thanks. I've just updated. The packages have been built, but they were not moved to the "normal" ubuntu repo yet (plugins, that is)
<mrand> yeah, seems like it.  Daviey, superm1 ^^^
<mrand> hopefully next drop in ten days (for beta2) should be better
<mrand> pmcenery: please be sure to retry your bug... if you can't reproduce it, go ahead and mark it as invalid.
<pmcenery> I'll try DVD now, seeing as I have the latest mythvideo
<mrand> I can't remember if there is a verbose log option that can be enabled for mythvideo.  It might be helpful to capture that.
<pmcenery> Bad news. Still crashes
<mrand> pmcenery: I can't see that bug right now, it's private.  If there is not a frontend log attached, please make sure there is one.
<pmcenery> Ok. will change it to public... forgot, and will do a mythfrontend -v all? log?
<mrand> pmcenery: what is that bug filed against?  mythbuntu or something else?
<pmcenery> mythtv-frontend
<pmcenery> public now
<mrand> pmcenery: -v all should certainly capture useful info... just be sure to not do too much else, otherwise the log will be overwhelming.   One last request: until apport works on that bug, there is no telling if it will have good debugging symbol info.  Please install mythplugins-dbg  and open a second bug report.  That might get a bit more symbol level debugging and I'll take whichever one produces better info and forward it upstream
<mrand> pmcenery: thanks a ton for doing that.  I'll be back later.
<mrand> (and if you could post the bug number when it's done, I'd be eternally grateful).
<pmcenery> mrand: I'll file against mythtfrontend again
<pmcenery> mrand: done bug #549593
<Zinn> Bug 549593 in mythtv (Ubuntu) "mythfrontend.real crashed with SIGSEGV in QX11PixmapData::x11ConvertToDefaultDepth()" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/549593
<pmcenery> mrand: You should be able to close bug #549459
<Zinn> Bug 549459 in mythtv (Ubuntu) "mythfrontend.real crashed with SIGSEGV in QX11PixmapData::x11ConvertToDefaultDepth()" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/549459
 * Daviey reads scrollback
<dewman> has anyone had any luck with the channel scanner in .23 with cable tv?
<Daviey> dewman: sorry, i don't have cable.
<pmcenery> superm1: has anyone else seen this, or am I just crazy running my system on the bleeding edge stuff?
<superm1> pmcenery, based on the bug that mrand marked it as a duplicate of, i think it's been encountered
<pmcenery> I have a good reason to do it though. There was something wrong with DVB in the karmic kernel.
<superm1> i personally use an external blu ray player, so i dunno
<pmcenery> The video would go all pixelated and stuff with a DVB-C card every few days. Not an issue with the lucid kernel
<pmcenery> superm1: Are you able to play blu-ray disks. I thought they hadnt yet cracked it like libdvdcss2 does?
<superm1> external player
<superm1> like physical external
<pmcenery> Ah, like in PS3... ok
<pmcenery> dewman: I have cable, but I havent tried scanning in the last couple of years.
<pmcenery> I do something quite different. I use a spreadsheet, and the scan command to set the channels up the way I want them
<pmcenery> You then build a formula in the spreadsheet with the SQL commands to update the database.
<pmcenery> Probably too geekified, but you get the channels where you want them and when they move around its easy to fix - ish
<superm1> scanning has greatly improved within the last year
<superm1> you might want to take a look again and see
<superm1> dewman, and if you were referring to the analogue scanner, yes that's been fixed in 0.23 too
<pmcenery> I'm sure it works well now. But the names that come down the cable are all messed up, some unnamed - and they change every now and then.
<pmcenery> I've only just switched over from using minimyth for the frontend. Its the first time I have had matching front/back end versions, and it really seems to help then they are matched.
<pmcenery> I'm just battling to get hdmi to be the "default" audio device system wide. Does anyone know how to do it?
<pmcenery> I've got ALSA:hdmi in the general setup, and this works, but things like youtube and mythmusic dont have any sound. On Minimyth the strategy was to set hdmi as the default audio device in /etc/asound.conf. Whats the "right" way to achieve this on mythbuntu?
<superm1> you can do the same thing in ~/.asoundrc
<pmcenery> superm1: thanks.
<Daviey> pmcenery: do you get mixing/volume control?
<Daviey> mrand: bug 549593 has a core dump
<Zinn> Bug 549593 in mythtv "mythfrontend.real crashed with SIGSEGV in QX11PixmapData::x11ConvertToDefaultDepth()" [Unknown, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/549593
<Daviey> and not private
<Daviey> superm1: Ahh, is that bug suggesting it should be installed to "/usr/share/perl/5*" rather than /usr/share/perl5/ ?
<superm1> i dont know for sure
<Daviey> http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/perl-policy/ch-perl.html#s-paths
<Zinn> [www.debian.org] Debian Perl Policy - Perl Packaging
<Daviey> so site = /usr/local/*
<Daviey> and vendor = /usr/{lib,share}/perl5
<Daviey> so we are fine, this is fixed
<pmcenery> Daviey: I have now put a .asoundrc find with pcm.!default hdmi:Intel in and recordings etc are now working with ALSA:default
<pmcenery> volume control doesnt work
<pmcenery> I use the TV for that
<pmcenery> Still got no audio in mythmusic though
<Daviey> pmcenery: yeah,i had to run it through a software mixer
<pmcenery> Ah. have you got a link on how to do that?
<pmcenery> I suspect that the internet video stuff - like youtube will only work when I do that...
<pmcenery> I thought that the .asoundrc entry would make any audio use the hdmi output... but anyway
 * pmcenery brb
<Daviey> pmcenery: sorry i haven't, it was a long time ago.  If google doesn't help, i'll write it up
<pmcenery> Daviey: does this look familiar? http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1376869
<Zinn> [art.ubuntuforums.org] [SOLVED] Mythmusic won't play when set up for hdmi - Ubuntu Forums
<pmcenery> I think I've got it working now. Certainly flash based stuff is working. Mythmusic has another issue at the moment I'm working on
<mrand> pmcenery: be sure to check the mythtv-user and mythtv-dev mailing list archives also.
<Rigor_M> Hi, i'm trying to use vdpau on 0.22 version but I get image gitter (vdpau normal profile) but not when using the HiDef sampling, anyone have pointers on what to look for ?
<pmcenery> mrand: That forum link worked. In fact, I think the single line setting hdmi as the default output would have too. I had some misconfiguration in mythmusic...
<mrand> pmcenery: I'm sorry to say that I'm not up on all the sound stuff.  so was it just a typo on the asound.conf?
<pmcenery> I pretty much just needed to set the default audio device as hdmi:Intel, and then in mythtv ALSA:default for it to work
<pmcenery> I had the wrong path in mytmusic, so it couldnt find files initially
<mrand> ah, so it's the old "right config combination"
<pmcenery> Yeh. I've noticed lucid has some timing issues with NFS on boot
<pmcenery> I'll need to look for the bug number again, but I had to resort to noauto in the fstab and sleep 30 before mounting /var/lib/mythtv
<pmcenery> upstart is a bit "quick" by the look of it
<pmcenery> bug #504224
<Zinn> Bug 504224 in mountall (Ubuntu) "NFS mounts at boot time prevent boot or print spurious errors" [Medium, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/504224
<pmcenery> I mount /var/lib/mythtv from the backend, and without making it "noauto" in the fstab, it doesnt boot past "waiting for /var/lib/mythtv..."
<mrand> Daviey: ^ anything we can do about this in general, or is it something each person has to take care of themselves?
<pmcenery> I would have thought that NFS working was a fundamental, but they seems to think its only of medium importance.
<pmcenery> I support loads of servers that have NFS mounts in the fstab
<pmcenery> But I'm sure they will fix it...
 * pmcenery will be right back
<punjabber> is there a scan utility that will do qam64 for cable tv?
<mrand> punjabber: I'm sure the answer is yes, but I don't know what (beyond mythtv-setup, which I think will do it).
<Rigor_M> is it possible to change the cpu scaling with mythbuntu 9.10 ?
<mrand> Rigor_M: I believe so... whatever you can find for Ubuntu would apply to Mythbuntu
<Rigor_M> i just changed the % in the scaling on the ondemand governor..
<Rigor_M> changed nothing to my trouble :-(
<Daviey> mrand: yeah, don't use nfs
<Daviey> autofs pretty much superseeds nfs mounts in /etc/fstab
<Daviey> pmcenery: ^^
<dewman> superm1, thanks. I am running .23 trunk...And the scanning is terrible for me. Each time I scan for chans on 64qam i get nothing but music channels. Its really strange. I know that my cable company broadcasts on 256 but those are mostly locals.
<superm1> oh so digital stuff, okay
<superm1> if you can change the timeout in the tuner settings, that might help
<superm1> some channels take a longer time to get a lock
<dewman> superm1, did that...changed it to 25000
<superm1> and still, hmm. wow
<dewman> yeah...
<dewman> weird...
<dewman> ok, so even though its on qam, does that mean its digital?
<superm1> do other tools fail just as bad?
<superm1> qam is a modulation type used for digital broadcasts
<dewman> ok...on the schedules direct page there is two lineups....would that have something to do with it if my lineups where out of whack?
<dewman> I havent had much luck with the other tools. i tried w_scan and it only picks up the 256 qam. Unless I am doing it wrong.
<superm1> well so it's possible it's a tuner bug then too
<dewman> yeah, I have a pretty cheap tuner...
<superm1> i'd doubt it's caused by the lineups being out of wack though
<superm1> do you have a copy of the other OS handy that you can double check with known good drivers?
<superm1> you can at least rule out HW problems then
<dewman> I have a under powered windows box, i tried that today...it scanned  the locals...but then it hung about 60 % through the scan
<dewman> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/AVerTV_HD_A180 thats what I have.
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] AVerTV HD A180 - MythTV
<superm1> base on the problems/solutions listed there, maybe it's time to invest in a nicer tuner...
<dewman> lol
<dewman> yeah...I was thinking about getting a hdhomerun...
<dewman> but still not sure which one i might try to use next.
<superm1> i've got a HDHR and love it
<superm1> it's especially great because i keep it up in my closet upstairs where it's not a big deal to have a huge antenna sitting there, whereas it would take focus away from the TV if it was sitting on my backend
<dewman> do you have the single or the dual?
<superm1> dual
<superm1> i've only ever really had one problem with it.
<superm1> i hooked up the wrong transformer to it and fried the sucker. the transformer had the same plug as my router and i didn't pay attention.  5v != 10v apparently
<superm1> i sent it in for repair, and they through a brand new mainboard in for i want to say about 100 bucks
<dewman> wow.....
<dewman> well...
<dewman> I might just go order one....
<dewman> this is just a framegrabber anyways. not the best in the world..ebay here i come.... =)
<superm1> yeah thank goodness framegrabbers are going away
<dewman> i might just try to truncate all the tables and try it one more time. WAF factor is hitting rock bottom..
<camelreef> Hello from Aberdeen
<camelreef> Scotland
<camelreef> I have just upgraded my system to current lucid
<camelreef> and to 0.23
<camelreef> and I am experiencing some weird version mismatch
<camelreef> all is fine on my combined BE+FE
<camelreef> but on my laptop, with an FE on it, I have plugins complaining about version mismatch
<camelreef> Plugin mythvideo (0.23.20100225-1) binary version does n
<camelreef> ot match libraries (0.23.20100314-1)
<camelreef> mythvideo:
<camelreef>   Installed: 0.23.0+fixes23784-0ubuntu1
<camelreef> mythtv-frontend:
<camelreef>   Installed: 0.23.0+fixes23789-0ubuntu2
<camelreef> on the working BE+FE I have
<camelreef> mythvideo:
<camelreef>   Installed: 0.23.0+fixes23784-0ubuntu1
<camelreef> mythtv-frontend:
<camelreef>   Installed: 0.23.0+fixes23789-0ubuntu2
<camelreef> exact same versions
<camelreef> but no complaint
<superm1> Daviey, ^
<superm1> that's why i'm wondering if we need t orebuild plugins
<superm1> camelreef, what arch?
<camelreef> FE+BE is 64 bit
<camelreef> the FE with a pb is 32 bit
<superm1> well that's rather peculiar then
<camelreef> hehe
<Daviey> :o
<camelreef> I purged and reinstalled all myth packages on the problematic FE, same result
<Daviey> camelreef: When you say complaining, where are you seeing that?
<camelreef> in the frontend logs: Plugin mythvideo (0.23.20100225-1) binary version does not match libraries (0.23.20100314-1)
<camelreef> and mythmusic and mythgallery, that I also have installed
<Daviey> hmm, perhaps it does need a rebuild then
<Daviey> superm1: ^^
<dewman> superm1, I just noticed after i deleted the dvb card there was still junk freqs in the db, did some truncating and doing a rescan now.... will cross fingers.
<superm1> Daviey, well on your prod frontend, are you 32 or 64 bit?
<camelreef> both systems have the same libmyth
<camelreef> libmyth-0.23-0:
<camelreef>   Installed: 0.23.0+fixes23789-0ubuntu2
<Daviey> superm1: 64 bit was built later.. i reckon 32bit plugins were built against the OLD mythtv already in the archive
<superm1> doh
<superm1> that sounds sensibly explanatory
<camelreef> hehe
<Daviey> superm1: i'll push a no change rebuild to bzr :D
<camelreef> so I have hope to have new packages in tomorrow morning's upgrade?
<camelreef> thanks guys
<superm1> Daviey, well is there any changes to svn on plugins since last one?
<superm1> maybe it's worthwhile to just rev the plugins while we're at it
<superm1> i was gonna try today's live disk but hit some ubiquity bugs i just fixed
<superm1> so we won't be able to test until tomorrow's
<camelreef> one other thing I have noticed - mythvideo doesn't like directory names with accentuated chars in them
<camelreef> like "Séries completes"
<camelreef> using "Series Completes" works
<superm1> what happens with the former?
<Daviey> camelreef: Can you report a bug, and mention what happens and steps to reproduce?
<camelreef> just not discovered by the scan
<camelreef> ok
<camelreef> what is the name of those directories that work across the network again?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-28
<camelreef> Storage Groups
<camelreef> going to LP
<Daviey> superm1: oooo, mythplugins upstream jsut had a commit 5 mins ago, that was lucky :)
<superm1> camelreef, ubuntu-bug mythvideo would be better
<superm1> it will attach version info, logs etc
<camelreef> sending
<camelreef> will comment with how-to reproduce
<Daviey> camelreef: great!
<camelreef> nearly 15 MB.... going to take some time
<camelreef> while data is uploading.... I just upgraded my video for a GT220. Is .23 supporting DivX/XviD to such a card?
<camelreef> the GT220 has the proper feature set and can do it
<Daviey> camelreef: I don't quite understand the question
<camelreef> ok, let me rephrase
<Daviey> mythtv can certainly play XviD, if that is what you mean?
<camelreef> .22 could use VDPAU for MPEG1/2, VC-1 and H.264 - the NVIDIA cards did not have DivX at the time
<camelreef> nor NVIDIA cards can hardware decode DivX too
<camelreef> through VDPAU
<camelreef> question: does MythTV .23 support that feature?
<camelreef> nor=now
<camelreef> 99%
<camelreef> *** Error: Network problem
<camelreef> aaaarrgh !
<Daviey> camelreef: I don't know tbh, i did notice 720p xvid playing smoother on 0.23 using vdpau .. but other than that - i don't know
<Daviey> bah!
<Daviey> hmm, actually that was mkv
<Daviey> I haven't tried xvid since upgrading, i don't think
<camelreef> ok
<camelreef> ok, I'll open the accentuated chars bug tomorrow
<camelreef> ubuntu-bugs stopped at 99% on  a 500 from LP
<camelreef> I need to go to bed
<camelreef> ttyl everyone
<pmcenery> Daviey: I know that autofs will give you the same capability, and I use in on my laptop for example. There are however situations where a line in /etc/fstab is easier than setting up autofs, for dedicated fronetends for example.
<pmcenery> I also support some servers which use a combination of autofs for home directories, and some static mounts. If someone decided that autofs is the _only_ way to do it, then they best start editing fstab(5). It'll be a whole lot shorter ;)
<woody440> hi everybody :)
<woody440> can anybody help me get digital tv tuner working on ubuntu 9.10
<woody440> anybody here,i need some help??
<woody440> hi anybody there?
<woody440> need some help...
<camelreef> Good morning from Scotland!
<camelreef> I filed a bug on mythvideo regarding accentuated chars not being recognized, at least when using Storage Groups
<camelreef> filing a new one for mythtv-frontend and PULSEAUDIO:default sending white noise or nothing when seeking
<camelreef> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/550096
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #550096 in mythplugins (Ubuntu): “mythvideo doesn't support accentuated chars in directory names”
<camelreef> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/550100
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #550100 in mythtv (Ubuntu): “white noise or no sound after seeking when using PULSEAUDIO:default”
<woody440> can anyone help me get my digital tv tuner working in ubuntu 9.10???
<camelreef> try me
<camelreef> Daviey, your new build fixed the version mismatch I was experiencing yesterday, many thanks
<camelreef> superm1, thanks to you too
<camelreef> woody440, try me
<woody440> ok i have a usb dual digital tuner
<woody440> http://www.digitalnow.com.au/product_pages/TinyTwin.html
<Zinn> [www.digitalnow.com.au] DigitalNow
<woody440> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/DigitalNow_Tiny_Twin_Dual_Tuner
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] DigitalNow Tiny Twin Dual Tuner - MythTV
<woody440> i try and follow the instructions to Download and install the latest v4l-dvb drivers as documented on the v4l-dvb wiki but i get errors
<woody440> i do not get the dvb directory created in the dev folder/directory?
<woody440> any ideas????
<camelreef> woody440, first, for tuner issues the best place is not mythtv, but linux-media, letme find the link
<camelreef> woody440, you should not have to do anything in 9.10 to make that tuner work
<camelreef> your stick has been supported since 2.6.28 in kernel
<camelreef> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_USB_Devices
<Zinn> [www.linuxtv.org] DVB-T USB Devices - LinuxTVWiki
<woody440> thats what it says but i have installed tvtime and it says no device is available.....?
<woody440> i thought i would try this room and i am in v4l room too....
<camelreef> ah
<camelreef> woody440,
<camelreef> woody440, just download the firmware
<camelreef> and move it to /lib/firmware
<camelreef> then remove the stick, and put it back in
<woody440> i have the latest version of this device running chipset af9015......when i run lsusb | grep Afatech
<woody440>  in the terminal it sees it...
<woody440> ok i will try that thx
<camelreef> do a "dmesg | grep .fw"
<camelreef> you should see a line complaining about the missing file
<woody440> ok
<camelreef> http://www.otit.fi/~crope/v4l-dvb/af9015/af9015_firmware_cutter/firmware_files/
<Zinn> [www.otit.fi] Index of /~crope/v4l-dvb/af9015/af9015_firmware_cutter/firmware_files
<camelreef> woody440,  do you see the line complaining about the missing file?
<woody440> no i am doing something wrong
<woody440> i don't have to run as root ie sudo dsmeg | grep .fw?
<camelreef> no
<camelreef> dmesg | grep -i dvb should also do it
<woody440> do i have to be in any particular directory?
<camelreef> no
<camelreef> what is it saying ? dmesg | grep -i dvb
<woody440> sorry i am not very good at command line,i put in  and nothing happens just goes to the next line awaiting my next command???
<woody440> i put it in
<camelreef> what if you just type dmesg ?
<woody440> the reply from dmesg is huge....
<camelreef> ok
<camelreef> dmesg | grep -i dvb
<camelreef> the | is not an L
<camelreef> it is a pipe
<camelreef> normally 2 vertical dashes on the keyboard
<woody440> ok and is there space between dmesg and |?
<woody440> and | grep?
<camelreef> yes
<camelreef> yes
<camelreef> just do a copy/paste of the command from the chat to the terminal
<camelreef> getting somewhere ?
<woody440> and grep and -i dvb
<camelreef> dmesg[space]|[space]grep[space]-i[space]dvb
<woody440> i am on two different computers so i can't copy and paste sorry....
<woody440> ,i am putting it in correctly  and nothing happens just goes to the next line awaiting my next command???
<camelreef> really ?
<camelreef> ok
<woody440> i do lsusb | grep Afatech
<camelreef> yes, that shows you that the system knows there is something connected
<camelreef> that doesn;t mean that the driver is loaded
<woody440> and it says bus 001 Device 004: ID 1b80:e402 Afatech
<camelreef> sure
<woody440> ok i need the driver?
<camelreef> yes
<camelreef> and 9.10 comes with it
<woody440> i will try what u said
<camelreef> you normally just have to add the firmware file
<camelreef> but
<camelreef> you may have broken something when trying to compile the v4l-dvb drivers
<camelreef> dmesg gives you the kernel messages, abot drivers and all
<camelreef> it should tell you about the dvb stuff
<camelreef> grep -i dvb catches only lines from dmesg with the word "dvb" inside
<camelreef> as dvb drivers usually contain that word in their messages
<camelreef> you have nothing
<camelreef> it is not normal
<camelreef> let's check that you command line are OK
<camelreef> type
<camelreef> dmesg | grep -i acpi
<camelreef> do you get a result or just the next prompt?
<woody440> ok one second
<woody440> what am i looking for there?i get alot of information from that one...
<camelreef> ok, you are getting lines, all containing the word "ACPI" in them
<camelreef> meaning that dmesg and grep are working
<woody440> yes some say disabled some say enabled...
<camelreef> now, the worrying part is that the kernel is not giving anything about DVB
<camelreef> let's see why
<camelreef> what have you done exactly since the install about dvb drivers ?
<camelreef> it looks like you broke them bad
<woody440> ok i tried to update the kernel?did not know what i was doing
<camelreef> update the kernel ? how ?
<woody440> yep maybe a fresh install would be best
<camelreef> let's not go too fast, fresh install is for windows :o)
<camelreef> what did you do to upgrade the kernel?
<woody440> hahaha ok i am only new too linux
<woody440> i was trying to kernel compile
<camelreef> using what code coming from where ?
<woody440> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/kernel/compile
<camelreef> ok
<camelreef> can you give me the result of
<camelreef> uname -a
<woody440> i have three links open that is the first one,i can't remember exactly what i did...??
<woody440> it gives me...
<woody440> Linux lex-desktop 2.6.31-20-generic #58 Ubuntu SMP Fri 12 05:23:09 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<camelreef> ok
<camelreef> it looks like an ubuntu kernel
<camelreef> let's see it it is the only one
<woody440> no i have two ...
<camelreef> how many lines is this giving you?
<camelreef> ls -lah / | grep boot
<woody440> well in the directory i have seen two folders...
<camelreef> stick to the plan !
<woody440> oki
<woody440> ls invalid o[ption
<camelreef> type it correctly
<woody440> try ls help??
<camelreef> ls -lah / | grep boot
<woody440> no such file in directory???that was ls help
<camelreef> ls -lah / | grep boot
<camelreef> dammit!
<camelreef> just type it without typos
<woody440> ok i am tryin....
<camelreef> ls[space]-lah[space]/[space]|[space]grep[space]boot
<woody440> i can't go on the computer with xchat either cause of my brothers firewall,then i could just copy and paste
<camelreef> just ype
<camelreef> typew
<camelreef> type
<woody440> ok got something
<camelreef> how many lines ?
<camelreef> 3 or 5 ?
<camelreef> or more ?
<woody440> 5
<woody440> shows two kernel numbers
<camelreef> give me those numbers
<woody440> 2.6.31-20 and 2.6.31-14
<camelreef> ok
<camelreef> type
<woody440> the lines look the same apart from the time and .old in the lines with the lower kernel
<camelreef> fine
<camelreef> you have the kernel version from install time
<camelreef> and the latest from an upgrade
<camelreef> this is good
<woody440> ok
<camelreef> now, just to make sure, we will reinstall the latest one
<woody440> hey i really appreciate ur help...
<camelreef> that should put back things as they should be, including the original dvb drivers
<camelreef> just in case you did something that gor rid of them
<woody440> ok how do we do that?
<camelreef> be ready for a longer command line!
<woody440> ok give it
<camelreef> sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image-2.6.31-20-generic
<camelreef> type it slowly, check for typos
<woody440> ok
<camelreef> it will ask for your password
<camelreef> then reinstall
<camelreef> how is it looking ?
<woody440> ok it is running
<camelreef> good
<camelreef> tell me when it is done
<camelreef> done ?
<woody440> ok it asked to reboot
<camelreef> not yet
<woody440> unknown program is still running stopping it from rebooting should i reboot anyway
<camelreef> now type
<woody440> ok
<camelreef> find /lib/modules -name *9015*
<camelreef> this will search for the driver file
<camelreef> this should give you 2 lines ending with .ko, one for each kernel installed
<woody440> yup ur right
<woody440> two lines for each kernel
<woody440> one line for each kernel version
<woody440> 2.6.30-14 and -20
<camelreef> ok
<camelreef> reboot the machine
<camelreef> tell me when done
<woody440> ok
<woody440> it is backup now
<camelreef> ok
<camelreef> back to the command line
<camelreef> dmesg | grep -i dvb
<woody440> ok
<camelreef> let's see if we have some signs of dvb stuff
<camelreef> so ?
<camelreef> any result or just the next prompt?
<camelreef> great
<woody440> i am sure i have typed it correctly
<camelreef> and? nothing or just the next command prompt ?
<woody440> i just got dc camelreef
<camelreef> ??
<camelreef> ok
<camelreef> and? nothing or just the next command prompt ?
<woody440> just lex@lex-desktop:-$ thats it
<camelreef> is the stick in ?
<camelreef> maybe I should have started with that...
<woody440> yep i will double check though
<woody440> i have it pluged into a powered usb hub
<camelreef> ok
<camelreef> upplug it and plug it back
<camelreef> unplug, wait 5s, then replug
<camelreef> then dmesg | grep -i dvb
<camelreef> just use the uparrow key to get the previous command
<camelreef> hubs with TV sticks are not recommended, btw, hubs share USB capacity, TV sticks need plenty of bandwidth, expecially dual tuners
<camelreef> woody440, what gives ?
<aaron_liuj> how to set up mythv
<camelreef> aaron_liuj, how to make money, fast
<aaron_liuj> how to set up backends
<aaron_liuj> it'show me no pnp
<camelreef> woody440, ?
<woody440> ok i pulled it out and plugged into a different usb on pc
<woody440> still same result
<camelreef> ok
<camelreef> lsmod | grep 9015
<camelreef> is the module loaded ?
<woody440> would u recommend go without the usb hub straight into usb in pc?
<woody440> ok i will run that first
<aaron_liuj> i cannot o login database
<camelreef> I would recommend no hub for tv sticks
<woody440> same result nothing next line $
<camelreef> hmmm
<camelreef> ok
<camelreef> let's see if the first kernel acts better
<aaron_liuj> what's the database i connect to
<camelreef> you will reboot, then, right after the BIOS stuff you will see a message with a 3s timer. At this time hit ESC. You will have a menu with your kernels. Chose the -14 version, not -20, and not the recovery option
<camelreef> when all booted, back to the command line with dmesg | grep -i dvb
<woody440> ok
<camelreef> I'll be back in 10-15mn
<woody440> ok
<aaron_liuj> how to set up database configuration window 2
<aaron_liuj> database server :
<aaron_liuj> what ?
<aaron_liuj> default localhost
<aaron_liuj> ?
<aaron_liuj> database name ?
<aaron_liuj> 2010-03-28 18:23:48.107 Driver error was [1/2002]:
<aaron_liuj> QMYSQL3: Unable to connect
<aaron_liuj> QSqlQuery::exec: database not open
<aaron_liuj> 2010-03-28 18:24:13.128 DB Error (KickDatabase):
<aaron_liuj> Query was:
<aaron_liuj> SELECT NULL;
<aaron_liuj> No error type from QSqlError?  Strange...
<aaron_liuj> 2010-03-28 18:24:13.178 Cannot login to database?
<aaron_liuj> what's wrong with me
<aaron_liuj> ?
<aaron_liuj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/403719/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<camelreef> woody440, back. Wat gives with -14 ?
<camelreef> what
<woody440> ok same as 20 $
<camelreef> is the stck plugged directly into the computer now ?
<camelreef> if not, do that
<camelreef> and dmesg | grep -i dvb
<woody440> yep that is how it is directly plugged into usb in pc
<camelreef> this is more than weird, then
<camelreef> ok, you must have broken somethign massively wrong
<camelreef> beyong IRC help
<camelreef> beyond
<camelreef> so...
<woody440> ok camel thx for ur help
<camelreef> fresh install
<camelreef> and install the package linux-firmware-nonfree
<camelreef> it will give you the firmware for your stick
<woody440> oki much appreciated
<camelreef> you do not have to compile anything at all
<camelreef> I have 10+ years of Linux experience and do not compile anything myself anymore, especially not kernels
<woody440> ok so freshinstall then just the package linux-firmware-nonfree..... no updates
<camelreef> distros do a very good job for this these days
<camelreef> do the normal updates, of course
<woody440> ok
<camelreef> Ubuntu kernels come with the right driver for your stick, just add the firmware package
<woody440> ok i follow the how to forge perfect desktop for ubuntu 9.10.....would u recommend this?
<camelreef> now you have already spent more time than it would have taken to do a fresh install, let's cut the losses :)
<camelreef> you want a mythtv system ?
<camelreef> dedicated ?
<camelreef> or a desktop that does mythtv as well?
<woody440> i have about 1 months using linux i am not giving up till i get it working
<camelreef> good approach
<camelreef> I am weary of those guides, they tend to be outdate and make you do stupid things without enough explanations
<camelreef> outdated
<camelreef> just do a normal install of Ubuntu without any extras
<woody440> i have done two ubuntu 9.10 installs  one with mythtv as well and also a dedicated mythtv install
<camelreef> todays this is more than you need
<camelreef> the system you are on now, will it be dedicated ?
<woody440> yep it is i need a break thx heaps for your help
<woody440> i don't think so cause i still need to network to other pcs
<camelreef> ok
<camelreef> then do a normal install, upgrade it, add the firmware, then install mythbuntu-control-center, then run it from System->Administration
<camelreef> that gives you a clean and nice way of doing the mythtv part
<camelreef> ttyl
<aaron_liuj> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/ffWEt4bd
<woody440> i would like a dedicated mythtv setup ,i will get there one day.... ok thx again maybe i will catch u again on here bye camel
<aaron_liuj> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/ffWEt4bd
<camelreef> woody440, http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<woody440> i will check them out cheers
<ethicator> Hi there, how do I install the mythtv 0.23 themes that are part of the competition?
<dewman> anyone know of any good deals on a hd homerun?
<mrand> If there are no sales currently on New Egg or the like, you may be able to find it on ebay for a few dollars cheaper than new.
<dewman> mrand, thanks....I am looking for a new card. This ol frame grabber has got to go! =)
<dewman> I found a hauppauge media mvp for $50 bucks....I dont see it in the mythtv wiki....Is that thing supported?
<mrand> dewman: that isn't a tuner.   Looks like it is some sort of media player.  If it supports UPNP, then it would be able to browse the media on a myth system, as would many (most?) other media players.
<dewman> mrand, your right...I just found that.... opps...I was getting trigger happy
<dewman> mrand, I found a website that lets you generate rss feeds for all of craigslist. I found a whole bunch of good deals on capture cards....=)
<superdug> Okay, so I'm running 10.04 beta mythbuntu amd-64.  Everything seems to be working wonderfully, except Watch recordings doesn't list shows that are currently recording.  I can watch currently recording shows if I go to liveTV and swap inputs
<superdug> ugh
<mrand> superdug: it works for me.  Perhaps there is a filter or setting?
<superdug> mrand: hence the "ugh" I wasn't on the correct group view :-/
<Daviey> :(
<superdug> it works now :-)
<superdug> I knew I had done something stupid
<superdug> I gotta say though ... I've setup myth before from scratch and I've gotta say mythbuntu takes almost all of the pain of myth setup away
<superdug> obviously mythbackendsetup is a bit of a challenge for those not familiar
<superdug> but thats the ONLY challenge
<mrand> superdug: that's good to hear.  some remotes and, as you say, tuner, input, and channel config remain troublesome points.  As does audio for some people.  There is only so much that you can do beyond what mythtv-setup provides.  Upstream is planning to revamp mythtv-setup eventually.
<Daviey> TecnoBrat: can you report a bug please.
<TecnoBrat> sure can
<tmkt> hey hey...
<tmkt> recently took out my geforce 9600 and decided to give my on board ati a try(much quieter)
<tmkt> but now..i have a purple line on the left hand side of my screen
<tmkt> any ideas how to get rid of it?
<rhpot1991> tmkt: put the nvidia card back in :)
<tmkt> yeah...too loud
<tmkt> either deal with loud fan of the nvidia
<tmkt> or figure out what is causing this 3-4 pixel wide purple line
<tmkt> guessing it has to do with modeline
<rhpot1991> to be honest nvidia is well worth it, you can't run VDPAU on an ATI card
<tmkt> or perhaps the resolution should be 1366x768 and its doing 1360x768...not sure
<tmkt> yeah.the VDPAU is buggy though
<rhpot1991> if you don't like the noise then you could invest in a silent card
<rhpot1991> agree to disagree.
<tmkt> I just use High Quality setting with either card
<tmkt> when I use the VDPAU
<tmkt> and go to program guide
<tmkt> it doesn't scale the image on the program guide
<tmkt> it shows a cropped portion of the full window
<rhpot1991> not sure about that
<rhpot1991> tried the autobuilds to see if its fixed there?
<tmkt> everytime i just the vdpau i get the same issue
<tmkt> i'm on the nightlies...just hard to convince myself to put the nvidia back in fover a purple line..the silence is nice
<tmkt> but probably will going back to the nvidia if i can't find a solution to the purple line
<tmkt> and still can't figure out why i'm not getting 5.1 from my videos anymore..those suggestions you gave me on friday didn't seem to have any effect :(
<rhpot1991> tmkt: I haven't run lucid on anything important yet so I'm not sure if thats an issue or not
<rhpot1991> you could file a bug just in case
<tmkt> yeah i might..not sure if i should file it against lucid or myth..not sure where the error lies
<tmkt> Recordings play 5.1
<tmkt> all my handbrake dvd rips only play in dd2.0 unless i use vlc or mplayer
<tmkt> ripped them all using ac3 passthrough..guess its a myth issue
<TecnoBrat> Note to self .. when making a patch .. do the diff in the right order
<superdug> mrand: well I have one of those handheld logitech dinovo's ... so my remote sorta automatically works when the computer does :-)
<superdug> mrand: also, I'm surprised ubuntu as a whole hasn't put something in the installer to ask "I see an onboard video card, a discreet graphics card, 3 DVI outs and an HDMI out, which one(s) do you want to use by default"
<superdug> its hard to even find a home consumer computer with only one video card and only one port therein
<mrand> superdug: speaking of Ubuntu in general, it's always compromise between trying to make semi-intelligent defaults vs. configurability and all the headaches that come with that - especially when you are possibly dealing with non-technical users that don't know what a video card/port is, or HDMI, or DVI.  Also, I strongly suspect that the majority of users really do only have one display option.  Most Dell, HP, and other computers only ha
<superdug> mrand: right, but the second to last step of the installer has always had the Advanced... button seems that'd be a great place to put some of that stuff
<mrand> superdug: sure would.... I'm sure the installer team would love to have some help! :-)
<superdug> lulz
<superdug> distro related development
<superdug> so not my thing anymore
<mrand> It's certainly different than single project related stuff.
<mrand> bbl
<Daviey> Anyone here running up to date mythtv on lucid?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-21
<_antant> well it's been quiet on here today
<morgan> hey, anyone have any experience with IMDB scrapers etc.. imdb-tools is useless
<kenni> Hi guys, have you decided (or looked into) if the MythTV 0.24 locale configuration will be supported in Mythbuntu 11.04? With the current use of a custom database on a clean Mythbuntu install, I suppose it will be too much work to get it done in time for the 11.04 release(?)
<tgm4883> kenni, locale config?
<kenni> tgm4883, bug #724693
<Zinn> Bug 724693 in mythbuntu "New MythTV 0.24 locale auto configurations doesn't work with Mythbuntu 11.04" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/724693
<tgm4883> kenni, hmm, ok
<tgm4883> kenni, what is it looking for in a clean DB?
<tgm4883> superm1, ^
<tgm4883> I see no reason that couldn't still make it into 11.04. Would seem like a bug to me that is isn't already there since the functionality already exists in 0.24
<kenni> tgm4883, AFAIR it checks for a clean settings table
<tgm4883> kenni, ok, are you able to check if just dropping that table makes it work. I'd have to check what we currently set in there
<tgm4883> which wouldn't get checked until tonight
<superm1> kenni, i think the proper solution is to pass that information to the database from during install
<superm1> because we definitely need to have a prefilled database (at least somewhat) so that there isn't an error the backend isn't running on first boot
<tgm4883> superm1, that seems logical to me, since that type of information is already gathered during install
<superm1> hell if i'm gonna have time to help get it propagated though
<Zinn> superm1: Please watch your language.
<rhpot1991> tisk tisk superm1 :)
<superm1> psh
<tgm4883> well pulling it from the installer is going to be a feature
<tgm4883> which would be 11.10
<kenni> superm1, tgm4883: it seems like the language selection dialog is shown if the "Launguage" and "Country" field in the settings table are empty. But I haven't tested it, so I might be wrong, I just had a brief look at the code
<kenni> Language
<superm1> kenni, i wonder if there's a good way to have it pull up that dialog the first time and still pre fill the database
<kenni> it will probably need some fitting to make it work in Mythbuntu
<kenni> stuartm is the person to talk to about it, he wrote the feature
<kenni> perhaps the feature needs to be altered a bit upstream, to make it compatible with distributions like Mythbuntu. At the moment the feature is written to specifically require a clean database.
<superm1> well the other way to look at it is that a backend shouldn't require anything in the database to run
<superm1> and then we could start with a clean database
<superm1> but i think something has to happen upstream either way
<kenni> unfortunately, I'll not have much (if any) time to play with MythTV/Mythbuntu for the next 1½ month. Otherwise I would gladly have helped with the testing...if it's just the two mentioned fields which need to be empty to bring up the dialog, you can probably pre-populate some of the other settings if needed. You then just need to beware when you startup mythtv-setup the first time, so the language dialog will be shown in the initial startup pha
<kenni> superm1, why do you want to start the backend? Shouldn't you only start mythtv-setup on the initial bootup?
<kenni> ...and then start the backend afterwards
<superm1> kenni, well we don't currently start mythtv-setup on initial bootup
<kenni> ok
<superm1> and it requires some work to make that happen
<superm1> at least in the proper fashion that it needs to
<kenni> yep
<kenni> what is the reasoning behind not starting mythtv-setup on initial bootup? I can't remember what Mythbuntu currently does - does it start the backend & the frontend on initial bootup?
<superm1> yeah it starts the backend and frontend on initial bootup
<superm1> mythtv-setup is a bit confusing, you dont want to boot up and immediately feel like you have to configure things
<superm1> whereas if you start the frontend on first boot, you can go explore around etc
<kenni> yeah, okay, but not much will work and it's a quite unsupported state to be in (with no tuners defined)
<kenni> but I do see your point, realistically perhaps this is a 0.25/11.10/12.04 milestone
<kenni> to await the setup rewrite
<kenni> and we'll most likely also generate a lot of locale-files for 0.25 - currently only manually contributed locale configuration files exist in MythTV. Without much effort we can provide a baseline locale config (MythTV language, date format, etc.) for the most widespread locales.
<superm1> kenni, exactly, 0.25 sounds a good time to do that
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-22
<morgan> is there any choice between a revo running xbmc or a boxee?
<morgan> xbmc seems more robust, but im not sure the revo is the biz.. is there sometihng better?
<digitlman> hello all
<digitlman> would somebody recommend Intel Atom/Nvidia ION over AMD Fusion for Mythbuntu?
<rhpot1991> digitlman: you'll want to stick with nvidia
<rhpot1991> !vdpau | digitlman
<Zinn> digitlman: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU
<digitlman> ahh exellent thanks
<_antant> got my gt210 card coming tomorrow. wish I'd known about it before i bought ati
<digitlman> I'm eyeing this one:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157227
<Zinn> [www.newegg.com] Newegg.com - ASRock AD525PV3 Intel Atom D525 (1.8 GHz, Dual-Core) Intel NM10 Mini ITX Motherboard/CPU Combo
<digitlman> not sure what vid cap card to use in that, however....
<tgm4883> digitlman, whoa, for a backend?
<tgm4883> not sure I would use an atom processor in a backend
<digitlman> as a combo, yeah
<digitlman> with 4GB of RAM, I would think this would work
<tgm4883> thats going to be pretty slow for some of the things a backend does
<digitlman> paired with a 7200 RPM 2.5" drive?
<tgm4883> I mean, you don't have to worry about encoding anymore, but commflagging and such
<tgm4883> processor speed is the issue
<digitlman> well, it *is* a dual core 1.8Ghz
<digitlman> is that not powerful enough?
<tgm4883> digitlman, you can do it, just don't expect the backend to be spectactular
<tgm4883> for perspective, I want to upgrade my AMD X2 3800+ backend cause I think it commflags too slow
<digitlman> the commflagging is CPU-intensive?
<tgm4883> yep
<digitlman> can't be  off-loaded to the GPU?
<tgm4883> Nope, not commflagging
<tgm4883> playback yes
<tgm4883> But i haven't seen anything that off-loads commflagging to the CPU
<digitlman> would that be apparent more when playing back, or encoding?
<tgm4883> You won't be doing any encoding usually
<digitlman> recording, I mean
<tgm4883> nah, recordings is low CPU, as it is just writing the stream to the disk
<tgm4883> playing back is low to if you use VDPAU
<digitlman> but the playback, you say, would suffer?
<tgm4883> it may
<digitlman> what would the result in?  Stuttering or something?  lag?
<tgm4883> If you don't already have another system for the backend, i'd at least test it out
<tgm4883> perhaps stuttering
<rhpot1991> digitlman: most people do an ion for a frontend
<digitlman> what I'm really trying to do i replace a power hungry series 2 Tivo
<rhpot1991> and then have a nice powerful computer hiding away somewhere for their backend
<digitlman> with a front/back mythbox
<digitlman> one that I can also install other linux program on
<digitlman> thanks for the info....I was *really* hoping to contruct something that runs under 20 watts at load
<digitlman> ION seemed the trick....but maybe an i3 or i5 is better?
<rhpot1991> ion will be that for playback
<rhpot1991> not sure what will happen when you throw backend functions into the mix though
<digitlman> ahh i see
<digitlman> it's the combo that might throw it off?
<rhpot1991> !frontend
<Zinn> Ion Boxes make a great frontend.  http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/2
<rhpot1991> I have some power numbers in there for playback
<rhpot1991> in the comments section
<rhpot1991> well more cpu usage with the backend, may hike the power usage some
<digitlman> awesome
<rhpot1991> also hard drives in the backend, use power
<digitlman> what is your back end?  Is it listed here?
<rhpot1991> digitlman: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/13
<Zinn> [www.baablogic.net] My MythTV Setup | www.baablogic.net
<rhpot1991> all my hardware is there, slightly out of date
<digitlman> any idea what the back end draws for power?
<rhpot1991> never measured it unfortunately
<digitlman> ahh
<digitlman> thanks for th einfo
<Number6> Hi
<Number6> Is there a way to edit where myth-tv pulls it's file list from? I have an external hard drive and it's mounted. I'd prefer ssh to edit the files, going through the menu is annoying
<rhpot1991> define file list
<Number6> Where avi files are stored
<Number6> Like /media/hard-drive/movies/myfilms.avi
<rhpot1991> just add that to a storage group in mythtv-setup
<rhpot1991> the videos storage group I think
<Number6> I tried that already, but under "frontend" >> Watch Videos, it says there's no files
<rhpot1991> m > scan for changes
<Number6> Ahh, I need now
<Number6> Thanks.
<Number6> Should the mediafiles be owned by MythTV or my own username?
<rhpot1991> Number6: as long as your user is in the mythtv group they should get created with permissions for that group and work
<rhpot1991> if you are having issues you can try to sudo chown mythtv:mythtv them
<Number6> Aye, I think I'll do that.
<Number6> I'm impressed with Myth-TV so far. I used Windows MCE for about 5 years now, and I miss ssh access to fix things
<Number6> Hmm, I think mounting the external hard drives changed the ownerships as root
<Seeker`> how good is bluray playback in mythtv now?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-23
<rhpot1991> Seeker`: I rip to mkv first and thats good
<rhpot1991> I haven't tried from disc yet as I don't have a drive in my backend
<Seeker`> rhpot1991: I'm hoping to be able to just rip the transport streams and play them back
<rhpot1991> Seeker`: look at makemkv
<Seeker`> rhpot1991: you mean the backup the disk as unencrypted m2ts?
<ripperda> Hi, I have a network based on mythbuntu 10.04 w/ .23 mythtv. I'm looking to update to .24 via mythtv-updates
<ripperda> I'm curious if there's anything I should look out for, in terms of configuration. any steps I should take to avoid having my configuration corrupted. or if it should go very smoothly
<Patrickdk> should be smooth
<Patrickdk> but you will need to update all frontends
<ripperda> right. I normally do maintenance remotely via ssh. I installed the mythbuntu-repos.deb on the backend, did an apt-get update and see the .24 packages.
<ripperda> my backend does have a frontend on it, but I only use that rarely for checking up on things in the office.
<ripperda> should I just apt-get install all of the various mythtv packages at once? or update the backend, then each additional piece one at a time?
<Patrickdk> na, all at once
<ripperda> I'll worry about rolling out my additional frontend systems once this backend system is all done
<Patrickdk> but I think it might be alittle broken
<Patrickdk> till the frontend connects
<Patrickdk> cause the frontend upgrades the database
<ripperda> ah ok
<ripperda> that's why I do run a frontend on my backend system, for maintenance work like that.
<ripperda> I'll do a wholesale update on this backend and test things out locally
<Patrickdk> any frontend works :)
<ripperda> yes, but then I have to run back and forth through the house :)
<Patrickdk> just any non-upgraded frontend will refused to work :)
<ripperda> right, I expected that
<ripperda> and away it goes...
<ripperda> looks smooth so far. database updated, verified recordings, videos, live tv
<Seeker`> just how stable is the trunk buikd right now? any showstopper bugs
<superm1> Seeker`, might be better off asking in -users about the general stability of trunk
<superm1> our  builds aren't doing anything special really
<superm1> so from our perspective, they're not failing to build or anything
<Seeker`> do you use trunk yourself?
<Seeker`> im planning in starting to use bluray content tomorrow so HD audio passthrough would be great, but i think only trunk supports it
<Seeker`> but i dont really want to upgrade if it will cause breakage that will annoy my girlfriend
<mycosys> good to see ur still round superm1 :)
<superm1> Seeker`, i dont use trunk myself
<superm1> that's why i was saying -users might be better
<superm1> mycosys, yeah, but not putting in as much time as i did previously
<mycosys> well ur help has been much appreciated over the years
<superm1> thx
<Number6> Where is the default storage location for coverart?
<Jay2k1> i guess /var/lib/mythtv/coverart
<Number6> Cheers, I knew it was in /var
<Number6> Would changing the hostname cause the backend to disconnect from the frontend on a single PC setup?
<patdk-lap> Number6, all depends :)
<patdk-lap> the frontend requires a connection to the database
<patdk-lap> if the frontend used the hostname to access the database, yep, it's screwed
<Number6> It may not have been that at all, patdk-lap. The theme changed as well. Very odd
<patdk-lap> that is normal :)
<patdk-lap> no backend database, no preferences, default values
<Number6> Now to wait 24 hours for the db to index the hard drives again
<Number6> Can Mythbuntu auto download album art?
<tgm4883> Number6, yes
<tgm4883> well, mythtv can
<tgm4883> I'm not sure if the distinction matters to you
<Number6> Provided that, when I search for songs, I'm shown Album art, I don't care
<sabhain> grrrr .. anyone have a snapstream firefly RF?
<Number6> The outcome is all that matters, tgm4883  :)
<tgm4883> Number6, actually, I was thinking of mythvideo metadata/art
<tgm4883> i'm unsure of album art, I don't use mythmusic
<tgm4883> sorry for the confusion
<Number6> tgm4883: I don't really mind. On a similar note, can stills from the video be created when you highlight the file - a bit like Windows MCE?
<tgm4883> Number6, I've not used MCE. There is the ability to create a screenshot though
<Hoochster> Hello, I am trying to get Mythbuntu setup on a remote FE and having an issue testing the SQL, when I try and apply anything I get the MySQL Plugin is not fully filled out popup in the Control Centre.  I have verified that the database can be connected to from the FE using the mythtv account and password.  And feel I have checked the config.xml and mysql.txt to point to the database.  I was running Myth along with a remote FE no problem, but was hav
<Hoochster> ing stuttering issues and wanted to try out Mythbuntu.
<Hoochster> This is a diskless FE btw
<Number6> tgm4883: Windows MCE will scan the avi (say) file and generate a screenshot as the icon. That's what I'd be looking for
<Number6> Maybe it does this already, I'm going to need to wait about 16 hours for the filescan to complete
<phretor> I boot 10.10 on an HTPC connected to an HDMI TV. I see the boot screen, but then it all becomes black and nothing else happens. What should I do?
<tgm4883> Number6, it does that for recordings, but for videos it will grab posters and metadata from the internet
<Number6> tgm4883: What about, say, TV shows?
<tgm4883> Number6, yes, those would be recordings. If you have TV show DVD's that you have ripped down to each episode it will gather that info too
<Number6> Cool
<Hoochster> when running MCC on a Remote diskless FE, anytime I apply I get a Traceback error and MCC just hangs.  Am I holding it wrong?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-24
<Hoochster> so from some of my finds it seems diskless frontends can have issues with MCC?
<tgm4883> Hoochster, whats the output if you start it from the command line?
<tgm4883> !pastebin | Hoochster
<Zinn> Hoochster: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<Hoochster> not a big deal guys, appreciate the help, went ahead and installed on a hard drive, mind you haven't finished yet, but here is what I was fighting:  http://pastebin.com/SpAh4vRD  it seems that lots had issues with diskless and mcc.
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/apt - Pastebin.com
<Hoochster> would love to get it going via diskless just to get the hard drive out of that system but it isn't a major deal by any means
<chrism0dwk> Hi All!  I am having trouble with MythNetVision and BBC iPlayer here in the UK.  I can get as far as the flash player loading up, having chosen my content from the "Browse Internet Videos" menu.  As per usual, I get the BBC iPlayer flash instance come up, with a "click to play" button in the middle.  However, on clicking this button, flash spins for a bit and then I get a message "This content doesn't seem to be working".  If I use raw MythBrowse
<mycosys> where does dmesg log to again?
<mycosys> nvm syslog
<rhpot1991> mycosys: /var/log/dmesg
<mycosys> ty - info i needed was in syslog anyway
<chrism0dwk> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Number6> I like it up the bum
<tgm4883> Number6, ?
<rhpot1991> look like someone left their compute idle and others got at it
<Number6> Yes, yes they did
<Number6> They held me down this time, so I couldn't lock the terminal
<_antant_> Hey guys
<_antant_> I'm REALLY hoping someone can help me fix my problem here
<_antant_> NVidia drivers
<_antant_> whatever I try to get them working properly, ALL of the guides I find online, nothing works at all
<_antant_> and they're not registered as being opengl capable
<rhpot1991> _antant_: have the 3rd party drivesr installed?
<_antant> rhpot1991: No, I had the official nvidia-current installed from the ppa
<_antant> Do you know anyone else who's had this problem with them?
<superm1> check out /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors with loading the driver
<superm1> or not supporting the card etc
<Number6> How can I wipe the backend db?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-25
<CyberKnet> So the drive that holds my video won't mount. It's an xfs partition on a 1.5tb drive mirrored to another 1.5tb drive by a 3ware Escalade 9500S-4LP. It looks like there was an incomplete write and now the superblock has an invalid magic number.
<CyberKnet> running xfs_check indicates the bad magic number and floating point exception.
<CyberKnet> xfs_repair says it can't find the primary superblock, runs for hours (over 12) showing dots and then indicates it couldn't find a secondary superblock.
<CyberKnet> now... earlier after I ran xfs_repair I noticed that the root filesystem was mounted readonly.
<CyberKnet> I'm not sure if that would prohibit xfs_repair from functioning properly, so I rebooted, managed to get the root filesystem to mount readwrite, and am running xfs_repair again
<CyberKnet> but ... I'm thinking this isn't looking good?
<quentusrex> Anyone know if there is a way to integrate a roku box into mythbuntu?
<quentusrex> or enable mythbuntu to record a roku stream?
<Shadow__X> quentusrex: do you mean watch mythtv recordings on a roku?
<quentusrex> nope, the other direction
<Shadow__X> what do you want to happen
<quentusrex> a roku video to be recorded on mythbuntu so that I can watch it again.
<Shadow__X> you mean like recording something from hulu plus to watch it again?
<quentusrex> without the need to stream the video again.
<Shadow__X> thats breaking the law and is not appropriate
<Shadow__X> also thats not what mythtv is designed for
<quentusrex> Then is there a way to increase the roku storage? so that more shows could be stored?
<Shadow__X> i do not know the answer to the question but considering it is a streaming solution it is doubtful
<foxbuntu> quentusrex, th roku device streams and decodes an encrypted stream...
<foxbuntu> quentusrex, mythbuntu is not a device to rip Netflix/other streams
<quentusrex> I set out to find a way to solve the issue of having an unreliable internet connection in the evenings(in my area) with the hope to cache the streams during the day when there was more reliable bandwidth. Now I see that the whole streaming system is broke unless you have reliable bandwidth at the time you want to watch the stream.
<foxbuntu> quentusrex, sorry to hear that, but you are correct, its streaming for a reason
<Shadow__X> quentusrex: invest your time in getting a more reliable connection
<quentusrex> The only solution for the bandwidth issue is to move.
<Shadow__X> or you could record your tv on your own
<Shadow__X> which is what mythtv IS for
<quentusrex> Shadow__X, there is only one cable provider in my area, and they only broadcast in encrypted digital.
<quentusrex> except a few local channels
<foxbuntu> Shadow__X, I am pretty sure its the Netflix or similar he is after, not TV in particular
<Shadow__X> i thought if you run netflix on a computer it might cache some files
<foxbuntu> quentusrex, you can still record off the output of the cable boxes
<quentusrex> Shadow__X, for me only about 10 minutes of video at a time
<Shadow__X> quentusrex: you can still record from the cable box
<quentusrex> I have not found a good way to record over component cable.
<foxbuntu> quentusrex, HD-PVR
<Shadow__X> hauppauge hddvr
<Shadow__X> pvr*
 * quentusrex googles.
<Shadow__X> goggles
<foxbuntu> quentusrex, i can say from personal experience, its a great device...worth the cash
<quentusrex> can you import from the pvr into mythbuntu?
<foxbuntu> not import
<foxbuntu> record
<Shadow__X> you can record directly from the hdpvr
<foxbuntu> its a full tuner
<foxbuntu> just runs via usb
<Shadow__X> well its not really tuning anything in the conventional sense is it
<foxbuntu> Shadow__X, it has an ir blaster to change channels...so yes
<quentusrex> are there any issues controlling it from mythbuntu?
<foxbuntu> quentusrex, nope
<foxbuntu> quentusrex, its had great support in myth for quite sometime
<quentusrex> such as with an ir blaster from mythbuntu, and one from this pvr to the cable box?
<foxbuntu> quentusrex, depends on the cable box, but many can be controlled via serial or usb
<foxbuntu> but ir blasters do work in the other cases
<quentusrex> I'll look into this. Thanks for the recommendation.
<Shadow__X> some boxes can be controller via firewire as well
<foxbuntu> Shadow__X, and beyond that you can record some channels via firewire on said boxes
<Shadow__X> yes, thats how i am currently recording my shows from my stb but ymmv widly depending on a few factors
<foxbuntu> indeed
<Shadow__X> any idea of when/if the colossus will gain linux support, i get that hdmi is encrypted but there are 2 component dongles included
<foxbuntu> Shadow__X, Its in process in the v4l project
<foxbuntu> Shadow__X, but its only recently started up so it will be sometime before its stable
<Shadow__X> yeah at that point i would get a hdpvr
<Shadow__X> plus since its external its easier to have more than one, but honestly i care more about silicondusts cablecard tuner
<Shadow__X> hdhomerun prime
<foxbuntu> Shadow__X, yeah, thats likely to never work in *nix
<Shadow__X> the encrypted streams no, but the unencrypted streams should work
<foxbuntu> Shadow__X, the reason is the drm requirements on the cablecard standard
<Shadow__X> yes but i should be able to get the same channels as i do over firewire from it in the clear
<Shadow__X> not everything has the do not record flag set
<quentusrex> I see reviews of the pvr claiming that channel changing scripts do not work
<foxbuntu> but you can get that qith clearQAM on the normal hdhr
<quentusrex> has this changed since early last year?
<Shadow__X> foxbuntu: no i get more channels from my stb through firewire than through clearqam
<foxbuntu> quentusrex, which scripts?
<foxbuntu> quentusrex, there are allot of them
<quentusrex> foxbuntu, the review does not say.
<foxbuntu> quentusrex, I have never had issues with that
<foxbuntu> but I did all mine via serial
<CyberKnet> anyone have any thoughts on the xfs recovery issue I mentioned?
<foxbuntu> CyberKnet, hard to say since xfs_repair depends on the superblocks to function
<foxbuntu> CyberKnet, you could try a metadump and asking the xfs devs about it
<foxbuntu> CyberKnet, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man8/xfs_metadump.8.html
<Zinn> [manpages.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Manpage: xfs_metadump - copy XFS filesystem metadata to a file
<CyberKnet> foxbuntu: Hmmm... I may keep a copy of the DB and one of the mirrored drives around to try that.
<MeraX1> hey, I'm looking for something do mixup a stereo sound signal from one application to 5.1 in order to to set the volume of this special application different for each of the 5.1 speakers with pavucontrol (ore some thing like this)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-26
<mycosys> anybody here have experience with pre-0.24 OSD theming
<mycosys> iamlindoro is having delusions
<mycoDA> 10.04lts time
 * mycoDA forsees great pain
<mycosys> you guys know what do-release-upgrade does that synaptic wont?
<mycosys> pretty sure do-release-upgrade will break my install in a nasty way
<mycosys> have a number of repos enabled on jaunty that are a fair way ahead of what is standard on karmic
<mycosys> ie weekly builds lol, and winswitch, and deluge, and medibuntu
<mycosys> have synaptic doing download only atm - so that when it finishes i can chose one or the other
<mycosys> aaaaaaaarghhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<mycosys> need a way to upgrade without killing the mythbuntu repos
<mycosys> you around superm1?
<mycosys> tgm4883
<mycosys> any of the other super amazing actually helpful people
<superm1> mycosys, i'm here now for a little bit
<superm1> do-release-upgrade does thing sthat can't be represented in apt
<superm1> so conf file migrations, forced package removals
<superm1> particularly ordered installs
<superm1> it disables 3rd party sources before hand
<superm1> it's less likely to break your box than s/jaunty/karmic/, but if it does for some reason, it's better to revert to to that after trying do-release-upgrade (or update-manager -d)
<superm1> in any case, if mythbuntu repos are disabled, it's fairly easy to re-enable them
<superm1> it's just a conffile change or dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos
<mrand> mycosys, superm1: Note that do-release-upgrade has a little known, but important option that was not the default last time I checked (which has admittedly been a while): "-m desktop"  You'll find it randomly mentioned, or not, in the wiki's and online documentation, and so therefore I can't tell you what it does, but it is typically recommended for systems that are not servers.
<superm1> my best guess would be  it probably sets it to -desktop mode, looking for a -desktop meta package
<superm1> or installing one if it's not there
<superm1> Daviey, ^
<superm1> mrand, looking at the source it looks like that's actually now "-m MODE"
<superm1> where modes are 'desktop' or 'server'
<mrand> superm1: the desktop meta package rings a bell when I asked before.
<mrand> superm1: I think the problem that many run into is that it defaults to server (or at least, used to)
<mrand> yet the documentation says no such thing
<superm1> we didn't start having a metapackage it recognized for a few releases
<superm1> probably 8.10 i think
<superm1> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeCache makes references of running in 'desktop' mode because of particular package keys installed
<superm1> we have a special key in that config now for mythbuntu-desktop
<superm1> it actually might need some work because it calls out mythbuntu-artwork which we dont use any more
<mycosys> thx superm1 & mrand
<mycosys> saw that mode thing when i did do-release-upgrade --help
<mycosys> appreciate the re-assurance
<judget> does anyone know what is up with the ppa repos--
<mycosys> ?
<mycosys> just saw how rude you were on -users - ur not a nice person are you? did you pay your support subscription?
<judget> ??
<judget> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/0.24/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mythtv/libmyth-0.24-0_0.24.0+fixes.20110322.c2baf1b-0ubuntu0mythbuntu2_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<judget> did not mean to appear rude I was just agreeing with the advice to post the issue here
<mycosys> kk
<mycosys> not using .24 myself, and not a package maintainer, so dont know
<judget> just wanted to let someone know that there may be an issue with the ppa repos
<judget> that is one of a series of messages. appears an issue with the ppa site. who should i let know?
<mycosys> need to do an update
<mycosys> is 20110325
<mycosys> sudo apt-get update
<judget> ok tx ill try
<mycosys> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh is blocking at stopping bluetooth
<mycosys> is hanging if i run /etc/init.d/bluetooth stop too
<mycosys> any ideas superm1 or mrand?
<Daviey> superm1, o/
<Daviey> superm1, In regards to looking for a -desktop meta package, that is unreliable.... The current favoured way of seeing if it is a desktop is pidof /usr/bin/X
<mycosys> ogod
<mycosys> having finished the upgrade, apt-get upgrade -f wants to remove startup-tasks system-services ubuntu-minimal upstart-compat-sysv upstart-logd
<mycosys> PLEASE tell me they are depicated in karmic :(
<mycosys> daviey? superm1? mrand?
<mycosys> they conflict upstart?
<Daviey> mycosys, honestly, i have no idea.. you are upgrading TO karmic?
<mycosys> uhuh
<mycosys> so i can get to lucid
<mycosys> still on jaunty
<mycosys> looks like they conflict with upstart
<mycosys> gotta say you guys are one heck of a lot more helpful than the dudes on #ubuntu
<dewman> howdy
<dewman> quick question....I just did a o/s reload and due to some wierd items going on, I got the db restored with no issues, but one thing i noticed is that my recording directory and a few other dirs underneath it are owned by messagebus and root
<dewman> which is really odd.
<dewman> i was originally on 10.04 and went to 10.10
<mycosys> not very helpful, but why?
<mycosys> 10.04 is lts
<mycosys> could try doin what i am doing atm after goin 9.04 to 9.10 - apt get upgrade -f
<dewman> o/s reload is already done. =)
<mycosys> i am having to do it several times to get it all done
<mycosys> plenty of stuff blocking
<dewman> its just weird that some of the dir's ownership got changed
<mycosys>  is there some way to make karmic wait for fsck to complete on startup BEFORE deciding not to mount a drive and continue on?
<mycosys> completed upgrade to karmic, got the shock of my life when i found one of my drives unmounted, eventually figured out fsck was running in the background and it had continued on
<mycosys> even seeing its progress would be handy
<tgm4883> dewman, it is a little weird that they are now owned by messagebus and root, but I could guess why
<tgm4883> it's not odd that they changed ownership after a reinstall
<tgm4883> at least not that odd for home users
<dewman> tgm4883, yeah odd...Owell, I 775'd and mythtv:mythtv to everything...so it should be all set.
<dewman> err, at least to the recording drive
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> should be working again
<qwebirc268> hi all
<qwebirc268> i have a microsoft remote
<qwebirc268> runring mythbuntu 10.10
<qwebirc268> on freshh install remote works but for a few buttons
<qwebirc268> used mythcontrol centre to try a new remote
<qwebirc268> now the remote doesnt work with mythbuntu
<qwebirc268> is this a bug in mythbuntu 10.10?
<qwebirc268> remote used to work fine in previous versions
<tgm4883> <qwebirc268> used mythcontrol centre to try a new remote
<tgm4883> What does that mean?
<tgm4883> You can't just pick random remotes and expect things to work
<qwebirc268> i am using mce remote
<qwebirc268> was working
<qwebirc268> but some buttons wasnt
<tgm4883> ok
<qwebirc268> i just went into mythcontrol center to change
<tgm4883> brb
<qwebirc268> is anyone using devinput for their remote
<galorin> Got a nova-t not showing up after a reinstall, I know there is a fix, but can't remember what it is.
<qwebirc268> lol great
<qwebirc268> whats the use of mythcontrol center if its just going to break things]
<galorin> It makes life fun for us.
<qwebirc268> i can see in hardware.conf it generates remote = /de/lirc0
<qwebirc268> */dev/lirc0
<qwebirc268> that doesnt exist
<qwebirc268>  ls -al /dev/input/by-path/
<qwebirc268> 9 2011-03-26 19:19 pci-0000:00:09.2-event-ir -> ../event5
<qwebirc268>  pci-0000:00:0a.2-event-ir -> ../event7
<qwebirc268> i am guesing this is my reciever right?
<qwebirc268> i have tried to configure the hardware.cong using devinput
<qwebirc268> no joy
<rhpot1991> qwebirc268: sounds like you have a generic mce device which run as input devices now
<rhpot1991> unfortunately there isn't a real easy way to fix missing or incorrect buttons on these
<rhpot1991> you could setup lirc to use devinput and then map things in there
<qwebirc268> hmm
<qwebirc268> so the deafault mappings
<qwebirc268>  /usr/share/lirc/remotes/devinput/lircd.conf.devinput
<qwebirc268> wont work with mce?
<Seeker`> I've got a nova-t 500 remote tha tisn't working after doing an update
<Teligard> Hello
<Teligard> I'm trying to understand where I'm going wrong in the configuratio of my Ubuntu/Mythbuntu install
<Teligard> I get asked 5+ times to enter a new password into mysql
<Teligard> I'm wondering if this is normal, or if I need to do something different
<Teligard> I'm wondering if 1. this is normal, 2. if this could be part of my issue with getting the backend server properly configured, and 3. if this is what is causing the need for me to do a manual setup of the mythconverg database and addition of the mythtv user
<Teligard> I've been dealing with it for the past two days (and countless reinstalls of mythbuntu), and it's driving me batty.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-27
<Teligard> btw, this appeaars to be a long term issue (since mythbuntu 8.10)
<mycosys> kev's next silly question - is it wiser to update to 0.23 or 0.24, and then update to lucid, or just do both at once and jump to 0.24 on lucid
<Teligard> (I have a question regarding 0.24; is it still suffereing from the live tv playback issues, or have those been patched/fixed?)
<mycosys> lil more specific is prolly good?
<mycosys> teligard - DONT give a password for mysql, at all, ever
<mycosys> will make your life VERY hard
<mycosys> just let the installer allocate them
<Teligard> I didn't
<Teligard> blank password
<Teligard> The installer appears to be having issues with setting up mysql
<mycosys> ok - it will now be your user password for the root password, the mythtv password can be found in /etc/mythtv/mysql iirc
<Teligard> It doesn't add the database or user, causing a fair amount of additional work (that I'm not sure I'm even doing right, as I can't seem to get the backend to connect to the database (localhost, 127.0.0.1, or 192.168.1.218))
<Zinn> [127.0.0.1] arctangent.net
<Teligard> driving me nutz, in no small fashion
<Teligard> Let me go look at that file
<mycosys> i have installed many times and never had that happen
<Teligard> Is the password supposed to be encrypted, or?
<mycosys> no
<mycosys> plaintext
<mycosys> is generally randomly generated
<Teligard> ok
<Teligard> I jus verified it never created the database
<Teligard> and never created the user
<Teligard> it added the user debian-sys-maint
<mycosys> i have installed with 8.04, 8.10 and 9.04 and never had that happen
<Teligard> and has the two std information_schema and mysql databases
<Teligard> What do you select when starting the install, or do you go with a live distro
<mycosys> god, i just select install normally
<mycosys> couple of times have needed the like of noapic on some systems
<mycosys> not sure what u mean other than that
<Teligard> I've been usign a mini ubuntu 10.10, and selecting mythtv-backend and sshserver from the package options
<mycosys> oh
<Teligard> I'll jsut try it with a normal prefab
<Teligard> Trying to keep the packages to a minimum
<mycosys> yeah - the problem is you arent selecting the components you need
<mycosys> mythtv-master-backend
<Teligard> I do selkect that
<mycosys> mythbuntu may be wanted
<Teligard> I generally select sshserver, LAMP, mythtv-backend, mythtv-backend-master
<mycosys> try installing mythbuntu  and mythbuntu control center
<Teligard> Wasn't planning to use the frontend, but...
<Teligard> k
<mycosys> then dont add it, is an option in MCC
<mycosys> i would say it will be easier to use the mythbuntu prefab myself
<Teligard> do you know if the issue with 0.24 having choppy live tv playback hs been resolved?
<Teligard> I'm d/ling it now
<mycosys> nope
<mycosys> didnt know it had one
<mycosys> tho i am still on 0.22
<Teligard> Just for reference, this is to which I was referring: http://www.mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2010-December/303987.html
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] [mythtv-users] 0.24-fixes, upgraded, VDPAU - LiveTV playback is choppy, watching as recording is ok
<Teligard> Zinn: we were on the same track
<Zinn> Hi Teligard, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Teligard> oops
<Teligard> Now I look like an idiot
<mycosys> lol
<mycosys> reckon that is just an issue with using ion
<Teligard> Well, I was going to say that I already looked like an idiot, but hey...
<mycosys> ion does not have the kick to do much without vdpau
<mycosys> doesnt have the kick to do much in the way of dei-int
<mycosys> and doesnt have the kick to decode hd without vdpau
<mycosys> so if vdpau fails for whatver reason ur rooted
<Teligard> ah, my system doesn't have much kick in general, but I'm trying to get something up, and windows "alternatives" or more bloat than function, imho
<mycosys> yep - it was his he was using advanced 2x deintelacing - too much for his machine to handl;e
<mycosys> what system do you have?
<Teligard> I need to find a cheap, functional PCI video card that can handle output better than my integrated video
<Teligard> Dell GX260 (something like that). P4 2.4
<mycosys> 8400GS PCI may do it, but may not have the BW for HD without vdpau
<Teligard> with integrated video
<mycosys> youch
<Teligard> yea
<mycosys> do you plan on 1080i?
<Teligard> That's an understatement
<mycosys> cos i prolly wouldnt
<Teligard> It struggles with 1080i/720p
<Teligard> but can handle std DVD's fine
<mycosys> that is why i asked if you plan on it
<Teligard> I've been using it with XBMC
<mycosys> dyd is 480 or 576
<mycosys> *dvd
<Teligard> Eventually, yes, but not in the budget right now.
<mycosys> huh???
<Teligard> the 1080i
<mycosys> dvd is 480i of 576i
<mycosys> *or
<mycosys> oh, ok
<Teligard> I was at bestbuy today, and saw something that would work fairly well @ sub 500.00, but don't have cash for it right now
<mycosys> apparently while the 8400gs PCI will work for vdpau, PCI doesnt have the bandwidth for sofftware rendering
<Teligard> makes sense
<Teligard> it's only 66mhz bus, if I remember correctly
<mycosys> i was usin a sempron 3400+ single core til recently with gt210
<mycosys> now using an athlon 64 x2
<Teligard> ah, definately a step up
<mycosys> can do a lot cheaper than $500 if you want lol
<Teligard> I was looking at the form-factor too
<mycosys> not a huge step - a second core
<Teligard> and it had hdmi out
<mycosys> so does a $25 gt210
<Teligard> and that's pci?  I though most gt's and above were atleast agp
<mycosys> i admit mine is a full tower - hides nicely behind 56"
<mycosys> no, that is PCIe
<Teligard> haha, I'm sure
<mycosys> just saying that the cheapest of modern desktop machines are fine
<Teligard> I need to buy atleast 4
<Teligard> and want as small as possible, because I am trying to hide them behind smaller tv's
<Teligard> But you certainly make a valid point
<mycosys> so hunt down small matx cases
<mycosys> use low pro gt210s
<mycosys> just how small do they need to be?
<Teligard> as small as possible
<Teligard> Waht I saw today was a low profile pc
<mycosys> small pcs can be a PITA
<Teligard> Thinking of having 1 system as a media director, then just head units in teh rooms
<Teligard> true, especially working in them, and finding parts
<mycosys> nah - keeping em cool ;)
<Teligard> ok, that makes sense; denser case
<mycosys> antec, silverstone and lian li have great sff cases that use mostly standard parts
<mycosys> itx is hard but can be done, matx should be pretty easy but is bigger
<Teligard> k
<mycosys> cheap will likely be matx
<mycosys> a cheap mobo, a low end athlon2, gt210, cheapish case (dont skimp on psu) and can even boot of a CF card if ur keen
<mycosys> for the frontends
<Teligard> I'm looking now on pricewatch
<mycosys> no idea wat that is
<mycosys> would look on newegg myself
<mycosys> u guys r lucky to hav it
<Teligard> It's a single point of reference, and searches multiple vendor sites
<Teligard> newegg, amazon, etc
<Teligard> check it out if you get the chance
<Teligard> can get some good deals
<mycosys> not from australia you cant teligard
<Teligard> oh
<Teligard> I'm in the US
<Teligard> sorry
<mycosys> lol np
<mycosys> we have staticice
<Teligard> never heard of it
<mycosys> does the same thing for australian sites
<Teligard> So, do you know if mythtv supports the TV Wonder 650 PCI
<Teligard> looking for the hardware compat list
<mycosys> teligard - look at linuxtv
<puff> Are there any channels for general discussion of media box hardware?  I want to spec out and build a media box (or two...).
<mycosys> anything linuxtv supports, myth supports
<mycosys> linuxtv.org
<mycosys> puff - i know we do that sort o thing on efnet #desktops - not sure of others
<mycosys> we enjoy speccing out all sorts o systems
<mycosys> biggest decisions would be what budget, and how small
<mycosys> be warned tho - can get a lil blue in there when the guys are vored lol
<mycosys> *bored
<puff> Heh.
<puff> Well, okay... I'm ready to bite the bullet and spend a little money.  Form factor is a major factor, I want something that'll be quiet and lowish heat issues, since the TV room doubles as a guest bedroom often.
<mycosys> just best to give a warning given this is an ubuntu channel and that sort of thing is very much not allowed lol
<mycosys> big is easier to keep quiet generally
<puff> I'm on comcast, I want HD, I have a comcast HD/DVR now and it really sucks (you wanna see blue, ask me about comcast...).  I'm thinking of getting an extra converter box or two, so I can record/watch on multiple channels.
<mycosys> actuall - the best place for you may be silentpcreview.com
<puff> Cool.
<puff> Re: form factor, basically I'm looking for something that'll make a good appliance...
<mycosys> but i can give a few tips - and one o the guys on #desktops is a major sff nut
<puff> SFF?
<mycosys> small form factor
<puff> On eff #desktops?
<puff> Ah, cool.
<mycosys> had the smallest 1366 SLI system i have ever heard of
<puff> "small" isn't critical, just that I feel/suspect a normal PC case will be obnoxious...
<mycosys> the antec fusion/nsk2480 cases are nice, and not hard to keep quiet, and look like they belong in a media setup
<mycosys> fusion max will take atx, fusion and nsk2480 are matx
<mycosys> silverstone and lian li do some nice cases for the job too, but pricier
<mycosys> nsk2480 is a mega bargain for what it is
<mycosys> the athlon2 chips are great for the price, but will likely want an aftermarket heatsink for quiet
<puff> What about video hardware?
<puff> Cable cards, etc?
<puff> Somebody recommended the HD Home Run.  Thoughts?
<mycosys> i am an aussie lol - we use DVB
<puff> Wuzzat?
<mycosys> mythtv-users would have some recommendations i am sure
<puff> Yeah.
<mycosys> i am from australia - we use DVB-T rather than ATSC - our capture hardware is completely different
<puff> Ah.
<mycosys> wagnerrp on mythtv-users seems to really know his atsc gear
<puff> Is that a mailing list?
<mycosys> a channel
<mycosys> on freenode
<puff> Ah, i'll try there.
<Guest17579> anyone there, I have found a possible bug/situation what might cause problems when upgrading to 0.24
<Guest17579> I just want to make sure that it is documented before 10.10.
<Guest17579> The way the external channel change run changed bewteen 0.23 and 0.24. If you have two recordings at the same time, in 0.23 it would tune one, then tune the other. In 0.24 it tries to tune both at the same time. This is a problem if you are running one usb blaster with two channels
<Guest17579> We need to add a lock to the script or something
<mycosys> guest1759 - would suggest reporting this on mythtv sire, or #mythtv-users
<mycosys> is not an ubuntu bug
<mycosys> when did upgrading get so easy? going between point releases of redhat used to be the stuff of nightmares
<NewBuntu81> Hi All.  Has anyone with an HVR-2250 got the IR blaster to work with Mythbuntu 10.10?
<noaXess_netubu> hey all
<noaXess_netubu> since last night, i have a time offset of 1 hour in tv listing.. backend/frontend time are ok.. mythfilldatabase re-run done.
<tgm4883> noaXess_netubu, is your system time and timezone correct?
<noaXess_netubu> tgm4883: jep
<noaXess_netubu> are you subscribe to the xmltv-users list? see my post: http://bit.ly/giAYL4
<Zinn> [bit.ly] SourceForge.net: XMLTV: xmltv-users
<MeraX> hey, I'm looking for something do mixup a stereo sound signal from one application to 5.1 in order to to set the volume of this special application different for each of the 5.1 speakers with pavucontrol (ore some thing like this) (in order to send one stereo signal to one pair of speaker and an other stereo signal to a second pair)
<PerfM> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh budddddy
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-03-19
<dadadi> I installed mythbuntu 11.10 and I have a small issue.  I noticed when mythtv-backend starts up at if.up...which makes total sense.  Only problem is the way I have things setup, those if won't make any sense until my untangle vm is started in virtualbox.  I notice that virtualbox is started in rc2.d...Anyways, I am wondering if I can start the virtualbox vm for untangle before mythtv-backend freeks out because the network is only
<dadadi> of course the virtualbox has to happen after the network is set to some default eth0 static and eth1 dhcp values or virtualbox cant bind to the if bridged
<dadadi> it is working okay because I call ifup after virtualbox vm is happy and that seems to let mythtv-backend rebind itself, but it waits that darned 60 secs to see if I will set the ifs to other values that can actually get to the internet....I think that is what its doing
<dadadi> LOL, life is fun
<len> I just read about mythbuntu changing to standardizing off the lts releases rather than the 6 months releases.  This is great news!!!  I normally like to stay pretty current on my regular PC, but I want to use mythoxes like an appliance that just works.  Using myth is becomming more of a chore with a complete infrastructure replacement every 6 months and something always breaking.  A stable base for two years with only myth updates and
<len> patches to allow new devices to work sounds like a breath of fresh air!
<len> I just hope remote controls just work again in the new lts.  Moving partial ir support into the kernel really mucked things up.
<tgm4883> len, glad to hear you think it's great. It should allow more time for us to work on other things
<tgm4883> we've had lots of users that install the latest distro because they think it's the only way to get a new version of MythTV
<tgm4883> hopefully this will fill that need and stop them from getting the upgrade itch
<len> Have the ir remote issues been ironed out in the coming release?
<billyboy> hey is rhpot1991 still around
<mrand> We power-on rhpot1991 from time to time.  Donations drive more frequent up-time.
<billyboy> mrand: lol
<mrand> billyboy: if you just leave something here directed at him, he'll see it
<billyboy> mrand: gotcha, no worries
<mrand> unless he doesn't see it.  Being IRC is such a highly reliable medium and all.  Gmail is infinitely better in nearly every way.
<javatexan> what kinds of development does the mythbuntu team do?
<mrand> javatexan: a few things... there is mythbuntu control centre, as well as some utilities like myth-bare and mythexport.  There's also the theme (maybe a stretch to be considered development, but someone has to do it!).  Also help to find bugs in the actual mythtv application, and submit fixes if you can.  Nothing to stop you from submitting new code for new features either.
<mrand> And then there is all of Linux, including lirc, which could always use more TLC
<Unguided> Hello all. Has anyone tried to run mythbunutu in a virtual machine.
<Unguided> Isf so, What was the result? I am trying to run a backend only. I have two HD homerun primes. Any help will be greatly appreciated
<superm1> Unguided: i haven't done it, but as long as your hardware supports intel VT-x or amd-V you should be fine
<Unguided> It does. I have a quad core with 16mb ram. I only want to run the banckend and as I understand it, with the HD homerun primes, It is only a file transfer b/c the encoding is done onn the prime. Is this correct?
<superm1> Unguided: well that's close to correct. nothing does the video encoding, it's  transmitted in mpeg2, the HDHR prime just receives signal and transfers the file
<superm1> the backend will still do commercial flagging though
<superm1> so if you want to avoid any CPU intensive processes, you'll need to turn that off
<Unguided> Ok. ITs just a thought to try and consolidate all of the machines I have running in the house (9) and get my wife off my back
<superm1> i would recommend you set it up a test system
<Unguided> Ok. Thanks for the advice. I appreciate your help.
<superm1> sure np, i'm curious to hear how well that works out.  as the services API finds it's way into more projects, i'm sure there will be plenty of other people interested in setting up backend's without having to dedicate full machines (say if they're normally a windows household)
<Unguided> Yeah. I agree. I just cant keep this many machines in the house anymore, so now
<Unguided> I have been forced to make some tough decisions
<superm1> at least your power bill will thank you eventually :)
<Unguided> Exactly
<Unguided> Not to mention, I wont have to live with the dogs and have the wife ticked off at me
<superm1> haha
<Unguided> Ive thought of using proxmox. It seems to be highly recommended and its based off of debian. Supposed to be a bare metal hypervisor unlike virtual box
<Unguided> I guess proxmox become the OS instead of running on top of an OS
<superm1> oh cool, haven't heard of it previously
<superm1> yeah more like ESX or similar softwares
<Unguided> Supposed to support kvm and openvz In the same OS. Here is the link for it if you are interested:   http://www.proxmox.com/  They are currently stable at version 1.9 with version 2.0 in RC1 stage.
<Unguided> superm1: Only takes about 5-10 minutes to install. Only has about 5-10 keystrokes to install and can be managed from any web browser with java
<superm1> cool.  i don't have a purpose for it yet at home, but i'll certainly keep it in mind
<superm1> i'm hoping to get rid of my second frontend, replacing with just a roku wheenver I come up with enough time to get a brightscript app using the services api done
<Unguided> Kewl. Its just nice for me to be able to share information. I usually come here looking for information being new to linux
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-03-20
<Shred00> /etc/rsyslog.d/40-mythtv.conf doesn't seem to be actually writing log entries to the $programname based log files.  :-(
<Shred00> interestingly rsyslog creates the dir and "touches" the files but doesn't actually write to them but writes to /var/log/syslog instead, in the case of a front-end machine
<Shred00> i think i take that back
<Shred00> yeah, i take it back.  must be legacy permissions or something.
<superm1> Shred00: have you rebooted or restarted rsyslog since upgrading?
<superm1> i've debated adding something to postinst of the package that sets all that up to restart rsyslog
<superm1> but unsure on other side effects
<Shred00> superm1: the problem is that in the past, myth* has logged to files directly, typically as user mythtv, but now we just hand those same files over to rsyslog to append to and the permissions are wrong.
<superm1> Shred00: there is a code snippet in the postinst that (should) correct permissions
<superm1> if you've got a build a few days old though there was a bug and it wasn't fixing permissions
<superm1> but it should be fixed on any builds the 17th or later
<superm1> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythtv/mythtv-master/revision/529
<Zinn> [bazaar.launchpad.net] ~mythbuntu/mythtv/mythtv-master : revision 529
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-03-22
<dekarl> superm1: FYI when I run build-debs.sh against master I have to manually git stash the mythweb checkout after failed builds
<thorwil> hi! my fresh mythbuntu installation does not boot, all i get is blank screen with blinking cursor
<thorwil> i already tried editing /etc/default/grub, removing "quiet splash" to try "xforcevesa", "nomodeset" or "text". always running update-grub within chroot. no success
<thorwil> there's some syslinux thing in the mbr of the sole hd. first partition is a fat32 efi ... i would think this is how it should be
<rileyp> thorwil try ctrl alt and f1 when you see the cursor
<rileyp> thorwil: are you thre
<thorwil> rileyp: the only key.combo that works at that stage ist ctrl-alt-del for reset
<rileyp> so it boots to  flashing cursor?
<thorwil> yes. i guess it fails before even loading all of grub, because holding down shift does nothing
<rileyp> do you get the grub emnu
<rileyp> did you use a usb stick to install or cd
<thorwil> no, it's straight motherboard boot screen -> blinking cursor
<thorwil> usb stick
<rileyp> ah ok and then it says no boot disk? or just hangs at cursar
<rileyp> cursor sorry
<rileyp> was it a clean install on a new disk did you select partitions and did you install grub to sda during setup?
<rileyp> or is a windows dual boot which is fine so long as you chose sda to install grub
<rileyp> and windows is on teh first partition
<thorwil> 3rd attempt installing on a fresh disc. allowed mythbuntu to partition as it likes
<rileyp> I personally have had a lot of trouble with disk parttioner on the ubuntu cd's in the last few years and always use gparted prior
<thorwil> (3rd attempt because i had to find out that mythbuntu only succeeds in installing grub-efi, if it can install updates thanks to a network connection!)
<rileyp> you can install without network but its a painfull process
<thorwil> thanks for your attention. lunch, bbiab
<superm1> dekarl: oh really?  are you modifying stuff on mythweb then for your build?
<tgm4883> superm1, there's been some different bugs on mythweb being broken in 0.25. We need to do some testing on that
<superm1> tgm4883: on fresh installs?
<superm1> or upgrades
<superm1> really need to figure out who and how these are breaking
<superm1> because i haven't experienced it at all onn my stuff
<DarthFrog> Hi.  How do I do a database schema upgrade?  My frontend desktop (Precise) won't connect to my backend (Lucid).  The backend machine has the mythbuntu-repos installed and is upto date (well, apt-get says it is) on 0.24.
<DarthFrog> The frontend says the database schema is quite a few versions out of date.
<rhpot1991> DarthFrog: precise comes with 0.25
<DarthFrog> Oh.  I didn't realise that 0.25 has been released.
<rhpot1991> not yet
<rhpot1991> soonish, should be right around precise release
<DarthFrog> Nuisance.  Can it be downgraded to 0.24?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: does mythbuntu-repos have old version for precise ^
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, nope
<tgm4883> it shouldn't anyway
<rhpot1991> DarthFrog: I don't imagine you have a ppa?
<DarthFrog> My own?  No.
<rhpot1991> I'd just push the latest 0.24 to my ppa and build for precise and run that for the time being
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.24?field.series_filter=precise
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] 0.24 : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<tgm4883> it's there, but the builds are from Feb 13th
<tgm4883> and there won't be any newer builds for precise for the 0.24 branch
<rhpot1991> or use that
<rhpot1991> or upgrade everything
<DarthFrog> tgm4883:  Tnx.  I'll upgrade both backend machines to Precise once it's released.  I dare not now; my wife knows where I sleep! :-)
<rhpot1991> DarthFrog: I recommend upgrading on weekends too :)
<DarthFrog> If she loses access to her "Mythbusters" collection, I'm doomed! :-)
<DarthFrog> Hmm.  I install libmyth-0.24-0 from that ppa; it rips out the current MythTV stuff.  I then try to install mythtv and it wants to rip out libmyth-0.24.0 and replace it with 0.25.  AFAICT, libmyth-0.24-0 is the only package in that ppa.
<superm1> you have to tell it to install particular versions of stuff
<superm1> using the = and a version number if you want to go that route
<superm1> and then use apt pinning to keep it in place
<superm1> 0.25 just hit RC, so it's super close to release right now anyway
<superm1> i would say backup your DB, bite the bullet and upgrade this weekend
<DarthFrog> superm1: Don't want 0.25.  Want 0.24
<superm1> if it works, great, if you hit a snag, report it, revert etc
<superm1> yeah i'm saying it's going to be super hard to do 0.24 in precise unless you do that apt pinning and tell apt to install specific versions of all the packages
<rhpot1991> DarthFrog: that or install 11.10 on that frontend
<rhpot1991> if you really don't want 0.25 that is prob easier
<DarthFrog> I have 11.10 also installed but it's eating itself. :-(  Not impressed with Oneiric, not at all.
<DarthFrog> Guess I'll install Oneiric in a virtualbox VM and run 0.24 there.
<DarthFrog> Mythbuntu switching to LTS only releases is a smart move, IMHO.
<DarthFrog> OK, got it working in a Lucid VM. :-)
<DarthFrog> Thanks for your help, folks.  It's greatly appreciated.
<hpeter> i've updated to 0.25 and works fine so far except tv-guide-data
<hpeter> till now i ran /usr/bin/mythfilldatabase --file 1 /home/ubuntu/xmltv-data/data.xml
<hpeter> but now i get
<hpeter> Boolean type options do not accept values:
<hpeter>     --file
<hpeter> Received '1' but unassociated arguments have not been enabled
<hpeter> any idea what's wrong?
<superm1> probably syntax changed?
<superm1> i think you additionally an --xmlfile after the 1
<hpeter> hmm getting the same error
<superm1> check in #mythtv-users then, hopefully you'll find someone who know's it's syntax better
<hpeter> superm1: thanx
<dekarl> superm1: nope, I'm only modifying the main mythtv source code
<dekarl> hpeter: your command line is 0.24 syntax but you are running 0.25 :)
<hpeter> i suspect  that ;)
<hpeter> do you know the correct 0.25 syntax?
<dekarl> something like mfdb --file --xmlfile <the filename> --sourceid <the id of the video source => 1>
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-03-23
<superm1> dekarl: oh weird..
<dekarl> hmm, so its working for you?
<superm1> dekarl: i'll have to try again, i haven' done it for a bit
<dekarl> superm1: no problem. Its just a bit annoying as I tend to forget to cleanup when trying again. But in the end its "nice to have". Btw, compiling with the script and 1/2/3 patches works like a charm. I'm looking forward to the automated master+patch builder. Been thinking about how to interface that with trac to make patch testing by end users "super easy".
<superm1> dekarl: can you pastebin terminal output from next time it happens?  maybe pipe output into tee or something
<superm1> otherwise when i get a round to it i'll try to reproduce too
<dekarl> np, http://paste.ubuntu.com/896727/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<dekarl> superm1 -^
<dekarl> its only a simulated compile error (CTRL+C) but was reproducable
<superm1> ah...
<superm1> so this probably started showing up shortly after that patch you provided to fix mythweb paths
<dekarl> maybe, might as well be due to mythweb's master changing and the patches needing some fudging
<dekarl> but you seem to have picked up the track either way :)
<hpeter> dekarl: thanx for mythfilldb hint, works now :)
<dekarl> ahh, cool :)
<stuartm> how do I stop ubuntu popping up a warning over mythfrontend about being short on disk space (this isn't even the root partition but a drive dedicated to recordings)
<rhpot1991> stuartm: easiest way is to increase the free space in mythtv-setup
<rhpot1991> I think in the general section
<superm1> stuartm: i'm assuming this is a standard gnome (or unity) type install?
<stuartm> superm1: no, mythbuntu
<superm1> stuartm: oh interesting.  i'm wondering what would cause that popup even
<superm1> any chance you have a screenshot so i can see what it looks like might be showing it?
<stuartm> rhpot1991: right, but that would be a complete waste of space - I want to use every MB for recording :)
<stuartm> superm1: I've dismissed the popup for now, so no, but it was a gnome style 'OK' popup warning that there was just 89MB free on that partition
<dekarl> Ohh, what is this filesystem that does not get dog slow once it fills up past a certain threshold? :)
<superm1> stuartm: hmm.  ok.  i'll try to think what it could be
<rhpot1991> stuartm: I agree with dekarl you are opening yourself up to bad fragmentation doing this
<rhpot1991> also I like to leave extra space for when I drop a file out there by hand or something
<dekarl> I'm at or below 1% free on ext4 and mythtv keeps shouting at me regularly because writes take so long. 1% at 2TB is still 20GB
<stuartm> rhpot1991: never the less, ubuntu shouldn't be prompting users about free space with dialogues over the top of mythfrontend that can't be dismissed with a remote
<dekarl> grep says it might have something to do with being recording to the database/system drive though
<rhpot1991> dekarl: ya you don't want to fill up a drive that has mysql on it, bad things will happen
<tgm4883> I don't recall seeing any popups on mine and I should have a pretty slim recordings drive right now. what distro release?
<tgm4883> actually nm
<tgm4883> I have a separate backend/frontend
<tgm4883> Still want to know the distro release version
<tgm4883> and a screenshot of the popup
<tgm4883> stuartm, ^
<rhpot1991> I've seen similar with an updates popup, but that was quite a few releases ago
<stuartm> 11.04 apparently
<tgm4883> ok, i'm running a test on ubuntu 11.10  now
<tgm4883> stuartm, how much free space did you have left before you saw the error?
<stuartm> 90MB
<stuartm> I'm guessing that it's not constantly checking, possibly a once or twice per day type thing, the warning was on-screen when I turned on the TV for the first time today
<rhpot1991> mythtv checks every 15 minutes I think
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, this would be an external to mythtv popup
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: I know, I'm saying in case there is an overlap
<tgm4883> i'm hoping this triggers the popup when it reaches that limit
<tgm4883> I'm just doing cat /dev/urandom > test
<rhpot1991> heh was just typing out similar
<tgm4883> I should have made a smaller vm, I've still got about 7GB to fill
<rhpot1991> hopefully mythtv doesn't clean it up faster than you can spawn it out
<stuartm> mythtv won't delete files created externally, only the ones it knows about because they are in the database
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, yea, this isn't even a mythtv box
<rhpot1991> stuartm: yep, I was assuming it was a test box that he had some mythtv related things in
<tgm4883> I didn't have a mythtv ISO handy, and I figured it was external popup anyway
<tgm4883> I'll get a screenshot and stuartm can confirm if that is what he is seeing
<tgm4883> stuartm, was it this http://imagebin.org/204877
<Zinn> [imagebin.org] Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<stuartm> tgm4883: yes ... fwiw I'm just noticing the 'do no show warning again', not sure if that was present for 11.04 but even so if I can disable it entirely for all filesystems and prevent future popups for all partitions
<stuartm>  ... then that's what I'm looking for (to complete what I was trying to say there)
<tgm4883> I'm not sure if that was there in 11.04 or not
<tgm4883> superm1, ^^ do we want to look at disabling this notification by default?
<superm1> tgm4883: i'm really unsure why that notification came in ubuntu in the first place
<superm1> i'm not sure what application is doing it
<superm1> *mythbuntu
<tgm4883> superm1, a quick search says gnome-settings-daemon
<superm1> well we dont have gnome-settings-daemon on mythbuntu though...
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> stuartm, ^^
<tgm4883> do you have that installed?
<superm1> well installed doesn't matter - it's more if it's running that it would matter
<superm1> and if it's running, that might be an even bigger problem
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<stuartm> tgm4883: yes, it's installed and not marked as a manual install, i.e. I didn't install it myself for some reason
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> superm1, can we find what he installed that pulled it in?
<superm1> that old release used it for the gdm session i believe
<superm1> it's not used anymore
<superm1> but so is it actually running?
<tgm4883> he's on 11.10?
<superm1> he was on 11.04?
<tgm4883> ah thats right
<tgm4883> I'm assuming this would work  'ps aux | grep gnome-settings-daemon'
<tgm4883> stuartm, ^^
<tgm4883> that works on the 11.10 ubuntu machine I just tested this on
<stuartm> it doesn't here, seems to because the process names are truncated, ps only displays "gnome-settings-"
<stuartm> sorry, it does work ... typo
 * stuartm hangs his head in shame
<tgm4883> stuartm, it lists more than just the grep line?
<stuartm> yes
<tgm4883> :/
<tgm4883> stuartm, was this an upgrade from an older version?
<tgm4883> or fresh 11.10 install?
<tgm4883> err 11.04
<stuartm> gbee      2059  0.0  0.7 372624 20028 ?        Ssl  Mar13   1:33 /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon
<tgm4883> yea that seems to be running
<superm1> well that's pretty bizarre then
<stuartm> tgm4883: upgrade from an older version, maybe two upgrades, it's been a while since I did a fresh install of anything
<superm1> can you provide the whole output of ps aux in a pastebin?  i'm wondering if that's the process spawned from gdm
<superm1> just wasn't killed when you logged in
<stuartm> probably won't help, since I killed it just before you asked ... :) I can restart it later when it's not in use
<stuartm> aux or auxf (presuming the latter)?
<superm1> oh yeah auxf would be far better
<superm1> assuming it's spawned by the gdm process, it's fixed in later releases by switching to lightdm
<superm1> and that's assuming that's what is causing the low space error too
<stuartm> I don't mind upgrading if that will 'fix' it, I've just avoided it before now because there was no particular reason to do so before today
<stuartm> my production machine gets very little attention
<superm1> well the jump 11.04 to 11.10 does cause some upgrade problems too
<superm1> specifically with that lightdm transition
<superm1> we'll see next time it crops up for you what the best approach is
<superm1> dekarl: so the weird thing with that failure of yours is that it should have called quilt pop -a to clean up those patches
<superm1> failed build or not
<superm1> i wonder if that call is failing though because of the bzr clean-tree --force call
<superm1> could you set -x with it and pastebin that output?
<superm1> can see if quilt pop even gets reached
<dekarl> superm1: set -x ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-03-24
<shockingbehavur> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<shockingbehavur> tuner
<shockingbehavur> !tuner
<Zinn> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Tuner_Card#Cards_tested_with_MythTV
<shockingbehavur> !ask my dvb-s card needs recognising
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about ask my dvb-s card needs recognising
<shockingbehavur> !ask
<Zinn> Please feel free to ask your question without asking if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<shockingbehavur> !gethelp
<Zinn> If you need help or are frustrated with Ubuntu, Mythbuntu, or Linux in general, before taking it out on the developers or other users, have a read of this: http://www.rubmyubuntu.com/LinuxSupportAdvice
<dekarl> superm1: with set-x http://paste.ubuntu.com/897723/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<dekarl> looks like your guess was right
<rileyp> dekarl:  do you have an issue?
<dekarl> rileyp: the build script doesnt clean up when its being rerun after having failed
<rileyp> what are you building?
<rileyp> Im sorry Im looking at your link and am a little confused your trying install mythbuntu with a deb package?
<dekarl> rileyp: I want to test my own patches. To avoid strange side effects I'm using the official packaging scripts (which build the packages for the PPAs) with added personal patches. That works very well, but every now and then there are some small issues.
<len> Now that most ir-remote drivers are in-kernel, is there going to be a script/utility/menu to pick your remote or something like you did for lirc, but instead of configuring lirc have it automatically remap all keycodes above  255 to the the best match keycodes under 255?
<superm1> len: ideally eventually yes
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-03-25
<eddief> I'm trying to ssh to a machine running Mythbuntu 11.10 Live CD but I always get port 22: ssh connection refused.  How can I fix this?
<tgm4883> eddief, I don't know if openssh server is installed on the live disk
<tgm4883> installed/running
<eddief> ps aux shows ssh-agent is running - iptables shows no chains
<eddief> Thanks for your reply
<eddief> Do you use Mythbuntu - Live CD?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-03-18
<deansouth8> Lots of little perl errors in .26 and mythbuntu. Is there a tried and true distro where everything just works? Lol.
<tgm4883> deansouth8, where are these perl errors?
<deansouth8> Today it's in archive files DVD...  log viewer says typeerror corcing to Unicode need string or buffer artwork found
<tgm4883> deansouth8, honestly, I didn't even know the archive dvd thing still existed
<deansouth8> Are you on .27? Is everyone?
<tgm4883> i'm on 0.26
<Shadow__X> I keep getting this error /etc/cron.weekly/mythtv-database:
<Shadow__X> ERROR: DBBackupDirectory not specified, stopped at /usr/share/mythtv/mythconverg_backup.pl line 856.
<Shadow__X> run-parts: /etc/cron.weekly/mythtv-database exited with return code 255 but when i run the backup script it find the directory no problem
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, what user is that running as?
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: how can i check
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, it's probably running as root
<tgm4883> so you should su to root and see if the issue persists
<Shadow__X> thats what i am thinking but how can i check to see who it is running as?
<Shadow__X> just check the crontab?
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, well it's in /etc/cron.weekly/ so it should be root
<Shadow__X> right so login to root and run the command thats in cron.weekly?
<tgm4883> you could open the file to be sure
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, yea
<Shadow__X> so i logged into root and did ./mythtv-database thats in cron.weekly and it gave me the same error
<Shadow__X> i know the user i log in to can do it fine so i am guessing i need to make another config file for it
<Shadow__X> where do i put the config for backup under root
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, IIRC, it needs to be in the home dir
<tgm4883> so for root, that is /root
<Shadow__X> so i created a bacuprc but it still throwing up the error
<Shadow__X> nvm got it. Forgot to put backuprc in .mythtv under root
<Shadow__X> should of known better thanks tgm4883
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-03-20
<Jester86> anyone active?
<Jester86> I'm experiencing a strange issue
<Bray90820> Anyone else here good with troubleshooting mfd
<qwebirc61690> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc61690> The link to the torrent appears to be broken for 12.04.  Is this a temporary issue?
<qwebirc61690> specifically, this link: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/12.04.2/release/mythbuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<tgm4883> qwebirc61690, it's not broken for me
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-03-21
<qwebirc2800> I'm installing Mybuntu and I want to install it in a new partition. (Already running Windows and Ubuntu). How do I select the partoition to install in?
<DarthFrog> Darn, missed him.
<tgm4883> The Unity MythTV scopes are ready for testing and are available in the Mythbuntu Updates PPA. These scopes allow you to watch and schedule recordings/video and now includes starting playback on detected MythTV frontends. Let me know any feedback you have on them.
<tgm4883> https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/testing
<fluvvell> My question is whether VDPAU will work with an ATI radeon graphics cards
<tgm4883> fluvvell, I don't see why it would
<tgm4883> fluvvell, is there an ATI card that supports VDPAU?
<fluvvell> tgm4883, I think thats the question I'm trying to ask!! I've only known about it in nVidia cards I've installed. I just have a mythbox that needs to play HD and a spare radeon card, wanted to know if it would cope.
<tgm4883> fluvvell, to my knowledge, ATI doesn't make a VDPAU compatible card
<tgm4883> fluvvell, that said, the ATI equivelent of VDPAU is apparently XvBA   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X-Video_Bitstream_Acceleration
<tgm4883> fluvvell, IDK if mythtv supports XvBA
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-03-22
<qwebirc62691> ok, Im sure this will be a bit of a stupid question -but Im at a loss...
<qwebirc62691> Im trying to back my video content up to a cifs share, and if I use a windows box & go to network neighborhood I can copy from the CIFS share on my ubuntu box over to a CIFS share on my freenas box, but directly from my mythbuntu box -When I try to go to thunar & do Ctrl+L like everywhere is saying to dirrectly connect to a CIFS share, its not taking smb://
<qwebirc62691> What am I doing wrong here?  :)
<AnthonyUK> I have a Peak Hardware DVB-T Dual tuner also known as Kworld DVB-T PC160-2T, what I want to find out is do these cards have the onboard encoders or does the cpu have to do it for them, reason I want to know is I have one of these cards and would like another one, but before I change my ssytem i gota make sure my cpu is up to the task.
<tgm4883> AnthonyUK, digital cards don't have hardware encoders. Or are you talking about for the analog side (I didn't look to see if they had an analog side)
<AnthonyUK> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hardware_Requirements
<AnthonyUK> if you scroll down to "Performance Issues" they talk about onboard compression there
<AnthonyUK> the cards i have are digital tho to confirm your question
<AnthonyUK> analogue tv was shut down in my area of the uk a few years back
<AnthonyUK> so am I worrying over nothing? do all digital cards compress anyway, was it only an issue with analogue transmissions
<tgm4883> AnthonyUK, digital cards don't have hardware encoders because digital signals already are compressed
<AnthonyUK> seems obvious now you say it hehe
<tgm4883> a DVB card just dumps the stream to disk
<tgm4883> it's usually mpeg2-ts
<tgm4883> heh, it seems obvious, but it's always a good idea to check ;)
<AnthonyUK> its just occurded to me i could instruct my cards to record 2 channels at same time and find the command that brings up cpu usuage in linux
<AnthonyUK> thanks for you help tbg4883
<tgm4883> yw
<AnthonyUK> just one more question, the minimum and recommended system requirements on this page
<AnthonyUK> http://www.mythbuntu.org/support
<AnthonyUK> are they for frontend, backend or both?
<tgm4883> AnthonyUK, frontend probably
<tgm4883> AnthonyUK, backend shouldn't take much RAM/CPU at all
<tgm4883> just HD space
<AnthonyUK> cool
<AnthonyUK> now i just gota find a motherboard on ebay that is 1)cheap 2)supports the low power 1.6cpu im buying 3) has gigabit lan and 3) has lots of pci slots
<AnthonyUK> hopefully my homeserver will use alot less power
<AnthonyUK> cheers for you help once again tgm4883
<Shadow__X> I am trying to upgrade my mythbuntu machine from 10.04 to 12.04 and am geting libc6 errors
<Shadow__X> at first it says configuring libc6 xscreensaver and xlockmore must be restarted before upgrading
<Shadow__X> then when I click forward it says configuring libc6 services to restart for gnu libc library upgrade rysync mysql cron cups atd apache2
<qwebirc71814> Hi all! Can help me somebody?
<qwebirc71814> Can somebody help me?
<qwebirc71814> How can I make a bootable USB key? I've a 1 GB sized USB pendrive...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-03-23
<sean-w> Hi all. How do I force the nvidia drivers to output 1080i rather than 1080p?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-03-18
<me_> I need help resolving issues w/ a clan install of MythBuntu 12.04.3 LTS on a box w/ a Hauppage 2250 and an nVidea gt 610. See http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7114663/ & http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7114607/ for hwinfo. Basically, any attempt to Watch TV or view a recording shows a blue screen. I'm using a keyboard & mouse (not a remote) so I do't have all functionality, but I am able to navigate forward & back in the video using the arrow keys. There's also no sou
<me_> nd associated with the playback & viewing. I've gone as far as I can w/ my limited Linux/MythTV knowledge & am looking fora way to proceed from here.
<me_> I need help resolving issues w/ a clan install of MythBuntu 12.04.3 LTS on a box w/ a Hauppage 2250 and an nVidea gt 610. See http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7114663/ & http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7114607/ for hwinfo.
<me_> Basically, any attempt to Watch TV or view a recording shows a blue screen. I'm using a keyboard & mouse (not a remote) so I don't have all functionality, but I am able to navigate forward & back in the video using the arrow keys. There's also no sound associated with the playback & viewing. I've gone as far as I can w/ my limited Linux/MythTV knowledge & am looking for a way to proceed from here
<qwebirc27975> Just installed Mythbuntu; configured my backend and front end and now when I click "Watch TV" the screen blinks and just returns me to the menu. Any idea why I can't watch tv? what if would you need to help me out?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-03-19
<Shadow__X> the mythbuntu 12.04.3 64bit torrent image is missing
<Shadow__X> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/12.04.3/release/MD5SUMS the md5sums are also missing
<qwebirc71893> anyone know where I could get an ISO of Mythbuntu 12.4.1
<tgm4883> qwebirc71893, why you need 12.04.1 and not 12.04.4?
<qwebirc56939> I need 12.4.0 to do diskless booting of front ends.  The current release is broken.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-03-21
<maladmin> anyone know why my mythtv tuner has less ota channels than my tv tunre?
<qwebirc74660> Hi. Does anyone know what the release schedule is for Mythbuntu 14.04? My brand new DVB-T2 stick appears to have a /slightly/ different USB id to the normal one and this is only being recognised correctly on my 13.10 machine
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-03-23
<tmkt> Hey Hey...using 13.10 and have 0 luck getting mythexport going
<tmkt> keeps showing the code rather then redenring the cgi
<tmkt> any ideas?
<tmkt> been messing around with mod_perl2 for the last hour wihtout sucess
<tmkt> actually just noticed i'm geting a new error now..might be good
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, ^
<qwebirc88719> what are the recommended minimum processor/RAM specs?
<rhpot1991> tmkt: thats normally an apache configuration issue
<rhpot1991> where its displaying the code instead of executing
<rhpot1991> let me know if you still have the issue and I'll dig
<rhpot1991> fresh install, or upgrade?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-03-18
<Hydr0p0nX> where's the autostart script for mythfrontend ? I need to add some extra logging
<Hydr0p0nX> found it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-03-21
<TandyUK> anythign wrong with "mythbuntu.org" im unable to resolve it
<TandyUK> ok doing a dist upgrade from 12.x to 14.x is fking useless
<TandyUK> i have a highpoint raid controller, which had all the drivers
<TandyUK> after the reboot for the 14.04 upgrade, it hasnt put the raid controller driver in my initrd
<TandyUK> thus cant boot, just sits in an infinite loop trying to load my root fs
<TandyUK> YEAH CONFIRMED
<TandyUK> the dns provider for mythbuntu.org appears to have deleted the zone
<TandyUK> anyone alive here?
<TandyUK> Im trying to update a mythbuntu systemn for a friend
<TandyUK> not sure quite what to do while mythbuntu.org is down
<TandyUK> anyone know if its coming back?
<tgm4883> Interesting
<tgm4883> TandyUK: working on it. What do you need from it?
<TandyUK> well i got the website via google
<TandyUK> but for example the list of repos in mybuntu-control-center doesnt work atm
<TandyUK> im trying to update a mates myth box to 14.04
<TandyUK> https://sites.google.com/a/mythbuntu.org  for anyone else who needs it
<TandyUK> https://sites.google.com/a/mythbuntu.org/website/ even
<tgm4883> TandyUK: you can skip the repo list and do it via command line if you want
<tgm4883> what version of ubuntu and mythtv are you going to?
<TandyUK> WELL ATM IT SEEMS THE DIST UPGRADE TO 14.04 HAS SCREWED MY BOX
<TandyUK> soz caps
<TandyUK> 14.04 doesnt include drivers for my raid controller
<TandyUK> after a fight to get them built and installed, it now seems theyre flaky and causing FS corruption on my /
<TandyUK> now its refusing to even let me mount / rw as it says device is write protected
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> what card?
<TandyUK> highpoint rr620
<TandyUK> it was hassle with 12.04, but not this bad
<TandyUK> i was trying to avoid a clean install, but i think im not gonna have a choice at this rate
<tgm4883> I've not dealt with highpoint cards in about 10 years..
<TandyUK> it was just a cheap raid card so my root had a backup
<TandyUK> mobo only has 6 sata ports, 5 of which are used by 2tb drives (in rad 6)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-03-27
<qwebirc22555> has anyone managed to install mythexport?
